# Biker im Vogelsberg?



## sickmaster (18. März 2007)

Hi gibt es hier leuts aus dem Vogelsberg! Die lust auf einpaar trails haben oder ne art Stammtisch wohne ca. 15 Km weg von Alsfeld! Fahre gerne mal ne Runde cross country und mach auch mal gern ein Ausflug in der Hochsauerlandkreis zum Freeriden usw. auch mit Frau . Also melden


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (9. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich wohne auch ca. 19 km von Alsfeld entfernt! 

Bin seit einem Jahr wieder voll dabei und kämpfe gerade daran, meine alte Kondition zu erreichen. Leider habe ich mich die davor liegenden Jahre etwas gehen gelassen und daher rapide an Gewicht zugenommen!  

Im Januar letzen Jahres habe ich dann wieder mit dem Biken angefangen und mir im dritten Quartal ein neues Montainbike gekauft. Danach ging es ratz fatz und die Kilos sind gepurzelt. Leider musste ich im Dezember und Januar Krankheitsbedinngt aussetzen und bin daher nun wieder im Training!

Sicherlich kennst Du auch die Beschilderung des Mountainbikemarathons in unsere Umgebung. Dieser erstreckt sich über 128 km. Letztes Jahr habe ich zusammen mit einem Freund rund 98km an einem Tag davon geschaft. 

Mein Ziel ist es nun, die Strecke in diesem Jahr zu schaffen. Wenn da nur mein Hintern mitmachen würde. Da ich eineinhalb Monate nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen habe, macht mir das nun sehr zu schaffen.  

Gerne können wir uns zu einer Tour verabreden! Ich kennen noch jemanden, der bestimmt auch sofort dabei ist! 

Gruß
M-a-x-x-x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soul_ride (11. April 2007)

Hi, komme auch ursprünglich aus VB und bin öfter mal in der Gegend. Schaut doch mal bei www.trailtech.de vorbei und tragt euch in den Newsletter ein - wir planen demnächst auch Events im Vogelsberg!
Bis später, Gruss Jan


----------



## sickmaster (11. April 2007)

Servus endlich gibts doch wenn klar kenn ich die Mountainbikemarathons hier geht R6 doch 30m bei uns am Haus vorbei. Klar können wir gerne machen bin leider momentan zuhause im Renovierstreß. Obwohl das Wetter ja mal lockt.
@maxx ich komme aus Feldatal ist das weit bis zur dir ? Dann können wir gerne mal ne Tour machen. Fahr auch gelegntlich immer mal ne Feierabendrunde. Also meld dich ruhig mal. Zu mir Fahre in der Woche ca. 200Km und bin 28 Jahre alt  das mit deiner Kondition bekomme wir schon hin. Ach braucht eh erstmal en neuen Laufradsatz.!!  mfg sickmaster


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (12. April 2007)

soul_ride schrieb:


> Hi, komme auch ursprünglich aus VB und bin öfter mal in der Gegend. Schaut doch mal bei www.trailtech.de vorbei und tragt euch in den Newsletter ein - wir planen demnächst auch Events im Vogelsberg!
> Bis später, Gruss Jan



Hallo Jan,

vielen Dank für die Info! 

Ich werde mir gerne die Seite anschauen! 

Was genau habt ihr denn geplant? 

Ciao
M-a-x-x-x


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (12. April 2007)

sickmaster schrieb:


> Servus endlich gibts doch wenn klar kenn ich die Mountainbikemarathons hier geht R6 doch 30m bei uns am Haus vorbei. Klar können wir gerne machen bin leider momentan zuhause im Renovierstreß. Obwohl das Wetter ja mal lockt.
> @maxx ich komme aus Feldatal ist das weit bis zur dir ? Dann können wir gerne mal ne Tour machen. Fahr auch gelegntlich immer mal ne Feierabendrunde. Also meld dich ruhig mal. Zu mir Fahre in der Woche ca. 200Km und bin 28 Jahre alt  das mit deiner Kondition bekomme wir schon hin. Ach braucht eh erstmal en neuen Laufradsatz.!!  mfg sickmaster



Hallöchen,

ich komme aus Elpenrod! Also nur ein Katzensprung entfernt von Dir. Gerne würde ich solchen einen wöchtenlichen Schnitt fahren wie Du. Leider klappt das bei mir beruflich nicht. Somit habe ich meistens nur am Wochenende Zeit. 

Gott sei Dank werden die Tage länger und es wird nicht so früh dunkel! Zurzeit gehe ich während der Woche ca. drei bis vier Mal eine Stunde joggen um mir etwas Kondition zu verschaffen. Diese war im letzten Jahr eigentlich nicht schlecht. 

Leider hatte ich Ende letzten und Anfang diesen Jahres probleme mit meiner Pumpe und musste daher kürzer treten. Dies hat sich dann beim Wiederanfang stark bemerkbar gemacht. 

Besonders bei langen Anstiegen schießt mir bei zu hoher Geschwindigkeit der Puls hoch und die der Rechte Oberschenkel zwickt sehr! 

Falls Du kurzfristig unterwegs bist, kannst Du mir ja eine E-Mail schicken. Ich habe einen guten Freund aus Alsfeld, welcher bestimmt gerne mitfahren wird. 

Ich wünsch Dir noch eine angenehme Nacht und viel Erfolg beim renovieren! 

Ciao
M-a-x-x-x


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (12. April 2007)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Info!
> 
> ...



Hallo Jan,

tolle Seite! Ich habe mich in Eurem Newsletter eingetragen! 

Bin gespannt, was Ihr vor habt! 

Ciao 
Marco


----------



## sickmaster (12. April 2007)

Hi Marco,
 na so klein ist die Welt ich wohne direkt hinterm Berg Quasi Ermenrod!

Schon lustig!
 Das mit dem Knie zwicken kenne ich komme auch nur auf so einen

Km Schnitt da ich Tag für Tag mit dem Bike an die Arbeit nach Homberg Radl und

zurück.

Ich habe anfangs immer meine Kondition geteilt aufgebaut ein Tag Straße, also Rennrad oder ne Runde auf gut befestigten Wegen, zwei Tage darauf ne Runde cross country  ( und darauf achten nicht zu schnell los Prügeln sondern langsam und gleich mäßig. Man kann das von Woche zur woche steigern oder auch mal ne auszeit nehmen) Freitags oder ein paar Tage später mal ruhig in der gleichenart und wweise also locker angehn ein stück Waldlauf oder ne runde Schwimmen. 

Dein Puls geht so stark hoch da du zu schnell zu viel willst. 

Also gleichmäßig und locker angehn


 Ich lass dir nochmal meine Email zukommen, Und melde mich wenn mein 
Laufradsatz wieder in Schuß ist.

meld mich die tage wieder ! Mfg tobi


----------



## Vogelsberger (20. April 2007)

Bin aus Schotten,wäre evtl auch mal dabei.
Müsst mir aber erstmal ein Rad für so ne Tour zulegen,mein univega ist dafür dann doch zuviel "Schlampe"


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (29. April 2007)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Bin aus Schotten,wäre evtl auch mal dabei.
> Müsst mir aber erstmal ein Rad für so ne Tour zulegen,mein univega ist dafür dann doch zuviel "Schlampe"



Servus,

wenn Du aus Schotten bist, kennst Du bestimmt auch ein paar schöne Strecken. 

Ich will dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall noch eine Tour zum "Hoherodskopf" machen. Dafür bin ich gerade noch am trainieren. 

Morgen stehen wieder 60 bis 70 Kilometer auf dem Programm. 

Es wäre bestimmt toll, wenn wir einmal eine gemeinsame Tour anrangieren könnten. Wie schon bereits von mir erwähnt, habe ich noch einen guten Freund, welcher auf jeden Fall auch dabei ist. 

Mein Scott Scale ist so langsam auch eingefahren, so dass ich mich bald an eine Tour in Deine Richtung wagen kann!  

Grüße vom Fuße des Vogelsberg, wo´s vögeln gut geht!  

Ma-x-x-x


----------



## Immortal Dwarf (29. April 2007)

nuja ich fahr heut auf den hoherodskopf ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (7. Mai 2007)

Servus Zusammen!

Vogelsberger ist ja schon mal da.  

Komme aus Hungen. Falls das keinen was sagt: Fahre in den Vogelsberg rein durch Laubach. Etwa 32 km und ich bin beim Bikerhaus.

Würde mich anschließen.

Manuel


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (8. Mai 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen!
> 
> Vogelsberger ist ja schon mal da.
> 
> ...



Hallo Manuel,

wo Hungen ist, dass weiß ich. Dort gibt es doch auch eine Kartbahn! 

Am kommenden Wochenende will ich, wenn es zeitlich passt, eine Tour in Richtung Laubach, nach Schotten machen. Vielleicht kann man sich ja auf halber Strecke treffen? 

Gruß
Ma-x-x-x


----------



## Kloses (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo und Servus

Komme ausm Hohen Vogelsberg. So 10 quer beet Kilometer vom Hoherodskopf entfernt (Rebgeshain)
Fände es cool wenn man sich mit ein paar Mann (Frauen sind natürlich auch immer gerne gesehen) mal treffen könnte.

MfG, Kloses


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (16. Juni 2007)

Kloses schrieb:


> Hallo und Servus
> 
> Komme ausm Hohen Vogelsberg. So 10 quer beet Kilometer vom Hoherodskopf entfernt (Rebgeshain)
> Fände es cool wenn man sich mit ein paar Mann (Frauen sind natürlich auch immer gerne gesehen) mal treffen könnte.
> ...




Hallo,

wahrscheinlich will ich morgen auf den Hoherodskopf! Wir könnten uns ja auf dem Parkplatz treffen. Dort wo die Karte für Mountainbiker ist. 

Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du Dich kurz melden! 

Gruß
M-a-x-x-x-


----------



## Vogelsberger (16. Juni 2007)

Mh,da ich auch nur 10km hab.....sag doch mal von welcher Uhrzeit du bitte redest.

Bin jetzt erstmal paar Minuten im Eichelsächser Wald verschwunden...


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (16. Juni 2007)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Mh,da ich auch nur 10km hab.....sag doch mal von welcher Uhrzeit du bitte redest.
> 
> Bin jetzt erstmal paar Minuten im Eichelsächser Wald verschwunden...



Hallo,

also ich habe ungefähr 35 bis 40 km zu fahren. 

Schlag doch einmal ein Uhrzeit vor. Gegen 11 Uhr würde ich ungefähr losfahren. Zumindest hatte ich das geplant! Meine Schwester will mich begleiten. Daher kann ich nicht genau sagen, wie lange ich unterwegs bin.

Gruß
M-a-x-x-x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (16. Juni 2007)

@Maxx wieviel km wolltest den um den HH abspulen?

Du dürfest ca. 12:30 eintrudeln?

*grummel*
Gut ok,wäre was,wenn auch zeitlich wahrscheinlich mit leerem Magen. 
Irgendwas eher mit gemütlichem Hüttenschmaus gegen 12/13 Uhr und anschliessender Rückfahrt gen Autos wäre in meinen Augen optimaler.
Aber wenn du nicht eher kannst,seis drumm.

Weiss nicht was mit Kloses ist,der hat sich noch nicht geäußert ob er morgen mit dabei wäre.

Mir wärs eigentlich wurscht ob ich nun von mir aus ne 55km Tour mache oder kurz wohin fahre und da starte.

Im übrigen Ist die Route 6 vom Nature Fitness Park VB etwas Strumgeschädigt,zumindest zwischen Burkhards und Eschenrod,sowieo Eschenrod und Zwiefalten,sollte die vorschweben,den die 75km sind ja echt mal verlockend,muss man halt umfahren,mit etwas ortskundigkeit aber kein Problem.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (16. Juni 2007)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> @Maxx wieviel km wolltest den um den HH abspulen?
> 
> Du dürfest ca. 12:30 eintrudeln?
> 
> ...



Hi,

wahrscheinlich muss ich meine morgiges Vorhaben verschieben, da meine Schwester unbedingt mitfahren möchte und Sie kommt erst morgen gegen 12.30 Uhr nach Hause. Somit könnten wir also erst ab 13 Uhr bei uns starten.

Wie sieht es denn bei Euch am kommenden Sonntag aus? Wie Du schon erwähnt hast, könnte man sich am Parkplatz treffen und von da an die Route sechs starten. 

Leider bin ich noch keine der Routen gefahren und kenne daher die Strecke nicht. Gibt es denn auch ein paar Singel Trails in der nähe oder ist Euch nichts bekannt? 

Gruß
M-a-x-x-x


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. Juni 2007)

Mein letzter Versuch bei Route 6 wurde bei zweifalten durch 10 unumfahrbare umgestürzte Tannen auf eine alternativroute gezwungen,als ich zwischen Eschenrod und Burkhards wieder auf Route 6 war,war ich gerade schon mit Freude auf nem Singletrail unterwegs,aber dann lag da wieder so ein blöder Baum.

Hab mich auch schon beim Touristikcenter in Schotten schriftlich darüber beschwert,wirft ja kein gutes Bild und sie wollen ja als MTB Region und Wanderregion was vom Tourismuskuchen ab haben.
Nur wird das nix mit den MTb Leuten,die kommen einmal und gehen dann Sauer wieder wenn die Routen zur Saison einfach versperrt sind und nichtmal irgendwo ein Hinweis ist.
Da soltlen die schonmal die Routen vom Forstamt checken oder abfahren oder sonstwas.
Ist zwar Aufwand,aber von nix kommt nix.

Tourenübersichten gibts auch hier:
http://www.tourist-schotten.de/varena/php/mtb.php

Und ich hab natürlich nix mit dem Text in Rot zu tun der kurz nach meiner Beschwerde in die Seite eingefügt wurde....*pfeiff*


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (17. Juni 2007)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Mein letzter Versuch bei Route 6 wurde bei zweifalten durch 10 unumfahrbare umgestürzte Tannen auf eine alternativroute gezwungen,als ich zwischen Eschenrod und Burkhards wieder auf Route 6 war,war ich gerade schon mit Freude auf nem Singletrail unterwegs,aber dann lag da wieder so ein blöder Baum.
> 
> Hab mich auch schon beim Touristikcenter in Schotten schriftlich darüber beschwert,wirft ja kein gutes Bild und sie wollen ja als MTB Region und Wanderregion was vom Tourismuskuchen ab haben.
> Nur wird das nix mit den MTb Leuten,die kommen einmal und gehen dann Sauer wieder wenn die Routen zur Saison einfach versperrt sind und nichtmal irgendwo ein Hinweis ist.
> ...




So lange ist dieser Hinweis da auch noch nicht aufgeführt. Das müssen die Herrschaften erst vor kurzem dort ergänzt haben.

Des Weiteren kann ich es auch nicht verstehen, dass in unseren, doch so schönen Regionen, so wenig für Mountainbiker getan wird. Die Landschaften und das entsprechende Terrain steht dafür ja zur Verfügung! 

Es gibt genügend Rentner, welche mit Ihren Nordic Walking Stöcken die Wanderwege malträtieren. 

Warum dürfen wir Biker dann nicht auch unseren Spaß haben?


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. Juni 2007)

Korrektur,habe mich in der Routennummer vertan,Route 6 ist die Windmühlenrunde,die fahre ich fast täglich,die ist frei,geht aber mehr von Eichelsachsen richtung Hirzenhain.

Ich meinte die 4er,große Schotten Runde.


Ja ,meine Beschwerde ging auch etwas in die Richtung zu wenig und irgendwie von den Versprechungen der Tourenbeschreibungen etwas auf Spatzen geschossen, kommt mir bisher viel als Forstautobahn vor,weniger Singletrails.

Ortskundigkeit wo man sich in etwa befindet und die Sichtung eines weges sind wirklich hilfreich,dann kann man mehr und schöneres erfahren als die Routen,finde ich bisher.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (24. Juni 2007)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Korrektur,habe mich in der Routennummer vertan,Route 6 ist die Windmühlenrunde,die fahre ich fast täglich,die ist frei,geht aber mehr von Eichelsachsen richtung Hirzenhain.
> 
> Ich meinte die 4er,große Schotten Runde.
> 
> ...




Hallöchen,

morgen werde ich auf jeden Fall ein Tour hinauf auf den Hoherodskopf machen. Ich denke, dass ich so gegen 10 Uhr (vielleicht auch 10.30 Uhr) losfahren werde. Da ich mein neues Fully nehme, weiß ich nicht genau, wie lange ich benötigen werde, da es doch etwas kraftraubender ist. Schließlich sind von meiner Richtung aus ein paar saftige Anstiege dabei! Wahrscheinlich fährt meine Schwester auch mit. 

Falls also jemand Lust hast, sich mit uns zu treffen, würde ich mich freuen! 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (24. Juni 2007)

Mh,bist wohl schon unterwegs....schade


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (24. Juni 2007)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Mh,bist wohl schon unterwegs....schade




Servus,

bin noch zu hause! Werde mich jetzt fertig machen und dann bald losradeln! 

Wie sieht es bei Dir zeitlich aus? 

Gruß
M-a-x-x-x


----------



## Vogelsberger (8. Juli 2007)

Da hatten wir uns wohl verpasst.

Eigentlich hatte ich mich dieses Wochenende,nach dem Sauwetter,auf eine tour Richtung Hoherodskopf gefreut,aber leider schmerzte mein rechter Fuß Freitag Abend plötzlich ohne Grund und gestern war er dick und laufen unmöglich,jeder Rentner war zu fuß schneller als ich.
War gestern im Krankenhaus,gebrochen ist nichts,eine erklärung hat auch keiner so richtig gehabt,den verdacht auf Gicht hat man schnell wieder fallen gelassen.

Meine Hoffnung ist nun mein Hausarzt morgen,das der mal den Ultraschall nimmt.
Gelenk vom großen Onkel rechts gerötet,Fuß da dick,kann den großen Zeh nicht nach oben bewegen.
Vermute Sehnenriß am großen Onkel und Prellung am Unterfuß,wo sich links am Fuß richtung großen onkel ne Sehne spannt,spannt sich rechts so garnichts,außer zu den kleinen Zehen. Die Delle ist auch da.

Bin wohl irgendwo ziemlich ******** aufgetretten was anderes kann nicht sein.

Zumindest kann ich heute normal auftretten,der Schmerz im sohlenbereich ist weg,aber es ist noch kein normaler bewegungsablauf,da der große Onkel einfach steif bleibt. Hinken ist also angesagt, außer in ein Paar komme ich auch in meine restlichen Schuhe momentan garnicht rein.

Sieht so aus als wären die nächsten 3-4 Wochen erstmal Schonung angesagt.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (14. Juli 2007)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Da hatten wir uns wohl verpasst.
> 
> Eigentlich hatte ich mich dieses Wochenende,nach dem Sauwetter,auf eine tour Richtung Hoherodskopf gefreut,aber leider schmerzte mein rechter Fuß Freitag Abend plötzlich ohne Grund und gestern war er dick und laufen unmöglich,jeder Rentner war zu fuß schneller als ich.
> War gestern im Krankenhaus,gebrochen ist nichts,eine erklärung hat auch keiner so richtig gehabt,den verdacht auf Gicht hat man schnell wieder fallen gelassen.
> ...




Hallöchen,

na das hört sich ja nicht besonders gut an. Schade, denn am Wochenende soll es ja ein bomben Wetter geben. 

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und ein gute Besserung, damit Du schnell wieder fit bist. 

Ich war vor zwei Wochen bei der Leistungsdiagnostik und habe meine Laktatwerte messen lassen. 
Danach habe ich einen Trainingsplan erhalten. Deshalb werde ich am Sonntag auf jeden Fall mit dem Bike unterwegs sein. 

Falls also einer Lust auf eine Tour, bin ich für alles offen. 

Grüße an Alle! 

Ciao 
M-a-x-x-x

PS: @ Vogelsberg

Kopf hoch, wird schon wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-flash (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo und einen schönen, aber auch frühen guten Morgen wünsche ich!

Ich werde wohl in kürze nach Reiskirchen ziehen und wollte mal in die Runde hinein fragen, ob auch jemand unmittelbar aus dieser Region kommt? 

Bin ein begeisterter Biker aber momentan aufgrund beruflichen Stresses nicht so ganz im Training.
Sobald ich in Reiskirchen wohne, bräuchte ich einen oder mehrer Führer die mich durch den Vogelsberg und seinen hoffentlich schönen Trails leiten könnten?.
Würde mich dann gerne, wenn es überhaupt die Möglichkeit gibt, ein paar Touren anschließen.

Mfg Florian


----------



## Vogelsberger (16. Juli 2007)

Ich bin doch nicht so gebeutelt wie ich dachte....

Es war ein verstauchter Fuß und jetzt gehts wieder.
Mir war entfallen,da ich nicht gestürzt bin als ich Freitags eine Treppe runter bin und mir die unterste Holzstufe druchgebrochen ist, das da doch ein "Trauma" war.Aber wo man nicht stürzt,nicht großartig sofort einen Schmerz spührt ist dann hinterher die Erinnerung nichtmehr so gut.


War Sonntag schon wieder unterwegs,zwar nur von mir auf den HH und wieder zurück,also 32km ca, aber alleine der Weg auf den HH hats ja schon in sich.

Da meine Freundin kommendes Wochenende nicht da ist,bin ich Samstag und Sonntag offen für Touren. 

Ich fahre meistens in Eichelsachsen nahe Hof Zwiefalten los,dann durch den Wald am Segelflugplatz und Waldsiedlung vorbei,kleine Rast auf dem HH und dann Richtung Taufsteinhütte die route runter.
Habe am Wochenende gesehen das mittlerweile für MTB Fahrer nutzbare alternativpfade da sind wo ein Baum im Weg ist.

Also entweder hat jemand laune sich Bei Zwiefalten zu treffen oder auf dem HH.


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. August 2007)

Sie frisch gesingelt...oder so ähnlich  
Hab ich jetzt wieder ein fetteres Bikezeitkonto,ist halt doof wenns Mädel kein Bike hat und daheim in Warteschleife sitzt,hat man kein gutes Gefühl bei,aber es gibt ja für alles ne Lösung  

Also ich wollt am Wochenende auf den HH,Wetter soll ja genial werden.
Ob Samstag oder sonntag ist noch offen.

fest steht nur,entweder fahre ich mit meinem rad hoch und dann große Schotten Runde oder sowas und verabschiede mich 12km vor dem Hoherodskopf wieder und der/diejenigen fahre alleine weiter.
Weils für mich keinen sinn macht erst 12km hoch und dann am ende an der wohnung vorbei nochmal 12km weiter zu fahren um sie dann wieder zurück zu fahren,da ich an der Stecke wohne.

Also wenn jemand am Wochenende oben ist,möge er mal posten wann ca.
ich brauche mit dem Rad ca. eine stunde rauf auf den HH evtl auch nur 45 Minuten,Tagesformabhängig und wie mein Bike halt so drauf ist bzw ich es grad eingestellt habe.

also melden Leute!


----------



## Kloses (29. November 2007)

Winter-Biker am Hoherodskopf

Wie währe es mal mit nem Snow-Night-Ride?


----------



## Vogelsberger (29. November 2007)

Klar,werde es Samstag mal etwas fliegen lassen


----------



## Kloses (30. November 2007)

Samstag läuft bei mir garnix, Bau geht vor


----------



## Vogelsberger (30. November 2007)

Tja, wer bauen will muss halt leiden, ich habs mir gespart und gebraucht gekauft und bisher toi toi toi,naja gut,in den 30 Jahren hätte schon was passieren müssen wenn was faul wäre.
Damals baute man ja noch anders als heute, in einigen Dingen robuster in anderen weniger stark gedämmt.


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hey Vogelsberger
Ich suche Trails ääähhmmm im Vogelsberg aber noch Einzugsgebiet
Wetteraukreis   hast du nen paar Tipps für mich


----------



## Vogelsberger (4. Dezember 2007)

Sicha...kuckst du mal www.vogelsbergarena.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetterauer5021 (4. Dezember 2007)

Cool THX  kann ich diese Seite auch verlinken in meine HP


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallöchen zusammen,

wer hat denn Lust, im Januar die Weihnachtssünden abzustrampeln? 

Ich muss zugestehen, dass ich über meinen konditionellen Stand, derzeit keine genauen Erfahrungswerte habe, da ich seit ca. zwei bis drei Monaten nicht mehr auf dem Bike saß!  

Irgendwie juckt es aber wieder und ich fände es toll, wenn wir im kommenden Jahr vielleicht ein kleines Treffen organisieren könnten.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust dazu? Was meint Ihr?

Weihnachtliche Grüße
M-a-x-x-x


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. Dezember 2007)

Da ließe sich bestimmt am ersten Januarwochenende oder sowas, was machen...die Temperaturen sollen ja ab kommender Woche mehr und mehr richtung 5-7°C Plus drehen.
Es geht zwar auch bei 2°C plus,jedoch behaupte ich doch mal das es vielen wie mir geht das da nach 2,5 Stunden die Füße kalt werden.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (27. Dezember 2007)

jab, die Temperaturen spielen sicherlich ein Rolle! 

Wir können das Ganze ja auch etwas nach hinten verschieben. Auf klate Füße habe ich auch keine Lust!


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich auch nicht,deswegen muss ich mich heute mal nach Überziehern umsehen und evtl noch andere Handschuhe


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (27. Dezember 2007)

Überzieher habe ich auch welche und mich ich muss sagen, dass die absolut empfehlenswert sind.  
Vor dem Kauf dachte ich zwar, dass dadurch die Füße extrem schwitzen, doch das hat sich nicht bestätigt!
Sobald es auch nur ein Bisschen naß ist, fahre ich mit den Neoprensocken. Kalte Füße sind dann passé! 

Bei den Handschuhen ist es ähnlich, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich mich an diese Dinger schon ganz schön gewöhnen muss, denn der Bewegungsaparat ist mit diesen Dingern ziemlich eingeschränkt!

Außerdem sind die Finger ruck zuck naß, denn nach einer steilen Rampe, kommt der Körper gut in Wallung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sickmaster (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen endlich wieder mehr zeitz zum Biken!

War heute mal oben auf dem HH und muss sagen ist fast alles wieder befahrbar.

Hoffe es findet sich wieder ein Völckchen zusammen rund um den HH für gemeinsame touren? !


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (27. Juni 2008)

Servus,

bei wird es aber der kommenden Woche auch zeitlich wieder viel besser aussehen. 

Heute Abend werde ich noch einmal eine Feierabendrunde drehen. Am Wochenende wird es bei mir leider nichts mit dem Biken, da ich bis Montag nicht zu Hause bin.

Vielleicht können wir uns ja in Naher Zukunft treffen. Bei einem Freund von mir habe ich das Bikefiber auch geweckt. Er hat sich vor fünf Wochen ein Bike bestellt und das sollte in den kommenden Tagen eigentlich eintreffen. Danach kann es dann richtig losgehen. 
Derzeit fährt er auf einem meiner Bikes. Allerdings ist mein "M"- Rahmen für Ihn etwas zu klein (was auch schon einen Abflug über den Lenker ausgemacht hat  ) und daher warter er sehnsüchtig auf sein eigenes Bike.

Was haltet Ihr denn von einer Tour zum Kreuzberg? Nach ein paar Trainingstouren sollte das doch zu schaffen sein, oder was meint Ihr. 

Heute ist mir in Alsfeld ein VW-Bus begegnet, welcher auf der Rückseite mit richtig schicken Bikes bepackt war. Die Jungs haben es richtig gemacht, während ich im Büro saß!  

Schreibt doch einfach mal Euren Senf in den Beitrag, zu was Ihr demnächst Lust und Zeit habt! 

Europameisterliche Grüße 
M-a-x-x-x


----------



## toarty (14. August 2008)

servus zusammen !!

fahre ca 2 mal die woche auf den HH. meistens am we. hab mit meinem hardtail immer so um die 1,5 std hoch gebraucht. habe mir nen fully geholt. werd am we mal testen wie es da mit der zeit aussieht. fahre in lissberg los. muessten ca 30 km sein. meistens uber zwiefalten, manchmal aber auch über burghards und dann den wald hoch, über flugplatz und waldsiedlung.

werd am montag wieder hoch machen... man könnte sich ja irgendwo treffen und zusammen ne tour starten. z.B. über taufsteinhütte, oder wo auch immer-- bin da flexibel. wär cool, wenn jemand ortskundiger dabei ist, weil ich noch net so oft auf den routen war.

also meldet euch ruhig.

schöne grüße an die füsse


----------



## Vogelsberger (14. August 2008)

Prima.....so melde dich,den Zwiefalten ist meist mein Einstiegspunkt...ist nämlich nur 1000 Meter von meiner Bude weg.

Ich fahre aber auch manchmal Eichelsachsen,Glashütten,Lissberg,Eckartsborn Mittel-Oberdorf,Wippenbach,Konradsdorf,Ortenberg,Eckartsborn Unterdorf,Lissberg,Hirzenhain,Steinberg,Glashütten,Eichelsachsen.

Wollte dieses WE auch wieder Richtung HH,bzw etwas drüber naus Oberwald/Grebenhain,der Trail an der Taufsteinhütte ist gut,der an der Sommerrodelbahn zwar kürzer aber schicker und 100% Wandererfrei im Gegensatz zum Taufsteintrail.


----------



## toarty (15. August 2008)

das hört sich doch schon mal gut an. nur, ob es am we schon funzt weiß ich net genau. hab besuch. eher am montag, weil hab urlaub nächste woche.

eichelsachsen ist echt nur nen katzensprung von mir entfernt.
wie siehts bei dir aus nächste woche?

und die andern??? ---- MELDET euch !!!


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (30. August 2008)

Hi Jungs,

wie sieht es morgen bei Euch aus? Habt Ihr Lust eine Tour zu fahren. Wir könnten uns auf dem Parkplatz am HH treffen.

Ist zwar etwas spät von mir, aber es wäre toll, wenn sich heute Abend noch jemand meldet, damit wir uns zeitlich abstimmen können.

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Tow (2. September 2008)

Hallooo,
Bin neu im Forum, wohne und arbeite in Hochwaldhausen und habe mir vor kurzem ein Bike angeschafft. Suche nun Leute mit denen ich fahren kann und die mir die Gegend ein bisschen zeigen!
LG
Oli


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (4. September 2008)

Servus,

erst einmal Glückwunsch zu der herrvorragenden Entscheidung.

Vielleicht sollten wir uns alle einmal abstimmen, so dass wir ein gemeinsames Treffen arangieren können.

Also! Ich bin auf Vorschläge gespannt! 

Treffpunkt Parkplatz HH wäre doch optimal. Leider schaffe ich zeitlich gesehen nur an den Wochenenden. Sonntags kann ich mir das eigentlich sehr gut einrichten.
Samstags kommt es darauf an, ob ich ins Büro muss oder nicht.

Bin auf Eure Vorschläge gespannt! 

Schönen Abend noch! 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## toarty (4. September 2008)

Tow schrieb:


> Hallooo,
> Bin neu im Forum, wohne und arbeite in Hochwaldhausen und habe mir vor kurzem ein Bike angeschafft. Suche nun Leute mit denen ich fahren kann und die mir die Gegend ein bisschen zeigen!
> LG
> Oli




servus leute,
 na du hast ja echt nur nen katzensprung bis zum hohenrodskopf.

also, damit wir mal was fest machen---- wie passt es euch diesen sonntag?
wetter soll net so berauschend werden...

lg jens


----------



## Tow (5. September 2008)

Genau Jens, zum Hoherodskopf fahr ich in ca. 30 min. von Hochwaldhausen. 

Wochenende ist bei mir nicht so gut, da ich meist nach Süddeutschland fahr. Auch bin ich die nächsten 2 Wochen im Urlaub. Ansonsten arbeite ich Donnerstag und Freitag nur halbtags und hab ab Mittag Zeit, die anderen Wochentage auch am Abend für 1-3 Std. nach Feierabend. Möchte auch nach Möglichkeit im Winter fahren!

LG und viel Spaß am WE
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (5. September 2008)

Tow,arbeitest in der Klinik?


----------



## Tow (5. September 2008)

Ja, so isses Vogelsberger!


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (7. September 2008)

Servus zusammen,

also ich kann morgen. Wann und wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (13. September 2008)

Servus Jungs,

wie sieht es bei Euch an diesem Sonntag aus? Hat jemand Lust auf eine Tour?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. September 2008)

So,mußdn Fred doch mal abonieren...ich verpass sonst was.

mh,diesen Sonntag bin ich belegt,bzw wenn mit Bremse Unterwegs (Freundin )

Hab aber 27/9-12/10 Urlaub.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (20. September 2008)

Hi,

bei mir passt es und das Wetter soll auch halten. 

Wir können das Tempo doch problemlos anpassen. Somit ist das Thema Bremse  auch kein Problem.

Also, wie sieht es aus? Vielleicht meldet sich einer der anderen Herrn auch noch! 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. Dezember 2008)

Alle im Winterschlaf?
Ich habe Urlaub bis 2.1.09 !


----------



## toarty (29. Dezember 2008)

hallo an alle.

habe auch bis 2.1.09 frei und bin gern bei ner tour dabei

grüße jens


----------



## Vogelsberger (10. April 2009)

Hallo!
Schlaft ihr alle?
 Oder versucht ihr noch eure Räder fit für die saison fit zu machen bevor sie da ist?

Wenn ja:
die saison ist da und ihr solltet mal Gas geben.

Der Jens (Toarty) und meinereiner spulen shcon fleißig aber ihr seit nur ruhig..
mh

Was los mit Hochwaldhausen und Co?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (10. April 2009)

Servus Jungs,

bin gerade von einer Tour nach hause gekommen. Am Wochenende bin ich in München. Daher hätte ich erst am kommenden Wochenende wieder Zeit. 

Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir mal ein paar Termine posten und jeder Lust und Zeit hat, trägt sich dazu ein. 

Gruß
Marco

PS: Mein Kondition hat trotz intensivem Lauftraining über den Winter hin höllisch gelitten.


----------



## Vogelsberger (10. April 2009)

Moin Max,schade,ich hätte heute einen "zieh-mich-mit"-genossen gebraucht.

Der Energy Red war gestern schlecht  aber dafür wars seit langem mal wieder sehr lustisch.

Nächstes wochenende klingt doch mal, ich habe sowieso bis midnestens Anfang Mai komplett frei, fast täglich verfügbar quasi,bis auf paar Termine und Amtgänge plus rundrum wenn man neue ausweise beantragen will.

Aber sonst,bei dem geilen Wetter sehr gern.

Toarty ist auch noch nicht so fit,bei mir gehts,wenn der winterspeck noch etwas bremst.

Meine du bist aus Ulrichsteiner ecke oder?
Würde sich HH PP als Treffdingens anbieten 

Toarty und meinereiner fahren meist relativ schlecht genährt los und halten dann unterwegs auf irgendwas an,natürlich inklusiv Flüssignahrung versteht sich.


----------



## toarty (11. April 2009)

moin moin leutz,

werde nächste woche noch wohnung renovieren, dann hätt ich auch wieder zeit für viele touren. also ab nächsterm we. 
wie vogelsberger schon sagt, bin ich noch net so fit, wie letztes jahr. das liegt vielleicht auch daran, das ich mich momentan auch viel am bergabfahren orientiere.
aber des wird noch.

gruss an alle...


----------



## Baroensche (14. April 2009)

Guuudn,

bin am Freitag ma 25 km zum "einreiten" gefahren und am Sonntag nochma so 40 km.
Danach war aber nur noch Bauchlage angesacht... 

Werden dieses WE höchstens am Sonntag (19.04.) zu ner Runde kommen, da mer Samstag Besuch haben...

-Micha-


----------



## Vogelsberger (14. April 2009)

Frankfurt kenne ich ja,aber wo zur Hölle im VB ist den in etwa dein Erst/Zweitwohnsitz?


----------



## toarty (14. April 2009)

ich bin dabei  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baroensche (15. April 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Frankfurt kenne ich ja,aber wo zur Hölle im VB ist den in etwa dein Erst/Zweitwohnsitz?



Die Definition is bissl schwierig, welcher Wo ist... Wechselt... 

Einfacher zu beantworten: Befinde mich nähe Alsfeld (genau gesagt: *Kirtorf*)

-Micha-


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (19. April 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

also ich werde heute auf jeden Fall einen Ritt starten, damit ich wieder bis zum HH/PP strampeln kann. Schließlich wollen wir ja ab dort eine Tour in Angriff nehmen. Leider habe ich derzeit keine Fahrzeug zur Verfügung, wo mein Bike reinpasst. Das wird sich Mitte Mail ändern. 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## gbo (19. April 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir mal ein paar Termine posten und jeder Lust und Zeit hat, trägt sich dazu ein


 
Bin ich voll dafür. Komme aus Nidda und oft im VB unterwegs

Grüße Götz


----------



## toarty (19. April 2009)

moinsen leutz !!!

wer hat den lust heut auf ne kleine runde? werd mich gegen 13 uhr rauf zum HH machen. 
und jetz meine frage, wer will mitkommen? man könnte sich z. B. oben treffen. oder schon früher, wenns passt.

mfg jens


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (19. April 2009)

Hallo Jens,

heute passt es bei mir leider nicht. Ich werde jetzt eine zweistündige Runde drehen, damit ich wieder ein wenig meine Bikekondition aufbauen kann.

Wie sieht es denn bei Euch am kommenden Wochenende aus? 

Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann ja mal einen Satz schreiben. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja, uns während der Woche zu einem festen Termin zu verabreden. Den Treffpunkt am HH/PP finde ich sehr gut.

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Baroensche (20. April 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Den Treffpunkt am HH/PP finde ich sehr gut.



Hmmm, und wo genau is des ?


----------



## Vogelsberger (20. April 2009)

Parkplatz hoherodskopf für Nicht-Ortskundige...

Aber für dich aus der Alsfelder Ecke schon ne Ecke,ich statuiere mal 25-30km anfahrt.Ob man darauf regelmässig lust hat...ich hätte es nicht.


----------



## Baroensche (20. April 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> [...]ich statuiere mal 25-30km anfahrt.Ob man darauf regelmässig lust hat...ich hätte es nicht.



 Geht mer auch so !


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (21. April 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

also ich fahre von mir aus ca. 40 bis 50 Minuten über Feldatal/Ulrichstein. 

Daher habe ich ja auch geschrieben, dass ich erst wieder eine Ecke fiter  
sein muss. Falls Ihr einen anderen Vorschlag als Treffpunkt habe, bin ich für alles offen. 

Ciao
Marco

@ Baroensche: 

Wir könnten auch zusammen mit dem Auto anreisen.


----------



## gbo (21. April 2009)

Schade ich muß dieses WE arbeiten. Vielleicht klappt es noch kurzfristig.

Was für Strecken fahrt ihr so vom HH aus?

Grüße Götz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (21. April 2009)

Hi Max,ich brauche auch so 30-40 Minuten für den Aufstieg von Eichelsachsen zum HH(mit dem Rad).
Der Niddaer dürfte da nochmal länger benötigen,außer er nutzt den Vulkan Express Shuttle zum HH ab Nidda Bahnhof.

@Max,fährt bei euch kein Vulkan Express zum HH,nur so als Idee...

Für mich macht der nicht viel Sinn,da ich erst nach Schotten müsste,da kann ich auch gleich hoch fahren und bin warm.

Bin leider noch mit einer Augenverletzung lahmgelegt,daher momentan fahruntüchtig.


----------



## Baroensche (21. April 2009)

Hi,

da wir Anfang Juni heiraten und dann ersma 3,5 Wochen flittern haben wir bis dahin kein WE mehr frei um einen Tag fest einzuplanen, speziell nicht mit Ab- und Anreise zum "PP/HH".
Werden von daher eher spontane Touren rund um Alsfeld/Amöneburg machen...


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (30. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

was geht am Wochenende? An diesem Wochenende könnte ich mir bestimmt etwas einrichten. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus? 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## toarty (30. April 2009)

passt schon.                                                                                                       treffpunkt hh ich bin dabei...


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (30. April 2009)

Servus Jens,

wann passt es Dir am besten? Damit ich meine Anfahrt mit einrechnen kann. Die anschließende Tour sollte demnach nicht unbedingt zu anstrengend sein, denn ich muss den Rückweg schließlich auch mit einplanen. Geht zwar meistens bergab, doch es sind auch zwei heftige Anstiege drin.  

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (1. Mai 2009)

Möp,ich hoffe ihr seit heuten icht gefahren,wg Vulkanradwegfest und HH Fest ist wie immer anfang Mai saisonstart und da oben alles voll mit Leuten, plus der Wanderer.
Ich werde es evtl morgen mal probieren endlich meine Trailrunde durchzuziehen nachdem mein Auge wieder funzt.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (2. Mai 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Möp,ich hoffe ihr seit heuten icht gefahren,wg Vulkanradwegfest und HH Fest ist wie immer anfang Mai saisonstart und da oben alles voll mit Leuten, plus der Wanderer.
> Ich werde es evtl morgen mal probieren endlich meine Trailrunde durchzuziehen nachdem mein Auge wieder funzt.



Servus,

ich bin heute bei mir in der Gegend unterwegs gewesen. Wann und wo willst Du denn los? Wo ist denn Deine Trailrunde und wie weit ist diese? 

LG
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (2. Mai 2009)

Die Trailrunde geht vom HH bis zum Schotten Stausee,damit du nicht so lonesome wieder nuff musst,würde ich sogar die runde nochmal mit hoch kurbeln, wenn ich sie zur anfahrt eh überwinden muß.

Jens ist momentan selbst etwas außer Gefecht wie ich eben hörte,evtl kan nder kommende Woche wieder wenns nimmer so schmerzt.

Alternativ ist bei mir eine Runde über die Herhenhainer Höhe auch immer gern gesehen,also Aufstieg darüber,Treffpunkt am Denkmal/Skilift oben, oder ggfs Ilbeshausen.

Ich weiß alles für dich von Ulrichstein nicht so ganz um die Ecke.
Aber wir kommen halt direkt von der anderen HH-Seite.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (2. Mai 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Die Trailrunde geht vom HH bis zum Schotten Stausee,damit du nicht so lonesome wieder nuff musst,würde ich sogar die runde nochmal mit hoch kurbeln, wenn ich sie zur anfahrt eh überwinden muß.
> 
> Jens ist momentan selbst etwas außer Gefecht wie ich eben hörte,evtl kan nder kommende Woche wieder wenns nimmer so schmerzt.
> 
> ...



Hallöchen,

ich habe auch die Möglichkeit von Mücke aus Richtung Laubach zum HH zu fahren. Diese Strecke bevorzuge ich derzeit auch. Die ist zwar etwas länger, aber konditionell nicht so anstrengend. 

Außerdem liegt sie auf der Schottener Seite. Ich komme bei einem Parkplatz von einem Segel- oder Modellflugplatz raus. Von dort aus fahre ich dann immer die Straße von Schotten Richtung HH oder Ulrichstein hoch. 

Kennst Du den Parkplatz? Vielleicht können wir uns dort treffen? 

Was meinst Du? 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (2. Mai 2009)

Mh,hast du evtl nen Garmin und kannst mir mal die GPX Datei zumailen von der Trackaufzeichnung?
ich meine zwar zu wissen welchen Segel/Modellflugplatz du meinen könntest,bin mit aber ebend nicht 100% sicher

bzw meinst du den hier:
http://www.aero-club-schotten.de/bildergalerie.html

Erkennst den auf den Bildern wieder?


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (2. Mai 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Mh,hast du evtl nen Garmin und kannst mir mal die GPX Datei zumailen von der Trackaufzeichnung?
> ich meine zwar zu wissen welchen Segel/Modellflugplatz du meinen könntest,bin mit aber ebend nicht 100% sicher
> 
> bzw meinst du den hier:
> ...



ich glaube das ist der Flugplatz. Wenn Du von Schotten in Richtung Laubach fährst, biegst nach der Tankstelle an der nächsten Kreuzung rechts ab. Danach geht es eine Weile bergauf, bis auf der linken Seite eine Abfahrt kommt. Wenn Du dort abbiegst, sind es ca. 150m auf der linken Seite. Dort ist der Parkplatz. Leider habe ich bisher nicht auf die Verkehrsschilder geachtet. 

Besser kann ich es leider nicht beschreiben! 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (2. Mai 2009)

Japp ist der oberhalb von Götzen,wenn ich auch nie da war,aber ich weiß vom vorbeifahren in die Hatzi in Engelrod das da sowas ist.

Mh ich schau mal in meinen Radtourenplaner ob ich das was stricken kann,von da auf den HH via Strasse ist ja total ecklisch,wenn auch sicher fahrbar.

Ich kuck mal ob ich morgen dazu komme mir was zurecht zu fummeln im Tourenplaner. 
Entweder ne Anfahrt per bike von mir dahin und dann abseits der Strasse zum HH (ich unterstelle bestimmt nicht ganz zu unrecht das du die Waldwege da oben meidest weil du nicht weißt wo es lang geht,würde ich auch so tun)

Aber erstmal muß ich fauler Hund morgen fahren,ich sitz als hier und überlege über ein neues Fully und was ich dran schraub,dabei hab ich den Capic Rahmen nichtmal wirklich eingefahren.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (2. Mai 2009)

Mit dem Auskennen gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht. Mir sind die Wege abseits der Straße natürlich viel lieber. 

Auf jeden Fall bin ich für alle guten Vorschläge zu haben. Schau in Ruhe nach und gib mir einfach bescheid. 

Was für einen Tourenplaner benutzt Du denn? Welche GPS-Gerät hast Du? 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (3. Mai 2009)

Moin,
ich hab den Magic Maps 3D Radtourenplaner Hessen,der auch RHP und ich meine NRW beinhaltet,Karten und Pois,für 40 Taken oder warens 50,prima und billiger als die 200 für die Garmin Topo, mir langts,wann bin ich schonmal um Hamburg oder sowas unterwegs...

Als GPs Navi habe ich nur den kleinen etrex Legend HCX,hat zwar keinen barometrischen Höhenmesser,sondern machts halt per GPS aber auch ok.
Dafür hat er auch nen Micro SD Kartenslot für Kartenmaterial zum raufladen und kostet um 150 Euro,was ich als akzeptabel einstufe im Gegensatz zu den Edge Modelen.

Alles bei Amazon geordert und nach 2 Tagen gehabt.

Seitdem muß ich sagen,fahre ich lieber,den immer nur das gleiche macht man maximal eine Saison und dann läuft man Gefahr das Rad in der Ecke versauern zu lassen beim Gedanken an irgendwas.
Außerdem kann man sich dann bei diversen GPS Portalen die Routen von Anderen runterladen und einfach mal sonstwo fahren ohne Karten zu lesen oder selbst was tun zu müssen.
Dafür stellt man dann in den Portalen eben mal seine Routen zur Verfügung,was kein Beinbruch ist,die Files sind meist maximal 300kb groß und selbst für mich als ISDN User nutzbar.

Ich starte die nächsten 1-2 Stunden richtung HH,will meine Fox Gabel endgültig testen,voraussichtlich bau ich dann heute Abend wieder meine Revelation rein, da die Fox zu progressiv und zickig ist.

Für kommendes Wochende könnt man was ins Auge fassen,wie es diese Woche unter der Woche ist,weiß ich noch nücht,bin zwar jetzt erstmal zuhause,aber habe wahrscheinlich 2-3 Termine um Frankfurt.


----------



## Vogelsberger (9. Mai 2009)

@Maxx
Willst du morgen fahren?
Poste mal,bin erstens noch nen moment on und schaue morgen definitiv rein,vor 11 gehts nicht los richtung HH.

entweder bike ich alleine meine Trailrunde ab oder ebend ich klick was zurecht alla ab Segelplatzdingens über den HH zur Breungeshainer Höhe rüber nach Ilbeshausen,durchs Tal und wieder zum HH zurück und dann abwärts Segelflugplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (9. Mai 2009)

Servus,

morgen werde ich auf jeden Fall eine Runde drehen. Vielleicht will ein Bekannter von mir mit. Daher kann ich Dir jetzt noch nicht genau bescheid sagen. Wenn wir zusammen fahren, wollen wir um 10 Uhr los. 

Falls er es sich anders überlegt, werde ich Dich via Post oder PN benachrichtigen. 

Wünsche Dir einen angenehmen Abend. Hoffentlich schüttet es heute Nacht nicht noch mehr! 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (10. Mai 2009)

Bin wach, Grund ist übel: Dorfdisco im Ort.....uiuiui 

Naja wenigstens habe ich meine 8 Std Schlaf nun abgeschlossen.
ich fahr nachher muß erstmal wach werden hier.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (11. Mai 2009)

Hi Du,

hoffe es hat sich gelohnt!  Um diese Zeit bin ich mit meine Kumpel bereits unterwegs gewesen. Er muss noch ein wenig Kondition aufbauen, um längere Strecken problemlos zu überstehen. 

In der kommenden Zeit bin ich wahrscheinlich sehr flexibel. Wenn also etwas ansteht, einfach posten oder mir eine PN, bzw. E-Mail schicken. 

Bin für alles zu haben. 

Ciao
Marco

PS: Hat von Euch schon jemand mal einen Alpencross gemacht? Ein mehrtägiger Bikeurlaub könnte ich in diesem Jahr echt einmal vertragen!


----------



## Vogelsberger (11. Mai 2009)

Alpencross....mh ja wollte/will aber fehlt noch bissl Kondition,zumal das mit einer 140er Float ohne absenkung nicht unbedingt nice würde.

Wäre das Wetter nicht so *piep* wäre ich schon wieder unterwegs.

Nachdem ich gestern mit Schrecken mein Fully mit 13,3kg gewogen habe muß ich da jetzt noch bissl abspecken, wenn auch die nächsten paar Wochen ein LV 301 ins Haus soll,eber richtung 12kg darf dann auch das Zweitfully gehen.

Ich hoffe es wird die Tage noch besser mit dem Wetter,dann gern am Segelflugplatz treffen und da starten.
Habe auch nichts gegen Touren richtung Laubach,egal,hauptsache auf dem Rad bewegen.

Ich rufe dann wenn was ansteht.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Lucky4life (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo, ich wollt mich auch mal melden.
Ich wohne in Freienseen (ein Kaff neben Laubach) und hätte auch Interesse mal mitzufahren.
Gestern war ich bei meinen Großeltern in Ilschausen, das sind 60km hin und zurück.
Also wenn was ansteht, ich wär dabei

MfG,
Carl


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (11. Mai 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Alpencross....mh ja wollte/will aber fehlt noch bissl Kondition,zumal das mit einer 140er Float ohne absenkung nicht unbedingt nice würde.
> 
> Wäre das Wetter nicht so *piep* wäre ich schon wieder unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Hallo Alex,

gib einfach kurz bescheid. Vielleicht passt es ja und dann können wir zusammen starten. Vielleicht findet sich noch der eine oder andere, der eventuell Lust hat mitzufahren! 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (11. Mai 2009)

Lucky4life schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollt mich auch mal melden.
> Ich wohne in Freienseen (ein Kaff neben Laubach) und hätte auch Interesse mal mitzufahren.
> Gestern war ich bei meinen Großeltern in Ilschausen, das sind 60km hin und zurück.
> Also wenn was ansteht, ich wär dabei
> ...



Hallo Carl,

wenn ich zum HH fahre, komme ich direkt durch Freienseen. Dort können wir uns gerne treffen und Du kannst Dich mir anschließen. 

Schau halt ab und zu mal hier rein und dann können wir uns je abstimmen, wenn es zeitlich passt. 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## ZJGuy (12. Mai 2009)

Fahrt doch direkt von Freienseen los, am besten über die Schreinersmühle / Höresmühle hoch zum Petershainer Hof. Von dort aus seid ihr recht schnell am Flugplatz oberhalb Götzens und könnt dort mit den anderen direkt zum HH starten.

Ist ne schöne Tour, bis Petershainer Hof schöne stetige Steigung (300 auf 500m) und vom VHC ausgeschildert (als gelb-goldener Balken).

Aber nur falls das Wetter irgendwann mal wieder besser wird ...

Gruss


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. Mai 2009)

Ha so langsam werden es mehr,so stell ich mir das vor...eine Gruppe relativ um den HH die sich da zusammenwürfelt.

Jaja,das Wetter....dachte ja heute bleibts wenigstens trocken,falsch gedacht.

Mh...doof


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (13. Mai 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Fahrt doch direkt von Freienseen los, am besten über die Schreinersmühle / Höresmühle hoch zum Petershainer Hof. Von dort aus seid ihr recht schnell am Flugplatz oberhalb Götzens und könnt dort mit den anderen direkt zum HH starten.
> 
> Ist ne schöne Tour, bis Petershainer Hof schöne stetige Steigung (300 auf 500m) und vom VHC ausgeschildert (als gelb-goldener Balken).
> 
> ...



Servus,

genau diese Strecke fahre ich immer. Irgendwie habe ich bisher nur nie auf die Namen der Mühlen geachtet. Schlussendlich komme ich immer an dem von Dir genannten Parkplatz raus. Der Anstieg bis dort hin ist in meinen Augen auch noch erträglich, wenn man es nicht zu intensiv angeht. 

Bei den vergangen Fahrten auf dieser Route, sind mir in letzter Zeit immer häufiger Bike entgegengekommen. Diese Strecke ist also nicht ganz unbekannt. 

Leider ist das Wetter derzeit wirklich absolut katastrophal. Hoffentlich ändert sich das bald! 

Vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag! 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (13. Mai 2009)

Ich war heute 1,5 stunden,immerhin,hatte aber auch nicht wirklich Zeit.

Jetzt tausch ich erstmal meine Federgabel,das dass blöde Foxdingen da mal draußen ist,140mm Federweg und bei minimalem Druck nur 11 nutzen,ne da fahr ich lieber meine nicht bockige Revelation.

Also wen nder Wetterbericht noch ist wie heute morgen, soltle es Sonntag sonnisch sein.
Da könnte ja was gehen?


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (13. Mai 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ha so langsam werden es mehr,so stell ich mir das vor...eine Gruppe relativ um den HH die sich da zusammenwürfelt.
> 
> Jaja,das Wetter....dachte ja heute bleibts wenigstens trocken,falsch gedacht.
> 
> Mh...doof



Hallo Alex,

genau so sehe ich das auch! Wenn nun noch das Wetter passt und wir uns endlich einmal zusammenfinden, dann haben wir geschafft! 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (13. Mai 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ich war heute 1,5 stunden,immerhin,hatte aber auch nicht wirklich Zeit.
> 
> Jetzt tausch ich erstmal meine Federgabel,das dass blöde Foxdingen da mal draußen ist,140mm Federweg und bei minimalem Druck nur 11 nutzen,ne da fahr ich lieber meine nicht bockige Revelation.
> 
> ...




Servus Ales,

eigentlich wollte ich heute auch eine Runde drehen. Hat aber zeitlich leider nicht hingehauen. Morgen soll das Wetter ja wieder sehr schlecht sein. Ständig Regen! 

Bin einmal gespannt, wann es wieder besser wird. Hoffentlich am Samstag oder Sonntag. Vielleicht geht dann ja etwas, wie Du bereits erwähnt hast. 

Schönen Abend noch! 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## toarty (13. Mai 2009)

hallöchen jungs,

also bin zwar dieses jahr noch net viele touren gefahren, aber wäre am samstag, sonntag mit von der partie. würde wahrscheinlich mit alex zusammen anreisen.
muss doch mal hinhauen jetz endlich mit ner gemeinsamen tour.

grüsse jens


----------



## Vogelsberger (13. Mai 2009)

Nur wenn du zur Strafe der Abstinenz mit dem Downhiller kommst


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jens,

am Sonntag soll das Wetter wahrscheinlich erträglich sein. Hoffentlich! 

Macht doch einmal einen Spruch. Was stellt Ihr Euch vor? Je nach Streckenlänge und Tempo würde ich noch einen Kumpel mitbringen. Wir würden dann mit dem Auto kommen, da er konditionell noch auf aufsteigenden Ast ist.

Was schlagt Ihr also vor? 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (14. Mai 2009)

Also sicher ist zumindest currywurst oder sowas und Hefe Weizen....

Ich überlege als wie ich die Trailrunde unterbringe,sehr abfahrtslastig.vom HH bis Schotten Stausee sind aber nur 38-45km, Verlängerung machbar wenn man vom Schotten Stausee Richtung  Herchenhainer Höhe über selbige zum HH kurbelt,durchfahren von Ilbeshausen-Hochwaldhausen ginge auch zur weiteren Verlängerung.

Wenns morgen ströhmt und schifft kann ich mal alle 3 Routen,bzw die beiden neuen "zusammenklicken" und sehen was der Routenplaner an Länge auswirft.

Jens und ich würden dann zwar 2mal den HH hochkurbeln,aber dafür gibts dann auch zweimal Traillastige Abfahrt.



Gruß
Alex


----------



## toarty (14. Mai 2009)

hey leute,

ich muss mich für sonntag leider schon wieder abmelden, weil wir ne biketour mit arbeit machen. hatt ich ganz vergessen. das geht schon um 10 uhr los...
aber für samstag wär ich noch frei. es sieht zwar heut noch so aus, als ob es regnen würde, aber das sollt es heut ja auch. 

und ausserdem--- SCHEISS AUF REGEN !!! es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, nur unpassende kleidung.

in diesem sinne...


----------



## Vogelsberger (14. Mai 2009)

Geströhmt hats nicht,war aber heute mal unwillens,mache nachher mal 2 Touren fertig.

@Marco
wie ist nun mit deinem Bekannten? Ja/nein,wenn ja,was traut der sich streckenmäßig bei der Distanz zu? Wobei ich ja sage,mit Pause geht alles und Tankstellen werden schon genug unterwegs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (15. Mai 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Geströhmt hats nicht,war aber heute mal unwillens,mache nachher mal 2 Touren fertig.
> 
> @Marco
> wie ist nun mit deinem Bekannten? Ja/nein,wenn ja,was traut der sich streckenmäßig bei der Distanz zu? Wobei ich ja sage,mit Pause geht alles und Tankstellen werden schon genug unterwegs sein.



Servus Alex,

morgen kann ich Dir genaueres sagen. Wir wollen morgen Vormittag eine kleine Runde drehen und dann werde ich mich mit ihm absprechen. Wir heftig ist den die Trail-Abfahrt? Er hat erst mit dem Biken begonnen und ist im fahrtechnischen Bereich noch etwas unsicher. 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. Mai 2009)

Mh,falls du ihn kennst ist der eine Tail der Trail an der Taufsteinhütte bis fast Michelbach, der andere Teil ist etwas versteckt vom Sportplatz Michelbach fast bis Stausee.

Ersteres,Wurzeln,geschlängelt mit etwas Steinen aus dem Boden, das andere kleiner Trampelpfad im Wald lang.

Ich sage mal,nichts mit Umsetzen,alles normal fahrbar und flowig.

Das Gefährlichste dürfte sein wenn man zu sehr auf der Bremse hängt das einen eine Wurzel oder Stein umhaut wenn man nicht ganz gerade drüber fährt.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

am Sonntag wird es bei mir leider nichts. Dafür bin ich am kommenden Wochenende (verlängertes Wochenende) sehr flexible. Wie schaut es bei Euch aus? An einem dieser Tage müsste doch etwas machbar sein, oder? 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. Mai 2009)

Mh,ich genieße berufliche Auszeit von daher, bin ich so frei wie seit rund 11-12 Jahren nimmer. 

Irgendwie wußt ich aber schon das es diesen Sonntag nücht wird.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (15. Mai 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Mh,ich genieße berufliche Auszeit von daher, bin ich so frei wie seit rund 11-12 Jahren nimmer.
> 
> Irgendwie wußt ich aber schon das es diesen Sonntag nücht wird.



Hi Alex,

mir wird es wahrscheinlich in Naher Zukunft genauso gehen. Heute bin ich noch einmal zwei Stunden mit meinem Kumpel unterwegs gewesen und wir wollen am Sonntag noch einmal eine Tour machen, da er dann in den kommenden Wochen keine Zeit hat. 
Morgen will ich mich erst einmal nach einen Auto umschauen, wo ich mindestens zwei Bike und Gepäck unterbringen kann. Wenn ich das endlich hinter mir habe, bin ich wesentlich flexibler. 

Morgen kommt hoffentlich ein Päckchen für mich an. Habe mir diese Woche ein Garmin EDGE 705 Bundle bestellt. Da bin ich echt gespannt, ob das etwas taugt! 

Welche Software benutzt Du? 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. Mai 2009)

Nen Edge,Gott bewahre,viel zu teuer,die Vistas können das gleiche,ausgenommen Puls und Trittfrequenz,kosten aber nichmal die Hälfte.

Wie bereits geschrieben Magig Maps Tourenplanner Hessen, und für den Garmin die OSM Karten die es kostenlos im netz gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (15. Mai 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Nen Edge,Gott bewahre,viel zu teuer,die Vistas können das gleiche,ausgenommen Puls und Trittfrequenz,kosten aber nichmal die Hälfte.
> 
> Wie bereits geschrieben Magig Maps Tourenplanner Hessen, und für den Garmin die OSM Karten die es kostenlos im netz gibt.



Naja, passt schon! Da ich meine Körperdaten gerne im Blick haben möchte, finde ich das Gerät ganz in Ordnung. Mit Brustgurt und Trittfrequenzmesser habe ich 324,95  bezahlt. Wenn es mir nicht gefällt, wird es eben wieder verkauft.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

wie schaut es bei Euch aus? Wird morgen kräftig gefeiert? 

Am Samstag wäre ich für eine Tour bereit. Gerne über Freienseen mit anschließendem Treffpunkt am Flugplatz und danach in Richtung HH. 

Was meint Ihr? 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (21. Mai 2009)

Morgen gehts bei gutem Wetter nach Hofheim einen 40km Trailkurs Richtung Eppstein,danach wird beim Waldgeist geschlemt und noch ein Kinopolis abstecher gemacht,gegen Abend bin ich wieder da.
Samstag...ja schaut gut aus.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (21. Mai 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Morgen gehts bei gutem Wetter nach Hofheim einen 40km Trailkurs Richtung Eppstein,danach wird beim Waldgeist geschlemt und noch ein Kinopolis abstecher gemacht,gegen Abend bin ich wieder da.
> Samstag...ja schaut gut aus.



Servus Alex,

wünsche Dir guten Appetit gehabt zu haben!  Hast Du eine mobile Gartendusche oder einen Dirtworker dabei, um Dich zu duschen? Oder schaust Du Dir gerne Filme in kompletter Bikemontur an? 

Ciao
Marco

Wie sieht es mit Euch anderen aus? Hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## ZJGuy (22. Mai 2009)

Sorry,

momentan ist bei mir am Wochenende vor 14.00 kaum was zu machen ...

Zudem will meine Tochter (16) jetzt verstärkt mit mir MTbiken, daher muss ich 2 Gänge zurückschalten - will Sie ja nicht gleich auspowern ...

Hoch auf den HH ist (noch) zu schwer für Sie. Eventl. mit dem Bus hoch und dann auf die Ulrichsteiner Runde, und von dort aus mit dem Bike zurück nach Ruppertsburg. Mal sehen ...

Btw. Ich bin letztens die Schottener MTB Runde mal zum Teil rückwärts gefahren, von Rainrod bis Betzenrod (danach vom Trail abgewichen und hoch zum Petershainer Hof).

Das Stück von der Hessol Tankstelle bis nach Betzenrod hoch ist ja richtig heftig - das gibt Wadenschmalz ....

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. Mai 2009)

@Maxx
Na zumindest andere Klamotten sollte man wohl dabei haben....

Gartendusche/Dirtworker wäre natürlich optimal 
Wobei wenn man das Volumen der Scheibenwaschanlage erweitert und das Scheibenklar temporär durch Dusch Das ersetzt,wäre auch was,dauert nur halt bissl

Da das ganze dank Knieschmerzen vom Kollegen gestern morgen kurzfristig abgesagt wurde,war ich gestern eh bedient, nen Tag vorher konnte er noch ganztägig wandern.

Hessol-Betzenrod,ist so gar nicht mein Aufstieg.
Von Schotten aus fährt man normal richtung Michelbach Feldweg und kurz vor Michelbach über die Strasse zum gegenüberliegenden Wald wo sich ein Feldweg bis zum unteren Ende Wurzeltrail Taufsteinhütte/Gackerstein zieht.
Dann brauchts aber ne Verschnaufpause an der schönen Aussicht mit Currywurst und Pommes R&W


----------



## ZJGuy (22. Mai 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Von Schotten aus fährt man normal richtung Michelbach Feldweg und kurz vor Michelbach über die Strasse zum gegenüberliegenden Wald wo sich ein Feldweg bis zum unteren Ende Wurzeltrail Taufsteinhütte/Gackerstein zieht.



Ah - OK. Du nutzt sozusagen den unteren Teil der Hainerloipe (LL), oder?


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich so fahre,was selten ist,ja,normal eher den langen hang von Zwiefalten bei Eichelsachsen bis Bilstein und dann via Waldsiedlung Breungeshain und Flugplatz hoch


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (22. Mai 2009)

Servus zusammen,

alles klar bei Euch? Wie sieht es denn nun mit morgen aus? Hat jemand Lust und Zeit? 

Gruß
Marco

@Alex

Wenn ich das gewusst hätte! Ich hatte am Donnerstag Zeit. So gesehen wäre ein Kennenlernrunde schon da möglich gewesen!


----------



## ZJGuy (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo Marco,

gerne. Aber leider werde ich erst ab ca. 14.00 Zuhause loskommen (falls überhaupt so früh), und dementsprechend auch nur eine kleine Runde fahren können (Freienseen - Götzen - Schotten z.B.).

Wann wolltet Ihr dann los, schon morgens (würde ja auch Sinn machen)?

Vielleicht wäre es am Sonntag besser, da bin ich wohl solo - und könnte wieder mal die Schotten MTB1 fahren ... (Start Freienseen z.B).

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (22. Mai 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> gerne. Aber leider werde ich erst ab ca. 14.00 Zuhause loskommen (falls überhaupt so früh), und dementsprechend auch nur eine kleine Runde fahren können (Freienseen - Götzen - Schotten z.B.).
> 
> ...



Servus Uwe,

schade. Leider passt es bei mir morgen Nachmittag nicht. Auf jeden Fall werde ich mich morgen wegen Sonntag noch einmal melden. Bin gerade dabei, mir einen neuen motorisierten Untersatz zuzulegen, wo ich meine Bike reinpacken kann!  

Bis Du die MTB1 schon einmal gefahren? Von mir bis Freienseen sind es schon fast zwanzig Kilometer. 

Schönen Abend! 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre morgen auch,aber eher früh,nachdem ich den Perso auf der stadt abgeholt habe und kurz beim aldi war.
spätestens 15 Uhr muß ich wieder daheim sein,dann gehts gen Winterberg.


----------



## ZJGuy (23. Mai 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Bis Du die MTB1 schon einmal gefahren? Von mir bis Freienseen sind es schon fast zwanzig Kilometer



Hallo Marco,

ja und nein.

Mir gehts wie du - bis nach Schotten sind es ein paar Kilometer. Demenstprechend baue ich mir die Route je nach Laune (und nach Kraft) selbst zusammen. Ich kenne die Feldwege um Schotten und den Hoherodskopf zwar recht gut (seit knapp 20 Jahren auf dem Bike und mit der VHC Wanderkarte in der Hand), die grosse Tour habe ich aber noch nie richtig abgefahren. Die Strecke über Eichelsachsen habe ich mit meiner Holden auch schon gefahren (ohne PDA & Pathaway  ), aber das ist schon ein paar Jahre her.

Gesundheitsbedingt musste ich knapp 6 Jahre lang fast alle grösseren Aktivitäten zurückfahren - aber mit neuen Ersatzteilen gehts jetzt wieder richtig gut! 

Eventl. können wir ja in Freienseen starten, und dann von Götzen Richtung Ulrichsteiner Runde fahren. Liegt auf unserer Seite und wir können dann von dort wieder Richtung Heimat - oder Richtung HH starten. Je nach noch vorhandener Power ...

Allerdings soll das Wetter morgen ja wieder schlechter werden ..


----------



## ZJGuy (22. Juni 2009)

Na, der Vogelsberg und seine MTB'ler sind wohl wegen schlechtem Wetter geschlossen ... brrrr, und zudem auch zu kalt ...

Gestern habe ich mich mal wieder über Schotten und am Falltorhaus vorbei getraut. Reine Verzweiflungstat um wieder mal unterwegs zu sein (zuviel zu tun gehabt letzte Woche).

Ende vom Lied: 30 Minuten neben dem Falltorhaus unterm Baum gestanden, um wenigsten einigermassen trocken zu bleiben.

Aber ab sofort soll es ja wohl wieder wärmer werden. Wird auch Zeit ... !

btw die Ulrichsteiner Runde habe ich letztens mal in meine Halbtagestour eingebunden. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dwgdwdfosybfsagv

Easy going, kann man prima mit einem Trip auf den HH verbinden. Wobei es immer schwerer wird oben am Kiosk (HH) seine Currywurst mit Pommes zu bekommen. Zuviele Touris ...


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. Juni 2009)

Das lag bei mir am Klären der Gabelfrage und momentan laufender Jobsuche nach Inanspruchnahme eines schönen Abfindungspaketes der Ex Firma.

Gabelthema ist mit heutigem Kauf erstmal erledischt und das Jobthema für die Woche auch, nächste Bewerbungsession erst wieder Sonntag.

Und ja ab Morgen oder Mittwoch solls bombastisch werden und da muß ich auch mal wieder auf die Büchse und kneulen.

@Maxx/Marco gibts bei dir was Neues oder als noch alter Status, vermute zwar das sich was geändert hat,aber vermuten kann man viel?


----------



## ZJGuy (26. Juni 2009)

was ein Dre#@%&& - Wetter.

Und ich wollte heute noch mal mit dem Bike raus.

Na, hoffentlich wird Samstag und Sonntag besser ...


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. Juni 2009)

Also richtung Wetterau ist trocken,rumpelt "nur" etwas.

Schütts da oben?

Morgne kann ich nicht, evtl sonntag vorausgesetzt es regnet samstag wirklich das ich die Sachen für Sonntag morgen am Samstag erledigt bekomme.


----------



## ZJGuy (26. Juni 2009)

Bei uns hats vorhin gegossen wie aus Kübeln.

Es bestand auch eine Unwetterwarnung für den LK Giessen und Vogelsberg. Zieht wohl jetzt Richtung Wetterau.

Hoffentlich ist's morgen nachmittag bzw Sonntag besser.

btw wir haben heute mittag noch 2 Wiesen gemäht (Heu). Super timing ....


----------



## ZJGuy (6. Juli 2009)

War jemand hier am WE oben auf dem HH?

Ich war gestern oben, über Rainrod den Vogelsberger Höhensteig hoch. Habe mich gewundert was dort oben für ein Riesen Betrieb ist. Und siehe da, Deutsche Meisterschaften im MTB (Jugend / Junioren).

Aber der Betrieb am Kiosk hielt sich in Grenzen, und so viele Menschen waren jetzt auch nicht da. Die meisten bei Start und Ziel und bei der ehemaligen Sprungschanze.

Die Waldwege waren aber alle frei, keine Einschränkungen. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch mal den VHC Wanderweg Richtung Lauterbach ausprobiert (blaues Plus Zeichen), von der Niddaquelle bis rüber nach Eichelhain / Eichenrod.

Siehe http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lzigwwbjotjntkou

Der erste Teil (ab Niddaquelle) ist ein richtiger Pfad, für MTB's wie geschaffen. Steine, kleine Holztritte und vieeeele Wurzeln, über die man drüber muss.

Hat richtig Spass gemacht. Und, wie siehst bei Euch aus? Auch wieder mal bei den Mädels oben Currywurst und Pommes ausprobiert?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (6. Juli 2009)

Servus, ich war vorgestern oben...

allerdings war meine Tour sehr verkorkst, eigentlich wollte ich auf den HH, an den Kiosk und von da die Ulrichsteiner Panoramarunde abfahren.

Da ich aber mit 2 Straßenüberquerungen an Spitzkehren bei dem Wetter und dem Motorradfahreraufkommen etwas auf Kriegsfuß bin, bin ich am Bilstein vorbei, dann bei Breungeshain nach Rebgeshain und wollte dann Richtung Ulrichstein.
Fehler war aber, bis dahin war ich zu lange unterwegs und meine Flasche leer,der Riegel gemampft, das Frühstück auch zu lang her....da ging dann alles nur noch sehr zäh.
Irgendwie zwischendrinn bin ich dann aus der Ecke dieser Freizeitanlage an der Bundesstrasse zwischen Götzen und Kreuzung HH/Ulrichstein/Lauterbach richtung HH hoch, blaue Kreuze habe ich da auch gesen.

Aber ich war dann erstmal froh am HH zu sein und die Rast habe ich mir dann doch geschenkt schließlich gehts dann für mich,bis auf 25 Meter, nur noch 9km durchgängig Bergab oder eben,wo es egal ist wie es dem Körper geht.

Das Fazit waren dann 43km und 1400hm, Kohlenhydrate wurden dann abends beim Feuerwehrjubiläum nachgefüllt 

Aber bei den Rennen auf dem HH ist nie wirklich viel Zuschauerpublikum,Fahrer allerdings viele, die Strecke geht meist bei den DM`s nur oben im Wald am Vulkaninfozentrum los und bissl Richtung Taufstein ich glaube das sind keine 100km runden...eher was um die 10.

Was mich immer ärgert ist die wirklich schlechte Publikation der Radsportevents, die Flyer habe ich bisher nur beim örtlichen Radladen gesehen,nicht im Umfeld,eine Plakatwand in Schotten selbst und Bekanntgabe auf der TGV Seite, das wars. Da gehen mir als Schottener die Events meist durch die Lappen und ich merke es erst wenn ich oben bin das mal wieder was ist.
Da haben sie schon den Vulkan Express vom Nidda Bahnhof wo jeder easy mit dem Rad auf den HH kommen könnte aber am Routennetz wird nicht gefeilt, am HH gibt es kaum brauchbare Abstellmöglichkeiten für Bikes und die meisten Kneipen im Umfeld haben mit Glück mal einen Kiosk Radständer für 2-4 Räder.
Und das Thema Downhillstrecke und Liftumbau hängt nun auch seit etwas über einem Jahr weil die Umweltaktivisten erst prüfen lassen müssen ob man irgendein seltenes Rasenkraut gefahrlos umsiedeln kann.
Ich sage mal...wenn die alle mal an einem Strang ziehen würden könnte man da richtig Geld verdienen, wollen sie aber nicht so wirklich, was mittlerweile noch auf den Wanderwegen los ist,egal ob Wanderer oder MTBèr ist einfach nur wenig bis nichts.

Ist eigentlich nur traurig.


----------



## ZJGuy (6. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, du aus Wingershausen hast schon einmal ein paar Meter zum HH gespart (in Gegensatz zu anderen ...). Würde mir auch gefallen, aber der Schottener Wald Richtung Hungen ist auch recht gross und schön - mein Lieblingsrevier.

Ja, ich war auch ganz verblüfft über diese Event. Da hätte man bestimmt mehr daraus machen können, denn wie gesagt - am Kiosk war recht wenig los. Vielleicht lassen die ja die Strecke(nbeschilderung) auch für andere nutzbar - da könnte man doch direkt mal ausprobieren, was so ein deutscher Meister so abspulen muss 

Appropo Trinkflasche - mit nur einer Flasche wäre ich verloren. Daher lege ich immer Wert auf einen 2ten Flaschenhalter, denn das Genuckel aus dem Trinkrucksack mag ich nicht so.

Tip: Lass dir doch deine Flasche am Kiosk von den Damen mit Leitungswasser auffüllen. Das machen die drei gerne, und natürlich auch kostenlos. Alternativ fülle ich hin und wieder an der Niddaquelle (nicht direkt, vorher an dem Born) auf. Schönes kaltes Vogelsberger Wasser ...

Aber du als "Schettener" kennst ja bestimmt die meisten Brunnen dort oben auswendig ...


----------



## Vogelsberger (6. Juli 2009)

Welchen Kiosk meinst du den?
Ich halte nur am unteren "Schöne aussicht" und da gibts doch nur die "Doro"

Meinst du den Kiosk/ausgabe an der Klause?


Ich bin nur zugewandert,also alles kenne ich auch noch nicht, kann auch sein das ich wieder abwandere oder das Haus hier nur noch als Wochenendsitz nutze, je nachdem wie es sich demnächst ergibt, momentan ist erstmal Siesta angesagt.


----------



## ZJGuy (6. Juli 2009)

Genau den unteren Kiosk (an der Skipiste nach Breungeshain) meine ich.

Der ist (zumindest am WE) immer mit drei Damen besetzt. Mit Namen bin ich nicht so gut, aber Doro und Katja haut hin. Die dritte Dame weiss ich nicht ...

Aber zugezogen ist doch auch gut - ich bin hier aufgewachsen ( ... hier bin ich Zuhaus ... .

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen das sich das mit deiner Job Situation bessert - aber auch bei den guten Firmen mit recht viel Kohle muss man aufpassen. Die stossen nämlich auch von heute auf Morgen 500 Leute ab (im Sinne der Shareholder ....  ), bei uns im Frühjahr so passiert. Amis halt ...


----------



## Vogelsberger (6. Juli 2009)

Och keine Sorge, nach 10 Jahren als Brennholz bei einem Dax Konzern weiß ich schon wie es bei den "Großen" rundgeht.
500...Peanuts, bei meinem Ex sind es jährlich um die 4000 gewesen.
Manchmal hat man nur neidisch auf irgendwelche externen Projektleiter geschielt die 1200 am Tag eingestrichen haben und nach 24 Monaten wieder weg aber saniert waren...erstrecht wenn der nächste "Wer?Die!?" Tarifvertrag kam der mal wieder alles verschlechterte.

Ich suche mir eher was wo ich noch eine 2 Jährige Abendfortbildung bei der IHK in FB mit reinpflanzen kann, die ich selbst bezahle, machts zwar nicht einfach aber mal sehen.

Jetzt zählt weniger Geld als Spass und kein Brennholzstatus, Abfindungs und Zinsniveau sei dank sinken meine laufenden Kosten drastisch.
Tendiere mit jedem Gesprächstermin nach und nach immer mehr zur Selbstständigkeit, was man teilweise sieht und hört verdirbt einem etwas die Lust irgendwo fest zu sein.
Wenns auch mit etwas Arbeit verbunden ist immer anschliessende Projektverträge zu haben.Wobei manchmal braucht man das ja nicht wenn man richtig wirtschaftet.

So ich werde mich nun mal um meine Elixir kümmern die seit neuestem das ABS Syndrom hat...a bissl Bremsen reinigen und mal Beläge drehen in der Hoffung es hilft, wenns auch nur geringe Chancen dafür gibt.

Da ich heute Pausentag hatte wird erst morgen wieder gefahren.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (12. Juli 2009)

Servus Jungs,

ich werde morgen um ca. 10:45 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am HH sein. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt auch mit. Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust auf eine Tour.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZJGuy (12. Juli 2009)

Morgen ist heute, Sonntag, oder?

Sorry, bin leider schon verabredet ... Da habt ihr Euch ja ein schönes Wetter ausgesucht ... 

Aber keine Bange, ich bin auch draussen. Habe für einen Festumzug meine Teilnahme zugesagt, und bei dem Wetter macht das wohl auch richtig Spass ...


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. Juli 2009)

Das war jetzt zu kurzfristig...


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (12. Juli 2009)

Servus Alex,

es war auch wirklich kurzfristig geplant. 

Ab jetzt kann ich es mir aber sehr gut einrichten, da ich ein Fahrzeug habe, wo ich mein Bike ruck zuck eingepackt habe und am HH bin. Eine viertel Stunden Autofahrt von mir aus, brauche ich ungefähr. 

Wir sind heute auch nur eine kleine Runde gefahren. Die Route 5. Zwar haben wir uns kurz auf dem Vulkanradweg verfahren und sind dadurch etwas nass geworden, aber ansonsten ging es. 

Der Trail in Grebenhain  auf der Rückseite der Klinik hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Leider nur zu kurz. 

Kennst Du noch andere Trail? Vielleicht kannst Du mir ja ein paar Deiner GPS-Aufzeichnungen geben. 

Egal wie! In den kommenden Wochen muss ich Höhenmeter machen, denn ich will im August und September zwei Marathons mitfahren. 

Wie sieht es denn diese Woche bei Euch aus? Zu der einen oder anderen Feierabendrunde wäre ich auf bereit. 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. Juli 2009)

Hi Marco, so da warst in Ilbeshausen bei der Klinik neberm Bachlauf runter,fein.

Hast jetzt einen Garmin? Wenn du GPX Files brauchst,mußt mir mal deine Mailaddi per PN zukommen lassen.
Bei mir gibts GPS track mit bis zu 1500hm...aber das geht nur wenn man unterhalb Schottens startet und sich nicht auf dem Plateau rumtreibt.

Bin die Woche bis auf Donnerstag Vormittag noch ganz frei, außerdem die letzten 7 Tage gar nicht gefahren,daher und wegen Einfahrerei der neuen Stahlfeder in der Pike diese Woche äußerst Tourengewillt.
Zumal das Wetter die Woche ja erstklassig werden soll.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (13. Juli 2009)

ja, das Stück ist wirklich schön, doch leider nur zu kurz. Kennst Du noch mehr solcher Trails? 
Der an der Taufsteinhütte herunter ist wirklich genial. Wie weit geht der denn? Ich kenne Ihn nur durch die Tour 2.

Auf dem kann man die Bremse wirklich offen lassen, sofern es nicht so nass ist. 

Für diese Woche bin ich auf jeden Fall für eine Tour bereit. Mein Kumpel fährt bestimmt auch mit, da er sich zeitlich bestimmt auch einrichten kann. Da ich in mein Auto locker unsere beiden Bikes reinbekomme, könnten wir auch ab Schotten starten.


----------



## mschinke (21. Juli 2009)

Hi zusammen,

wohne neu in Stockhausen, hat jemand ein paar Tipps für Touren von dort und eventuell kennt auch jemand coole Trails...
Was auch net schlecht wäre habt ihr hier in der nähe viel eine DH Piste oder Freeride was angelegt wo man nach Feierabend ein bissel rocken kann ???

Grüsse MArcel


----------



## Vogelsberger (21. Juli 2009)

Sei gegrüßt Neu-Grünberger 

Für DH/FR mußt mal im Forum nach Dünsberg suchen, da treffen sich die DH`ler, der VB taugt mehr für Touren/Trails ohne Roadgaps,etc.

Für nahe Touren kann evtl ZJGuy oder Maxx helfen, da die näher bei dir wohnen.

Für allgemeine MTB Touren um den VB was ausgeschilderte Routen angeht,die überwiegend auf Forstbahnen verlaufen vogelsbergarena.de checken.
Wenn man das teilweise gefahren ist, kann man mit dne Beschreibungen so sich die Trails befinden auch was anfangen oder man verabredet sich.

@Maxx
Alles fit? Sonntag gut weg gesteckt? Dein Kumpel auch,trotz der unfreiwilligen Bodenkontakte?


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (22. Juli 2009)

Servus Alex,

jab, alles fit und bestens. 

Wie schaut es bei Dir aus? Hast Du die Pommes und die Currywurst gut verdaut? 
Das war echt eine coole Tour, die wir bald wiederholen sollten. Was meinst Du? 

Mich hat der Ausritt vollkommen beflügelt und das hat zur Folge gehabt, dass ich gestern Abend gleich einen neuen Trail bei mir in der Heimat angelegt habe. Zwar ist er noch ausbaufähig, aber für den Anfang ganz okay. Muss einfach noch ein paar Mal gefahren werden.
Leider habe ich mir dabei dann meinen ersten Platten für diese Saison zugezogen. 
Dem Himmel sei Dank, dass meine Hinterreifen den sonntagigen Himbeeren stand gehalten hat! 

Bist Du am Samstag in Gießen mit am Start? 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. Juli 2009)

Moin Marco,
die Currywurst war ehrlich gesagt die eckligste die ich in meinem ganzen Leben gegessen habe, zusätzlich noch der bittere Curry Ketchup.
Ok,war auch meine erste curry&Pommes am Stausee Kiosk....und ich weiß jetzt auch wieso es mich da nie hin zieht 

Dagegen sind curry&Pommes bei der Doro am HH ein echter Leckerbissen.

Für mich war es jetzt erst der zweite Ausritt mit Klaus, der Erste mit dem Rest.
Letztes Jahr führte Klaus die Schottener an, da war Sense und ich zusätzlich noch mit Bärentatzen unterwegs.

Mir platze nur etwas der Kragen beim Thema Essen,weil ich Klaus Samstags,als es noch Sonntag 11 uhr hieß, bereits angehauen hatte,wo er den den Essenstop plane, schließlich ist um 12 eines jeden Frühstück verdaut,da war noch die Rede von Stop an einer Kneipe mit Außenplätzen und der Vorschlag kam gut an.
Muß auch dazu sagen, mein Frühstück war so gegen 10:15 und das war das Letzte was ich bis zur Currywurst gegessen hatte, da ich davon ausging das eben irgendwo eingekehrt wird,weswegen ich auch vor der Tour nichts mehr zu mir genommen hatte.

Das mit Gießen habe ich gehört, denke aber nicht, Samstag bin ich entweder auf dem seefest in Gedern oder bei der Freundin eines Freundes in Schotten auf ner Grillparty,was heißt Sonntag morgen komm ich spät aus den Federn.

Aber zum Thema beflügeln:  ich hatte am Montag morgen 1,5 kg weniger  

Grübele momentan ob ich mein Rad um 600g erleichter und mir die 2010er Revelation gönnen soll.... zusätzliche 350g Balast habe ich eben noch entdeckt die ich eigentlich nicht zwingend mit haben muß, lieber Flickzeug statt 200g Schlauch und Reifenheber,statt komplettem 160g Topeak hummer Tool. Das wäre dann fast ein kg und ein Gewicht was durchaus einsparenswürdig ist, sind ja keine 100g.

Ich will aber morgen von mir aus auf den HH und da ab die Ulrichstein Runde und wieder zurück zum HH.
Wenn du Laune hast? Ich werde am HH angekommen, aber erstmal Curry&Pommes essen,weil ich da ca. um die Mittagszeit sein dürfte.
Schaue also morgen früh nochmal hier rein.

Hast meine GPS Tracks eigentlich bekommen?
Hast nichts gesagt...

Ach hat der Klaus dir schon die Bilder geschickt?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Schön wenn euch die kleine Nidda'er Trailrunde am Sonntag gefallen hat !
Können wir gerne mal wieder (aber wenn es trocken ist) wiederholen !
Vlt. sind dann ja noch ein paar mehr Jungs hier aus dem Forum dabei !!!???

Frage: Von welchen MTB Touren schreibt ihr immer euren Beiträgen ??? z.B. MTB1 oder MTB2 ????

Grüße Klaus

@Alex : Wie geht es dir mit 1,5kg weniger ??? 
Bei der Fahrer-Gewichtsersparniss kannst du evtl. den Schlauch und den Hummer doch mit auf Tour nehmen !?
@Marco: Noch keine Uhrzeit für Samstag in Giessen/Steinbach bekannt ! Ich gebe dir aber noch Bescheid !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (22. Juli 2009)

Moin Klaus,
den Hummer braucht kein Mensch....ok,außer der Dämpfer leckt 
Und da ich sowieso Latex in den Mänteln habe, sind Platte etwas unwahrscheinlich.

Zu deiner Frage:
Die Touren von denen hier gesprochen wird sind recht individuell was so bisher kam. Es wird wohl auch viel von den Leuten um Ulrichstein herum viel im Laubacher Wald gefahren weil es sich da eher anbietet als der HH.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo Alex,

ja, danke schön! Deine Tracks habe erhalten. 

Mit der Tour heute in Richtung HH wird es bei mir nichts, da zum einen mein Hinterreifen platt ist und ich zum anderen mit meinem Umbau zu hause beschäftigt bin. Heute muss ich noch den letzten Einsatz mit dem Bohrhammer durchstehen.
Wenn es bei Dir zeitlich am Samstag nicht passt, klappt es vielleicht wieder ein anders Mal.

Melde Dich einfach, wenn Du etwas vor hast.

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (22. Juli 2009)

Hi Alex,

In einigen Beiträgen ist die Rede von MTB Nr.1 oder MTB Nr.2 !
Was bedeutet das ???
Von welchen MTB-Touren ist da die Rede ???

Grüße Klaus



Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Moin Klaus,
> Zu deiner Frage:
> Die Touren von denen hier gesprochen wird sind recht individuell was so bisher kam. Es wird wohl auch viel von den Leuten um Ulrichstein herum viel im Laubacher Wald gefahren weil es sich da eher anbietet als der HH.


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. Juli 2009)

Das sind die Routen von Vogelsbergarena.de


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (22. Juli 2009)

Ah jetzt ja eine Insel..... !

Alles klaro ! 

Danke und Grüße Klaus



Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Das sind die Routen von Vogelsbergarena.de


----------



## ZJGuy (22. Juli 2009)

Tach auch,

wobei die Touren aus der Vogelsberg Arena (MTB1, MTB2 etc) schon recht asphaltlastig sind. Um ehrlich zu sein, kannst du viele Strecken auch mit dem Trekking fahren. Soll nicht heissen das ich Schlamm & Hardcore bevorzuge - aber es gibt genug Wald- und Wiesenwege, die genauso gut zu fahren sind. Hier lohnt es sich, am GPS oder auf der Topo sich einmal ein paar Alternativen zu überlegen. Sind genug da.

Bezüglich Laubacher Wald. Ja, hier gibt es ein paar Touren rund um Laubach. Die sind aber jetzt nicht so richtig prickelnd. Besser wirds Richtung HH, z.B. der berühmte Weg zum / vom Petershainer Hof oder aber die alte Schottener Strasse von Hungen nach Schotten (Rainrod). Letzteres ist ein schöner Aufwärmer um dann sich rund um Falltorhaus, Krankenhaus oder ab Rainrod zu vergnügen.

Aber um ganz ehrlich zu sein - bis jetzt sind mir selten rund um Laubach MTB'ler begegnet, auch auf dem Weg vom Petershainer Hof oder auf der Schottener Strasse bin ich meist alleine unterwegs.

@mschinke
Ich stimme Vogelsberger zu - der HH ist kein ElDorado für DH. Ist eher ein super Gebiet für Touren, wobei du hier schon etliche Höhenmeter (je nach Strecke) ziehen kannst. Das einzige was mir spontan einfallen würde wäre die Abfahrt vom Petershainer Hof zum Oberseener Hof. Jetzt nicht gerade klassischer DH, aber wenn du die Bremse loslässt auch nicht gerade einfach. Wie halt viele Wege im Vogelsberg, grober Schotter. Und mit den falschen Reifen schon tricky (z.B. Smart Sam, für mich ein Horrorreifen auf groben Schotter / Fels).
Dementsprechend: DH - eher auf dem Dünsberg, da solltest du mal im Giessen Forum reinschauen.

@Maxxx
Und, auch für den Dünsberg angemeldet?

Gruss, Uwe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo an alle,

Danke an alle Antworten zum Thema MTB1 und MTB2 !
Jetzt blicke ich endlich durch !
=;O)
Die Touren der Vogelsbergarena sind jawohl nicht's für uns Trailfreaks !
Ich rede hier nicht von DH aber von anspruchsvollen Trails die nicht jeder (ohne ein bisschen Übung) runter kommt. 
Wer wissen will von was ich rede der fragt mal den Marco (M-a-x-x-x) oder den Alex (Vogelsberger) 
denn die waren am Sonntag bei uns und waren begeistert von meiner Nidda'er Trailrunde. 
Oder ihr kommt einfach Mittwochs um 18:00 zu unserem Biketreff in Schotten (Treffpunkt auf 
dem kleinen Parkplatz vor http://www.bb-bikes.de/?BIKETREFF in der Lohgasse 1 in Schotten, neben Fahrschule Pfeiffer) 
oder Samstags um 15:30 in Borsdorf (Treffpunkt bei http://www.fahrradservice-dietz.de/biketreff.html).

Wie ZJGuy schon gepostet hat sind diese Touren jawohl mehr für Crosser und Trekkingräder geeignet ! 
Ich habe mir diese Touren vorhin runter geladen und mal in der Top50 angeschaut ! 
Das ist ja nix wirklich prikelndes dabei ! Fast nur Forstautobahnen !

Hier gibt es einige MTB + RR Touren von mir zum downloaden : http://www.gps-tour.info/de/community/tours.klausemann.html

Also wer Bock hat schreibt mich an (wie der Marco) oder kommt zu unseren Biketreffs !
Wir sind natürlich auch Sonntags auf den heimischen Trails unterwegs und öfters auch im Taunus ! 
Siehe z.B. : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/19632

Wer noch nicht im Taunus war hat noch keine Ahnung was richtige Trails bedeuten ! Einfach Oberaffengeil da unten !
Die letzten beiden genialen Taunus-Touren gibt es auf der GPS-Seite zum Download ! (Link siehe oben)

Bei Fragen bitte Mailen oder Posten !

Grüße aus Nidda

Klaus

In meinen Fotoalben gibts noch einige andere tolle Bilder und Touren !

@ Marco : Weiter so, leg schöne Trails an dann kommen wir mal bei dir vorbei !


----------



## ZJGuy (22. Juli 2009)

Ja, schade, hatte ich mir schon ein paar mal überlegt Mittwochs bei Euch vorbei zu kommen. Aber meist klappts dienstlich nicht ...

Heute hätte ich ja Zeit - aber ich muss um 19.00 wieder Zuhause sein ...

Wie lange seit ihr so Mittwochs unterwegs?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Juli 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Ja, schade, hatte ich mir schon ein paar mal überlegt Mittwochs bei Euch vorbei zu kommen. Aber meist klappts dienstlich nicht ...
> 
> Heute hätte ich ja Zeit - aber ich muss um 19.00 wieder Zuhause sein ...
> 
> Wie lange seit ihr so Mittwochs unterwegs?



Hi xy ungelöst (richtiger Name von ZJGuy = ?)

Wir sind heute von 18:10 bis 20:45 gefahren, wobei da 35 Minuten Pause bei der Doro auf dem HH mit drin waren.
Wir machen aber nicht immer so lange Pause !
Heute ging es auf ziemlich kurzen Weg über Michelbach hoch auf den HH und (nach der DORO) neben der Sommerrodelbahn runter zum Segelflugplatz, 
hoch auf den Billstein und den schönen Trail auf der Rückseite runter nach Busenborn. Ab da hoch zum Sportplatz Michelbach und über die genialen Trails (ähnlich Vulkan-Marathon Schotten) runter zum Lehrerheim an der Gederner Straße und zurück nach Schotten.

*Kennt ihr diese meist flowigen Trails ????* *Diese Trails sind mit das beste was wir haben aber halt wie immer viel zu kurz !!!*

Also wir fahren meistens so 2-3 Stunden mit nem langsamen 13-15'er Schnitt weil Mittwochs ist ja kein Training sondern eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt !
Ausserdem trainiert man in meinem/unserem Alter nicht mehr sondern fährt einfach nur noch wie man Lust hat !
=;O)
Das Tempo wird also auf jeden Fall auf den langsamsten Mitfahrer abgestimmt ! Hier braucht also keiner Angst zu haben !
Altersspanne der Mitfahrer liegt zwischen 15 und 55 !!! 
Ist also für jede Altersstufe ein Gesprächspartner dabei wenn man voll lauter Keuchen beim Uphill noch sprechen kann ! =;O)

Am Ende laufen wir gerne beim Mariechen in der Marktschänke in Schotten zum Après ein !

Wäre doch schön wenn mal ein paar von euch mit dabei wären !

Grüße Klaus

@ Alle : Sollten einige von euch mal an einem WE Lust auf ne schöne Tour haben einfach bei mir melden und wir fahren gemeinsam !
Wie am letzten Sonntag mit dem Marco und seinem Kumpel !
Wozu legen wir denn hier und da mal den einen oder anderen Trail an ? 
Auf jeden Fall nicht damit wir sie immer nur alleine fahren !?
Sollen doch alle was davon haben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (23. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend Klaus,

jetzt machst Du mich ganz narrig mit deinen Schilderungen!  Am Samstag bin ich auf jeden Fall am Start. Wie viel Mal muss ich noch schlafen? 

Wenn Ihr nächste Woche Mittwoch wieder fahrt, bin ich auch dabei. Falls ich  jemanden aus meiner Nähe einsammeln soll, ist das kein Thema. Ein bis zwei Räder kann ich zusätzlich zu meinem mit ins Auto packen. 

Auf jeden Fall lobe ich mir Deine Einstellung und muss sagen, dass Du mir von Tag zu Tag sympathischer wirst! 

Außerdem muss mich ja einer für die beiden Marathons fit machen! 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Juli 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Guten Abend Klaus,
> 
> Wenn Ihr nächste Woche Mittwoch wieder fahrt, bin ich auch dabei.
> Falls ich  jemanden aus meiner Nähe einsammeln soll, ist das kein Thema.
> ...



Hi Marco,

Du kannst ja evtl. den ZJGuy (Name=?) von Ruppertsburg mitbringen aber das liegt nicht so ganz auf deinem Weg !
Der will doch auch schon seit längerem mal in Schotten mitfahren !

Wie ich war dir nicht gleich Sympathisch........ ?
Was habe ich falsch gemacht ???
Zu viele Kilometer in diesem Jahr ???
Zu Alt ???
Zu langsam ???
Zu bekloppt ???

hahahahahaha

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ZJGuy (23. Juli 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi xy ungelöst (richtiger Name von ZJGuy = ?)



2 posts über deiner Frage = Gruss Uwe

Zu eilig um den ganzen Thread zu lesen ? 




Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Wie ich war dir nicht gleich Sympathisch........ ?
> Was habe ich falsch gemacht ???
> Zu viele Kilometer in diesem Jahr ???
> Zu Alt ???
> ...



Wir Hessen sind doch ein misstrauisches Völkchen. Was hat dir die Oma beigebracht: Geht nicht gleich mit jedem ins Bett ähhhh auf den den Trail ... 

Nein, aber kein Thema. Wie ihr selber wisst sind momentan Schulferien - und da möchten ein paar andere Familienmitglieder mit dem Papa biken ... Hat halt Vorrang.

Vielleicht klappts ja nächsten Mittwoch. Das Wetter soll ja ab Sonntag wieder besser werden!

Wegen Sonntag. Hört sich gut an, da wird aber die Kondition meiner Tochter noch nicht mitkommen. Bisher mache ich mit ihr eher gemässigte Touren (Ruppertsburg - Rainrod - Stausee - Schotten - Götzen - Flugplatz - Petershainer Hof - Laubach - Ruppertsburg).

Halt im gemässigten Tempo und knapp 4 Stunden.

Ach ja: Nimmst du dann überhaupt ältere Biker mit, die prinzipiell nur mit Stechschutzblech (SKS) fahren?  

Nicht das das die Fashion sprengt ... 

GRUSS UWE


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. Juli 2009)

Ich spreche mal für Klaus:
Es ist jeder willkommen, ob nun Raucher oder Fahrer mit defekten Dämpfern


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Juli 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Ach ja: Nimmst du dann überhaupt ältere Biker mit, die prinzipiell nur mit Stechschutzblech (SKS) fahren?
> 
> Nicht das das die Fashion sprengt ...
> 
> GRUSS UWE



Hi Uwe,

Alex hat Recht ! Jeder ist wilkommen !

Was heist hier ältere Biker ??? Wie es gibt ältere Mountainbiker wie ich ???
Wie alt bist du ???

Also Steckschutzbleche sind schon hart an der Grenze !
Das kann man doch abnehmen das Teilchen !
Du hast du doch nicht auch dran wenn es nicht regnet oder Regen angesagt ist !?

Lötzinn äähh Blödsinn ! Jeder wie er will !
Stylepolizei gibt es bei uns nicht !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ZJGuy (24. Juli 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ich spreche mal für Klaus:
> Es ist jeder willkommen, ob nun Raucher oder Fahrer mit defekten Dämpfern



Wie? Ihr nehmt wohl auch alles mit, oder?

Wohl auch noch Biker mit 'nem Bike aus dem Baumarkt, oder? 

Aber mal im Ernst, ich nehme mir das mal vor mich Euch anzuschliessen. Auf die Dauer ist es halt öde, meistens alleine durch die Gegend zu fahren.

Das Wetter soll ja ab Sonntag wieder besser werden. Da wird aber wahrscheinlich dann der Familienrat einen gemeinsamen Ausflug beschliessen, inklusive Schönwetter- und langsam vor sich hin rollende Fahrer ...

Aber mal sehen, vielleicht ist's ja morgen schon schöner (momentan regnet's hier ... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (24. Juli 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Wie? Ihr nehmt wohl auch alles mit, oder?
> 
> Wohl auch noch Biker mit 'nem Bike aus dem Baumarkt, oder?
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst, ich nehme mir das mal vor mich Euch anzuschliessen. Auf die Dauer ist es halt öde, meistens alleine durch die Gegend zu fahren.



Hi Uwe,

Also das mit dem Schutzblech ist schon hart an der Grenze aber Baumarkt-Bike geht nun wirklich gar nicht !!!!!!

Das mit dem alleine fahren kenne ich nur zu gut !!!!  =:O(

Kommt jetzt nur ganz selten vor !!!  =:O)

Grüße Klaus

PS: Wie war das jetzt mit deinem Alter ??? Verrätst du wohl nicht gerne ??? Grüße vom fast 42 Jährigen !!!
Fährst du auch Rennrad ??? Weil durch Ruppertsburg komme ich öfters mit dem RR durch !!!


----------



## ZJGuy (24. Juli 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> Also das mit dem Schutzblech ist schon hart an der Grenze aber Baumarkt-Bike geht nun wirklich gar nicht !!!!!!
> 
> ...



Jungspund ... 

Nächstes Jahr steht bei mir eine 5 davor ...

Sorry, Rennrad steht bei mir nicht mehr auf dem Programm. Ist für mich genauso schlimm wie ein Fahrradweg direkt neben der Strasse (z.B. von Steinbach nach Giessen rein, entlang der Licher Strasse). Ich habe es lieber ruhiger ... Bin ich früher oft gefahren, aber mit dem Wechsel in 1990 zum MTB habe ich eine neue Leidenschaft gefunden  (naja, vom Skifahren mal abgesehen ...)

Ich habe zwar des öfteren meine Tochter mit dabei, aber die jungen Damen (16J) haben halt noch andere Sachen im Kopf ...


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (24. Juli 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> @Maxxx
> Und, auch für den Dünsberg angemeldet?
> 
> Gruss, Uwe



Hallo Uwe,

jab, ich werde auf jeden Fall dabei sein. Anmelden muss ich mich noch. Bin noch ein wenig am Hader, welche Strecke ich fahren werde, da ich am Vortag am vierten Lauf des Alsfelder Brauerei Cups teilnehme. Dies ist der Waschteichlauf über 15 km auf hügeligem Terrain.
Meine Tendenz geht aber zur mittleren Distanz über die 51 km. 

Nimmst Du auch daran teil? 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco

PS: Ich suche eventuell noch einen Mitfahrer für den Eppstein Bike Marathon. Der geht über sechs Runden á 15 km mit 480 Höhenmetern. Dort möchte ich gerne in der Teamwertung an den Start gehen. Dreier-Team. Hat Jemand Interesse?


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (24. Juli 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Wie ich war dir nicht gleich Sympathisch........ ?
> 
> hahahahahaha
> 
> Grüße Klaus



Servus Klaus,

keine Frage! Das bist Du auf jeden Fall gewesen. Und obwohl Du auf dem Sympathiebarometer am Ziel der Tour bereits am Ende der positiven Skala angelangt warst, hast Du mit Deinem Charme und nettem Auftreten in den geschriebenen Nachrichten und Postings den Zeiger gesprengt! 

Aber nun genug der Schmeichelei!  Weisst Du schon Genaueres wegen morgen? 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (24. Juli 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Jungspund ...
> 
> ... aber mit dem Wechsel in 1990 zum MTB habe ich eine neue Leidenschaft gefunden



Hallo Uwe,

unser Stylepolizeidirektor Klaus hat auch nichts dagegen, wenn Du zu Deinen Steckschutzblechen auch noch die schönen 90er Retroklamotten im grellen, bunten Neondesign anziehst. 

Hat auch den Vorteil, dass wir bei Kreuzen einer Treibjagd nicht von einem Jägermeister getroffen werden! 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (24. Juli 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> PS: Ich suche eventuell noch einen Mitfahrer für den Eppstein Bike Marathon. Der geht über sechs Runden á 15 km mit 480 Höhenmetern. Dort möchte ich gerne in der Teamwertung an den Start gehen. Dreier-Team. Hat Jemand Interesse?



Hi Marco,

Eppstein hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt !

Die Trails dort sind angeblich der Hammer !

Wann war das doch gleich ???

Du hast schon einen Mitfahrer ???

Mal sehen evtl. bin ich dabei wenn ich zu diesem Termin nicht gerade in Südtirol im Urlaub bin !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (24. Juli 2009)

Servus Klaus,

hier findest Du Infos zur Veranstaltung.

(edit): http://www.taunus-trails.de/

Der Carsten wollte vielleicht mitfahren. Ein Team aus drei Leuten wäre mir eigentlich am liebsten. Falls er keine Lust hat, würde ich auch im zwei Team fahren. 
Die Strecke soll echt cool sein.

Gruß
Marco

PS: Wo geht es den genau hin in Südtirol? Mein nächstes Ziel ist das Vinschgau.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (24. Juli 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Servus Klaus,
> 
> PS: Wo geht es den genau hin in Südtirol? Mein nächstes Ziel ist das Vinschgau.



Hi Marco,

Ich fahre mit meiner Frau und unserem Hund nach Östereich ins Obere Inntal kurz vor Südtirol also kurz vor dem Reschenpass/Reschensee.
Der Ort heist Ried !
In der letzten Ferienwoche fahren ich mit 4 Bike-Kollegen nach Naturns in Südtirol zum Biken (MTB und Rennrad) ! Wir nehmen beide Bikes mit !
Ich habe auf der GPS-Seite schon einige Hammertouren rausgesucht !

z.B.: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5575.html

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (24. Juli 2009)

Zu Eppstein kann ich nur sagen:
 in der Ecke war ich vor 4-5 Wochen mit einem Ex Kollegen unterwegs, Hofheim-Eppstein.

Wenn es geregnet hat, brauchts da durch den Boden länger bis es wieder Matschfrei ist als in unseren Gefilden...und das Auf und Ab ist deutlich enger aneinander gereiht als es bei uns der Fall ist.

Wer da ein Rennen fährt: Das wird hart


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo Klaus,

mal eine technische Frage an Dich erfahrenen alten Hasen. Wie Du ja weißt, ist mein Reifen platt. Welche Marke und Machart an Schlauch empfiehlst Du denn? Mit französischem Ventil (ist jetzt dran) oder Autoventil? 

Hast Du schon Infos für morgen? 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (24. Juli 2009)

Ohne Klaus zu heißen:
Wenn du Franz-Ventile hast,kommst du nicht um Franz drumrum,weil die Felgenbohrung für Av Ventile zu klein ist.
Kannst zwar aufbohren, aber das auf eigene Gefahr, Felgenhersteller geben ihre AV Ventil Felgen entweder mit Reduzierstück raus ,das geht dann von AV auf Franz umzusteigen oder raten wegen Rißgefahr vom aufbohren ab was dann die Garantie auch futsch macht.

Franz hat einen indirekten Vorteil: Die Minipumpen gibts ab 39g, bei AV ventilen gibt es keine Pumpen in der Gewichtsklasse sondern meist um 100-150g.

Schlauchtechnisch: Latex heißt alle 3-4 Tage nachpumpen, weil die Latexschläuche eine andere Dichte haben als die Bytyldingens...Latex ist dehnbarer,mindert den Rollwiderstand etwas und ist der Dehnbarkeit wegen Durchstichresistenter und genauso flickbar wie Bytyl.
Der Schlauch wiegt um 120g.
Hier sollte man die Michelin Latex Schläuche nehmen.
Da hätte ich sogar, oh Zufall, noch 2 Michelin Latex Schläuche mit Franz Ventil im Keller hängen, die ich wegen AV Felgen momentan unnütz liegen habe.

Bytyl ist mit weniger häufigem Nachpumpen verbunden aber anfälliger für Durchstiche, der Normalschlauch wiegt um 200g, die XLight Versionen von Schwalbe wie Latex um 125g und die XXLight 95g, letztere sollte man meiden, die "normalen" X-Light gehen auch. Wobei ich da auch schon 2 Durchstiche hatte und sich bei 2 Schläuchen nach einem Jahr plötzlich Löcher an den Schweißnähten gebildet haben, da kam ich nach 2 Wochen  Bikeabstinenz in den Keller und beide Räder standen mit platten hinterrad da, bei beiden die Löcher an der gleichen stelle ohne Dorn drinn.

Mal 1,5 Jahre Latex gegen 1,5 Jahre Bytyl ist das Plus bisher bei Latex.

Die Zeit um die 80/90iger nehme ich mal nicht als Maßstaab, da gabs "so fürz" nicht.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (24. Juli 2009)

Hi Marco, Alex,

Ich gebe dem Alex vollkommen recht !
Als "Junger" Material + Technik - Profi kennt er sich wie immer sehr gut aus !

Von Latex halte ich nicht so viel ! Alex hat die Gründe bereits genannt !
Ich persönlich fahre die Schwalbe (Light-Schläuche) SV14 bzw AV14 wie sie Alex 
bereits erwähnt hat mit nur 130gr Gewicht statt normalerweise 200gr !

Die sind echt OK und sparen halt schnell mal 70gr pro Rad !
Natürlich sind die viel dünner und auch etwas Durchstich anfälliger !
Aber das hält sich in Grenzen ! (Sind natürlich auch fast doppelt so teuer !)

Solange du keinen Schwalbe Rocket Ron auf der Hinterhand fahren willst !
Das geht nicht gut ! Der Mantel ist einfach zu dünn ! Habe ich ausgiebig getestet ! 
Ich stehe auf Fat Albert 2,25 (Hammergrip aber auch relativ hoher Rollwiderstand, 
der rubbelt sich auf Teer ab wie ein Radiergummi aber im Gelände unschlagbar !) 
und Nobby Nic 2,25 (immer eine gute Wahl) ! Beide evtl. als Snakeskin (Seitenwanddurchstichschutz) kaufen !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (24. Juli 2009)

@Klaus,
versuche mal Maxxis Advantage 2,25 F60 Falt (http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_fr_advantage.html) vorn und Maxxis Ardent 2,25 F60 Falt( http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_fr_ardent.html) hinten... bei nächster Gelegenheit
Du wirst merken, das rollt leichter als ein Albert und mit einem Advantage Bremsen ist nur traumhaft.
Die Preise nicht so ernst nehmen die gibts anderweitig günstiger,aber für Maxxis Schluffen ist die Händlerseite die Nr1 Infoquelle.

Da ich die 2,4er NN SS heute in die Ecke werfe und die Pike bis zum Eintreffen der neuen Revelation gegen die alte Rev ersetze,habe ich dann fast ein kg abgespeckt....am Rad...
Komme damit von den 13,6 kg also um die Gegend von 12,6 kg.


----------



## ZJGuy (24. Juli 2009)

N'Abend,

so schön heute nachmittag und nun habe ich doch keine Zeit gehabt.

Jetzt wollte ich noch mal los, aber bei den schwarzen Woken + Gewitterwarnung bleibe ich doch lieber Zuhause ...

Anyway, hoffentlich morgen.

@Marco
Dünsberg, ja, will ich auch fahren. Bin aber momentan noch am Überlegen ob 54km oder Minirunde (33km). Grund: Eventl. will meine Tochter mit, und da geht nur die Minirunde. Mädel braucht doch einen Schrauber, der ihr zu Seite steht ... 
Aber Treppchen Ambitionen habe ich sowieso nicht, dabeisein ist alles.

In Bezug auf deine technischen Fragen erlaube ich mir auch einmal, hier meinen Senf dazu zu geben.

Ventile: ich habe auf meinen 5 MTB's (2 für mich, Rest Family) beides, SV und AV.

Am Anfang waren die AV noch klasse. Ran an den Kompressor und ruckzuck aufgepumpt. Die AV Felgen waren halt vor 18 JAhren üblich, SV gabs nur ganz selten.

Mittlerweile (so seit 2000) bevorzuge ich die SV. Sehen m.E. nach schöner aus als die fetten AV. Technisch hat hier keine Version einen Vorteil, in Bezug des schnellen Aufpumpens habe ich hier Zuhause 2 Adapter von Rose (0.85), die du auf die SV aufschrauben kannst und dann mit dem Kompressor die Reifen aufpumpen kannst ( Ich wechsele gerne die Mäntel ...).

Latex habe ich noch nie ausprobiert. Die Butyl sind Standard (Schwalbe SV13), und gehen eigentlich so schnell auch nicht kaputt. Platten habe ich so ~ 2 Stück pro Jahr, und die sind auch recht schnell wieder geflickt. Entweder TipTop oder die ParkTool Flicken, mit letzeren geht's natürlich ratzfatz. Eine neuen Schlauch einzuziehen geht auch nicht viel schneller ...

btw Flickzeug habe ich immer dabei. Ohne dieses Standard Werkzeug fahre ich nicht vom Hof. Was für andere wohl eine Gewichtsersparnis ist, ist für mich Prio 1.

Mäntel: Mein Favorit für diese Jahreszeit und den Vogelsberg ist momentan der Geax Saguaro. Habe ich mir letztens bei Rose für 48 (4 Decken) geholt. Als SemiReifen hatte ich vorher den Smart Sam montiert, aber der ist auf den Schotterwegen des VB nur "lebensgefährlich". Springt wie ein Gummiball hin und her ...

Der Saguaro ist ein Schnellläufer, und hat dazu auch noch ordentlich Grip. Wenns mal richtig nass & schlammig wird, dann greife ich immer noch gern auf meine alte Kombi zurück: Vorne Panaracer Dart und hinten Smoke. Ich habe zwar noch 2 Nobbies im Keller liegen, aber mit denen werde ich nicht so richtig warm ... Wieso weiss ich auch nicht so ganz, aber vom Gefühl her hat die Panaracer Variante wesentlich mehr Grip als der NN. Sind aber allerdings auch richtige Traktorreifen (Smoke), das merkst du gewaltig am Geräusch und am Rollwiederstand. Aber einwandfrei Vogelsberg erprobt!


----------



## Vogelsberger (24. Juli 2009)

Ah noch einer der dem Marketing der Fa Schwalbe nicht erlegen ist.

Dieser Geax sieht für den CC bereich wirklich gut aus, würde ich doch glatt mal gegen einen 2,2er Nokian NBX antretten lassen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Juli 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Servus Klaus,
> 
> Weisst Du schon Genaueres wegen morgen?
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

Also wir fahren hier in Nidda gegen 15:00 weg und sind dann kurz vor 15:30 in Fernwald/Steinbach beim Hans Jürgen am Bikeladen !

Adresse siehe : http://www.radsport-jochim.de/

Also bis dann !

Grüße Klaus

@ Alle : Wer Lust hat am Samstag ab Fernwald/Steinbach eine schöne MTB-Runde über den Dünsberg zu drehen ist einfach gegen 15:30 da ! 
Adresse siehe Link !


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Klaus,

vielen Dank für die Info. Das passt prima. Ich habe die gleiche Fahrzeit. 

Bis später! 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo Marco,

Wie fandest du die Dünsberg-Tour vom Samstag (Gestern) ???

Für mich gehört diese Tour incl. der beiden Taunustouren zu den schönsten Touren in diesem Jahr !

Super Strecken bzw. Trailauswahl ! (Daten : 61km, 1000hm, 3h45min)
Teils Anspruchsvolle Trailabschnitte ! (Dünsberg ist schon Geil !)
Flowige Trails !
Super Tour-Führung !
Super Abschluß in der Open-Air-Kneipe an der Lahn in Giessen !
Super Harmonierende Gruppe !

Hoffentlich bald wieder !

Ich stelle die Tour auf der GPS-Seite ein !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (26. Juli 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> Wie fandest du die Dünsberg-Tour vom Samstag (Gestern) ???
> 
> ...



Hallo Klaus,

die Tour war der Hammer und hat so super viel Spaß gemacht, dass ich sie heute mit dem Carsten ab Gießen noch einmal gefahren bin. 

Vielen Dank, dass Ihr mich mitgenommen habt! 

Der Trail zurück nach Gießen ist genial. Heute habe ich das Stück auch komplett auf dem Bike verbracht und nicht die Erde kontaktiert! 

Wie sieht es bei Dir aus? Seit Ihr heute unterwegs gewesen? Wenn ja, wo wart Ihr? 

Schönen Abend noch! 

Sonnige Grüße
Marco

PS: Steht das mit Mittwoch noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Juli 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> die Tour war der Hammer und hat so super viel Spaß gemacht, dass ich sie heute mit dem Carsten ab Gießen noch einmal gefahren bin.
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

Heute nochmal gefahren ! Sauber ! Auch die Doppelstufen am Dünsberg ???

Was sagte der Carsten dazu ???

Nee heute musste ich pausieren und mit Frau und Hund was unternehmen !

Mittwoch steht natürlich wenn's nicht aus Eimern kübelt !

War schon ne richtig Geile Runde !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (26. Juli 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Auch die Doppelstufen am Dünsberg ???
> 
> Was sagte der Carsten dazu ???



Servus Klaus,

der Carsten hat Probleme mit seinen Bremsgriffen. Er sagt, dass er die erst  verstellen muss, da er beim Bergabfahren nicht richtig an die Bremshebel kommt. 

Daher ist er  die Straße zurück zum Parkplatz gefahren und ich habe den selben Weg gewählt, welchen wir hoch gefahren sind. Da habe ich die Bremse offen gelassen und die Anleger genutzt!  

Wir haben uns dann am Parkplatz wieder getroffen und sind den coolen Trail nach Gießen zurück gefahren.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. Juli 2009)

Hi Marco, Hi an alle,

Wetter sieht bisher sehr gut aus für Mittwoch !

@ Alle : Also Leute auf geht's am Mittwoch um 18:00 Treffpunkt in Schotten zum Biketreff vor Bernd's Bikeladen (BB-Bikes) in der Lohgasse 1 neben Fahrschule Pfeiffer !

Ich freue mich schon darauf euch ein paar schöne Wege und Trails zu zeigen !

Grüße Klaus

PS: Hier noch der Link zur Dünsbergtour vom letzten Sonntag mit ein paar Bildern : 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.40588.html


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (28. Juli 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Marco, Hi an alle,
> 
> Wetter sieht bisher sehr gut aus für Mittwoch !
> 
> ...



Servus Klaus,

vielen Dank für die bestens ausgearbeitete Toureninfos.  Die Bilder sind super geworden. Ab und an müssen wir die besten Passagen festhalten. Sonst glaubt es ja keiner (Doppelstufen )! 

Mit mir kannst Du am Mittwoch auf jeden Fall rechnen. Bin extra heute noch eine schnelle Runde gefahren, damit die Kondition verbessert wird! 

Allerdings habe ich ein kleines Problem mit meinem Dämpfer. Der springt mir aus dem vollgefederten Modus immer wieder in den Lockout-Modus rein, so dass ich nur mit 80 mm Federweg im Tractionmode fahren kann. 

Sportliche Grüße 
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. Juli 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Servus Klaus,
> 
> Allerdings habe ich ein kleines Problem mit meinem Dämpfer. Der springt mir aus dem vollgefederten Modus immer wieder in den Lockout-Modus rein, so dass ich nur mit 80 mm Federweg im Tractionmode fahren kann.
> 
> ...



Saufuß äähh Servus Marco,

Der Dämpfer wird doch über einen Zug (vom Remote-Lenkerhebel) angesteuert !
Der Dämpfer selber kann also keine Entscheidungen treffen !
Also kann es nur am Zug bzw. der Zugspannung des Remotehebels liegen !
Wie bei der Schaltung hinten und vorne !
Du musst mal schauen ob der Zug gespannt oder gelöst werden muss wenn du in den Vollgefederten Mode schaltest und dann einfach die Zugspannung erhöhen oder halt verringern !!!!!
Alles klaro ???
Wenn nicht, dann schauen wir am Mittwoch bevor wir losfahren !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (28. Juli 2009)

Morgen ihr Lutscher...

Dann mal viel Spatz am Mittwoch, ich schätze da bin ich noch beim Zahnklemper und hab den Sandstrahler im Mund 

Wenn nicht,mal schauen.


@Klaus, habe mir erlaubt den Michelbacher/Eichelsdörfer Teil der Nidda Trail mal in eine neue 43km Runde zu bauen und bin die auch vorgestern abgeflogen. Hat auch 850hm, ist aber eher was schnelles.

Ich fahr nachher auf den HH und will die Ulrichsteiner runde mit dran packen,soltle dann in 53km enden,das ein fehlen morgen nicht so dramatisch ist.
Muß aber vorab nohmal auf die Bank, du weißt ja ohne meine Currywurst mit Fritten sind solche Distanzen eifnach nur mörderisch und es wäre ja schade der Doro keinen Umsatz machen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. Juli 2009)

Hi Alex,

Schade das du nicht konntest !

Wir haben ein sehr schöne Runde über den HH gedreht und bei der DORO vorbei geschaut !

Marco und Uwe (ZJGuy) hat es glaube ich ganz gut gefallen !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (30. Juli 2009)

Hi Appelwoigulli....
ich war doch gestern schon oben, bis Ulrichstein hats mich verschlagen von Eichelsachsen aus, 53km warens zum Schluss.
Daher mein "soll" gestern erfüllt,morgen gehts wieder.....wohin weiß ich noch nicht,es sollen aber auch wieder 40-50km werden.
Evtl Eichelsachsen-Konradsdorf auf dem Kamm und die andere Seite vom Kamm (Selters,Ortenberg,Hirzenhain,Gedern-See) retour.

War heute auch erst um 20:30 daheim, von daher war meine gestrige Ankündigung also nicht verkehrt.
Die nächsten Dentist-Dates sind erst wieder im September, ergo hats jetzt wieder a bissl Freiraum.


----------



## ZJGuy (30. Juli 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Schade das du nicht konntest !
> 
> ...



Hat es, definitiv.

Somit - wenn die Zeit es zulässt, bin ich wieder mit dabei!

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. Juli 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Hat es, definitiv.
> 
> Somit - wenn die Zeit es zulässt, bin ich wieder mit dabei!
> 
> Gruss Uwe



Hi Uwe,

Na das freut mich doch zu hören das dir die Mittwochsrunde gefallen hat !!!

Zur Info: Gerald's Schulter scheint nur geprellt und nix kaputt !

Unsere kleine äähh Große Rhönrunde war der absolute Hammer aber auch sehr anstrengend !

Siehe : http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.16031.html

79km mit 1840hm müssen in der Rhön erst mal gefahren sein !
Wir waren 5h54min unterwegs was einem Schnitt von 13,3km/h entspricht !

Aber die Trails (Auf- und Abwärts) waren der absolute Hammer ! 
Vom Kreuzberg runter über die Wiesenwege mit vielen Steinen und noch einige andere HammergeileTeilchen !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTBvdlocke (31. Juli 2009)

Moin muß mich hiermal einschalten!
Eppstein Marathon bin ich letztes Jahr auch gestartet.

So schlimm ist das ganze jetzt auch nicht genaile trails bauen die Jungs da jedes Jahr ein und Marco wenn de noch einen Mitfahrer suchst melden.

Der Trick ist sich die Distanz einzuteilen und nicht vom Start aus wie die anderen Profis aufs Pedal treten.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (31. Juli 2009)

MTBvdlocke schrieb:


> Moin muß mich hiermal einschalten!
> Eppstein Marathon bin ich letztes Jahr auch gestartet.
> 
> So schlimm ist das ganze jetzt auch nicht genaile trails bauen die Jungs da jedes Jahr ein und Marco wenn de noch einen Mitfahrer suchst melden.
> ...



Servus,

wenn Du aus Ermenrod bist kennen wir uns vielleicht? 

Wie heisst denn der namentlich nicht bekannte Biker? 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTBvdlocke (31. Juli 2009)

Hi war früher hier angemeldet als sickmaster.

Aber leider habe sich die  Zugangsdaten mit meinem Rechner aufgelöst.
Und daher war ich hier schon lange nicht mehr. 
Da ich meißt wenig zeit habe nutze ich die am besten mit biken zur Arbeit oder rund ums Feldatal zur jeder Jahreszeit.



Name kommt Privat


----------



## erbchen (4. August 2009)

Hi,

hat jemand Lust Mittwoch (morgen), Do oder Freitag tagsüber mit mir ne Tour zufahren? 
Ich wohne nicht weit von Lauterbach entfernt und suche Leute mit denen ich mein Hobby teilen kann.

Wenn ihr ein paar Fragen habt beantworte ich sie gerne per PM

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. August 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand Lust Mittwoch (morgen), Do oder Freitag tagsüber mit mir ne Tour zufahren?
> Ich wohne nicht weit von Lauterbach entfernt und suche Leute mit denen ich mein Hobby teilen kann.
> ...



Hi Daniel,

Da ich Moment im Urlaub bin kann ich gerade nicht mit dir Biken !
Aber demnächst können wir gerne zusammen auf Tour gehen !
Vlt. fährt ja noch der ein oder andere mit uns ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (5. August 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand Lust Mittwoch (morgen), Do oder Freitag tagsüber mit mir ne Tour zufahren?
> Ich wohne nicht weit von Lauterbach entfernt und suche Leute mit denen ich mein Hobby teilen kann.
> ...



Servus Daniel,

schick mir einfach ein Nachricht oder poste einen Beitrag wann und wo Du Dir was vorstellst. Da ich zurzeit sehr flexibel bin, kann ich mir bestimmt etwas einrichten. 

Wir haben heute bei einer gemeinsamen Tour geniale Trailstücke in der Heimtat entdeckt und gefahren.

Also! Ich warte auf eine Rückmeldung von Dir!



Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (5. August 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Da ich Moment im Urlaub bin...
> 
> Grüße Klaus



Servus Klaus,

wie ist der Urlaub? Bestimmt hast Du die angrenzenden Trails unsicher gemacht. Hoffentlich bringst Du ein paar nette Fotos mit!

Wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß! 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. August 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Servus Klaus,
> 
> wie ist der Urlaub? Bestimmt hast Du die angrenzenden Trails unsicher gemacht. Hoffentlich bringst Du ein paar nette Fotos mit!
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

Sitze gerade auf der Terasse und surfe ein bisschen im Internet !
Habe heute das erste mal mit dem Bike die Gegend unsicher gemacht !
Habe nach 10 Minuten schon einige Wanderer verägert weil ich auf den Geilen aber verbotenen Wanderwegtrails rumgesurft bin !
Die Steigungen hier sind der Hammer !
Von 0 auf 100 in 5 sec. !!!!!!
Ehrlich !
Bin bei der kleinen Runde heute ging es einen geilen (aber auch ziemlich langen) Trail mit ca. 20% Steigung über ca. 2km hoch mit 400hm !!!
Hammer !!!
Aber die Trails abwärts waren dafür der Oberknaller !!!!

Grüße und bis demnächst

Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (6. August 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Sitze gerade auf der Terasse und surfe ein bisschen im Internet !
> Habe heute das erste mal mit dem Bike die Gegend unsicher gemacht !
> ...




Hallo Klaus,

na das ist doch schön zu Hören, dass es dort toll ist. Wir haben bei uns um die Ecke auch ein super geiles Trailstück mit Holzbrücken und Naturtreppenabfahrten ausfindig gemacht. Also wird es nicht mehr lange dauern und wir können Euch zu einem ersten Besuch in unserer Revier einladen. 

Die Strecke, insbesondere der oben genannte Abschnitt wird Dir bestimmt sehr gut gefallen! 

Wünsche Dir weiterhin noch viel Spaß im Nachbarland! 

Sportliche und sonnige Grüße aus der Heimat
Marco


----------



## ZJGuy (6. August 2009)

... wobei die sonnigen Grüsse wohl absolut ernsthaft gemeint sind, da es am Wochenende in Österreich / Südtirol wieder regnen soll. Und bei uns soll es schön bleiben - hoffen wir mal ...

Eigentlich wollten wir nächste Woche auch noch mal für 1 Woche nach Südtirol starten. Aber bei der Wettervorhersage bleiben wir leiber Zuhause ...

Interessanterweise gibt es in Nauders / Reschen / Latsch noch etliche Friendomizile zu mieten. Scheint dieses Jahr nicht so ausgebucht zu sein.

Nichts desto trotz hoffe ich Ihr habt noch lange schönes Wetter !!!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. August 2009)

Hi an alle Freunde der gröberen Profile und natürlich auch alle Rennrodler,

Nächste Woche Donnerstag (13.08) gibt es in unserer Stammkneipe (Bernd's Bierstube) 
in Nidda wieder die berühmten Knobihähnchen (auch ohne Knobi) !!!!

Wer Bock und Hunger hat meldet sich bei mir damit ich für euch vorbestellen kann !

Ich bin auf jeden Fall ab 18:30 da !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (8. August 2009)

Knobihähndel....noch nie gekostet nur gehört das die so  sind.

Eigentlich müßte man das ja...mit ner Tour....dann ists doppelt sinnig...mal so in den Raum gestellt, ich kenne wenigstens 3 Leute die Ferien oder dergleichen haben...und bis Januar fast Ende Januar meine letzte freie Woche.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (9. August 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Knobihähndel....noch nie gekostet nur gehört das die so  sind.
> 
> Eigentlich müßte man das ja...mit ner Tour....dann ists doppelt sinnig...mal so in den Raum gestellt, ich kenne wenigstens 3 Leute die Ferien oder dergleichen haben...und bis Januar fast Ende Januar meine letzte freie Woche.



Hi Alex,

Ja, die Knobihähndel sind wirklich sehr gut !

Also auf geht's und ran an die Hühner !

Wir kommen an diesem Donnerstag erst aus dem Urlaub zurück !
Eine Biketour ist also nicht möglich !
Aber demnächst wieder gerne !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (9. August 2009)

Hallo Klaus,

vielen Dank für die Info. Ich bin natürlich dabei! 



Gruß
Marco

@ Alex: Wir können vorher gerne ein Tour fahren. Der Carsten ist bestimmt mit am Start. Melde Dich einfach bei mir. Ciao Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (9. August 2009)

Hi Marco, ich bin, außer morgen, die Woche noch ganz offen für alles.

Auch mal eine Tour bei dir in der Ecke,ab übernächster Woche bin ich vorerst nur noch Wochenends für größeres zu haben.

Für den Donnerstag könnte es sich anbieten sich in Nidda am kostenlosen Parkplatz vom Bürgerhaus zu treffen (fast da wo bei der Nidda tour der Kreisel mit anschliesender Brücke ziemlich am anfang&ende war) und von da was zu starten, Klaus seine Tour richtung Ronneburg fällt mir da spontan ein,70km,lang Anspruch,keine Ahnung,weiß Klaus, bin das noch nicht gefahren, aber der Platz im Magen für Knobihändel wäre dann geschaffen,bin ich sicher.
Falls bedarf für mehr als einen Riegel ist,wäre in Büdingen an der route in der Altstadt ein ganz brauchbarer Döner Verscherbler und angeblich hats auf der Ronneburg auch bissl was.
Bis Donnerstag habe ich einen vernünftigen Trinkrucksack das ich nicht mehr leer laufe wie mit der bisherigen 750ml Pulle.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.12273.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (9. August 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Hi Marco, ich bin, außer morgen, die Woche noch ganz offen für alles.
> 
> Auch mal eine Tour bei dir in der Ecke,ab übernächster Woche bin ich vorerst nur noch Wochenends für größeres zu haben.
> 
> ...




Servus Alex,

das ist doch bestens! Der Carsten kommt bestimmt auch mit. Sag mir einfach bescheid, wann und wo es losgehen soll.

Wir haben neuerdings einen Biketreff bei uns. Dieser Startet Dienstags um 18.30 Uhr in Schellnhausen, direkt an der B49. Allerdings ist er derzeit noch nicht sehr traillastig, da wir erst am Bauen sind. 
Die wenigen Stücke sind dafür der Hammer. Mit lenkerbreiten Holzbrücken und Natursteintreppen. 

Wie sieht es aus? Bist Du dabei? 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (10. August 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Hi Marco, ich bin, außer morgen, die Woche noch ganz offen für alles.
> 
> Auch mal eine Tour bei dir in der Ecke,ab übernächster Woche bin ich vorerst nur noch Wochenends für größeres zu haben.
> 
> ...



Hallo Leute,

Ja fahrt mal schön meine Ronneburg-Runde !
Die ist wirklich sehr schön !
Kann ich euch nur empfehlen !
Viel Spaß dabei !

Denkt daran mir (sicher + fest !) Bescheid zu geben wer von euch mit zur Händ'l-Vernichtung will !
Ich müsste auch wissen ob ihr euren Gockel mit oder ohne Knobi wollt !!!!

Grüße aus dem Oberinntal kurz vor dem Reschensee

Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (10. August 2009)

Hi Marco, bin gerade erst wieder daheim eingekehrt, werde,besser muß morgen vormittag schon zu einer Tour starten, nachdem ich noch etwas Büroarbeit erledigt habe.
Da das meine letzte freie Woche ist,sind die Woche noch 200km zu reißen, da wirds mir morgen mit 18:30 etwas eng wenns gegen 21 uhr düster wird.

Also "setzen Fokus auf Donenrstag"

@Klaus, bis wann brauchst Input?
Mittwoch abend langt oder besser moregen,Dienstag?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (10. August 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Hi Marco, bin gerade erst wieder daheim eingekehrt, werde,besser muß morgen vormittag schon zu einer Tour starten, nachdem ich noch etwas Büroarbeit erledigt habe.
> Da das meine letzte freie Woche ist,sind die Woche noch 200km zu reißen, da wirds mir morgen mit 18:30 etwas eng wenns gegen 21 uhr düster wird.
> 
> Also "setzen Fokus auf Donenrstag"
> ...



Hi Leute,

Am besten bis Dienstag Bescheid geben !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Topliner (12. August 2009)

Tach zusammen!

Ich möchte euch mal nach einer Tour fragen.
Am Freitag ist mein Urlaub zu Ende und will aber bis dahin noch mit dem Bike auf dem Hoherodskopf bzw. Taufstein gewesen sein ohne das Bike mit dem Auto hochzufahren.

Ich komme aus Bad Nauheim und habe vor ein paar Tagen eine Tour bis zum Schottener Stausee und zurück gefahren.

Jetzt habe ich Blut geleckt und will mal ganz hoch. Mein Trainingsstand ist noch nicht sooo gut um den kürzesten Weg aufzusteigen. Der Ist bestimmt auch der steilste!?

Deswegen meine Frage nach einer Fahrbaren Tour ab Schotten mit wenig technischem Anspruch.

Freue mich auf eure Vorschläge und Danke im voraus!

Maddin


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. August 2009)

Topliner schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Ich möchte euch mal nach einer Tour fragen.
> Am Freitag ist mein Urlaub zu Ende und will aber bis dahin noch mit dem Bike auf dem Hoherodskopf bzw. Taufstein gewesen sein ohne das Bike mit dem Auto hochzufahren.
> ...



Hi Maddin,

HIer eine meiner Touren auf den Hoherodskopf !

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.40348.html

Diese Tour ist mit die leichteste die man auf den Hoherodskopf (nach oben) fahren kann,
 aber Sie führt trotzdem über die genialsten Trails (Sommerrodelbahn, Billstein, Lehrerheim) 
vom Hoherodskopf wieder runter die wir haben !

Ich hoffe du hast ein GPS !?
Wann willst du fahren ????
Bin noch im Urlaub fahre aber am Donnerstag (Morgen) nach Hause und könnte dich entweder 
am Freitag oder Samstag begleiten !
Sonntag fahre ich noch mal für eine Bikewoche in den Vinschgau !
Melde dich einfach bei mir !

Unter meinem Account findest noch viele andere GPS-Touren !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Topliner (12. August 2009)

Hi Klaus,

GPS...äähem. Bin biketechnisch ein Handwerker. Will heißen das ich gelegentlich anhalte und in die Karte schaue. 
Was bei meinem Trainingsstand eine prima Ausrede für eine Pause ist.
Deshalb suche ich eine Tour die ihr mir mit bekannten Orten oder per Beschilderung beschreiben könnt. 
Auf ein gemeinsames biken komme ich noch gerne darauf zurück. Will aber erst mal alleine ein paar konditionell schmerzliche erfahrungen sammeln. ))

Wenn du im Vinschgau fährst bist du doch bestimmt schon ziemlich gut dabei...?

Gruß,Maddin


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. August 2009)

Hallo Maddin,
wann willst du den fahren?

Willst du wieder von Bad Nauheim bis Schotten per Rad,habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Ich muß Klaus widersprechen, der leichteste Aufstieg ist nicht der direkt von Schotten über Michelbach, in dem Teilstück Michelbach-Taufsteinhütte müßtest du etwas über Wurzeln bergauf und da du bis dahin schon 40-45km hinter dir hast,wenn das auch eher als Flachland gelten kann, wird das dort mit den kurzen Steigungen etwas hart.

Es gibt am unteren Ende vom Stausee zu Rainrod hin einen Feldweg hoch in den Wald auf den Kamm Rainrod/Eichelsachsen, dazu schau mal bei http://vogelsberg-arena.de/ links im Menü die MTB Route Nr 4 an.
Du fährst dann richtung Hof Zwiefalten,kansnt auch den in Route Nr4 beschriebenen und ausgeschilderten Weg über die Ziegelhütte nehmen und hinter dem Hof Zwiefalten gibt es eine Gabelung die links und rechts abgeht,rechts gehts Richtung Streithain Glashütten und links geht es fast gerade,lang aber mit wenig Steigung bis zum Bilstein (dafür ab Weidmühle weiter geradeaus hoch und nicht rechts abbiegen) und von da zur Waldsiedlung Breungeshain (kurz vor der Waldsiedlung siehst du links von dir Lahmas auf der Weide und mit Glück sogar ein Camel in der Mitte),am Segelflugplatz vorbei auf den Hoherodskopf.

Die Strecke ist zwar bissl länger,aber flacher und besteht aus Forstautobahn,weniger Anspruch geht nicht.


----------



## Topliner (12. August 2009)

Liest sich prima.
Wieviel km wären das ca. ab dem Stausee?

Hast du gut geschätzt. Sind rund 45km Flachland.
Aaaber in der Wetterau hat man immer fiesen Gegenwind.
Manchmal glaube ich es ist egal in welche Richtung man fährt!


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. August 2009)

Also von mir, bin nahe Zwiefalten behaust, auf den HH ist diese Strecke so 16km lang bis Top of hoherodskopf wie gesagt, mit dem Schwenkvon Rainrod dürften nochmal 4-6km dazu kommen.

Bergab die Route die Klaus vorgeschlagen hat.
Falls der Magen knurrt, den Kiosk am Stausee meiden,lieber auf dem HH "zur schönen Aussicht",entgegen Stausee Kiosk sind da die Fritten und Currywurst deutlich besser genießbar und die Nußecken, wenn verfügbar, auch nicht zu verachten.
Bei der Distanz könnte mehr als nur ein Riegel durchaus Sinn machen.

Übrigens kannst du ja auch den Bahn-Shuttle von Friedberg nach Nidda-Häuserhof nutzen,spart bissl Kraft und vor allem Zeit wenn man sich mal verfranzt,ohne GPS nicht unbedingt unkritisch.
Bin froh die 150 euro für meinen Etrex angelegt zu haben,die Deutschlandkarte fürs Navi gibts ja ksotenlos im Netz,das man die Garmin Software für 200 euro nicht dazu kaufen muß.


----------



## ZJGuy (12. August 2009)

Einfach dem Vogelsberger Spatz folgen ...

Der Vogelsberger Hoherodskopf Steig ist ziemlich gut ausgeschildert, geht von Schottener Staussee nach Michelbach, Breungeshain & HH.

Kennzeichen: Ein (behelmter) Spatz auf dem Fahrrad.

Technisch absolut einfach, meist geteerte Feldwege, ansonsten leichter Schotter. Anspruch: Tourenräder mit bergtauglicher Schaltung.

Ist bis Breungeshain wenig anstrengend, danach gehst aber einmal knapp 3KM recht gut hoch. Dieses letzte Stück ist aber der Ansporn für eine Einkehr bei der Doro, unserem Stammkiosk am HH.

Der Vorteil des HH Steig ist im Gegensatz zu den anderen genannten Wegen (t'schuldigung Jungs) die fast durchgehend grandiose Aussicht Richtung Wetterau (falls das Wetter mitspielt). Allerdings bedeutet grandiose Aussicht auch ständiges Fahren in der Sonne.

Von daher würde ich bei deinen konditionellen Ansprüchen diesen Weg bevorzugen.

Wegverlauf siehe http://212.66.132.196/cgi-bin/rph.c...3503069,5598163,3520824,5589951,,Hoherodskopf

Ansonsten hätte ich noch einen Google Earth oder gpx Track, aber da du eher der Kartenleser bist ...


----------



## Topliner (12. August 2009)

Wäre schon vernünftiger mit dem Vulkanexpress oder Bike auf's Dach vom Auto und dann Richtg. Nidda zu fahren.

Bei der letzten Tour bis zum Stausee und zurück kamen rund 90km zusammen. Für mich als Luftpumpe war das schon enorm!

Danke für den Wege- und Gastrotipp!

Ich mach mich mal los etwas locker radeln...scheint trocken zu bleiben.

Tschüß bis dann, Maddin


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (12. August 2009)

Servus Uwe,

alles fit bei Dir? Was macht der kleine Kratzer von gestern?  Wenigstens weiß Deine Frau dadurch, dass Du wirklich beim Biken gewesen bist! 

Die Tour war super! Hat mich gefreut, dass Du es zeitliche geschafft hast. Hoffentlich passt es nächste Woche Dienstag wieder.

Heute werde ich gemeinsam mit dem Carsten den Streckenteil an der alten Bahnlinie weiter erkunden. Wenn wir dort noch ein paar Mal entlangfahren, wird das ein wirklich schöner Trail.

Wie sind Eindrücke von dem Gebiet, in dem wir gestern unterwegs waren? 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## ZJGuy (12. August 2009)

Hallo Marco,

klar, einmal Dusche und alles war wieder im Reinem ... 

Zumindest habe ich durch die Lieferung von Bike - Discount heute morgen die 2 technischen (Quatsch, Dummheits-) Fehler von gestern eliminieren können:

a.) Brille mit klaren Gläsern
b.) Licht am Fahrrad ...

Wurde in den letzten 5 Minuten, die Tobi und ich noch bis zum Parkplatz brauchten, heftig dunkel ...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Topliner (12. August 2009)

@ Uwe und Vogelsberger

Euer Stammkiosk habe ich vorhin mal ausprobiert. Curry mit Pommes und ein blaues Erdinger. Schmeckt schon gut. Hat nur ganz schön geblasen da oben und wenn man schön naßgeschwitzt ist. uiuiui...

Bin mal auf gut Glück ab Stausee gefahren um zu testen wie platt mich das macht.
Eurer beschreibung nach habe wahrscheinlich beide Vorschläge etwas kombiniert.
Aber nach Breungesheim richt. Sichenhausen und dann Links hoch mußte ich wirklich schieben. Gebe ich ehrlich zu!

Mein Ziel:
Mit euch mal zusammen fahren! Ich übe mal fleißig

Grüße Maddin

Hin und zurück bekam ich 36,5 km zusammen. Macht schon wirklich Laune.
Wenn ich nur schon mehr Dampf in den Beinen hätte....


----------



## Topliner (12. August 2009)

Ach nochwas!

Nach dem tollen positiven Erlebnis vom kam ich zurück auf den Stauseeparkplatz und mußte Feststellen das mein Auto beschädigt wurde.
Natürlich mit Fahrerflucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. August 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Hallo Maddin,
> wann willst du den fahren?
> 
> Ich muß Klaus widersprechen, der leichteste Aufstieg ist nicht der direkt von Schotten über Michelbach, in dem Teilstück Michelbach-Taufsteinhütte müßtest du etwas über Wurzeln bergauf und da du bis dahin schon 40-45km hinter dir hast,wenn das auch eher als Flachland gelten kann, wird das dort mit den kurzen Steigungen etwas hart.



Hallo Maddin,

Hätte der Herr "Vogelsberger" sich mal den Link zu meinem GPS-Track angeschaut dann hätte er evtl. gemerkt das es sich bei einem Track nicht um die "Harte" Variante (Vulkan-Marathon-Aufstieg zur Taufsteinhütte) handelt sondern um den vom Uwe sehr richtig als einfach beschriebenen Weg über den Hoherodskopfsteig in Richtung Breungeshain.
In Schotten am Sportplatz auf dem Bockzahl vorbei, dann links hoch zum Müllplatz in Richtung Michelbach ! In Michelbach die Rodelbahn hoch, ein kurzes Stück Landstraße und dann links rein auf geteertem Weg Richtung Kuppe vor Breungeshain (Wasserbehälter).
Kurz vor Breungeshain (Wasserbehälter=Kreuzbäumche) verlässt man dann den Steig ziemlich gleich nach der Strassenüberquerung nach links (der 2. Weg links = Teer) und fährt mit leichter Steigung Richtung Jugendherberge !
Es gibt wirklich keinen leichteren und trotzdem schönen Weg auf den HH !
Tut mir leid Alex !

=;O)

Alles klaro !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ZJGuy (12. August 2009)

Topliner schrieb:


> Ach nochwas!
> 
> Nach dem tollen positiven Erlebnis vom kam ich zurück auf den Stauseeparkplatz und mußte Feststellen das mein Auto beschädigt wurde.
> Natürlich mit Fahrerflucht



Autsch!

Wo hattest du dann geparkt? Neben der Liegewiese, die in der Nähe der Staumauer ist oder im Wald auf dem Parkplatz?

Ich mag diese Parkplätze genauso wenig. Eng, und jede Menge Auswärtige .. 

Das nächste Mal würde ich einfach im Neubaugebiet von Rainrod parken - ist einfacher und wahrscheinlich sicherer.

Ich hoffe du bist gut versichert, denn so einen Unfallflüchtigen zu erwischen ist wohl heut zutage Glückssache ...

@Klaus, wie war das Wetter in Nauders oder Umgebung?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. August 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Autsch!
> 
> Wo hattest du dann geparkt? Neben der Liegewiese, die in der Nähe der Staumauer ist oder im Wald auf dem Parkplatz?
> 
> @Klaus, wie war das Wetter in Nauders oder Umgebung?



Hallo Jungs,

Blöde Sache mit dem beschädigten Auto !!!
Ich würde am Stausee auf dem riesigen und kostenlosen Teerparkplatz auf der linken Seite von der Einfahrt zum Stausee parken !!!!
Da steht man sogut wie alleine und kann sich einen der bestimmt 100 Parkplätze auch noch aussuchen ! Wenn man sich da etwas weiter oben hinstellt kann man sicher gehen das sich niemand neben einen stellt weil die faulen Wanderer parken immer ganz unten an der Parkplatzausfahrt gegenüber von dem Griechischen Restaurant !
Kennt ihr den Parkplatz ???

@Uwe: Das Wetter hier in Ried am Inn war bis auf 2 Tage Regen sehr schön und überwiegend Sonnig ! 
Bilder der Hammertrails folgen bald auf meiner Seite im Fotoalbum !
Hoffentlich wird es nächste Woche im Vinschgau auch so gut !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. August 2009)

Hi Marco, es regnet, morgen was ins Auge fassen oder in weiser Voraussicht morgen früh mal kurzschließen in Abhängigkeit der Situation der Obrigkeit ?


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (12. August 2009)

Hallo Alex,

am besten wir telefonieren morgen einmal kurz, denn ich habe heute Abend erst den Hintern gewaschen bekommen.
Außerdem bin ich seit letzte Woche Donnerstag jeden Tag gefahren und nun merke ich meine Beine schon ein wenig. 

Morgen früh nach dem Frühstück werde ich mich einmal bei Dir melden. Vielleicht weiß ich bis dahin auch genaueres von Carsten, ob er nun arbeiten muss oder nicht.

Sportlichen Gruß
Marco


----------



## Topliner (13. August 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> Wenn man sich da etwas weiter oben hinstellt kann man sicher gehen das sich niemand neben einen stellt weil die faulen Wanderer parken immer ganz unten an der Parkplatzausfahrt gegenüber von dem Griechischen Restaurant !
> Kennt ihr den Parkplatz ???
> ...




Jou, habe nur etwas weiter oberhalb des Griechen geparkt. Wo der Parkplatz mit einer Hecke vom Gehweg abgetrennt ist.
Als ich zum Auto kam war ein Teil der Hecke weggebrochen (die Äste lagen neben meinem Kotflügel) und auf der Haube zog sich bis über den Kotflügel ein ca. 30cm langer Kratzer mit Einschlagdelle und bis auf's Blech ist der Lack weg.
Entweder hat da einer einen Kinderwagen drauffallen lassen oder....doch nicht etwa ein biker??



Dann bedanke ich mich mich hiermit nochmal für die netten und Ausführlichen Wegetipps. Wenn ich konditionell besser drauf bin (soll noch im Herbst sein) dann schließe ich mich euch zum biken an. 
Dann geb' ich am Kiosk 'ne Runde "Erdinger Bleu" zum Einstand!

Grüße,Maddin


----------



## ZJGuy (13. August 2009)

Klar kenne ich den Parkplatz, ist doch ein Stück der alten Hauptstrasse.

Liegt schön abgelegen neben der Haupteinfahrt. Und genau deswegen mag ich den nicht - ist so schön abgelegen und wenig befahren, das da irgendwelche Täter in aller Ruhe dein Auto knacken oder zerkratzen können.

Deswegen lieber Neubaugebiet in Rainrod - da wirst du sogar schon von hinter den Gardinen getrackt, wenn du nur mit dem Fahrrad vorbeifährst ... 

@Topliner
Wahrscheinlich werde ich mit meiner Tochter in den nächsten Tagen von Zuhause auf den HH fahren. Ist Ihre erste Tour von Zuhause auf den HH, daher für Sie bestimmt anstrengend. Somit werde ich wohl auch 2 -3 Gänge zurückschalten. Was ich aber gerne mache, da ich froh bin das da noch ein Familienmitglied gerne MTB fährt. Und Sie ist wahrscheinlich konditionell noch schlechter drauf als du. Eventuell kannst du dich ja hier schon anschliessen? Aber vielleicht machts in der MTB Gruppe mehr Spass als die Familientour mit Vater & Tochter, die sich dann auf dem HH mit dem Rest der Family treffen ...

Das WE soll ja wettermässig schön werden. Allerdings ist WE, schönes Wetter und HH eine schlechte Kombi. Ist dann alles voll mit Auto - Touris, die den HH, die Wege und das Kiosk gut belagern... Fahrradklingel ist hier Pflicht!


----------



## Topliner (13. August 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> @Topliner
> Wahrscheinlich werde ich mit meiner Tochter in den nächsten Tagen von Zuhause auf den HH fahren. Ist Ihre erste Tour von Zuhause auf den HH, daher für Sie bestimmt anstrengend. Somit werde ich wohl auch 2 -3 Gänge zurückschalten. Was ich aber gerne mache, da ich froh bin das da noch ein Familienmitglied gerne MTB fährt. Und Sie ist wahrscheinlich konditionell noch schlechter drauf als du. Eventuell kannst du dich ja hier schon anschliessen? Aber vielleicht machts in der MTB Gruppe mehr Spass als die Familientour mit Vater & Tochter, die sich dann auf dem HH mit dem Rest der Family treffen ...
> 
> Das WE soll ja wettermässig schön werden. Allerdings ist WE, schönes Wetter und HH eine schlechte Kombi. Ist dann alles voll mit Auto - Touris, die den HH, die Wege und das Kiosk gut belagern... Fahrradklingel ist hier Pflicht!





Sehr nettes Angebot!
Aber am Samstag muß ich den Grillmeister machen. Hat sich Besuch angemeldet!
Wenn's nicht zu hart wird würde ich mich dann am Sonntag zu Extrem-Touri-Slalom anschließen.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (13. August 2009)

Hallo Alex,

bei mir wird es heute leide nichts mit dem Biken. Müssen wir auf ein anderes Mal verschieben.

Ciao
Marco

@ Alle

Wer ist denn heute Abend in Nidda noch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (14. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wer von euch hat am Sonntag Zeit für ne Tour?

Ich müsste gegen halb 5 abends wieder zuhause sein.
Vorher hätte ich den ganzen Tag Zeit. Ich steh auch gerne schon um 9 auf.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust auf ne Runde am Hoherodskopf und einer kennt ne 50 oder 60km Tour. 

Gruß

Daniel

PS: Lass mich zu fast allem überreden in sofern ich dabei meinen Hintern auf dem Sattel lassen darf.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. August 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wer von euch hat am Sonntag Zeit für ne Tour?
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel,

Leider bin ich ab Sonntag bis Sonntag schon wieder mit dem Bike im Urlaub (Südtirol) !

Kann also leider nicht mit dir fahren !

Sorry !

Aber demnächst auf jeden Fall !

Mir fehlen immer noch 3500km damit ich dieses Jahr endlich die 10000km schaffe !

Der letzte Satz ist genauso angeberisch gemeint wie er bestimmt auch rüberkommt !

=;O)

Grüße Klaus

------------------------------------
Normal sind die anderen !


----------



## tranceleutnant (14. August 2009)

hi, habe mal in alsfeld gewohnt. wohne jetzt in mr. wollt ihr nett mal mit mir fahren...achja hatte mal ne flamme aus elpenrod

gruss martin


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (14. August 2009)

tranceleutnant schrieb:


> hi, habe mal in alsfeld gewohnt. wohne jetzt in mr. wollt ihr nett mal mit mir fahren...achja hatte mal ne flamme aus elpenrod
> 
> gruss martin



Servus Martin,

das mit der Flamme aus Elpenrod interessiert mich aber!  Wer war das denn? 

Wir können gerne einmal ein Runde zusammen drehen! Was schwebt Dir denn vor? 

Gruß
Marco

@Daniel

Der Klaus hat mir einige schönen Stellen gezeigt. Allerdings geht es da auch das eine oder andere Mal aus dem Sattel. Was schwebt Dir denn genau vor?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. August 2009)

tranceleutnant schrieb:


> hi, habe mal in alsfeld gewohnt. wohne jetzt in mr. wollt ihr nett mal mit mir fahren...achja hatte mal ne flamme aus elpenrod
> 
> gruss martin



Hi Martin,

Wo willst du denn fahren ???

Hast du ein paar schöne Trails anzubieten oder willst du mal zu uns runter kommen ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## tranceleutnant (14. August 2009)

Ich würde sehr gerne mal  it euch fahren, wenn ihr einen fitten 39 jährigen Angsthasen mitnimmt. Ich fahre immer hier von Wetter über den Wollenberg zum Rimberturm bei Caldern, da gibt es paar Trails...ist sehr steil und mit Wurzeln durchsetzt...

Die Dame hieß mit Vornamen Julia.... D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. August 2009)

tranceleutnant schrieb:


> Ich würde sehr gerne mal  it euch fahren, wenn ihr einen fitten 39 jährigen Angsthasen mitnimmt. Ich fahre immer hier von Wetter über den Wollenberg zum Rimberturm bei Caldern, da gibt es paar Trails...ist sehr steil und mit Wurzeln durchsetzt...
> 
> Die Dame hieß mit Vornamen Julia.... D.



Hi nochmal,

Sehr steil mit Wurzeln durchsetzt das hört sich richtig gut an !
Am besten du kommst erst mal zu uns und wir zeigen dir mal die wenigen Trails die wir hier so haben !?

Kannst du Mittwoch's um 18:00 zu unserem Biketreff nach Schotten oder Samstags um 15:00 zu unserem Biketreff nach Nidda-Borsdorf kommen ???
Geht aber auch Sonntags da wir da auch meistens ein paar Stunden unterwegs sind ! 
Oder an allen anderen Tagen der Woche !
.....oder......

Grüße vom fast 42-jährigen Klaus

Was heist du willst den Hintern auf dem Sattel lassen ????
Meinst du das mit dem Angshasen ernst ???
Das haben schon ganz andere gesagt und heute fahren die alle wie die Sau alles was unter die Stollen kommt !


----------



## tranceleutnant (14. August 2009)

ja das hört sich ja gut an...fahre ein giant xcx.....xram 7.0 kann ich da überhaupt mitfahren


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. August 2009)

tranceleutnant schrieb:


> ja das hört sich ja gut an...fahre ein giant xcx.....xram 7.0 kann ich da überhaupt mitfahren



Ei LOGO !

=:O)

Grüße Klaus


----------



## tranceleutnant (14. August 2009)

ok...das bike isg schon älter, kenns du es??? bin halt noch etwas vorsichtig...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. August 2009)

tranceleutnant schrieb:


> ok...das bike isg schon älter, kenns du es??? bin halt noch etwas vorsichtig...



Ist schon OK !

Besser vorsichtig als nachsichtig oder kurzsichtig !!!!

Einfach melden, vorbei kommen und mit uns fahren !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## tranceleutnant (14. August 2009)

ok....melde mich....wie kann ich euch erreichen


----------



## erbchen (15. August 2009)

so, nochmal zu sonntag...wer ist motiviert uns hat auch noch ne gute strecke??


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. August 2009)

tranceleutnant schrieb:


> ok....melde mich....wie kann ich euch erreichen



Hi nochmal,

Entweder hier im Forum eintragen wann du Lust und Zeit hast oder halt per PN dann teile ich dir meine Emailadresse mit !

Das Forum hätte den Vorteil das auch die anderen mitbekommen das wir Biken wollen und sich evtl. auch einklinken !?

OK ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ZJGuy (15. August 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> so, nochmal zu sonntag...wer ist motiviert uns hat auch noch ne gute strecke??



Eventuell ... kann ich dir aber erst heute abend sagen, da ich jetzt bald mit meiner Tochter zu einem Trip auf den HH starte.

Falls ich da seitens Familie morgen nicht gebucht bin, gerne. Von wo aus willst du dann los? Ich komme aus dem Westen, und bike meist über Rainrod (Staussee) Richtung HH.


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. August 2009)

Moin ihr Leute, Sonntag wäre ich auch noch frei.

Gestern war ich auf der Herchenhainer Höhe/Grebenhain unterwegs, ab 17 Uhr wurds ganzschön kühl da oben für Kurzbekleidung, aber hoffe das ist heute und morgen anders,soll ja bissl wärmer sein.
Aber schön wars trotzdem.

Heute nach Mittag könnte noch was gehen, aber erstmal brauchen Rasen und Hecke einen neuen Schnitt.

@Klaus
Die Vermutung mit den gewohnten Strecken war richtig, seit ich versuche mehr als die üblichen täglichen 20km Hausrunden abzuspulen und dafür lieber jeden zweiten-dritten Tag was um die 40-55km fahre wird das merklich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZJGuy (15. August 2009)

tranceleutnant schrieb:


> Ich würde sehr gerne mal  it euch fahren, wenn ihr einen fitten 39 jährigen Angsthasen mitnimmt. Ich fahre immer hier von Wetter über den Wollenberg zum Rimberturm bei Caldern, da gibt es paar Trails...ist sehr steil und mit Wurzeln durchsetzt...



Wenn die Jungs schon einen fast 50 jährigen Knacker wie mich mitnehmen, dann sollte das mit einem fitten 39 jährigen schon lange klappen. Nur Mut, Schlusslicht bist du bestimmt nicht, ich fahre da sowieso immer hinterher ...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. August 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Wenn die Jungs schon einen fast 50 jährigen Knacker wie mich mitnehmen, dann sollte das mit einem fitten 39 jährigen schon lange klappen. Nur Mut, Schlusslicht bist du bestimmt nicht, ich fahre da sowieso immer hinterher ...



Hey Uwe,

Jetzt mach dich mal nicht Älter und langsamer als du bist !

Du fährst jawohl wie ein maximal fast 40'er !!!

Und hinterher bist du kein bisschen gefahren oder wer war das immer bei mir vorne in der ersten Reihe !????

=:O)

Grüße Klaus


----------



## erbchen (15. August 2009)

Moin,

dass mit dem Sattel hatte ich ganz anders gemeint wie ihr es verstanden habt... . Machnchmal bin ich allerdings schon ein Angsthase.

Ich hab bei http://www.gps-tour.info nach Touren gesucht und habe den Klaus dort gefunden. Ich würde eine seiner Touren fahren.

Wir könnten uns in Schotten oder Nidda treffen je nachdem welche Tour wir fahren.

Ich mache mal 2 Vorschläge aus Klaus Streckensammlung:

Ronneburg (Ihr hattet glaube ich schonmal darüber geschrieben)
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.12273.html

Klaus Trailrunde XL 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.39823.html



Gruß Daniel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. August 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich hab bei http://www.gps-tour.info nach Touren gesucht und habe den Klaus dort gefunden. Ich würde eine seiner Touren fahren.
> 
> Wir könnten uns in Schotten oder Nidda treffen je nachdem welche Tour wir fahren.
> ...



Hi Daniel,

Endlich mal jemand der meine Tourensammlung zu schätzen weiss !!!

=;O)

Die Trailrunde XL ist schon sehr anspruchsvoll an die Kondition wie auch (Abschnittsweise) an die Fahrtechnik !

Wenn du das alles fährst bist du wirklich kein Angsthase !

Die Runde fahren wir am besten mal zusammen !!!!

Die Ronneburgrunde ist ziemlich locker aber sehr schön !

Ich bin dann erst mal weg zum Biken und heute Nacht geht's ab nach Südtirol schon wieder zum Biken !

Tschööö mit öööööööööö !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## erbchen (15. August 2009)

So, wie schauts denn morgen? Wenn jemand Lust hat sollten wir langsam konkret werden. Mir ist fast egal wo und was wir fahren.

Also meldet euch mal flott.

@Marco: Wie siehts bei dir aus?

Gruß D


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. August 2009)

Flott,flott...woher kommst du ?


----------



## erbchen (15. August 2009)

Angersbach bei Lauterbach


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. August 2009)

Ups,ist ja für dich ein ganz schönes Stück bis Nidda...gehts dir nur um ca. 60km?
Weil dann kann man sich auch auf dem HH treffen und von da aus los fahren, spart dir einige km Anfahrt.


----------



## erbchen (15. August 2009)

ja das wäre super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (15. August 2009)

Ok gib mir mal 20 Minuten, ich habe da eine Idee...das gibt dann zwar Höhenmeter um 1200,bei irgendwas um 60-70km beinhaltet aber abwärts einige Trails, aufwärts wirds dann etwas langweilig per Forstbahn überwiegend im Wald.

Sind für dich 20-30 Minuten Rast zum Essen fassen drinn oder bist du eher der Müsli Riegel kurzstopper? Ich bin eher ersteres,plane meine Runden meist so das man irgendwo auf Halbzeit zumindest irgendwas einwerfen kann.


----------



## erbchen (15. August 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Sind für dich 20-30 Minuten Rast zum Essen fassen drinn oder bist du eher der Müsli Riegel kurzstopper? Ich bin eher ersteres,plane meine Runden meist so das man irgendwo auf Halbzeit zumindest irgendwas einwerfen kann.



Ich habs gerne gemütlich in der Pause.

1200 hm sollte ich wegstecken auch wenn ich die letzten 10 km schlecht gelaunt sein werde


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. August 2009)

Hat bissl länger gedauert.

Schau dir das mal an obs gefällt, vom HH ab gehts teilweise Trailwärts bergab auf die Bärensteine zu, ab dort kommt der lange Anstieg zum HH,bei ca. 50% der Abfahrt wirds etwas bergig über die Kämme rüber zum Bilstein wo dann fast ein Sturzflug gen Bärensteine kommt,entweder auf dem Weg runter würde sich per Schwenk nach Steinberg oder Gederner See ein Essenstop machen lassen alternativ auf dem Aufsteig an der Ziegelhütte, ich hoffe die hat morgen auf, das kann ich aber morgen nochmal fix rausbekommen

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.42578.html

Würde 9 Uhr passen? Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hoherodskopf...der bei der Holzhütte,sprich das Vulkanmuseam oder wie auch immer man es nennen will.


----------



## ZJGuy (15. August 2009)

Prima,

macht ihr zwei mal.

Ich muss morgen früh noch auf einen anderen Termin, und kann erst ab 13.00.

Viel Spass!


----------



## MTBvdlocke (15. August 2009)

Hi Männers ich werde morgen auch keine zeit haben.

Werd Morgen früh zur gewohnten Zeit 6:00 mich auf machen aber statts die Trainingsrunde mit Marco mal auf Begutachtungstour gehen. Damit sich das flowiger fährt wie letzten Dienstag.

Wünsch euch noch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## erbchen (15. August 2009)

können wir 10 Uhr machen?

hinterlasse mir deine HandyNr. doch bitte per pm für alle fälle.

bevor ich ins bett gehe schau ich nochmal im forum vorbei.

dann hoffe ich mal 10Uhr ist ok und freu mich auf morgen!

Gruß Daniel

PS schaue mal nach deinen persönlichen nachrichten hatte dir meine Handynr schon gesendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (15. August 2009)

Hast ne SMS...aber dann machen wir 10 Uhr...dachte nur an dein "Muß halb fünf zuhause sein" und ich unterstelle mal einen 13km/h schnitt, sprich 4-5 Stunden wirds schon brauchen.

Fahr wenns geht über Grebenhain hoch bzw Ilbeshausen.
Schotten sollte man des Classic Motorrad Rennens wegen dieses Wochenende per MTB meiden, daher auch die Tour außenrum, da ist zuviel Betrieb.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (15. August 2009)

MTBvdlocke schrieb:


> Hi Männers ich werde morgen auch keine zeit haben.
> 
> Werd Morgen früh zur gewohnten Zeit 6:00 mich auf machen aber statts die Trainingsrunde mit Marco mal auf Begutachtungstour gehen. Damit sich das flowiger fährt wie letzten Dienstag.
> 
> Wünsch euch noch ein schönes Wochenende.



Genau so sieht es aus! 

Bis später!

Ciao
Marco

@ Daniel und Alex

Viel Spaß bei Eurer morgigen Tour!


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (16. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hier eine Info für alle die, welche heute Abend vielleicht gerade einmal nicht mir dem Bike unterwegs sind.

--------
Sendezeit:
16:30 - 17:30 Uhr
Sendeart:
Erstaustrahlung

Das DSF berichtet heute von der VAUDE Trans Schwarzwald Tour 2009, dem spektakulärsten Mountainbike-Etappenrennen Deutschlands. Im Team- und Einzel-Modus jagen Profis und Amateure dabei in insgesamt sieben Etappen durch die einzigartige Bikeregion im Schwarzwald. Unter den rund 500 angemeldeten Fahrern finden sich auch gestandene Radprofis, wie der ehemalige Olympiasieger und mehrfache Deutsche Meister Michael Rich. Das DSF zeigt die Highlights des Etappenrennens in ausführlicher Zusammenfassung.
--------

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTBvdlocke (16. August 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier eine Info für alle die, welche heute Abend vielleicht gerade einmal nicht mir dem Bike unterwegs sind.
> 
> ...



Danke da mach ich gleich den Reciever scharf!!


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (17. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen Abend findet wieder unser neuer Biketreff in Schellnhausen statt. 

Wer Lust hat, ist einfach um 18.30 Uhr am Busparkplatz direkt an der B49 in Schellnhausen da. 

Bis dann! 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco

@ Uwe: Wie sieht es  aus bei Dir? Klappt es zeitlich wieder? Wir waren am Wochenende fleißig und haben einen neuen Trail gebaut!


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. August 2009)

Hi Marco,bei mir ist die freie Zeit bis ende Januar wegen einer Fortbildung in Eschborn erstmal rum, kann nur noch Wochenends oder mit Glück mal abends ne Hausrunde.


----------



## tranceleutnant (18. August 2009)

Ja und ich würde so gerne mal mit Euch fahren........
Gruss ...


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (18. August 2009)

Guten Abend Herr Leutnant,

dann komm doch einfach nächsten Dienstag bei uns vorbei. Wir haben eine richtig geile Runde zusammengestellt. Da ist für jeden etwas dabei!

Wir können uns zusätzlich auch gerne ein anderes Mal treffen. Zurzeit bin ich noch sehr flexibel. 

Die heutige Tour hat wieder wirklich Spaß gemacht! 



Der Tobi denkt da bestimmt genau so.

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTBvdlocke (19. August 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Guten Abend Herr Leutnant,
> 
> dann komm doch einfach nächsten Dienstag bei uns vorbei. Wir haben eine richtig geile Runde zusammengestellt. Da ist für jeden etwas dabei!
> 
> ...



Si si genau einfach Dienstags rüber kommen. 
Von Wetter ja auch keine Weltreise.

Wegen infos oder Kontakt einfach ne PM an mich oder Marco.

Dann noch schönen Tag Männers.....


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (24. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

morgen Abend treffen wir uns wieder zum Biken. Wer Lust auf die Einweihungsfahrt einer neuen Strecke hat, ist herzlichen willkommen. Wird sich lohnen! 

Wir treffen uns zu gewohnter Zeit um 18.30 Uhr in Schellnhausen/Bushaltestelle, direkt an der B49 von Gießen in Richtung Alsfeld.

Also bis dann!

Ciao
Marco

@ Leutnant

Wie sieht es aus bei Dir? Pack Dein Bike ins Auto und komm vorbei! 

@ Daniel

Schaffst Du es zeitlich oder musst Du anderen Verpflichtungen nachgehen?  Wäre toll, wenn Du vorbeikommst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tranceleutnant (24. August 2009)

@ maxxx:

Hallo danke für die Einladung zum morgigen Biken....wann wollt Ihr denn genau los??? Ich komme wenn, direkt aus Frankfurt vom arbeiten....müsste dann wohl Homberg/Ohm oder Grünberg abfahren.
Wie kann ich Dich telefonisch erreichen...schreib doch ne PM...

Gruss Martin


----------



## ZJGuy (24. August 2009)

Sorry Jungs,

diese Woche dienstlich in München unterwegs ...


----------



## erbchen (24. August 2009)

Moin,

ich hab morgen (Di) Nachtdienst... .
Wenns klappt dann nächste Woche.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (24. August 2009)

tranceleutnant schrieb:


> @ maxxx:
> 
> Hallo danke für die Einladung zum morgigen Biken....wann wollt Ihr denn genau los??? Ich komme wenn, direkt aus Frankfurt vom arbeiten....müsste dann wohl Homberg/Ohm oder Grünberg abfahren.
> Wie kann ich Dich telefonisch erreichen...schreib doch ne PM...
> ...



Hallo Martin,

wir wollen um 18.30 Uhr los, das es abends nun doch schon etwas zeitiger dunkel wird. Wann hast Du denn Feierabend? Am besten Du fährst Homberg/Ohm ab. Die Baustelle ist ja dort nun bis zur Ausfahrt weg. 
Von dort aus ist es gar nicht mehr so weit. Am besten Du fährst am Kreisel in der Ausfahrt direkt rechts in Richtung Atzenhain nach Lehnheim. Wenn Du Lehnheim durchgefahren bist, biegst Du nach Linkz ab auf die B49 in Richtung Alsfeld. Dann als gerade aus, bis Du schließlich in Schellhausen ankommst. Die Bushaltestelle ist direkt in der Dorfmitte.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (24. August 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs,
> 
> diese Woche dienstlich in München unterwegs ...



Hallo Uwe,

kein Thema. Dann sehen wir uns halt beim nächsten Mal.

Hast Du wenigstens das Bike mit, damit Du dort unten ein paar Runden drehen kannst? 

Sonnige Grüße
Marco


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (24. August 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab morgen (Di) Nachtdienst... .
> Wenns klappt dann nächste Woche.
> ...



Servus Daniel,

vielleicht klappt es ja kommende Woche! 

Falls Du am Wochenende Lust auf eine Tour hast, kannst Du Dich ja einmal melden. Schließlich muss ich für den Dünsberg Marathon noch ein paar Kilometer inkl. Höhenmetern machen! 

Der Ralf ist bestimmt auch dabei, da er nun endlich sein neues offizielles Bike hat! 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## erbchen (24. August 2009)

@Marco

warst du in Eppstein? Wie liefs?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (24. August 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> @Marco
> 
> warst du in Eppstein? Wie liefs?
> 
> Gruß Daniel



jab! Der Tobi und ich sind in einem zweier Team an der Start gegangen. Dafür, dass ich das erst Mal an einem Rennen teilgenommen habe, lief es eigentlich sehr gut. 
Wir hatten nur ein Bisschen Pech mit der Technik. Der Tobi hatte auf der zweiten Runde gleich zwei Plattfüße hintereinander und natürlich keinen Schlauch und auch keine Pumpe dabei. Das hat uns in der Gesamtwertung ein wenig Zeit gekostet, was aber nicht schlimm ist. 
Wenn ich überlege, welche Zeit er trotz der Pannen in dieser Runde noch gefahren ist, dann war das ein hervorragende Leistung! 

Die Strecke war genial. Keine Zeit zum Ausruhen. Hoch und wieder runter! Heftige Downhills mit richtig Speed und vielen tückischen Wurzeln und Steinen. 

Es hat auf jeden Fall mächtig Spaß gemacht. Nächstes Jahr sind wir auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Vielleicht mit ein paar Zuschauern aus unserer Truppe, die uns mit Ihren Anfeuerungen zu top Leistungen treiben! 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## ZJGuy (25. August 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> kein Thema. Dann sehen wir uns halt beim nächsten Mal.
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

nein, der Transport im Flieger ist immer so problematisch ... 

Viel Spass heute abend und hoffentlich gutes (trockenes) Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Wer Bock auf ein paar schöne Bilder aus meinem Bikeurlaub im Vinschgau hat der schaut mal in meinem Fotoalbum vorbei !

Siehe : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/20962

Die Eisjöcheltour auf 2950m (48km-1700hm) und die Hammergeile Val d'Uina - Schlucht (80km-1860hm-6h04) waren schon ein Erlebniss !

Grüße Klaus

@ Marco : Glückwunsch zur Rennteilnahme !


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (28. August 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> @ Marco : Glückwunsch zur Rennteilnahme !



Servus Klaus,

vielen Dank! Die Veranstaltung war echt cool, obwohl ich mich in der letzten Runde völlig verausgabt habe. 

Leider hatten wir in der zweiten Runde zwei Plattfüße, ansonsten sind wir von weiteren Defekten frei gewesen. 

Bald sind wir mit der Streckenerstellung in der Heimat so weit, dass ich Dich und die anderen Jungs einmal zum Biken einladen kann. 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco

PS: Die Bilder aus dem Urlaub sind der Hammer! Da möchte man doch glatt verreisen!


----------



## erbchen (3. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir den Northwave Celsius Schuh fÃ¼r kalte Tage gekauft.
Hab ihn 2 mal bestellt(44 und 45), da ich mir mit der GrÃ¶Ãe nicht sicher war. 44 passt mir. Sollte einer von euch an dem 45er Interesse haben gebt mir bitte schnell bescheid, da ich ihn binnen 14 Tagen zurÃ¼ck senden muss.

Der Schuh war verhÃ¤ltnissmÃ¤Ãig gÃ¼nstig. 110â¬. UVP sind glaub ich 150-160â¬. Bei ebay geht er bei 120 los.
Die die Innensohle ist 29 cm lang.

GruÃ Daniel


----------



## MTBvdlocke (4. September 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
wer von euch Lust hat?

Morgen Mittag treffen wir uns wieder zum Biken. Jeder  ist herzlichen willkommen. Wird sich lohnen! 
Und keine scheu wir beißen nicht.. und das Wetter ebenso wenig.

Wir treffen uns zu gewohnter Zeit Samstags um 15.30 Uhr in Schellnhausen/Bushaltestelle, direkt an der B49 von Gießen in Richtung Alsfeld.

Also bis dann!

Genauere Infos findet ihr hier


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (14. September 2009)

HI Leute im VB,
demnächst möchte ich eine Runde von Marburg zum Hoherodskopf drehen.
Man könnte dem Wanderweg X1(Sternweg) über Amöneburg, Homberg, Ulrichstein folgen.
Kennt den Weg jemand?
...ist das was brauchbares, ist die Markierung i.O.
oder habt ihr einen besseren Wegvorschlag?
Ein passender GPS track von nem schönen Wegelchen in diese Richtung wär natürlich obergenial 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. September 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> HI Leute im VB,
> demnächst möchte ich eine Runde von Marburg zum Hoherodskopf drehen.
> Man könnte dem Wanderweg X1(Sternweg) über Amöneburg, Homberg, Ulrichstein folgen.
> Kennt den Weg jemand?
> ...



Hi Uwe altes Haus,

Was macht die Schulter ??
Wie kommst du denn auf diese Tour ????
Hört sich sehr interessant an !
Wanderweg X1 schaue ich mir mal an bzw. ist da es ein VHC-Wanderweg 
ist mit Sicherheit perfekt ausgeschildert und nicht zu verfehlen !
Schick mir mal alles per Email was du schon an Info's gesammelt hast !
GPX-Dateien usw. !!!
Ab Ulrichstein kann ich dir einen sehr schönen Weg als GPX zusenden 
denn da sind wir öfters unterwegs !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (15. September 2009)

Tach Klaus, alter (3Km) Bikekumpan!
Das Schulterproblem is vergessen; auf den Weg bin ich aufmerksam geworden als ich mich mal aufn Lahnbergen/MR herumgetrieben hab.
Und die Gegend von Marburg bis HRK ist biketechnisch noch alles jungfräuliches Gebiet für mich
Möchte direkt von der Haustür aus starten, einen track hab ich mir schon zusammengebastelt, schick ich dir mal runter!
Wenn du den noch verfeinern könntest, wär das natürlich spitze

Viele Grüsse
Uwe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. September 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Tach Klaus, alter (3Km) Bikekumpan!
> Das Schulterproblem is vergessen; auf den Weg bin ich aufmerksam geworden als ich mich mal aufn Lahnbergen/MR herumgetrieben hab.
> Und die Gegend von Marburg bis HRK ist biketechnisch noch alles jungfräuliches Gebiet für mich
> Möchte direkt von der Haustür aus starten, einen track hab ich mir schon zusammengebastelt, schick ich dir mal runter!
> ...



Hi Uwe,

Ich schaue mir das mal wie bereits angekündigt etwas genauer an und kann dir dann auf jeden Fall für die letzten Kilos 
einen Track senden der in Ulrichstein beginnt und einige sehr schöne Stücke in der Nähe der Niddaquelle enthält !
Diese Trails wären wir ja schon mal zusammen gefahren wenn ihr Nasen mal zu uns runter gekommen wärt !

=;O)

Also her mit deinem Entwurf !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. September 2009)

Mein Gott ist das ruhig hier....alle im Urlaub?


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (19. September 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Mein Gott ist das ruhig hier....alle im Urlaub?



Servus Alex,

das liegt wohl daran, dass wir alle das wunderbare Herbstwetter ausnutzen. Wie sieht es denn bei Dir aus? Nimmt die Arbeit Dich wieder voll in Anspruch? 

Falls nicht, komme uns doch einfach einmal zum Biken besuchen. Dienstags oder Samstags sind wir immer in einer Gruppe unterwegs. Es gibt sogar Streckenabschnitte wo Sprünge möglich sind. 

Melde Dich doch einfach einmal! 

Schönen Abend noch!

Ciao
Marco


Edit: Übrigens gilt das für alle anderen auch! Wer Lust und Zeit hat, ist herzliche willkommen!


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (19. September 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Tach Klaus, alter (3Km) Bikekumpan!
> Das Schulterproblem is vergessen; auf den Weg bin ich aufmerksam geworden als ich mich mal aufn Lahnbergen/MR herumgetrieben hab.
> Und die Gegend von Marburg bis HRK ist biketechnisch noch alles jungfräuliches Gebiet für mich
> Möchte direkt von der Haustür aus starten, einen track hab ich mir schon zusammengebastelt, schick ich dir mal runter!
> ...



Hallo Uwe,

bei der Tour bin ich doch glatt dabei. Wann soll es denn losgehen? 

Wenn Du noch einen Mitfahrer suchst, freue ich mich über eine Nachricht. Schick mir doch mal den Track! 

Danke! 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (20. September 2009)

@ M-a-x-x-x
Servus Marco, kannst natürlich gern mitkommen!
Termin hab ich noch nicht; muß erst noch die Rückfahrt organisieren(sind immerhin schlappe 100km von hier, das klappt also zurück nimmer mehr).
Wird an nem Samstag stattfinden, denke ich und wenn's so weit ist werd ich es bekanntgeben. Zum track verschicken bräuchte ich deine normale e.mail-Adr. 
Viele Grüsse
Uwe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. September 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> @ M-a-x-x-x
> Servus Marco, kannst natürlich gern mitkommen!
> Termin hab ich noch nicht; muß erst noch die Rückfahrt organisieren(sind immerhin schlappe 100km von hier, das klappt also zurück nimmer mehr).
> Wird an nem Samstag stattfinden, denke ich und wenn's so weit ist werd ich es bekanntgeben. Zum Track verschicken bräuchte ich deine normale e.mail-Adr.
> ...



Hallo ihr beiden,

@ Uwe : Mailadresse vom Marco schicke ich dir zu ! (schon passiert !)
@ Beide : Wenn ihr zwei glaubt ihr könnt dir Tour ohne Michel und mich machen dann habt ihr euch aber geschnitten !!!!!
=;O)
Ich denke da bekommen wir noch ein paar Leute zusammen !

Was wir in diesem Jahr unbedingt auch wieder/noch fahren wollten (weil es im letzten Jahr so Geil war !) 
ist der Rennsteig (189km/3050hm) in 2 Etappen :

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.20583.html

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.20584.html

und/oder der Eselsweg (111km/2100hm) in 2 Etappen (geht auch in einer Etappe muss aber nicht sein !)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.294.html

Auch eine schöne Strecke die man mal an einem/zwei Tag(en) fahren könnte wäre unser schöner Vulkanring Vogelsberg (VV) 
den wir sonst immer nur zum Teil fahren !!! Gelle Marco !?

http://www.fernwege.de/d/vulkanring/index.html

Aber man könnte auch dem Uwe seine Strecke unter die Stollen nehmen dafür bräuchte man nur einen Tag es sei denn man 
übernachtet irgendwo bei uns und fährt am nächsten Tag wieder mit dem Bike zurück zum Start !?

Zeitpunkt für die 2-Tages-Touren müsste sobald wie möglich stattfinden (wegen der immer früher einsetzenden Dunkelheit) 
also am besten in den Herbstferien (12.-24.10.09) wegen dem Schullehrer Klaus oder halt Samstag/Sonntag !?

Was denkt ihr ????

Grüße aus Nidda

Klaus


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (20. September 2009)

...der Klaus will euch wohl unbedingt noch dieses Jahr kaputtfahrn!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. September 2009)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> ...der Klaus will euch wohl unbedingt noch dieses Jahr kaputtfahrn!



Ei nadürlisch !!!!

Die 10.000km sind noch nicht voll aber für dieses Jahr geplant !

=:O)

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (20. September 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ei nadürlisch !!!!
> 
> Die 10.000km sind noch nicht voll aber für dieses Jahr geplant !
> 
> ...



Servus Klaus,

also ich will dieses Jahr die 3000er Marke auch noch knacken! Bis jetzt sieht es ganz gut aus! 

Die Tour von Marburg an denn HH würde mich wieder ein weites Stück nach vorne Bringen. 

Was ich auch noch fahren möchte, ist die Marathon Strecke des Dünsberg Marathons. Dort habe ich den GPS-Track auf GPS-Toureninfo gesehen!

Schönen Abend noch!

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. September 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Was ich auch noch fahren möchte, ist die Marathon Strecke des Dünsberg Marathons. Dort habe ich den GPS-Track auf GPS-Toureninfo gesehen!



Hi Marco,

Die Dünsbergstrecke kenne ich vom Marathon 2007 (habe knapp 3h gebraucht) und fahre ich gerne mit dir !

Evtl. schliessen sich die Biedenköpfer-Biker ja auch noch an !

Wie sieht es aus Uwe ????

Termin ausmachen und los geht's !

Am besten an einem Samstag oder Sonntag Mittag gegen 14:00 starten !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (20. September 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Die Dünsbergstrecke kenne ich vom Marathon 2007 (habe knapp 3h gebraucht) und fahre ich gerne mit dir !
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei. Vielleicht kommen noch zwei Jungs von unserem Biketreff mit. Vielleicht fahre ich die Strecke einmal von Homberg aus nach Biedenkopf. Ich wohne nur 11 km von Homberg entfernt! 

Klaus vielleicht bist Du ja so nett bereites mir einmal die Track entsprechend dafür vor!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. September 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Klaus vielleicht bist Du ja so Nett und bereitest mir einmal den Track entsprechend dafür vor!



Hi Marco,

Welchen Track von wo nach wo benötigst du denn genau ???

Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (20. September 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Welchen Track von wo nach wo benötigst du denn genau ???
> 
> Klaus



Im Grunde genommen den selben Track nur von Homberg, bzw. von mir zu Hause nach Biedenkopf!


----------



## ZJGuy (21. September 2009)

"Vor Neid erblasse" das ich momentan nicht die Zeit wie Ihr zum Biken finden ...

Wie siehts mit den Biketreffs während der Woche aus (Dienstag Feldatal, Mittwoch Schotten)?

Sind die aufgrund der immer schneller eintretenden Dunkelheit noch aktuell oder habt ihr mittlerweile alles aufs Wochenende verlegt?

Wobei ein Vogelsberg - Nightride doch auch einmal ein Event wert wäre, oder?


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (21. September 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> "Vor Neid erblasse" das ich momentan nicht die Zeit wie Ihr zum Biken finden ...
> 
> Wie siehts mit den Biketreffs während der Woche aus (Dienstag Feldatal, Mittwoch Schotten)?
> 
> ...



Hallo Uwe,

also die Termine stehen noch. Mittlerweile sind wir auch lichttechnisch bestens gerüstet! So viel ich weiß, fahren die Jungs in Schotte auf jeden Fall auch noch.

Morgen Abend sind wir wieder on Tour. Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr in Schellnhausen!

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

Wie Marco bereits richtig vermutet hat fahren die Schötter-Spötter nach wie 
vor ihren Biketreff am Mittwoch etwas vorlegt um 17:30 immer noch !!!

Also wer Böcke hat ist natürlich willkommen !!!

In Borsdorf werden Samstag's gegen 14:30 auch immer noch die Stollen runter geritten !

Sonntags starten wir ja meistens auch zwischen 13:30 und 14:00 zu einer Trailigen Tour !

Ab dem Start des Winterpokals (eher schon früher) brechen wir Mittwoch's wieder ab 18:00 in Borsdorf  zum Nightride (mit Licht) auf !
Es geht dann auf festen Wegen durch die Wetterau !
Aus dem Wald halten wir uns aus Wildschonungsgründen raus !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (24. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir wollen am Sonntag die Marathon Strecke des Dünsberg Marathons fahren. Treffen werden wir uns um 11 Uhr in Biebertal.

Also, wer hat Lust mit zu fahren? 

Freue mich über Eure Rückmeldungen! 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTBvdlocke (25. September 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> "Vor Neid erblasse" das ich momentan nicht die Zeit wie Ihr zum Biken finden ...
> 
> Wie siehts mit den Biketreffs während der Woche aus (Dienstag Feldatal, Mittwoch Schotten)?
> 
> ...


Moin Uwe, mir gehts leider ähnlich wie Dir aber mindestens einmal die Woche ob Di. oder Sa. bin ich auch dabei. Betreff: Nightride bekommst Du noch ne Mail von mir!

Gruß locke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. September 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Wobei ein Vogelsberg - Nightride doch auch einmal ein Event wert wäre, oder?



Hi Uwe,

Das mit dem Nightride ist eine super Idee aber aus Gründen der Wildschonung eher schnell wieder zu vergessen !

Wir haben uns mal einen nächtlichen Vortrag von einem Jäger anhören müssen und sind seit dem geheilt !
Er hatte, wenn man darüber ein bisschen nachdenkt, natürlich recht und wir
sind ja auch in einem Alter in dem man vernünftig ist und nicht denkt LMAA was gehen mich die Tiere an !
Oder ???
Wäre trotzdem ne Coooole Sache !!!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ZJGuy (25. September 2009)

Hallo Klaus & alle die,

die an den Nightride denken ...

Klar - Wildschutz geht vor! Aber man muss ja nicht mitten durch den Wald rasen, dafür gibt es ja genügend Wege am Wald entlang.

Und ich als alter Naturwissenschaftler habe mich schon früher gern mit dem einem oder anderen Jäger unterhalten (dürfen ...), wenn ich des Abends spät von der Uni oder Arbeit kam.

a.) Ein ein- oder zweimaliges Treffen und Biken am Abend (pro Jahr) hat NULL Einfluss auf den Wildschutz, wenn es gut geplant ist.

b.) es leider immer noch ein paar Jäger gibt deren einzige Gründe ihre eigenen sind und überhaupt keine andere Meinung gelten lassen. Die interessieren mich hier nicht die Bohne, und das sage ich den Herren auch gerne

c.) man eine gut organisierte und auch vernünftige Gruppe von Fahrradfahrern nicht mit einem Haufen tollwütiger querfeldein preschender MTB'ler verwechseln sollte

d.) ich während des Winters sehr oft auch spät am Abend auf dem Fahrrad (auch im Dunkeln) unterwegs bin (wann habe ich sonst mal Zeit ...), und hier die geteerten oder ausgewiesenen Fahrwege seltens verlasse

Soll ja auch MTB'ler geben die mitten in der Nacht und durch den Wald an die Arbeit fahren müssen / dürfen ... (hallo Tobi ...)


Wie erwähnt - ist alles eine Frage der Organisation und der Teilnehmer. Mann könnte ja (zu Beipiel) auf dem Hoherodskopfsteig bleiben, ist ja ein ausgewiesener Fahrradweg (nicht nur am Tag).

Dementsprechend sehe ich das locker, und denke das man das ja noch mal genauer in eurem Stammlokal besprechen könnte - nach dem biken


----------



## ZJGuy (25. September 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir wollen am Sonntag die Marathon Strecke des Dünsberg Marathons fahren. Treffen werden wir uns um 11 Uhr in Biebertal.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marco,

zu 95% bin ich dabei!

@Tobi

Mail erhalten, geht klar. Unterhalten wir uns dann am Sonntag oder später einmal darüber.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. September 2009)

Hi Uwe,

Du hast in allen Punkten recht und so in etwa hatte ich das ja auch gemeint !

Natürlich fahren wir auch am Waldrand entlang vermeiden aber halt wann immer es geht die Durchquerung von Waldstücken !
Geht halt nicht immer !

Wann bist du wieder mal in Schotten dabei damit wir das beim Schöppchen nach einer kleinen Tour besprechen können ???

=;O)

Grüße aus Nidda

Klaus

@ Alle : Ich bin dabei beim Nightride auf den HH ! Start und Ziel in Schotten ???


----------



## ironmann5 (26. September 2009)

Hallo Leute gude wie wie ich sehe sind auch die Wintermonate gesichert und versprechen interesant zu werden. Also ich würde gerne am Sonntag mit auf den Dünsberg, müste natürlich mal fragen ob Klaus oder ein zwei kollegen von unserem Biketreff mit wollen wegen einem Fahrbahren untersatz.


----------



## ironmann5 (26. September 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hallo ihr beiden,
> 
> @ Uwe : Mailadresse vom Marco schicke ich dir zu ! (schon passiert !)
> @ Beide : Wenn ihr zwei glaubt ihr könnt dir Tour ohne Michel und mich machen dann habt ihr euch aber geschnitten !!!!!
> ...



Jo mann wie Klaus schon sagt nicht ohne uns, das wird Cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (26. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

leider muss ich für morgen meine Teilnahme absagen. Habe mich heute mit dem Bike richtig heftig abgelegt. Dabei hat sich der Sram Trigger in den Carbon-Rahmen gebohrt, sodass dort nun ein schönes Loch darin ist! 

Das heisst, dass ich aus technischen Gründen nicht mitfahren kann, denn mein Hardtail ist zum richten des Schaltauges und Erneuerung des Schaltwerkes beim Händler. 

Wenn es kommt, dann kommt es richtig! So ein Mist! Aber da muss ich jetzt durch! 

Wünsche Euch trotzdem eine angenehme Tour! Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein kann! 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. September 2009)

Mein Beileid zum Ableben deines Genius.
Hat Scott wenigstens Crash Replacement ?


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (26. September 2009)

Angeblich soll es so etwas geben! Am Montag werde ich es genauer wissen! Gerne halte ich Dich auf dem Laufen!


----------



## ZJGuy (26. September 2009)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute gude wie wie ich sehe sind auch die Wintermonate gesichert und versprechen interesant zu werden. Also ich würde gerne am Sonntag mit auf den Dünsberg, müste natürlich mal fragen ob Klaus oder ein zwei kollegen von unserem Biketreff mit wollen wegen einem Fahrbahren untersatz.



Von wo bräuchtest du denn ein "Pick Up"?

Ich könnte halt über Ulfa nach Eichelsdorf / Nidda rüberfahren, und dann am besten über die 45 rüber nach Bieber.

Eichelsdorf liegt jetzt nicht grade auf dem direkten Weg na GI, aber was solls ...


----------



## ZJGuy (26. September 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider muss ich für morgen meine Teilnahme absagen. Habe mich heute mit dem Bike richtig heftig abgelegt. Dabei hat sich der Sram Trigger in den Carbon-Rahmen gebohrt, sodass dort nun ein schönes Loch darin ist!
> 
> ...



Autsch!

Ist zwar schade, aber ich hoffe es war nur das "Blech" aäähh das Plastik.

Hoffe du selber bist heil dabei weg gekommen ..

Gruss, Uwe


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (26. September 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Autsch!
> 
> Ist zwar schade, aber ich hoffe es war nur das "Blech" aäähh das Plastik.
> 
> ...




Ja, bei mir alles fit! Die üblichen Blessuren! Schlimm ist nur, dass es einfach an einer ganz einfachen Stelle passiert ist und nicht einmal auf einem Trail!


----------



## ZJGuy (26. September 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir alles fit! Die üblichen Blessuren! Schlimm ist nur, dass es einfach an einer ganz einfachen Stelle passiert ist und nicht einmal auf einem Trail!



Kenne ich doch irgendwo her ... 

Ich hoffe nur, das dein finanzieller Verlust im "Rahmen" bleibt. Viel Glück mit der Recherche am Montag!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. September 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> leider muss ich für morgen meine Teilnahme absagen. Habe mich heute mit dem Bike richtig heftig abgelegt. Dabei hat sich der Sram Trigger in den Carbon-Rahmen gebohrt, sodass dort nun ein schönes Loch darin ist!
> Ciao Marco



Hi Marco,

Herzliches Beileid zu deinem schmerzlichen Verlust !

=:O(

Aber wie sage ich immer : Carbon hat an einem Mountainbike einfach nix verloren ! 
Umso ärgerlicher wenn es nicht mal eine Superknifflige Stelle war sondern du nur einfach so mal abgestiegen bist !

Viel Glück bei deinem Händlercheck am Montag !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. September 2009)

Hallo an alle,

Uwe (ZJGuy) und ich haben uns gerade spontan zu einer kleinen Trailigen Tour heute um 17:00 
(Heute=Sonntag) bei mir in Nidda (Im Paradies 12a) verabredet.

Wer noch Bock hat kommt einfach vorbei und fährt mit !

Michel (Ironman5) ist wahrscheinlich auch dabei !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. September 2009)

Hallo an alle !

Morgen = Montag hat sich der Daniel (erbchen) bei mir zum abfahren der Nidda'er Trailrunde angesagt !

Sollte noch jemand Böcke haben dann als bei !

Wir starten spätestens gegen 15:00 (evtl. früher) bei mir in Nidda im Paradies 12a !

Wer mit will müsste mir seine Handynummer per PN schicken damit ich per SMS Bescheid geben kann falls wir noch früher starten können !
Sollte jemand mit wollen aber erst etwas später können dann auch bitte kurz per PN melden damit ich planen kann !

Grüße aus Nidda

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (27. September 2009)

Beim nächsten Mal! 

Dann habe ich wieder ein Bike! 

Da wird sich der Daniel aber umschauen! 

Viel Spaß! 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## erbchen (28. September 2009)

Weil ich dem Klaus nicht hinterher komme oder weil ich einige Schiebepassagen haben werde? 

Gruß D


----------



## Vogelsberger (28. September 2009)

Irgendiwe beides ?

Nur bei der Grabendurchfahrt kannst du wieder was gut machen, außer er hätte geübt, was ich stark vermute bei dem Zeitkontingent


----------



## ZJGuy (28. September 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> Weil ich dem Klaus nicht hinterher komme oder weil ich einige Schiebepassagen haben werde?
> 
> Gruß D



Besser als ich machst du das bestimmt allemal. Aber pass auf, das dir die Bärensteine nicht zum Stolperstein werden ...

Aber du hast ja den Trailguide direkt dabei - was soll da noch schiefgehen?

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Schade das heute Mittag keiner mehr mit dem Daniel und mir mit will !

Aber wir schaffen das auch alleine und werden dabei viel Spaß haben !!!!

Ich bin mir jetzt schon sicher das der Daniel diese Runde heute nicht zum letzten mal fährt !

Mal sehen was er heute Abend hier im Forum schreibt !?

Grüße an alle Nichtmitfahrer

Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. September 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Besser als ich machst du das bestimmt allemal. Aber pass auf, das dir die Bärensteine nicht zum Stolperstein werden ...
> 
> Aber du hast ja den Trailguide direkt dabei - was soll da noch schiefgehen?
> 
> Gruss Uwe



Hi Uwe,

Jetzt stell mal dein Licht nicht unter den Scheffel wie man so schön sagt !!!

...für jemand mit knapp 60 äähh knapp 50 äähh na gut Ende 40 bist du doch sehr manierlich gefahren.....

pruuuust

Lötzinn äähh Blödsinn war nur ein Joke mein lieber Uwe !!!!

Ausser den Bärensteinen die wirklich fast niemand im 1. Versuch schafft bist du doch Super mitgefahren !

Leider wurde es zu früh dunkel !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ironmann5 (28. September 2009)

Jo mann das hast du schön gesagt Klaus, dem muß ich zu stimmen. Ich weis ja auch nicht wieviel und was der Uwe sonnst so Fährt. Aber freu dich schon mal drauf wenn wier die Versprochene Linke seite Fahren Uwe da gehts erst richtig ab.

@ Klaus: 1 Stunde später wäre ich mit gefahren, muß die Woche komplet Malochen. Also wen bedarf besteht erst ab 16 Uhr


----------



## ZJGuy (28. September 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> Jetzt stell mal dein Licht nicht unter den Scheffel wie man so schön sagt !!!
> 
> ...



Wusst ich doch, das ihr mich auf den "Alte Herren" Trail geleitet habt .. 

Ne im Ernst, war wirklich ein super schöner flowiger Trail. Falls ihr den heute wieder gefahren seid, wird Daniel seine wahre Freude gehabt haben ...


----------



## ZJGuy (28. September 2009)

Ach ja Klaus,

hier ist der Link zu den NoTubes ...

www.no-flats.com

Schau dir mal die Videos auf der rechten Seite an, falls das wirklich so klappt mit den Nägeln muss ich mir da doch tatsächlich mal was in UK bestellen oder mir aus USA mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. September 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Wusst ich doch, das ihr mich auf den "Alte Herren" Trail geleitet habt ..
> 
> Ne im Ernst, war wirklich ein super schöner flowiger Trail. Falls ihr den heute wieder gefahren seid, wird Daniel seine wahre Freude gehabt haben ...



Hi Uwe,

Vor wegen "Alter Herren Trail" das war der Junggebliebenen-Trail und mit das schönste und flowigste was wir euch anbieten können !

Die linke Seite in Richtung Schotten hoch gesehen, die wir gestern leider auslassen mussten, 
ist nicht unbedingt schöner aber auf jeden Fall anspruchsvoller !

Hiermit auch gleich das Lob an den Daniel der heute die Felsendurchfahrt an den Bärensteine "fast" 
und alles andere (die linke Seite = Eierberg-Treppentrail und die Schmitz-Trails) im 1. Versuch gemeistert hat !

Super Leistung !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## erbchen (29. September 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Ach ja Klaus,
> 
> hier ist der Link zu den NoTubes ...
> 
> ...



Moin,

Uwe lese doch bitte mal bei folgendem Link: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=399151
Der sollte dich interessieren! Ach ja, bei meinen Fotos ist ein Bild dazu.

@ Klaus und den Rest:

Ich bin heute die wohl geilste Tour meines noch jungen Bikerdaseins geradelt. Manchmal hab ich bergauf geschwitzt, manchmal bergab und manchmal wenn ich bergab geschaut habe (besonders von Nidda aus auf der linken Seite von Schotten). Und der Klaus hat recht, ich komme gerne wieder vorbei. Es war aber manchmal schon hart am Limit für meine Fahrkünste.

Also bis zum nächsten mal Klaus, es war sehr schön!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## ZJGuy (1. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Angeblich soll es so etwas geben! Am Montag werde ich es genauer wissen! Gerne halte ich Dich auf dem Laufen!



Hallo Marco,

und?

Wieder mit fahrbarem Untersatz bestückt?


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (1. Oktober 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> und?
> 
> Wieder mit fahrbarem Untersatz bestückt?



Hallo Uwe,

morgen bekomme ich mein Hardtail wieder zurück und werde mein Genius abgeben. 

Wie sieht es bei Dir am Sonntag aus? Das Wetter soll ja besser werden. Der Ralf und noch ein Freund von uns wären auch für eine Tour. Der Carsten will es sich auch einrichten. 

Wir wollen das heute Abend noch einmal besprechen.

Was meinst Du? 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> morgen bekomme ich mein Hardtail wieder zurück und werde mein Genius abgeben.



Hi Marco,

Was war denn mit dem Hardtail ????
Auch defekt ???

Was gibt es mit dem Fully ????
Weisst du schon was ???

Grüße Klaus

PS: Bin im Moment Krank zu Hause sonst würde ich mich euch am WE anschliessen ! Mal sehen !


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (1. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Was war denn mit dem Hardtail ????
> Auch defekt ???
> ...



Servus Uwe,

meine Schwester hatte sich ein paar Wochen davor mit meinem Hardtail auf die Schnauze gelegt. Dabei muss sich das Schaltwerk verstellt haben. 
Als ich dann mein Fully etwas schonen wollte und mit dem Hardtail ein Tour gestartet habe, ist mir nach wenigen Metern die Kette herunter gefallen. Dabei hat sich das Schaltauge so verbogen, dass der Käfig des Schaltwerk sich in den Speichen des Laufrades verfangen hat. 

Daher musste ich es zur Reparatur bringen! 

Gute Besserung! 

Ciao
Marco

PS: Sonntag wird bestimmt geil, wenn alle kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (1. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

wann soll es denn Sonntag losgehen?

@ Klaus: Gute Besserung!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (1. Oktober 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wann soll es denn Sonntag losgehen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Daniel,

mach einen Vorschlag.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## erbchen (1. Oktober 2009)

9 Uhr wäre ideal. Wie lange soll die Tour gehen?

Gruß D


----------



## ironmann5 (1. Oktober 2009)

Gude wie. Wo wollt ihr den Fahren, wenn ihr die Tour auf Mittags verlegen könnt und wollt können ein Paar jungs aus der wetterau eventuel auch mit.
Gruß Michel


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (1. Oktober 2009)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Gude wie. Wo wollt ihr den Fahren, wenn ihr die Tour auf Mittags verlegen könnt und wollt können ein Paar jungs aus der wetterau eventuel auch mit.
> Gruß Michel



Servus Michel, servus Daniel,

es wird wahrscheinlich auf den frühen Vormittag hinauslaufen. Ich treffe mich heut Abend mit den Jungs und wir werden dann den genauen Zeitpunkt  definieren. 
Danach werde ich Euch unseren Vorschlag posten. 

Die Strecke sind etwa 52 km mit ca. 1500 Höhenmetern. 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## ZJGuy (1. Oktober 2009)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Gude wie. Wo wollt ihr den Fahren, wenn ihr die Tour auf Mittags verlegen könnt und wollt können ein Paar jungs aus der wetterau eventuel auch mit.
> Gruß Michel



Exakt. Sonntag morgens ist nicht meine Zeit, die beginnt erst nach High Noon ...

Wobei ich wegen Sonntag noch nichts genaues weiss, da ich eventl. eh schon ausgebucht bin ...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Die Strecke sind etwa 52 km mit ca. 1500 Höhenmetern.



Hi Marco,

Ist das dein Ernst mit den Streckendaten ???

Ich dachte eher an 520km mit 15.000hm !!!!
Nein, nicht Rennrodeln sondern MTB !!!!
Ne kleine Transalp am nur einem WE wäre doch mal was anderes !?

Ich hätte da bestimmt aus meinem GPS-Fundus was anzubieten !!!!
Wer ist dabei ????

Hahahahaha war ein Witz !

Grüße vom Wahnsinnigen Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (1. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Ist das dein Ernst mit den Streckendaten ???
> 
> ...



Hallo Klaus,

kein Thema. Ich bin für alles zu haben, dass solltest Du mittlerweile wissen. Allerdings muss ich ein wenig Rücksicht auf meine Kumpels nehmen, die konditionell noch ausbaufähig sind. 

 

Was hast Du denn anzubieten? 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich ein wenig Rücksicht auf meine Kumpels nehmen, die konditionell noch ausbaufähig sind.



Hi Marco,

Neeeee ehrlich das war nur ein Witz mit den 520km und 15.000hm !
Ich habe nur einfach ne Null drangehängt und gewartet was von euch so zurück kommt !

Ich bin Gesundheitlich eh noch nicht in der Lage am Sonntag mitzufahren !!!
Natürlich würde ich gerne aber die Anabolika äähh Antibiotika-schei*** verbietet jegliche 
körperliche Aktivitäten sonst mache ich mehr kaputt als das Biken Wert war !
Wobei das Biken ist es eigentlich immer Wert !
Gelle !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ironmann5 (3. Oktober 2009)

Moin Uwe wie gehts, der Marco möchte morgen aufen Dünsberg sein Hardtail quelen, weis leider noch keine genaue uhr zeit. Biste dabei gruß Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (3. Oktober 2009)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Moin Uwe wie gehts, der Marco möchte morgen aufen Dünsberg sein Hardtail quelen, weis leider noch keine genaue uhr zeit. Biste dabei gruß Michel



Servus Jungs,

wir treffen uns um 11 Uhr am Bürgerhaus in Biebertal. Wir kommen mit vier Mann. Es wäre also toll, wenn sich der eine oder andere noch anschließt. 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi Marco,
von wieviel km/HM ist den da die Rede?


----------



## FFM (3. Oktober 2009)

Servus Zusammen,


da mir beim Nachbar-Unter-Forum niemand wirklich helfen konnte probiere ich es hier. Wohne ich Fulda und suche einen schönen Trail bzw Freeride-Strecke mit ein paar netten Sachen drin. 

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Was ist mit Wartenberg? Ist das leicht zu finden?


----------



## ironmann5 (3. Oktober 2009)

iss doch egal hauptsache spaß


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (3. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> von wieviel km/HM ist den da die Rede?



Ist nicht viel. Etwa 51 km mit ca. 1500 Höhenmetern. Dürfte für Dich doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Ist nicht viel. Etwa 51 km mit ca. 1500 Höhenmetern. Dürfte für Dich doch kein Problem sein.



Das sehe ich auch so !

Auf der linken Arschbacke die eine Hälfte und auf der rechten die andere Hälfte !

Grüße Klaus

@ Alex : Was macht die Jobfrage ???


----------



## Vogelsberger (3. Oktober 2009)

Piano Marco,
seit Eschborn bin ich ja nicht mehr so dicke mit Zeit, sprich die Woche bisher gerademal lausige 20km geschafft,letzte warens auch nur 40.

Will heute noch 38km machen um dabei mein neues Spielzeug Rox 9.0 mal anzutesten. 
Nächste übernächste Woche dürfte der Postbote endlich nach 5 Wochen Lieferzeit die 2010er Revelation Race dabei haben  dummerweise habe ich übernächste Woche mindestens bis 17 Uhr in Eschborn zu tun, weswegen ich auf kommende Woche hoffe was die Lieferung angeht.

Mal sehen wie ich die 38 heute verkrafte, davon mach ich mal abhängig ob ich mich morgen anhänge.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (3. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Piano Marco,
> seit Eschborn bin ich ja nicht mehr so dicke mit Zeit, sprich die Woche bisher gerademal lausige 20km geschafft,letzte warens auch nur 40.
> 
> Mal sehen wie ich die 38 heute verkrafte, davon mach ich mal abhängig ob ich mich morgen anhänge.



Du bist doch vorher schon gut im Futter gewesen. Da ist die Kondition doch nicht so schnell weg. Das wird schon gehen. Wir wollen ja auch kein Rennen fahren und außerdem geht es dem Carsten ähnlich wie Dir.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Oktober 2009)

FFM schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir helfen? Was ist mit Wartenberg? Ist das leicht zu finden?



Hi ??????,

Was ist denn in Wartenberg ???

Du meinst das Wartenberg zwischen Lauterbach und Fulda ?????

Oder ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (3. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi ??????,
> 
> Was ist denn in Wartenberg ???
> 
> ...



Da fragt er am Besten einmal den Daniel. Der kennt sich in der Gegend doch super aus.


----------



## Vogelsberger (3. Oktober 2009)

Etwas besser, es hat sich eine "Gewichtsoptimierung am Fahrer ergeben", sprich 83 auf 78kg, seitdem ich Anfang August mit Daniel vom Hoherodskopf runter zu den Bärensteinen bin und wieder hoch auf den HH, das waren irgendwie 62km aber danach war ich auch ziemlich im ..... 

@Klaus
Öhm, ich bin da momentan raus und mit der Fragestellung nicht zwingend beschäftigt sondern nur optional, da hat mit "zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort" zu tun

Und bei Wartenberg ist eine Fahrtechnikübungsstrecke, noch nciht gesehen oder "erfahren" aber da gibts auch Kurse in Sachen Fahrtechnik, da haben sich ein paar selbstständig mit gemacht und das läuft wohl auch ganz gut an verschiedenen Standorten und eben auch in Wartenberg,wo wohl die "Basis" ist.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Nächste übernächste Woche dürfte der Postbote endlich nach 5 Wochen Lieferzeit die 2010er Revelation Race dabei haben



HI Alex,

Lange nix von dir gehört !

Was geht so ????

Wann drehen wir wieder mal ne Runde zusammen ????

Warum schon wieder ne neue Gabel ???
Ist die andere zu schwer ????

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Und bei Wartenberg ist eine Fahrtechnikübungsstrecke, noch nciht gesehen oder "erfahren" aber da gibts auch Kurse in Sachen Fahrtechnik,



Hääääääääääääähhhh ???

Fahrtechnik für MTB oder was ????

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (3. Oktober 2009)

Du fragst ob eine Pike zu schwer ist? 

Kleine Nachhilfe:
Pike 454 U-Turn coil 140mm: 2,3kg

Revelation 2010 150mm Dual Air Race mit Maxle: 1720g jeweils mit Steckachse.
Die Pike 454 Dual Air spart zur Coil nur 100g, da ist es einfacher der Stahlfeder den Vorzug zu geben.
Zumal die Pike noch die normale Maxle Steckachse hat und die Revelation die Maxle Light.


Verständlich das ich der neuen Revelation mal eine Chance gebe ob sie an die Performance der Stahlfeder Pike ran kommt, durch das neue Casting soll sie auch steifer sein, wenn sie nach oben hin auch nicht zu so vielen Schweinereien wie die Pike taugt,Winterberg würde ich mir damit nicht geben.

Ansonsten ist,zumindest auf die Performance bezogen, die Pike aber die bisher geilste Gabel die ich hatte,da kommt die im Keller liegende 2007er 130mm Revelation als auch die 140er Fox Float nicht ran, die ich ja mit dem Wechsel vom Capic auf den Liteville rahmen auch wieder verkauft hatte.

Und zur Wartenberg Frage, klicke hier,schaue mal unter Standorte:
http://www.trailtech.ridethemountain.de


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Oktober 2009)

FFM schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir helfen? Was ist mit Wartenberg? Ist das leicht zu finden?



HI ?????

Ich habe mich gerade mal schlau gemacht !
Es ist tatsächlich das Wartenberg kurz hinter Lauterbach in Richtung Fulda !
Das gibt es eine geniale Freeridestrecke !

Siehe Hier : http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2198

und hier : http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2437

Da müssen wir auch mal hin das sieht verdammt gut aus !
Evtl. können wir uns mal da treffen !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

danke für die antworten. Die Videos habe ich auch gesehen - habe einfach auf nach Hessen und Freeride gegoogelt und bin auf Wartenberg gestoßen. Sieht echt ganz nett aus. 

Ab nächster Woche bin ich wieder in Fulda...Wie schaut es aus? Ich gehe dann mal suchen...

René


----------



## Vogelsberger (3. Oktober 2009)

Die restlichen videos von den Wartenbergern gibts übrigens hier:
http://ridethemountain2.blip.tv/

Das Winterberg Video ist fein, als ich zum Dh Worldcup (als zuschauer ) da war, war da Bombenstimmung und die Messe Area war auch fein und so viele schöne bunte Bikes zum selbst testen auf den nicht durchs Rennen geblockten Strecken.
Dumm wars nur für den Einen der auf der Hügelpiste zuviel Schwung hatte und nicht in die Kule gelandet ist,sondern direkt auf den Übergang Bergauf/Hügelspritze,das tat weh.
Und natürlich fettige Fritten und Bulletenburger, deswegen war ich ja (hauptsächlich) da  
Wenns paßt in 2010 wieder,einfach ein toller Tag.


----------



## erbchen (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

der Ort wo ich wohne nennt sich Wartenberg Angersbach.

Ein paar Jungens haben im Gemeinde-Wald ein bisschen rum gebastelt.

Für mich ist es nicht ganz das Richtige. (kein Vergleich mit Klaus Trailrunde).

Es gibt 3-4 Trails die ich fahre. Im großen und ganzen sind die Erbauer aber Freerider. 

Wenn ich ne gute Strecke hätte, hätte ich schon eingeladen. Zum Km machen reicht das Stück aber nicht aus.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## FFM (3. Oktober 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Ort wo ich wohne nennt sich Wartenberg Angersbach.
> 
> ...




Und wie sieht Klaus seine Runde aus? kann man sich da mal anschliessen? 

@Erbchen:

Willst mehr Kicker und Drops oder weniger?

Gruss,
René


----------



## erbchen (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ehr für weniger Drops...und mehr fahren

Klaus Runde hatte schon was, mit nem Imbiss in der Mitte und man ist ein bisschen rum gekommen.
In Angersbach ist man eigentlich immer am selben Fleck. Wie ne Skipiste würde ich sagen.

Gruß D


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Daniel,

wir fahren morgen auf jeden Fall die Marathon Strecke vom Dünsberg Marathon.

Wir werden mit vier Mann um 11 Uhr am Bürgerhaus in Biebertal sein. Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust und kommst auch vorbei. 

Das Auto ist schon gepackt! 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Oktober 2009)

FFM schrieb:


> Und wie sieht Klaus seine Runde aus? kann man sich da mal anschliessen?



Hi Renè,

Meine Runde ist eher eine MTB-Tour mit vielen Traileinlagen aber als Freerider (?) wirst du dich dabei wahrscheinlich eher langweilen !
Sind zwar ein paar anspruchsvolle Teilstücke drin die aber eher langsam gefahren werden müssen ! Keine Sprünge und so !

Kannst gerne vorbeikommen und die Runde mit mir fahren !
Ist so etwas wie unsere Hausrunde !
Mann kann Sie in x verschiedenen Varianten fahren je nachdem wieviele Kilometer man fahren will !
Natürlich kann man die Runde noch beliebig erweitern falls die 51km mit 860hm noch nicht reichen !

Siehe hier die XL-Version : http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.39823.html

Melde dich wenn du mal Bock hast und mal ein paar Kilometer ohne Drops, Kicks, Anlieger usw. auskommen kannst !

=:O)

Diese Einladung gilt natürlich für jedermann !!!!!!
Einfach per PN melden und nen Tag und ne Uhrzeit mit mir ausmachen !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## FFM (3. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Renè,
> 
> Meine Runde ist eher eine MTB-Tour mit vielen Traileinlagen aber als Freerider (?) wirst du dich dabei wahrscheinlich eher langweilen !
> Sind zwar ein paar anspruchsvolle Teilstücke drin die aber eher langsam gefahren werden müssen ! Keine Sprünge und so !
> ...



Vielen vielen Dank für die Einladung. Werde mich auf jeden Fall melden. Denke das es ne gute Möglichkeit ist, die Gegend etwas näher kennen zu lernen. 

Ich schaue mir jetzt auch Wartenburg an. Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand ne kleine Wegbeschreibung geben kann - wo ich genau im Wald hin muss bzw wie ich den Einstieg am besten finde.

René


----------



## Vogelsberger (4. Oktober 2009)

@FFM
Was für ein Rähmschen hast den? Nicolai? Alutech?

Bis vor kurzem gabs in Lissberg noch ein Paar Drops im Wald, dann kam der Waldpächter und die Drops "gingen"

@Marco
Dünsberg fällt bei mir aus, habe noch Probleme mit den Folgen meiner Sattelprobleme.
Habe zwar jetzt einen SQlab mit dem es keine Probleme gibt, da ist aber noch was nahe der Sitzknochen, was erstmal verschwinden muß bevor ich mich wieder an mehr als 40km traue. die gestrigen 34km gingen gerade so.


----------



## ZJGuy (4. Oktober 2009)

Sorry Jungs,

das wird bei mir heute nichts.

@Michel
Sorry, habe deinen Post zu spät gesehen. Schreib mir lieber in Zukunft eine Email, die kommt eher an.

Adresse: "Mein Nickname hier aus dem Forum"@arcor.de

@Klaus
Koffer werden definitiv Ende der Woche gepackt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (4. Oktober 2009)

@Vogelsberger:

Eine Canyon habe ich - werde mich wahrscheinlich aber nächste Saison umorientieren. Zu mehr Federweg wird es wohl raus laufen...140 mm reichen zwar erstmal, aber wenn es so weiter geht und ich immer mehr Höhenluft schnuppern will, wird es irgendwann eng.


----------



## jojogte (6. Oktober 2009)

Oha, den Thread habe ich gerade erst gefunden.  Dann mal guten Tag in die Runde.

Morgen siehts ja eher mau aus 

mfg jojo


----------



## ironmann5 (6. Oktober 2009)

Gude Johannes was geht


----------



## ironmann5 (6. Oktober 2009)

jojogte schrieb:


> Oha, den Thread habe ich gerade erst gefunden.  Dann mal guten Tag in die Runde.
> 
> Morgen siehts ja eher mau aus
> 
> mfg jojo



Wraum den Das habe dir den Link doch zu gesendet. Kann es sein das du am Samstag in Nidda warst, habe da so ein Clio am schwimbad gesehn.
Gruß Michel


----------



## jojogte (6. Oktober 2009)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Wraum den Das habe dir den Link doch zu gesendet. Kann es sein das du am Samstag in Nidda warst, habe da so ein Clio am schwimbad gesehn.
> Gruß Michel



Morgen wegen dem Wetter.  Soll ja ununterbrochen regnen.

Ja, dass war ich mit nem Kumpel.  Bist schon der zweite der mich darauf anspricht.  Dabei ist mein Auto doch gar nicht so auffällig

mfg jojo


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (6. Oktober 2009)

Servus Michel,

hoffe Dich hat der vergangene Sonntag nicht komplett enttäuscht! 

Was geht denn in den kommenden Tagen? Mach mal einen Vorschlag. Ich bin dabei. 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Was geht denn in den kommenden Tagen? Mach mal einen Vorschlag. Ich bin dabei.



Hi Marco hier Klaus,

Wenn es nicht Regnet werden wir wohl heute Abend (MIttwoch 17:30) in Schotten zum Biketreff (mit Licht) starten !

Also wer Lust und die Accu's geladen hat der ist willkommen !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## jojogte (7. Oktober 2009)

na dann wollen wir mal hoffen dass es nicht regnet und ich rechtzeitig dahinkomme

mfg jojo


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Servus Michel,
> hoffe Dich hat der vergangene Sonntag nicht komplett enttäuscht!



Was war denn los ????

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle Winterpokalfreaks !

Es geht wieder los und der 45. Platz (von über 500 Teams) 
vom letzten Jahr muss unbedingt wieder erreicht bzw. getoppt werden !

Ich habe schon mal ein 1. Team angelegt und hoffe das noch einige von uns 
dies auch tun und wir uns so ein schönes "Rennen" über den Winter liefern können.

Das erste Team heisst : Trailsurfer-Connection-FB-VB-Team-One

Ihr könnt eure Teamnamen natürlich selber wählen aber es wäre ja evtl. auch ganz Cool wenn wir mehrere Teams 
mit gleichem Namen aufmachen würden die sich nur durch die Endung unterscheiden !? (One, Two, Three.....)

Im ersten Team werden wahrscheinlich die gleichen Teammitglieder aus dem letzten Jahr zusammen kommen was die Vergleichbarkeit erhöht !

Schaun mer mal !?

Grüße Klaus

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/92


----------



## Vogelsberger (7. Oktober 2009)

Werde mich diesjährig auch beteiligen, zwar überwiegends am Wochenende aber evtl langts unter der Woche ab und zu für ein paar km auf den 17-34km Feierabendründlein.

By the way, im Wald Glashütten-Bilstein hats viele Neue nun platte Harvesterspuren, sprich Trailansätze.


----------



## ZJGuy (7. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Marco hier Klaus,
> 
> Wenn es nicht Regnet werden wir wohl heute Abend (MIttwoch 17:30) in Schotten zum Biketreff (mit Licht) starten !
> 
> ...



Servus Klaus,

eigentlich hatte ich mir den Termin schon eingetragen - aber seit gestern schlage ich mich mit so einer doofen Erkältung rum ...

Daher werde ich wohl nicht teilnehmen können, denn den Lenker in der Linken und das Taschentuch in der rechten Hand macht nicht so richtig Spass ...

Somit - viel Spass beim Nightride 

Vielleicht klappts ja am Wochenende (muss erst Montag los ...)!


----------



## jojogte (7. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Winterpokalfreaks !
> 
> Es geht wieder los und der 45. Platz (von über 500 Teams)
> vom letzten Jahr muss unbedingt wieder erreicht bzw. getoppt werden !
> ...



Trailsurfer-Connection-FB-VB-Team-Two

Das Auffangbecken
Spaß und gegenseitige Motivation stehen im Vordergrund!         

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/110

mfg jojo


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (8. Oktober 2009)

Servus Leute,

wo ist denn noch ein Platz frei? Ich trage gerne meinen Teil dazu bei.

Ciao
Marco


----------



## jojogte (8. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> wo ist denn noch ein Platz frei? Ich trage gerne meinen Teil dazu bei.
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht ins erste Team kommst, kannst du gerne ins zweite kommen.  Im ersten sind halt die meisten vom letzten jahr drin zwecks vergleichbarkeit etc.

Klaus wird aber bestimmt dazu was sagen

mfg jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube Klaus hat gerade mit den Folgen des Schnellschusses zu kämpfen.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (8. Oktober 2009)

jojogte schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht ins erste Team kommst, kannst du gerne ins zweite kommen.  Im ersten sind halt die meisten vom letzten jahr drin zwecks vergleichbarkeit etc.
> 
> Klaus wird aber bestimmt dazu was sagen
> 
> mfg jojo



Dann trage ich mich doch gleich auch einmal ein!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ich glaube Klaus hat gerade mit den Folgen des Schnellschusses zu kämpfen.



Hi Alex,

Welchen Schnellschuss meinst du ???

=;O)

Geht schon noch gerade so !!!

Grüße Klaus

PS: Soll ich dich erst mal im Team One ablehnen damit du ins Team Two einsteigen kannst 
oder willst du warten ob der letzte Platz im Team One noch mit dem 5. Mann aus dem letzten Jahr besetzt wird ??? 
Ist ehrlich nicht böse gemeint !!!


----------



## Vogelsberger (8. Oktober 2009)

Kick me ruhig, ich gehe dann mit mehr Ehrgeiz (Rachegelüsten) in Two  Dummerweise müßte ich erstmal das Zeitkontingent erhöhen um daher über haupt konkurenzfähig zu sein.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Kick me ruhig, ich gehe dann mit mehr Ehrgeiz (Rachegelüsten) in Two



Hi Alex,

Rachegelüste helfen ungemein beim Training !



OK dann kick ich dich erst mal und dann sehen wir weiter !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## jojogte (8. Oktober 2009)

Kann man bestätigte Mitglieder eigentlich noch kicken?

Nur aus Interesse...

mfg jojo


----------



## jojogte (8. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Kick me ruhig, ich gehe dann mit mehr Ehrgeiz (Rachegelüsten) in Two  Dummerweise müßte ich erstmal das Zeitkontingent erhöhen um daher über haupt konkurenzfähig zu sein.



Hrhr. sehr gut.  Mach sie alle wütend klaus  Ihr seid bei mir herzlich willkommen.


----------



## ironmann5 (8. Oktober 2009)

Jo mann ich freu mich jetzt schon, das wird wiedre eine geile zeit schlacht.


----------



## jojogte (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ja jetzt schon soooo motiviert.  War gerade 45 min unterwegs auf ner feierabendrunde


----------



## Vogelsberger (8. Oktober 2009)

@Jojo
Habe gerade Zutritt "beantragt" 

@Klaus
Mein heißersehntes Update wurde gerade montiert ,es kommt aber noch ein Weiteres ans LV.
Und ein Spare Bike ist auch in greifbarer Nähe, falls mein Dämpfer mal streiken sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojogte (8. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> @Jojo
> Habe gerade Zutritt "beantragt"



Wurde gewährt


----------



## Vogelsberger (8. Oktober 2009)

Danke "euer Gnaden"

Jetzt bräuchte es noch 2-3 Leute um Zahlenmäßig an die Anderen ran zu kommen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Oktober 2009)

jojogte schrieb:


> Kann man bestätigte Mitglieder eigentlich noch kicken?



Hi Johannes,

Nee, anscheinend geht das nicht !
Aber evtl. kann man sich als Mitglied wieder rausnehmen ???

Drin is anscheinend drin !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## jojogte (8. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Johannes,
> 
> Nee, anscheinend geht das nicht !
> Aber evtl. kann man sich als Mitglied wieder rausnehmen ???
> ...



Ok, wäre halt nur ein Problem wenn der "Vogelsberger" doch in das 1. Team soll weil euer 5. Mann abgesagt hat....aber das Team ist ja schon voll.  Von daher alles klaro...

mfg jojo


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Oktober 2009)

jojogte schrieb:


> Ok, wäre halt nur ein Problem wenn der "Vogelsberger" doch in das 1. Team soll weil euer 5. Mann abgesagt hat....aber das Team ist ja schon voll.  Von daher alles klaro...
> mfg jojo



Alles optimal denn alle "alten" Teammitglieder sind wieder drin !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## jojogte (9. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Alles optimal denn alle "alten" Teammitglieder sind wieder drin !
> 
> Grüße Klaus



Dann fehlen ja nur noch zwei Teammitglieder für Team TWO .  Aber 3 Wochen bleiben uns ja noch dafür.

mfg jojo


----------



## jojogte (10. Oktober 2009)

Zwar sehr kurzfristig weil es sich gerade eben erst ergeben hat.  Wollte morgen die kleine Niddaer Trailrunde fahren.  Will wer mit?

Wollte so gegen 11 oder 12 los.  Die mittlere wird mir glaube ich zu schlammig.

mfg jojo


----------



## Vogelsberger (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jojo,
wenn die Feuchtigkeit von eben etwas nachlassen würde,ja.

Momentan harre ich auch zumindest auf eine Trockenphase aus.

Macht aber nichts,kann ich derweil noch nach Bremse und LRS für das Spare Bike schauen.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## ironmann5 (11. Oktober 2009)

Na dan wünsch ich euch viel Spass, und immer schön vorsicht. Am Mittwoch ist zu 90 % der 1. Night Ride in Borsdorf ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojogte (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi, wurde dann doch nichts bei mir.  Wurde unerwartet zum Mittagessen eingeladen.  Danach bin ich hier noch rumgefahren.  Man hat es dann angefangen zu pissen

mfg jojo


----------



## ZJGuy (11. Oktober 2009)

Joh,

S..wetter.

Am Freitag hab ich's grad noch geschafft, mit fast abgelegter Erkältung wieder mal ne Trainingsrunde über Wolfslauf, Betzenrod, Freienseen und zurück nach"Rubberschbuirg". Zwar Konditionsmässig nicht der Brüller (2:45 für 43km und 600hm), aber immerhin etwas nach 4 Tagen krank ...

Dachte ich könnte heute noch mal 'ne Abschlussrunde hinlegen, bevor ich mich für die nächsten 14 Tage abmelde. Aber nix is - pisst ja nun wie Sau.

Schade - wäre gerne beim ersten "Night - Ride" dabei gewesen ... Hattet ihr hier eigentlich schon einen näheren Termin für den "grossen Nightride" ins Auge gefasst? Ich wollte ja mal zwecks Besprechung rüberkommen (zum Absacker ...), aber na ja. Vielleicht in 3 Wochen ...

Was anderes: Von was für Teams redet ihr hier überhaupt, und um was geht's hier denn? Sind das irgendwelche Rennen oder was???? Bahnhof ...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Vogelsberger (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte alle Hausarbeit unter der Woche erledigt um ein reines Bikewochenende zu haben.....wenn ich mal sterbe und krieg den Petrus in die Finger dann wird er lernen wie lange es dauert bis eine rektal eingeführte Sattelstütze rausgeeitert ist. *grmpf*


----------



## jojogte (11. Oktober 2009)

Dem Rind hat das Wetter auch nichts ausgemacht


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. Oktober 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Joh,
> Was anderes: Von was für Teams redet ihr hier überhaupt, und um was geht's hier denn? Sind das irgendwelche Rennen oder was???? Bahnhof ...
> Gruss Uwe



Hi Uwe,

Wie jedes Jahr startet wieder der sogenannte Winterpokal !!!!

Hier gibt es nix zu gewinnen sondern nur den Ansporn zur gegenseitigen Motivtaion kostenlos !

Man bildet ein Team aus 5 Leuten oder wählt sich in ein bereits gebildetes Team ein !

Beim Johannes im Team Zwei sind noch wenige Plätze frei !!!! 

Siehe hier : http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/110

Das Team Eins wurde wieder mit den gleichen Personen wie im letzten Jahr besetzt !

Siehe hier : http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/92

Alles klaro ???

Klaus


----------



## ZJGuy (11. Oktober 2009)

Nö ..... 

Muss man dann im Team durch die Gegend fahren, gewisse Aktivitäten zusammen erledigen etc etc ...

Wie werden dann "die Meilen gesammelt"?

Werden hier einfach Tachostände notiert oder muss mann da seine GPS Touren hochladen oder wie oder was oder warum ???

Sorry, dieses Mal bin ich der doofe Vogelsberger Bauer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. Oktober 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Nö .....
> Muss man dann im Team durch die Gegend fahren, gewisse Aktivitäten zusammen erledigen etc etc ...
> Wie werden dann "die Meilen gesammelt"?
> Werden hier einfach Tachostände notiert oder muss mann da seine GPS Touren hochladen oder wie oder was oder warum ???



Hi Uwe,

Wer wann alleine oder mit irgend jemand fährt (auch Ski geht) oder läuft bleibt jedem selbst überlassen !

Es gibt Punkte für die Zeiten die man leistet !
Natürlich kann man sich und alle anderen Be********n wenn man mehr Stunden einträgt als man gefahren ist !

Es gibt keine Kontrolle !!!!

Siehe hier die Regeln : http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules

Alles klaro ????

Grüße Klaus


----------



## jojogte (12. Oktober 2009)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Na dan wünsch ich euch viel Spass, und immer schön vorsicht. Am Mittwoch ist zu 90 % der 1. Night Ride in Borsdorf ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen.



Ok, also ist in Schotten dann nichts mehr los?  Weil für nen nightride brauche ich noch stärkere lampen schätze ich mal...

Was für touren so in etwa?  Niddarer trailrunde kurz bei nacht

mfg jojo


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. Oktober 2009)

Definiere stärkere Lampe? 
B&M Ixon IQ LED sollte es wohl mindestens sein, alles drunter scheidet wohl aus.


Ich denke wenn du nett zu Volker bist macht er dir da einen netten Preis und evtl hängt er sie dir vorher noch ans Ladegerät das du etwas früher hin kommst,zahlst und das Ding gleich vollgeladen einweihen kannst.

War gerade auf der verkürzten Hausrunde bei 6°C mit dem Fazit beim nächsten Mal die Winterschuhe rauszuholen und die Sommerschuhe einzuwintern,zuviel Mesh auf der Oberseite,da helfen auch keine Thermosocken mehr wenns feucht&windig ist.

@Rauswerfer (Klaus) 
Was fahrt ihr den Mittwoch? Hattest was davon gesagt Wald scheidet zugunsten der Wildschonung aus, also erzähl mal? Asphaltfeldwege oder was? Wohin?


----------



## jojogte (12. Oktober 2009)

Naja, momantan ne Sigma Cubelight 2 

Mal sehn wann ich aufrüste...

mfg jojo


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (13. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Definiere stärkere Lampe?
> B&M Ixon IQ LED sollte es wohl mindestens sein, alles drunter scheidet wohl aus.
> 
> @Rauswerfer (Klaus)
> Was fahrt ihr den Mittwoch? Hattest was davon gesagt Wald scheidet zugunsten der Wildschonung aus, also erzähl mal? Asphaltfeldwege oder was? Wohin?



Hi rausgeworfener Alex,

Die Ixon IQ LED (für den Nahbereich) fahren die meisten von uns und ist wie du bereits richtig geschrieben hast vollkommen ausreichend !! Wir "Nightride-Profi`s" haben zusätzlich eine Sigma Powerled Black LED auf dem Helm damit man auch da Licht hat wo man hinschaut sowie für die Ferne !
Geile Sache diese Kombination !!!

Einige fahren auch nur eine Powerled Black auf dem Lenker was aber nicht optimal ist da sie einen sehr schmalen Kegel hat also sehr Spottig ausfällt !
Deshalb ist sie sehr gut als Fernlicht geeignet !!!

Die B+M Ixon IQ LED gibt es am günstigsten hier :

http://www.radsport-jeremies.com/epages/61539715.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61539715/Products/1040

Achtung bei einigen Anbietern wird die Lampe einiges günstiger angeboten aber ohne Accus und Ladegerät !!!!
Also aufpassen !!!

Grüße Klaus

Wir düsen meistens in der Wetterau auf geschotterten und geteerten Wegen rum !
So zwischen 40 und 60km mit anschliessender Einkehr beim HK (Ober-Widdersheim) oder beim Bernd (Nidda) !!!


----------



## jojogte (13. Oktober 2009)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...port-Powerled-Black-Pro-Set-17360::10219.html

Das wäre dann die Sigma Powerled black?!

+ benötigte Helmhalterung.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ung-Set-fuer-PowerLED-Black-17370::13041.html

und vorher die Ixon IQ....

Jup, mal sehn.

Meine Cubelight 2 kann ich demnach in die Tonne kloppen.

mfg jojo


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi Johannes und sonstige Beleuchtungsinteressenten,

Ich glaube dies ist der günstigste Anbieter (89,50 Euro) für das Sigma Powerled Black Pro Set :

http://www.toms-bikepart-shop.com/product_info.php?info=p1713_Sigma-Sport-POWERLED-black-PRO---SET.html

Am besten noch die Helmhalterung dazu bestellen dann ist das ganze sogar Versandkostenfrei (ab 90 Euro) !

Oder hier bei einem meiner Lieblingsversender : 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16846_Powerled-Black-Pro-Set-Diodenlampe-ohne-StVZO-Zulassung.html 89,95 plus 2,95 Euro Versand !

Aber für's erste würde ich auch die B+M Ixon IQ bevorzugen und die Sigma später dazu kaufen !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ZJGuy (16. Oktober 2009)

Und,

wie wars mit dem ersten Nightride?

Ich will ja hoffen ihr habt die Nacht zum Tag gemacht, oder???

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (16. Oktober 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Und,
> wie wars mit dem ersten Nightride?
> Ich will ja hoffen ihr habt die Nacht zum Tag gemacht, oder???
> Gruss Uwe



Hi Uwe,

Na das kannst du glauben !!!!!
Es war fast taghell draußen !!!!

Musst mal mitfahren ist immer eine lustige Angelegenheit !
Aber wir wollten ja mal einen Nightride auf den HH ansetzen !!!???
Die Frage ist nur wie wir alle Biker an einem Abend zusammen bekommen !
Das wird bestimmt nicht einfach !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ironmann5 (19. Oktober 2009)

serfuß Klaus schöne bescherrung das mit den schuhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Oktober 2009)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> serfuÃ Klaus schÃ¶ne ******* das mit den schuhen.



Du sagst es mein Lieber !

Der Northwave Celsius ist dagegen Sauteuer mit 169,95â¬ !!!

Bis GrÃ¶Ãe 46 gibt:s den hier am gÃ¼nstigsten (154.95â¬) : http://www.funspeicher.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2078

Aber leider zu klein fÃ¼r mich !

Oder den 2Danger fÃ¼r 99,99â¬ mal probieren : http://www.d-living.de/d-living.storefront/de/product.php?cattheme=106&product_id=6af89247f7b25412c2cdf04e09d8dd9e&sid=5edae332f3598ecad34f0ad4c58e8020

STOP !!!

Habe gerade in einem Forum gelesen das der Northwave auch nicht der Klopper sein soll 
aber der Shimano SH-MW80 soll sehr gut und auch gÃ¼nstiger (ca. 135â¬) sein und wird hochgelobt !

Hier bis jetzt am gÃ¼nstigsten gefunden : http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10703/shimano-sh-mw80-gore-tex-winter-mtb-schuh.html?

Nur nebenei : Die Shimano Sommertreter haben mir bis jetzt auch am besten gepasst !!!!

GrÃ¼Ãe Klaus


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (19. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend!
Ist bei euch hier vllt. noch jemand übrig, der noch ein Plätzchen
in 'nem Winterpokal-Team sucht?
Der Kollege Andi sucht noch Verstärkung!
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/185
...hoffentlich werden die noch vollzählig, net das der und sich rausreden kann wenn wir die platt gemacht haben 

Gruß aus dem Hinterland


----------



## ironmann5 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hier gibts den schu bis Gr. 48 und noch günstig ohne Versandkosten. Aber das 2008 Model

http://cgi.ebay.de/Northwave-Celsiu...140353448434QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFahrrad_Schuhe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Oktober 2009)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Hier gibts den schu bis Gr. 48 und noch günstig ohne Versandkosten. Aber das 2008 Model
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Northwave-Celsiu...140353448434QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFahrrad_Schuhe



Hi Michel,

Ich will den Northwave nicht mehr und habe mich auf den Shimano eingeschossen !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (19. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Michel,
> 
> Ich will den Northwave nicht mehr und habe mich auf den Shimano eingeschossen !
> 
> Grüße Klaus




Servus Klaus,

wir suchen zu dritt auch noch den passenden Schuh. Den Northwave haben wir angefragt, da ich dachte, dass wir einen günstigeren Preis erhalten können, wenn wir mehrere Schuhe kaufen.

Was soll denn an dem Schuh nachteilig sein? Bisher wurde er überall gelobt und als der Winterschuh schlechthin beschrieben. 

Der Daniel fährt den glaube ich auch.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Was soll denn an dem Schuh nachteilig sein? Bisher wurde er überall gelobt und als der Winterschuh schlechthin beschrieben.



Hi Marco,

Bei meiner Internetrecherche in den letzten Tagen und Stunden bin ich über 
einige Foren und natürlich viele Meinungen gestolpert !
Ich kann versuchen dieses nochmal herauszusuchen weis aber nicht ob ich alles wieder finden !
Der NORTHWAVE passt nicht auf jeden Fuß speziell die Fersenpartie 
ist wohl sehr kantig und gewöhnungsbedürftig !!!
Ausserdem ist er wohl vorne nicht sehr großzügig geschnitten und somit für Leute mit breitem 
Vorderfuß und ein paar Strümpfen die auch noch reinpassen müssen nicht optimal !
Letzter Grund ist der PREIS !!!!!

Alles klaro ??

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (19. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Bei meiner Internetrecherche in den letzten Tagen und Stunden bin ich über
> einige Foren und natürlich viele Meinungen gestolpert !
> ...



Am besten wird es wohl sein, die Schuhe einmal anzuprobieren! Die Woche muss ich noch einmal nach Frankfurt. Dann werde ich das auch machen.

Da ich einen sehr kleinen und schmalen Fuß habe, mag ich eher anliegende Schuhe. Bisher bin ich mit meinen beiden Specialized Sommerschuhen sehr gut gefahren.

Allerdings muss ich Dir Recht geben, dass der Preis schon nicht gerade günstig ist. 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Am besten wird es wohl sein, die Schuhe einmal anzuprobieren!



Ich denke du hast Recht !

Anprobieren ist die beste Lösung !

Mal sehen evtl. fahre ich mal in den Bikemaxx nach Rossbach zum Testen !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (19. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast Recht !
> 
> Anprobieren ist die beste Lösung !
> 
> Grüße Klaus



Wann liegt steht denn die nächste Tour an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Wann liegt steht denn die nächste Tour an?



Am Mittwoch Abend ab 18:00 der Nightride ab Borsdorf !

Ab durch die Wetterau auf meist befestigten Wegen !

Wenn du Lust hast kommst du zu mir oder direkt nach Borsdorf und fährst mit uns !?

Wann hast du diese Woche Vormittags noch mal Lust und Zeit ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (19. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch Abend ab 18:00 der Nightride ab Borsdorf !
> 
> Ab durch die Wetterau auf meist befestigten Wegen !
> 
> ...



Donnerstag oder Freitag wäre gut!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Donnerstag oder Freitag wäre gut!



Kein Problem ich habe Zeit denke ich wenn meine Frau nicht mit mir Einkaufen fahren will !
Aber bestimmt nicht an beiden Tagen !

=;O)

Also da ginge was !!!!

Wetter sieht an beiden Tagen ganz OK aus !
Bewölkt aber nur 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (19. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> =;O)
> 
> Also da ginge was !!!!
> 
> ...



Donnerstag soll ja noch gut sein! Mach halt einfach einen Vorschlag. Der Ralf ist bestimmt auch dabei!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Donnerstag soll ja noch gut sein! Mach halt einfach einen Vorschlag. Der Ralf ist bestimmt auch dabei!



Mal sehen was meine Frau ansagt !

Wäre doch schön !

Bei uns oder woanders biken ???

z.B. Dünsbergmarathon oder eine ähnliche Tour incl. Dünsberg ???
Habe da nochwas von der GPS-Seite anzubieten !

Wäre evtl. mal was anderes !
Oder ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (19. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Mal sehen was meine Frau ansagt !
> 
> Wäre doch schön !
> 
> ...



 Danke für die Blumen!  

Da bin ich dabei! 

Leider habe ich da noch einen Reifenproblem! Ups! 

Ich klau dem Carsten die beiden Norberts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen!



Neeeeee gibt keine Blumen !

War keine Absicht !!! 

Hier der Link zum Downloaden der GPS-Daten :

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.46992.html

Also ich kläre das mal ab (with my Wife) und würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns dann gegen 10:00 in Giessen.
Treffpunkt machen wir uns noch aus !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Oktober 2009)

Komm doch am besten zum Nightride am MIttwoch denn der Volker (Bikeladen in Borsdorf) 
hat noch meinen Favorit Albert in 2,25 als Snakeskin für 20 Euro glaube ich !
Schnäppchenalarm !!!!

Dann kann ich meinen behalten !!!

Solltest du es nicht schaffen besorge ich dir einen beim Volker !
Oder brauchst du mehr wie einen ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (20. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Komm doch am besten zum Nightride am MIttwoch denn der Volker (Bikeladen in Borsdorf)
> hat noch meinen Favorit Albert in 2,25 als Snakeskin für 20 Euro glaube ich !
> Schnäppchenalarm !!!!
> 
> ...



Das werde ich leider nicht schaffen, denn am Mittwoch bin auf dem kalten Markt in Homberg. 

Daher nehme ich Dein Angebot gerne an. Einmal für vorne und was Gescheites günstiges für hinten! 

Danke schön!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Daher nehme ich Dein Angebot gerne an. Einmal für vorne und was Gescheites günstiges für hinten!



Albert für vorne ist eh klar aber was willst du hinten drauf haben ????

Albert ist halt am günstigsten aber ein Nobby für hinten wäre etwas leichter und rollt etwas leichter !!!!

Mal sehen was der Volker da hat !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (20. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Albert für vorne ist eh klar aber was willst du hinten drauf haben ????
> 
> Albert ist halt am günstigsten aber ein Nobby für hinten wäre etwas leichter und rollt etwas leichter !!!!
> 
> ...



Genau! 

Vorne gut und hinten günstig! 

Wie im echten Leben!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Genau!
> Vorne gut und hinten günstig!



Neee umgekehrt !!!!

Oder : Vorne den guten und günstigen Albert und hinten den guten aber teuren Nobby !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (20. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Neee umgekehrt !!!!
> 
> Oder : Vorne gut und günstig und hinten gut und teuer !
> 
> Grüße Klaus





Wir bleiben besser bei dem Ausgangsthema! Nicht das noch Jemand etwas in den falschen Hals bekommt!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Wir bleiben besser bei dem Ausgangsthema! Nicht das noch Jemand etwas in den falschen Hals bekommt!



Jetzt bleib mal Cool ich habe mich oben berichtigt !

Grüße Klaus

N8


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (20. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Jetzt bleib mal Cool ich habe mich oben berichtigt !
> 
> Grüße Klaus
> 
> N8



Aber Hallo! So cool, das ich Eiswürfel pisse!


----------



## jojogte (20. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Aber Hallo! So cool, das ich Eiswürfel pisse!


Das ist auch irgendwie normal bei dem wetter.  

Wenn ich mir ne ixon IQ geleistet habe komme ich auch wieder mittwochs zum biken...

mfg jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. Oktober 2009)

jojogte schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ne ixon IQ geleistet habe komme ich auch wieder mittwochs zum biken...
> mfg jojo



HI Johannes,

Das wäre ja schön wenn du mal wieder dabei wärst !!!!

Zur Erinnerung : Aber in Borsdorf nicht in Schotten !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## jojogte (20. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> HI Johannes,
> 
> Das wäre ja schön wenn du mal wieder dabei wärst !!!!
> 
> ...



Jup. wäre schön. denke in ein oder 2 wochen habe ich dann auch eine.   Was für ne tour ist am samstag geplant?  weil dann würde ich mitkommen und auch knobi hähnchen essen.  ansonsten wenn zu heftig komme ich einfach nur zum knobi hähnchen essen 

Momentan bike ich tagsüber hin und wieder mal hier in der gegend.  kann mir ja die zeit frei einteilen momentan. Erhalte also mein fitnesslevel zumindest

mfg jojo

In unserem Winterpokal Team sind noch 2 Plätze frei.  Wer mag kann sich gerne noch anmelden.  Link siehe Signatur


----------



## ironmann5 (20. Oktober 2009)

STOP !!!

Habe gerade in einem Forum gelesen das der Northwave auch nicht der Klopper sein soll 
aber der Shimano SH-MW80 soll sehr gut und auch günstiger (ca. 135) sein und wird hochgelobt !

Hier bis jetzt am günstigsten gefunden : http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10703/shimano-sh-mw80-gore-tex-winter-mtb-schuh.html?

Nur nebenei : Die Shimano Sommertreter haben mir bis jetzt auch am besten gepasst !!!!

Grüße Klaus[/QUOTE]

Na bei dem Preis können wier auch nach Gedern Fahren da bekommen wir dan vieleicht noch Rabatt Preis 139


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. Oktober 2009)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Na bei dem Preis können wier auch nach Gedern Fahren da bekommen wir dan vieleicht noch Rabatt Preis 139



Hi Michel,

Wo hast du den Preis her ???

Aus Gedern ???

Habe den Schuh gestern in 2 Größen bei Bike-discount bestellt !

Mal sehen wie der so ist !?

Grüße KLaus


----------



## ironmann5 (20. Oktober 2009)

Na hab ich dir doch erzält das ich bei HWG war und dort kostet er 139


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. Oktober 2009)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Na hab ich dir doch erzält das ich bei HWG war und dort kostet er 139



Na toll, so ne Sch......se !
Egal !

Übrigens will der Jan jetzt gleich los zum biken !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. Oktober 2009)

@ Alle Kurzarbeiter, Urlauber, UnterrichtsfreieZeithaber und natürlich tempöräre Ausländer !!!

Morgen (Mittwoch) wollen der Jan und ich ab 10:00 
zu einer Tour in den Vogelsberg starten !

Wer mit will müsste spätestens um 10:00 abfahrbereit bei mir 
in Kohden vor der Tür stehen !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## jojogte (20. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> @ Alle Kurzarbeiter, Urlauber und UnterrichtsfreieZeithaber
> 
> Morgen (Mittwoch) wollen der Jan und ich ab 10:00
> zu einer Tour in den Vogelsberg starten !
> ...


was ist denn geplant? Also km und zeitlich. würde eventuell mitkommen.


----------



## ironmann5 (20. Oktober 2009)

He Klaus heb dir noch ein paar körner für den Winterpokal auf, viel spaß und bis morgen zum Bike Night


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. Oktober 2009)

jojogte schrieb:


> was ist denn geplant? Also km und zeitlich. würde eventuell mitkommen.



Hi Johannes,

Wir wollen über Ülrichstein auf den Hoherodskopf und wieder runter !!!

Das werden so 70km mit über 1000hm !!!

Ich denke wir werden so ca. 4h plus Pausen brauchen !!!

Grüße Klaus

@ Michel : Ich bin dabei beim Nightride und den Winterpokal nehmen wir 
auch schön mit und zeigen den ganzen Lutschis mal was eine Harke ist !


----------



## ZJGuy (20. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> @ Alle Kurzarbeiter, Urlauber und UnterrichtsfreieZeithaber
> 
> Morgen (Mittwoch) wollen der Jan und ich ab 10:00
> zu einer Tour in den Vogelsberg starten !
> ...



Aha - temporäre "Ausländer" sind dann wohl ausgeschlossen ... 

Anyway, um die Zeit gehe ich gerade ins Bett ...

Mal sehen wie der Sonntag wird, eventuell kann ich da dann mal wieder meine geliebten Waldautobahnen besuchen - falls mir der Jetlag keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht ....

Viel Spass noch für die restliche Zeit der Herbstferien ...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. Oktober 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Aha - temporäre "Ausländer" sind dann wohl ausgeschlossen ...
> 
> Anyway, um die Zeit gehe ich gerade ins Bett ...
> 
> ...



Hi Uwe,

Ich habe meine Einladung (weiter oben) natürlich sofort geändert und 
entschuldige mich vielmals auch im Namen meiner Eltern !!!



Demnächst wieder mal gemeinsam auf den heimischen Waldautobahnen !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ZJGuy (20. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Demnächst wieder mal gemeinsam auf den heimischen Waldautobahnen !?



Aber Holla!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. Oktober 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Aber Holla!



Ja super freu mich schon !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## jojogte (21. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Johannes,
> 
> Wir wollen über Ülrichstein auf den Hoherodskopf und wieder runter !!!
> 
> ...


Oha, das schaffe ich noch nicht.  Na dann viel spaß euch beiden!

mfg jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (21. Oktober 2009)

jojogte schrieb:


> dann würde ich mitkommen und auch knobi hähnchen essen
> In unserem Winterpokal Team sind noch 2 Plätze frei.  Wer mag kann sich gerne noch anmelden.



Hi nochmal Johannes,

Du hast dich doch hoffentlich bis spätestens Montag (dieser Woche) angemeldet zur Hähnchenvernichtung !!!

Oder ???

Sonst sieht es schlecht aus und ich müsste mal bei der Karin nachhaken ob es noch einen 1/2 Hahn bzw. einen Sitzplatz für dich gibt !?

Bitte um Rückmeldung !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## jojogte (21. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi nochmal Johannes,
> 
> Du hast dich doch hoffentlich bis spätestens Montag (dieser Woche) angemeldet zur Hähnchenvernichtung !!!
> 
> ...



ähm, genau, da war doch was.  ne, habs verpennt.  hatte es mir bereitgelegt aber dann ist es montag und dienstag drunter und drüber bei mir gegangen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (21. Oktober 2009)

jojogte schrieb:


> ähm, genau, da war doch was.  ne, habs verpennt.  hatte es mir bereitgelegt aber dann ist es montag und dienstag drunter und drüber bei mir gegangen.



Also willst du kommen zur Hähnchenvernichtung oder nicht ????

Ich würde dann mal nachhaken !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## jojogte (21. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Also willst du kommen zur Hähnchenvernichtung oder nicht ????
> 
> Ich würde dann mal nachhaken !
> 
> Grüße Klaus



ja, diesen samstag mit euch.  nachhaken wäre supi, ich schreib ihr auch mal ne mail, wenn ich ne adresse von ihr finde

wenns klappt gut, wenn nicht.  c'est la vie^^


----------



## jojogte (21. Oktober 2009)

Hat geklappt mit Karin. Platz und Hähnchen sind bestellt^^

mfg jojo


----------



## erbchen (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

was geht denn morgen oder Fr? Hattet ihr nicht was geplant?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (21. Oktober 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> was geht denn morgen oder Fr? Hattet ihr nicht was geplant?
> 
> Gruß Daniel



Hi Daniel, Marco,

Morgen war zwar was geplant aber das Wetter sieht gar nicht gut aus !?

Es soll Regnen !!!!!!

Am Freitag Vormittag sieht es bis jetzt ganz gut aus soll dann aber auch ab Mittag schlechter werden !?????

Keine Ahnung was wir machen ?????

Was denkt ihr ????

Grüße Klaus


----------



## geniusltd (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin neu hier !



Grüße Steffen


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (22. Oktober 2009)

geniusltd schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich bin neu hier !
> 
> ...



Hi Steffen alte Keule schön das du mal bei uns im Vogelsberger Forum 
reinschaust obwohl du am anderen Ende der Welt (Thüringen) zuhause bist !?



Grüße Klaus

@ Michel : Hey Michel schau mal der Steffen hat auch endlich einen Account auf der Weltbesten MTB-Seite !
Ausserdem ist er jetzt auch bei uns in der Trainingsgruppe mit drin !


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. Oktober 2009)

@Marco
Schau mal nach Fat Albert Performance, Stückpreis um 20 euro, z.B. bei Bike Components, damit dürfte sich die Frage was man nimmt erledigen.
Profil ist identisch mit den teureren Snake skin und Triple Compund Mischungungen, er hat halt eben kein Triple Compund oder so Fürz.

https://bike-components.de/products/info/p20304_Fat-Albert-Performance-Front-Faltreifen-Modell-2009.html

https://bike-components.de/products/info/p23175_Fat-Albert-Performance-Front-Faltreifen-Modell-2010.html

@Winterschuhkäufer
Den Silverthrone habe ich seit letztem Jahr im Einsatz,allerdings da noch für schlanke 80 euro, weswegen alles andere preislich klar im Nachteil war.
Die Silverthrones muß man, wie wahrscheinlich die anderen Schuhe auch, wegen der Kältebrücke der Clickies, mit den Iso Einlagesohlen ausstatten die es überall für 3-5 euro gibt.
Also diese Watte/Alufolie Teile aus dem Supermarkt.
Dann ist der an sich prima, die Sohle ist steif und gut profiliert, einzig im Fersenbereich ist der Halt etwas weich, weil der da eben etwas Luft hat.

Aber so von der Isolation her, hat er mir letzte Saison im Bereich der 0°C ohne Überstülper für 2-3 Stunden problemloses biken belangt.
Zugnähte gibts keine, da der rundrum aus Plastik verschweißt ist und sonst Neopren zum Einsatz kommt.

Muß dazu sagen das ich natürlich auch Thermosocken einsetze, also ein Paket aus Thermosocken, dem Silverthorn mit Neopren,Iso Einlage und wenns mal Minusgrade hat optional noch Überzieher habe, die Überzieher habe ich aber bisher eher im Herbst für die Zeit wo es mit Sommerschuhen noch geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> @Marco
> Schau mal nach Fat Albert Performance, Stückpreis um 20 euro,



Ja gugge mal da der Alex stimmt mir zu das der gute alte Albert nach wie vor die erste Wahl ist !

Erzähle ich schon seit Monaten und Jahren !

Als Performance mit Snakeskin in 2,25 (665gr) für ca. 15-20 Euro zu haben !

Hat Volker (Borsdorf) gerade für 20 Euro im Laden !!!!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. Oktober 2009)

Na für das Geld ist alles andere ja obsolet.

Ansonsten tuts bei dem Wetter ein Maxxis Advantage sehr fein, da der aber meist 25-27 euro kostet, eben Fat Albert.

Ich hoffe das mein Pakerl kommende Woche auch da ist, damit das Zweitrad eingeweiht werden kann.
Schlimm wenn die Leute Rahmen verkaufen und Zubehör anbieten was dann nicht dabei ist....aber gut das reduzierte den Kaufpreis im Nachgang


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Na für das Geld ist alles andere ja obsolet.



Hi Alex,

Nicht nur des Preises (netter Nebeneffekt) wegen ist der Albert meine erste Wahl !

Es gibt auf dem Vorderfuß meiner Meinung nach keinen besseren Reifen !
In der Zwischenzeit entwickelt sich der Albert (aufgrund meiner Begeisterung) in meinem Umfeld 
(Michel, Jan, Peter, usw.) zum absoluten Geiheimtipp und alle teilen die Meinung über den Reifen !

Der Hammer-Grip auf so ziemlich allen Untergründen (nasse Wurzeln, Steine usw.) und der sich 
frühzeitig ankündigende Grenzbereich (Sauwichtig für mich !) sind ziemlich unschlagbar !

Den neuen Albert (mit laufrichtungsgebundenem Profil, vorne wie hinten) habe ich noch nicht testen können !
Werde ich auch nicht solange es den alten Albert für max. 20 Euro gibt !!!

Bist du den alten Albert schon mal vorne gefahren ????

Für hinten ist der Albert auch perfekt aber da er sehr weich ist, ist er (speziell auf Teer) 
schnell weggerubbelt (Lebensdauer !) und der Rollwiderstand (hört man richtig) halt etwas hoch !
Hinten werde ich wahrscheinlich dann irgenwann mal auf den 2,25'er NobbyNic umsteigen !?

Übrigens, ist schon mal jemand aufgefallen das fast alle Bike-Hersteller ihre All-Mountain-Bikes aber 
vor allem ihre Freeride-Bikes mit Albert in 2,4 vorne und NobbyNic in 2,4 hinten ausliefern !
Kein Witz !!!!! Ich war auch total überrascht !!!!
Siehe den Test der Edel-Freerider-Bikes in der aktuellen Bike !

Grüße Klaus

Stell doch mal bitte ein paar Bilder vom neuen Bike ein !
Neeeeeeeuuuuuuuuggggggiiiieeeeerrrrrrr !


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi Klaus,
ich hatte vor 4-5 Jahren auf dem Univega mal den Alber Sport in Drahtversion, der war sicher kein Vergleich zu den vorigen Contis und deutlich komfortabler, weil auch breiter.

Aber gegen den Albert hat Maxxis genug im Programm, da ist Maxxis, da aus dem DH Bereich kommend, was anderes als Schwalbe, wenn man den Richtigen nimmt vorausgesetzt.

Mich ärgert der Kauf der 2,4er NN,die müssen jetzt runtergeschrubbt werden und dann werde ich mir mal 2,35er Maxxis drauf machen, die können nur gut sein,die Kombi Advantage/Ardent in 2,25 war schon sehr fein.

Das die Edelfreerider oder generell die Bikes mit Schwalbe Reifen eher gut weg kommen als die mit Kenda oder Bontrager hat teils damit zu tun das Schwlabe klar besser ist als die und definitiv mehr Anzeigen schaltet...gute Kunden vergrault man nicht.
Die Conti Schluffen waren erst pfui und plötzlich oh wunder seit den ganzseitigen Anzeigen mit den 3 Typen und Reifen auf den Shcultern auf Schwalbe Niveau.
Was schalten Maxxis,Kenda und co an Anzeigen im Vergleich? Wenig bis nichts....

Ein Radhersteller weiß meist,schickt er sein Topmodell mit Kenda zum Test, wird das nie und nimmer Platz 1.

außer bei den Downhillern, da muß es ein Maxxis Mignion sein...da geht nichts dran vorbei, der ist aber auch böse in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Aber gegen den Albert hat Maxxis genug im Programm, da ist Maxxis, da aus dem DH Bereich kommend, was anderes als Schwalbe, wenn man den Richtigen nimmt vorausgesetzt.



Ja ich weis du bist ein Maxxis-Freund aber wir reden hier bei unserem Einsatzgebiet ja nicht von Downhill !
Oder ???
Das mit dem Test der Freeride-Bikes war nur ein Beispiel für die Reifenkombi !

Übrigens hat Schwalbe für die Dowhiller den MuddyMary im Programm !

Du hättest vor 2 Wochen in Winterberg im Bikepark mal sehen sollen wie viele DH'er diesen Reifen auf ihrer Machine verbaut hatten !!!

Aber du hast schon recht was du bezüglich der Biketest's und der montierten Reifen schreibst !

Der Maxxis Mignion ist ja auch ein Hammerteilchen für den DH-Bereich !
Keine Frage !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. Oktober 2009)

Och Maxxis hat für unsere Gegenden eben Highroller,Advantage,Ardent, und Aspen...

Der Aspen entspricht mit 460g dem Rocket Ron, ist aber im Pannenschutz deutlichst besser.

Gegen NN 2,25 hilft Advantage/Ardent 2,25 und ist deutlich überlegen.

Gegen Albert würde ich vorne den Highroller und hinten einen Advantage setzen, da das Profil offener ist, sollte speziell im Matsch der Unterschied merkbar sein.

Maxxis hat in Deutschland ein Rießenproblem im Marketing und Verfügbarkeit...geh ich irgendwohin und will Reifen steht/hängt da meist Schwalbe rum, evtl noch Specialized wenns ein Speci Händler ist oder eben Conti.

Maxxis im Laden...schwer wenns kein Laden ist der, wie z.B. Hibike, einen lukrativen Webshop hat.

Erstausrüstung mit Maxxis ab Werk...da gibt es nichts.

Keinen Dunst wieso das so ist, evtl ist die Firmenphilospohie fokusiert auf Produktion, Entwicklung und Nachrüstmarkt und letzteres sehr konservativ. Auch bei den Tests, da kommt ein Maxxis im reifenvergleichstest gegen 2-3 Schwalbes und 2 Contis...irgendwo...mhhh
evtl liegts aber auch daran das Schwalbe und Conti Deutsche Firmen sind und nicht nur einen Subdienstleister für den deutschen Markt haben.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi nochmal Alex,

Also ich habe mir jetzt mal die Maxxis-Schlappen angesehen und festgestellt das mir die Profile recht gut gefallen !!!!

Ich denke ich werde die mal ausprobieren wenn meine Albert Vorräte zur Neige gehen !

Speziell hinten wäre ein Test der Maxxis evtl. mal eine Alternative !?

Wo bekommt man die am günstigsten ????

Ardent oder Advantage für hinten ???

2,25'er auf jeden Fall !!!

Hast du von denen was in 2,25 in deinem Fundus um die mal zu Testen ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. Oktober 2009)

Ähm...hinten, kommt drauf an.
Im Sommer bzw auf festem und leicht feuchtem Boden klar Ardent, der rollt leichter.

Im Winter mit feucht und Matsch antweder Advantage/Advantage oder Highroller/Advantage als Kombi

Für den Bremsgrip vorn den Advantage. Der Baut auch sichtlich höher als Schwalbe, der 2,25er wirkt optisch wie ein 2,4er Schwalbe,das gibt Komfort.

Hier hast du noch eine nette Profilübersicht falls du auf der Maxxis HP warst, der Shop ist (zumindest) für die Übersicht sehr gut, Profilname anklicken und staunen: http://www.silberfische.net

Ich bestelle die mal bei Bike Discount(http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m356/k371/maxxis.html?od=&ft=1),mal bei bike Components(http://www.bike-components.de/index.php?cat=c454_MTB-Faltreifen.html&sort=&XTCsid=96e2f955aeb59de937d5296b0b6818fa&limit=&filter_id=77&order=),je nachdem.
Hibike ist da meist zu teuer.

Mein Fundus an Neureifen ist momentan auf einen neuen Ardent in 2,25 beschränkt, der ist der Nachfolger für den angefahrenen 2,25er Ardent der jetzt mit um 2000km noch ordentlich ist,nur eben im Schlamm bissl zickt,dafür ist er aber auch nicht gemacht,da lügt die Übersicht keinesfalls, daher will ich dir den nicht anbieten.


----------



## Vogelsberger (24. Oktober 2009)

Wer noch keine Winterschuhe hat, hier gibts die Silverthrones für schlanke 79,99 :

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/2-Danger-2danger-Silverthrone-Winter/dp/B000RY1I3C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1256404722&sr=8-1-fkmr1"]http://www.amazon.de/2-Danger-2danger-Silverthrone-Winter/dp/B000RY1I3C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1256404722&sr=8-1-fkmr1[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusltd (25. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Steffen alte Keule schön das du mal bei uns im Vogelsberger Forum
> reinschaust obwohl du am anderen Ende der Welt (Thüringen) zuhause bist !?
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ja Big-Uphill-K, will dir und den Vogelsbergern mal zeigen wie "am anderen Ende der Welt" trainiert wird!


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also Team zwei wird in den kommenden Tagen auf jeden Fall noch vollzählig. Danach geht es rund. Schade, dass die Ergebinsse der Trainings der vergangenen Tage nicht zählt! 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## jojogte (25. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also Team zwei wird in den kommenden Tagen auf jeden Fall noch vollzählig. Danach geht es rund. Schade, dass die Ergebinsse der Trainings der vergangenen Tage nicht zählt!
> 
> ...



Cool.  Vollzähliges Team zu haben wird schon fein!  Ab 2. Nov gehts dann los, macht euch schonmal auf was gefasst


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. Oktober 2009)

Marco du bist gemein,ich schraube und grübele mehr über selbiges als es zu tun.

Was wurde den nun aus dem Genius (RIP) ? 
Begegnet es uns demnächst in Form einer neu gestylten Colaflasche mit der Aufschrift "ich war mal Marcos Genius!" oder wie nun? 

Und wer ist der letzte Star im Team Two? Ich bin ja sooooo aufgeregt 


@Klaus
Zweitbike verzögert sich..der "fast neue" Rahmen entpuppte sich heute,nachdem ich endlich die Infos fand die meine Skepsis bestätigten, als 2005er mit nur 100mm FW,also zu wenig Federweg am Heck und keiner 180mm disc Fähigkeit für hinten, meine alte Revelation geht also auch nicht rein.
Dabei hatte ich mich so auf ein Trek Fuel Ex mit 130/120 gefreut, aber so muß ich wohl ersmal weiter suchen und das Teil wieder abstoßen.

@All, wenn die Woche irgendwo um Nidda/Nillekoppsachsen(Eichelsachsen) was gegen 15 uhr geht dann Bescheid sagen, wenn ichs nen Tag vorher weiß packe ich Rad und Klamotten ins Auto und komme dann direkt aus Eschborn dahin.
Früher als 15 uhr wird schwer und Mittwoch geht nicht.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (25. Oktober 2009)

jojogte schrieb:


> Cool.  Vollzähliges Team zu haben wird schon fein!  Ab 2. Nov gehts dann los, macht euch schonmal auf was gefasst



Genau!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe ein neues Thema für den Winterpokal-Schreibverkehr aufgemacht !

Da sich nicht alle dem Thema "Biker im Vogelsberg" zuordnen können oder wollen !

Siehe hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6469440&GOTO=Newpost

Wäre also schön wenn alles was Winterpokal betrifft dort zentral abgehandelt wird !?

z.B.: Beleidigungen, Anstichelungen, Erniedrigungen, Prolereien usw......



Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Oktober 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Genau!



Wer kommt denn noch in das Team Two ?????

Ich bin ja total gespannt !

Gelle Alex !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. Oktober 2009)

Jawohl Klaus.

Ich vermute der heißt bestimmt Ulrich oder Armstrong der neue, da kann der rest sich warm anziehen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Jawohl Klaus.
> 
> Ich vermute der heißt bestimmt Ulrich oder Armstrong der neue, da kann der rest sich warm anziehen.



Na das wäre ja total Geil !!!!!!

Schmeis mir doch mal deinen alten 2,25'er Ardent vor die Tür !

Oder noch besser : Überlass mir kurz deinen neuen Ardent für ein paar Kilometer zum Testen !
Das wäre mir noch am liebsten ! Dir aber wahrscheinlich nicht ???
Nur für ein paar wenige Kilometer !
Mal kurz vorne, mal kurz hinten Testen !
Das Wetter bzw. der Untergrund sind/ist im Moment optimal um sich ein Bild zu machen !

Ich würde mir schon gerne mal ein Bild über die Maxxis-Schlappen machen !
Was denkst du ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. Oktober 2009)

Na Klaus,
also den Ardent brauchst du zumindest vorn nicht testen, da gehört er nicht hin, das macht keiner.

Auch im Matsch wie gesagt ist er nicht so, du brauchst einen Advantage in 2,25.

Hast du nicht die Woche irgendwie mal eine tour geplant die nicht um 13 Uhr startet,sondern ein Wink später?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Hast du nicht die Woche irgendwie mal eine tour geplant die nicht um 13 Uhr startet,sondern ein Wink später?



Hi Alex,

Am Mittwoch Nightride um 18:00 ab Borsdorf oder am Samstag 
Biketreff um 14:30 ab Borsdorf !!!!!

Donnerstag und Freitag würde gehen ab 15:30 !!!!!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ZJGuy (26. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm,

dann sollte ich mir doch mal so 1 - 2 Albert ordern ...

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k361/a6460/albert-performance-225.html

Obwohl ich ja kein Schwalbe Fan bin, habe ich ja noch 2 NN's hier bei mir rumliegen, die noch einen Vorderreifen suchen.

Der Albert scheint da ein gutes Preis Leistungs Verhältnis zu haben (ja Klaus ich weiss, ist dein Lieblingsreifen ... ) 

Am Sonntag war ich am Nachmittag mal knapp 2 Stunden und 31Km unterwegs um wir mal den Jetlag zu vertreiben. Mann, glaubt man kaum was der einem zu schaffen machen kann ... 

Anyway, der Herbst / Winter scheint ja in unseren Wäldern angekommen zu sein. Meine Semi's (Geax Saguaro) kommen hier langsam an Ihre Grenzen (zu feucht, zu matschig).

Daher wird's wohl Zeit für die Winterreifen ...

Die Kombination Albert / NN werde ich dann mal bei meiner Tochter bzw bei mir ans Fully schrauben. Wobei eigentlich meine Traumkombination noch halb abgenutzt im Keller steht: Panaracer Dart / Smoke.

Die haben mich fast noch nie verlassen, bis auf ein paar Dornen im Smoke.

Aber wird halt mal Zeit für Veränderungen ...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Oktober 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> dann sollte ich mir doch mal so 1 - 2 Albert ordern ...



Hi Uwe,

Achtung das Angebot bezieht sich auf die Drahtversion des Albert !

Die Gewichtsangabe stimmt bei weitem nicht mit 690gr !!!!!

Der hat als 2,25'er Draht : 795 gr. !

Der Albert als Faltversion ist aber auch bei vielen Anbietern fÃ¼r unter 20 Euro zu haben !

Hier z.B. als Rear (auch Front) Version mit 665 gr (selbst gewogen) ! : 

http://www.netsport24.de/-p-5573.html

Die reine Front-Version muss ich mal schauen !

Solltest du bestellen wollen dann gib kurz laut und ich klÃ¤r mal ab wer noch alles einen brauch !

Ich habe Sie zuletzt bei einem EBAY-HÃ¤ndler ohne EBAY und ohne Versand fÃ¼r 15 â¬ geordert !
Ich mÃ¼sste mal nachhaken ob der noch welche hat !
Als Front hatte er zuletzt keine mehr !
Rear ???

GrÃ¼Ãe Klaus


----------



## ZJGuy (26. Oktober 2009)

Oh ja,

Danke für die Info.

Front - nur Front, was anderes brauche ich nicht.

Wie gesagt, ich habe noch 4 (vier!!!) Sätze MTB Reifen im Keller liegen, die müssen erst mal noch mal weggeschrubbt werden.

Wobei ein Satz ein reiner Sommer / Familien / Frankfurt LRS Satz ist (Geax Evolution mit 11-28 Deore Spider). Die Decken kommen aber nächstes Jahr in die Tonne, da reisst mir fast die ganze Seitenwand auf ...

Aber back zum Winter: Ja, der Front Albert wäre OK. Wobei man auch mal einen Maxxis Advantage ausprobieren könnte, aber der wäre in der 2.25" Version doch deutlich teurer.

Nicht das ich den Qualitätsunterschied zum Maxxis nicht sehe (Kevlar, zusätzlicher Pannenschutz etc).

Aber ich für meine MTB Künste sehe da nicht so den Riesen Vorteil, mir einen so guten Reifen zu holen. Zweckmässigkeit lautet da meine Devise ...

Nichtsdestrotrotz würde ich eventuell von jedem (Albert vorne, Maxxis Adv für vorne) mir ein Exemplar bestellen.

Sag Bescheid wer noch. Und wenn Volker den im Laden hat - why not?


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr Kläuse....

Albert Falt Performance bei Bike Components, Bike Components hat unter 4 euro Versand, nur so anbei, günstigster Lieferant, da gibts auch sonst ein großes Reifensortiment.

@Nidda-Klaus
Was ich dir anbieten könnte wäre ein als Vorderreifen angefahrener Advantage in 2,25, der schaut für die 1500km noch gut aus,sollte gehen.
Der ist zwar eher für match und losen Grund, könnte aber auf Asphalt auch gut gehen.
Da ich fürs Zweitrad nach einem anderen Rahmen schauen muß,steht der andere LRS sowieso erstmal nur in der Ecke.

Mal sehen wie ich den zu dir bekomme, Mittwoch wird wohl nichts.
Donnerstag/Freitag klingt gut....gibts da eine noch nicht im GPS Forum ausgedehnte Borsdorfer Trailrunde die sich links und rechts der Bundesstrasse bis Berstadt zieht oder sowas? 

Ich order mir jetzt die Kanonen, 2x 2,4er Advantages, nachdem mir der Nobby in 2,4 eben wieder 3mal merklich weggerutscht ist, das liebe alte Kurvenproblem in Verbindung mit Feuchtigkeit, davon hats ja momentan genug.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> @Nidda-Klaus
> Was ich dir anbieten könnte wäre ein als Vorderreifen angefahrener Advantage in 2,25, der schaut für die 1500km noch gut aus,sollte gehen.
> 
> gibts da eine noch nicht im GPS Forum ausgedehnte Borsdorfer Trailrunde die sich links und rechts der Bundesstrasse bis Berstadt zieht oder sowas?



Hi Alex,

Das Angebot mit dem Advantage in 2,25 für vorne nehme ich gerne an !
Würde ich schon gerne mal testen !

Die Borsdorfer Trailrunde ist eigentlich auf der GPS-Seite eingestellt !
Siehe hier : http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.10993.html
Einzigstes Problem ist das ein kurzer Teil der Strecke neben dem Steinbruch in 
Ober-Widdersheim nicht mehr existiert weil der Steinbruch erweitert wurde !

Können wir aber gerne mal abfahren wenn du Bock hast !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (27. Oktober 2009)

Klaus...mit Erschrecken stelle ich fest DU WIRST ALT.

Wer hat den damals gemosert das die Trailrunde ab Steinbruch irgendwie weg ist...

Ich dachte ihr hättet mittlerweile über die Borsdorfer Trailrunde hinaus was gefunden?
Ok ich mußte damals mangels Licht in Ober Widdersheim retour, sonst wäre es zu dunkel geworden, evtl habe ich die Seite des Waldes gegenüber Ober Widdersheim, also Häuserhof Seite nicht "erfahren".

Zum Advantage:

Du kannst ihn natürlich vorne fahren, kein Ding, ich würde ihn dir aber auch als Hinterreifen für Herbst/Winter ans Herz legen, sein gutes Traktionsverhalten und die Selbstreinigung qualifizieren ihn auch fürs Hinterrad,zumindest in der Jahreszeit wenns unter den Stollen eher matschig/pfützig ist.
Im Sommer fährt man ihn halt dafür eher vorne als hinten und hinten dafür eben einen Ardent, das hat mit dem geringeren Rollwiderstand des Ardent im Vergleich zum Advantage zu tun.
Der Ardent ist enger im Profil, nicht so hochstollig und hat zusätzlich in Laufrichtung angeschrägte Stollen in der Mitte für geringeren Rollwiderstand, was hat der Advantage eben nicht so.
Was auch der Grund ist wieso der Ardent beim momentanen Wetter nicht so toll ist, er setzt sich entsprechend schneller zu, die angeschrägten Stollen sind auf festem Boden gut, im Schlamm wirkt das aber wie ein Slick.

Die Übersichtsskala bei Silberfisch hat da recht und das ist eigentlich die Maxxis Skala, schade das Schwalbe sowas für seine Reifen nicht hat, deren Verschleiß und Gripskala ist ja im Grip nur pauschal und nicht Untergrundbezogen, also momentan wenig aussagekräftig.

Im Übrigens: Wo Schwalbe mit Triple Compund weichere Stollen macht, die sich dem Rollwiderstand zugute auf festem Boden zusammen drücken, schrägt Maxxis die Stollen an und nimmt (im Vergleich) härtere Gummimischungen,die sich zudem noch langsamer zurückformen.
Beides senkt den Rollwiderstand....aber rate mal welcher Reifen weniger fix verschleisst....

Habe mir heute wie angekündigt die beiden 2,4er Advantages bestellt, die mit Glück diese Woche da sind wenn das mit der Vorkasse unter den Banken rechtzeitig klappt und Bike components in die Hufe kommt.

Wegen Biken...Samstag ist eine Option, ich sehe es aber wieder kommen das mir das wie so oft zu spät zum losfahren ist,wenn das Wochenende die einzig ganztägig bikefähige Zeit ist,nutze ich sie meist gern ab 10 oder sowas.

Wenn dein Freitag noch steht, kann man den mal ins Auge fassen und das Donnerstag konkretisieren.


----------



## ironmann5 (27. Oktober 2009)

Na wenn das so ist dan fahr halt morgens und mittags noch mal mit uns doppel Spaß Doppel Punkte im Winterpokal, immer Positiv sehen. Oder was meinst du Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. Oktober 2009)

Also der KM Fresser ist ja mal gar kein Indikator...der weiß schon warum

Es siegt meist nicht nur die Lust morgens gemütlich loszufahren und spätnachmittag/abends heim zu kommen und viel km auf dem Tacho zu haben, sondern auch die Faulheit das Rad und co ins Auto zu packen und 19km per Auto zu fahren wenn die Strecken auch vor der Tür liegen.

Jaja...19km gehen auch mit dem Rad...aber wenn man da schon längst seit dem Vormittag unterwegs ist und sein kann, ist man das meist eher als nur eine Kurztour um dann das Auto zu beladen oder nochmal extra nach Nidda zu radeln....außerdem bewege ich die Kiste unter der Woche mehr als genug 

Und ja: Ich dusche warm 

Würde ja gern mal an einem Wochenende ab morgens das Nauheimer Trailfestival abreiten und danach gemütlich ins Friedberger Brauhaus einfallen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Oktober 2009)

@ Uwe,

Sag mal du hast doch diese Leuchte : http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

Oder ????

Das ist doch eindeutig die gleiche die diese Firma aus Mömbris bei Aschaffenburg für 150 anbietet !!!!

Siehe : http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/page/12?shop_param

Welche Erfahrung hast du mit dieser Lampe gemacht ????
Muss ja mit 900Lumen und 120Lux echt der Preis-Leistungshammer sein !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Klaus...mit Erschrecken stelle ich fest DU WIRST ALT.
> 
> Wer hat den damals gemosert das die Trailrunde ab Steinbruch irgendwie weg ist...
> 
> Ich dachte ihr hättet mittlerweile über die Borsdorfer Trailrunde hinaus was gefunden?



Hi Alex,

Stimmt du hast recht !
Das warst du !!!!!
Ich erinnere mich wieder !

Die Borsdorfer Trailrunde ist bis auf das kurze Stück (kann man umgehen) 
ja noch vollkommen intakt und gar nicht übel !!!!

Aber die Bad Nauheimer Trailrunde ist natürlich viiiiieeeeeel besser !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ZJGuy (28. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> @ Uwe,
> 
> Sag mal du hast doch diese Leuchte : http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
> 
> ...



Hi Klaus,

ja, das Ding habe ich. Ist sehr gut und sehr hell. Die Tinysun soll laut unserem Forum hier (Elektronikthread) eine eigenständige Entwicklung sein. Sehen beide allerdings ziemlich gleich aus ..., und haben auch die gleiche Lichtausbeute - theoretisch.

Ich jedenfalls bin mit der DX sehr zufrieden, und schäme mich auch nicht nur 55 ausgegeben zu haben ...

Falls ich das am Mittwoch schaffe, komme ich mal zum abendlichen Ritt vorbei.

Dann könnt ihr Euch das selber ansehen.

Gruss,

Uwe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. Oktober 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Hi Klaus,
> Falls ich das am Mittwoch schaffe, komme ich mal zum abendlichen Ritt vorbei.



Hi Uwe,

Das wäre spitzenmäßig wenn wir die mal Live sehen könnten !

Ich bin zwar mit meiner Ixon IQ sehr zufrieden aber die muss ja um einiger heller sein und evtl. auch die bessere Ausleuchtung haben !

Wo hast du deine gekauft ???

Bei Dealextreme ???

Biketreff am Mittwoch um 18:00 beim Volker in Borsdorf !!!!!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi Uwe,

Ich hoffe dir hat der Nightride gestern Abend gefallen ????

War doch ne schöne Runde auch wenn du nur mit einer Stunde gerechnet hast !

Leider verrechnet !



Hoffe du bist nächste Woche wieder dabei !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. Oktober 2009)

@ Alex,

Wie sieht es heute (Freitag) mit einer kleinen MTB-Runde aus ??????

Ich bin heute Morgen mit dem RR unterwegs aber wir können heute MIttag gerne noch eine Runde drehen !

Meld dich mal !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojogte (30. Oktober 2009)

So wei siehts aus, ich werde wohl auch spontan ne Runde drehen so gegen 14 oder 15 uhr.  Niddarer trailrunde oder so.

mfg jojo


----------



## Vogelsberger (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi Klaus,
bei mir heute nicht, der *?!?!* Stau gestern auf der A5 hat mir die zeit genommen den Advantage von der  Felge zu ziehen und auch die Zeit für Bike mitnehmen und klamotten so das es heute nicht paßt erst noch heimzugs und Sachen holen,dann wieder retour.

Morgen kann Borsdorf aktuell sein da die Post wohl morgen die Advantages bringen könnte fürs LV,daher werde ich nicht vor 11 Uhr losfahren und wenn die Advantages kommen die Nobbies direkt in die Ecke und Advantages drauf,so das 14:30 dann gut sein könnte. Wäre ich Post wüßt ichs aber mir DHL habe ich ja seit 2005 nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. Oktober 2009)

jojogte schrieb:


> So wei siehts aus, ich werde wohl auch spontan ne Runde drehen so gegen 14 oder 15 uhr.  Niddarer trailrunde oder so.
> mfg jojo



HI Johannes,

Wie wäre es gegen 15:00 bei mir ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. Oktober 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Morgen kann Borsdorf aktuell sein



Hi Alex,

Du willst morgen in Borsdorf dabei sein ???

Cooooooollll !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## jojogte (30. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> HI Johannes,
> 
> Wie wäre es gegen 15:00 bei mir ???
> 
> Grüße Klaus



Werde da sein!

mfg Johannes


----------



## ZJGuy (30. Oktober 2009)

Morgen (Samstag) wieder beim Volker in Borsdorf?

Wieviel Uhr?

Falls ich es mir einrichten kann, komme ich wieder vorbei!

Die Chancen stehen aber 50 / 50 ...

Was steht dann an? Mal wieder Richtung HH?

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. Oktober 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Morgen (Samstag) wieder beim Volker in Borsdorf?
> Wieviel Uhr?



Hi Uwe,

Wir treffen uns um 14:30 beim Volker !

Wohin es geht wird wieder kurzfristig entschieden !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTBvdlocke (1. November 2009)

Hallo hier bin ich heute drüber gestolpert! 
Ich nen in mel den EVERLAST des Mountainbikes.


Also bleibt bitte beim Biken und wechselt nicht zum gesang.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yn6-Ktmpjv4&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yn6-Ktmpjv4&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwdlSFuyK2k"]YouTube - Alles ArschlÃ¶cher[/ame]



Gruß Tobi


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. November 2009)

MTBvdlocke schrieb:


> Hallo hier bin ich heute drüber gestolpert!
> Also bleibt bitte beim Biken und wechselt nicht zum gesang.



Hi Tobi,

Na das ist jawohl gesangstechnisch der absolute Negativbrüller !

Brrrrrrrrrrr wie schlecht !

Da bleiben wir wirklich lieber beim Biken !!!!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ironmann5 (1. November 2009)

gude wie was geht heute en so


----------



## jojogte (1. November 2009)

Was könnte denn gehen?   Aber ich habe so nen blödes kratzen im Hals


----------



## ironmann5 (1. November 2009)

die anderen wollen nicht ich aber muß unbedingt an die frische luft


----------



## jojogte (1. November 2009)

Machs Fenster auf

Ne, habe auch lust, aber Hals ist etwas zu.  Will doch Fit sein für den morgigen Tag.  Ach, alles blöd

mfg jojo


----------



## ZJGuy (1. November 2009)

Michel,

so um 14.15 an der LutherEiche (alte Schottener Strasse)?


----------



## DeStorch (2. November 2009)

schönen guten abend!
ich bin de storch und hab mich hier mal angemeldet um ein paar tipps zu sammeln wo man denn ordentlich biken kann. 
hab mich vor kurzem dafür entschieden ein wenig mehr geld für ein bike auszugeben um länger was davon zu haben und um etwas anspruchsvoller durch die wälder deutschlands zu fahren.
komm aus altenstadt in der wetterau und habs demnach nicht weit in den vogelsberg, nur kenn ich mich da nicht so gut aus. 
wo kann man denn am besten fahren und wo hat man ein paar heftigere abfahrten.
ich interessiere mich sehr für freeride und downhill, will aber erstmal herausfinden was mir mehr spass macht.

mfg: deStorch


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. November 2009)

DeStorch schrieb:


> schönen guten abend!
> ich bin de storch und hab mich hier mal angemeldet um ein paar tipps zu sammeln wo man denn ordentlich biken kann.
> hab mich vor kurzem dafür entschieden ein wenig mehr geld für ein bike auszugeben um länger was davon zu haben und um etwas anspruchsvoller durch die wälder deutschlands zu fahren.
> komm aus altenstadt in der wetterau und habs demnach nicht weit in den vogelsberg, nur kenn ich mich da nicht so gut aus.
> ...



Hi deStroch, (richtiger Name ?)

Du kannst gerne mal Samstags um 14:30 zum Biketreff in Borsdorf, in den Neun Morgen 1a (nähe von Nidda) vorbeikommen und ne Runde mit uns fahren !
Je nach Temperatur und Untergrund fahren wir im Winter mehr auf Waldautobahnen als auf den hiesigen Trails (teils selbst angelegt) !

Ich persönlich bin von Nidda und wenn du ein GPS dein eigen nennst kannst du auch gerne mal ein paar 
meiner Touren nachfahren oder mal bei mir nachfragen dann können wir auch gerne mal gemeinsam ne Runde drehen !!!!

Siehe hier : http://www.gps-tour.info/de/community/tours.klausemann.html

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (3. November 2009)

@deStorch...
Du bist aber nicht Christian oder?


----------



## DeStorch (3. November 2009)

gude...
erstmal danke für das angebot! jetzt am samstag bin ich bei der freundin in freiburg...wann anders aber gern.

ja storch ist mein richtiger name und der christian ist mein grosser bruder.
ist ja lustig! woher kennst du ihn denn?


----------



## Vogelsberger (4. November 2009)

Christian war mal ein Klassenkamerad von mir damals in Büdingen


----------



## jojogte (5. November 2009)

Wetter soll ja morgen "gut" werden. Also ein  Freitag Mittagsründchen so gegen 14 oder 15 Uhr?  

Klaus?(geh vorher aber wieder RR fahren)

mfg jojo


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. November 2009)

jojogte schrieb:


> Wetter soll ja morgen "gut" werden. Also ein  Freitag Mittagsründchen so gegen 14 oder 15 Uhr?
> 
> Klaus?(geh vorher aber wieder RR fahren)
> 
> mfg jojo



Hi Johannes,

Ab 15:00 dürfte kein Problem sein !
Also wenn noch jemand Bock hat einfach um 15:00 bei mir in Kohden an der Startlinie stehen !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## jojogte (5. November 2009)

Fein, bis morgen dann 

mfg jojo


----------



## ZJGuy (5. November 2009)

Grrrrrrrr .... 

Noch keinen Kilometer diese Woche im Sattel gesessen - ihr Glücklichen!

Gruss aus dem wärmeren Süden,

Ciao Bella


----------



## DeStorch (5. November 2009)

kenn ich....
bin krank geschrieben und soll schön im bett bleiben...****!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. November 2009)

Hallo Biker,

um die Sache mit unserem geplanten Nightride auf den Hoherodskopf
anzuschieben, mache ich hier einen Terminvorschlag.
Man sollte die Sache möglichst schnell angehen, bevor Schnee auf den Vulkan fällt.
Ich würde den 21.11. vorschlagen.
Start bei Volker in Borsdorf um 17:00 oder beim Bernd in Schotten um 18:00 (wir kommen vorbei).
Ziel natürlich der Hoherodskopf und anschließend gemütliches Zusammensein in der Taufsteinhütte.
Bitte um Rückmeldung ob der Termin genehm ist und wenn ja, wer mitkommt
damit wir bei Jürgen Carnier (Taufsteinhütte) einen Tisch reservieren können.

Grüße Klaus + Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZJGuy (7. November 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> ... damit wir bei Jürgen Carnier (Taufsteinhütte) einen Tisch reservieren können ...



Also keine Rückfahrt mit dem Bike runter nach Schotten?

Sollte man nur wissen damit man dann die Abholung einplanen kann!


----------



## ironmann5 (7. November 2009)

Natürlich geht es dan auch berg ab das ist doch grad das geile oder Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (7. November 2009)

Das wäre ja dann ein Weicheiride,nur hoch,aber nicht runter trauen...

Mal sehen was meine Prüfungsvorbereitung bis dahin sagt, am 25igsten wartet eine 6 Stunden Prüfung auf mich,zwar leider nur die Vorletzte aber die Schlimmste, vor allem fürs Handgelenk wird das ungewohnt.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. November 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Also keine Rückfahrt mit dem Bike runter nach Schotten?
> Sollte man nur wissen damit man dann die Abholung einplanen kann!



Hi Uwe und alle anderen die den Nightride mitmachen wollen !

Natürlich geht es nach dem 1. Einkehrschwung in der Taufsteinhütte wieder runter 
nach Schotten und Nidda zum Après irgendwo im Raum Nidda !

Nur hoch kann ja jeder !!!

Alles klaro ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. November 2009)

Hallo an alle,

Am Donnerstag+Freitag (12.+13.11.09) ist wieder mal Hähnchenvernichtung in Bernd's Bierstube angesagt !!!

*Achtung Kommando zurück !!!!

Leider sind schon alle Plätze und Hähnchen weg !!!!!

Aber am 19.11.2009 gibt es nochmal ein paar Hähnchen zu vernichten !!!!

Ich habe vorab schon mal 6 Plätze reserviert !!!*

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ZJGuy (10. November 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Uwe und alle anderen die den Nightride mitmachen wollen !
> 
> Natürlich geht es nach dem 1. Einkehrschwung in der Taufsteinhütte wieder runter
> nach Schotten und Nidda zum Après irgendwo im Raum Nidda !
> ...



Na das will ich doch hoffen!

Dein erstes Posting hörte sich nämlich so an das wir dort einkehren ... 

Super, also wie geplant hoch und runter - bei vollem Beam!

Gruss, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (10. November 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Na das will ich doch hoffen!
> Dein erstes Posting hörte sich nämlich so an das wir dort einkehren ...
> Super, also wie geplant hoch und runter - bei vollem Beam!
> Gruss, Uwe



Hi Uwe,

In der Taufsteinhütte wollten wir schon einkehren (Tisch ist bestellt) aber nicht auf Ewig ..... !

Wir sollten dann schon noch so Fit sein das wir alle wieder heil runter kommen bei vollem Beam !

Wir trinken dann lieber was (oder auch etwas mehr) in Nidda in Bernd's Bierstube !

OK ?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (10. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

Hier mal die Gesichter zu den Bekloppten des Team One :







Michel (Ironmann5), Klaus (Big-Uphill-L), Christoph (Windi01), Thomas (Lampenoel), Gitti (Schwinne Gitti)

Grüße und weiter so !

Klaus


----------



## ironmann5 (10. November 2009)

Ein gemeinsames Bild solst du woll auch da einfügen können wo du immer die Schlauen Sprüche rein machst


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (10. November 2009)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Ein gemeinsames Bild solst du woll auch da einfügen können wo du immer die Schlauen Sprüche rein machst



Ja das habe ich gerade versucht aber das funzt nicht !

Habe die Jungs gerade nochmal angeschrieben !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (12. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

was haltet Ihr denn hiervon? 



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6534936#post6534936

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. November 2009)

Hi Marco,
zum Genuis schreibst nix und dann kommst mit sowas....

Sieht nett aus, wenn auch nicht so robust wie mein Etrex, kann aber wohl mehr und ist der Anfang vom Ende für Garmin mit ihren propritären Lösungen.

Touchscreen,seh ich das richtig?

Halt den doch mal unter nen tropfenden Wasserhahn um Regen zu simulieren, wie reagiert der da drauf ? Springt er dann wild rum?


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (12. November 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> zum Genuis schreibst nix und dann kommst mit sowas....
> 
> Sieht nett aus, wenn auch nicht so robust wie mein Etrex, kann aber wohl mehr und ist der Anfang vom Ende für Garmin mit ihren propritären Lösungen.
> ...



Servus Alex,

zum Genius gibt es auch noch nichts Neues. Werde Dich auf dem Laufenden halten. 

Das Gerät ist absolut Wasserdicht! Hier die Daten:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPEZIFIKATIONEN xplova G5 OUTDOOR-NAVIGATOR

Abmessungen   75 x 102 x 19 mm (B x H x T)

Gewicht   180 g (nur GPS-Empfänger)

Empfangs-Empfindlichkeit   159 dbm

Display
8,9 cm (3.5 Zoll) Farbdisplay
transflektiv (gut ablesbar auch bei Sonnenlicht)
berührungsempfindlich (Touchscreen)

Sensoren und Schnittstellen
barometrischer Höhenmesser
ANT+ für externe Sensoren wie Brustgurt, Trittfrequenzmesser etc.
Batteriestatus
Micro SD Steckplatz
USB 2.0 miniUSB Anschluss

Batterie   Wiederaufladbare Li-Polymer Batterie für bis zu 10 h Betriebszeit

Wasserdicht und stoßfest   nach IPX7 Standard 

GPS Navigation
Kartendaten - im Gerät gespeicherte 2D/3D topographische Karten, Straßen- und Rasterkarten
POI (Points of Interest) - vorgespeicherte allgemeine und Outdoor-POIs
Routenplanung, grafische und Sprachnavigation im Gerät
Navigation ebenfalls möglich anhand vorgespeicherter Radrouten und am PC geplanter Strecken
Grafische Darstellung des Höhenprofils der Route 
Anzeige von aktuellem Ort auf der Karte, Adresse, Geo-Koordinaten, Touren
Aufzeichnung und Anzeige von Radfahrdaten in Echtzeit
Einstellbare Routenvorgaben für Fahrrad, Fußgänger, Motorrad und Auto
Wechsel der Anzeige (z.B. Navigation, Fahrdaten, Höhenprofil) durch Berühren des Bildschirms

Fahrrad-Computer (für die Messung ist teilweise ist optionales Zubehör erforderlich)
Anzeige bzw. Berechnung von Zeit, Geschwindigkeit, Entfernung/Distanz, Höhe, Steigung, Puls, Trittfrequenz, Kalorienverbrauch, Rundenzeit
vom Benutzer einstellbares Trainingsprogramm mit Schwellenwerten
Datenaufzeichnung
Stoppuhr mit Zwischenzeiten
Ansehen, bearbeiten und analysieren der gespeicherten Daten

PC Software X-Tracks
Speichern, Verwalten, Ansehen und Analysieren der gespeicherten Daten in grafischer Form am PC
Tour Explorer Lite - PC Tools zur Routenplanung und Verwaltung der topographischen Rasterkarten
X-Navi  Manager - PC Tools für das Karten und POI-Management 

Lieferumfang
xplova G5 Outdoor-Navigator, Befestigungs-Set für das Fahrrad, Ladegerät, USB-Kabel

Optionales Zubehör
Pulsmesser (Brustgurt)
Kombinierter Sender für Trittfrequenz und Geschwindigkeit

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich super und mir gefällt besonders gut, dass man die einzelnen Ansichten einfach durch Wischen mit dem Finger über das Display, wechseln kann. Also keine lästige Knopfsuche beim Biken, sondern einfach nur kurz den Finger (habe ich mit Handschuh getestet; funktioniert problemlos) über das Display streichen und schön ist man in der Kartendarstellung oder bei den Körperwerten. Fast wie beim iPhone! 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (13. November 2009)

Hi Marco,
mir ist schon klar das dass Teil wasserdicht ist, das habe ich auch nie angezweifelt oder gefragt.
Mir stellt sich wie gesagt nur die Frage wie das Teil auf Regen reagiert, wenn der Touchscreen das auch merkt würde das Teil im Regenbetrieb im Display ständig die Anzeige wechseln, genauso wie bei Matschspritzern die aufs Display gelangen.
Das sollte bei so einem 500 Taler Teil bedacht sein, fragt sich nur ob es das auch seitens Hersteller durch Herabsetzung der Touchscreenempfindlichkeit ist,sonst freut sich der Akku.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (13. November 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> mir ist schon klar das dass Teil wasserdicht ist, das habe ich auch nie angezweifelt oder gefragt.
> Mir stellt sich wie gesagt nur die Frage wie das Teil auf Regen reagiert, wenn der Touchscreen das auch merkt würde das Teil im Regenbetrieb im Display ständig die Anzeige wechseln, genauso wie bei Matschspritzern die aufs Display gelangen.
> Das sollte bei so einem 500 Taler Teil bedacht sein, fragt sich nur ob es das auch seitens Hersteller durch Herabsetzung der Touchscreenempfindlichkeit ist,sonst freut sich der Akku.



Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich das Gerät erste einen Tag und der Biketest steht für das Wochenende an. 

Da ich aber danach mein Bike waschen muss, werde ich das Gerät mal unter den Dampfstrahler legen. 

Das Ergebnis gebe ich Dir dann bekannt!  Sicherlich wird das Ergebnis nicht schlechter sein als bei einem Garmin Oregon. Der Uwe ist zudem auch mit einem PocketPC beim Biken unterwegs.

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## ZJGuy (14. November 2009)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich das Gerät erste einen Tag und der Biketest steht für das Wochenende an.
> 
> Da ich aber danach mein Bike waschen muss, werde ich das Gerät mal unter den Dampfstrahler legen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marco,

schön wieder mal von dir zu hören!

Ja, ich bin immer noch mit Navi - Exoten auf dem Bike unterwegs ...

Aber so richtig kannst du meinen PDA nicht mit dem hier angebotenen vergleichen. Denn - nicht wasserdicht ...

Ich muss meinen PDA halt immer bei Regen schön brav in die Rahmentasche packen, damit dieser nicht nass wird. Aber natürlich hat der Loox auch schon einmal einige Regentropfen aufs Display bekommen, und umgeschaltet hat da nichts ..

Wobei mein neues Spielzeug ist hier der Blackberry Bold & Apemap - funktioniert gar nicht mal schlecht!

MP3, Navi & Telefon in einem - so hatte ich es mir schon länger gewünscht. Allerdings ist der Akku nach ca. 3.5 Stunden runter - und das trotz ausgeschalteter Beleuchtung des Bold.

Aber was solls, der Bold soll ja auch nur tracken, nicht führen ....

Bist du auch bei der Weihnachtsfeier sowie dem Vogelsberg NightRide dabei? Wäre schön ...

Bei mir ist momentan kaum was mit Biken drin, jette fast die ganze Woche durch die Gegend. Wobei ich es heute Nachmittag mal geschafft habe, zum Petershainer Hof und zurück zukommen. Hongkong Beleuchtung sei Dank ...

Aber so schlimm habe ich und mein Bike schon lange nicht mehr ausgesehen - MannOhMann, was unsere Waldarbeiter wieder mal für Schlammpisten hinterlassen ...

Gut das es beu uns knapp 11°C waren - da konnte ich, nachdem ich mein Bike mit Wasser abgespritzt habe mich gleich mit abwaschen .. 

Gruss in den Vogelsberg,

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (14. November 2009)

Ah ich war heute also nicht der einzige der sich im Schlamm gesult hat.

Aber dafür wars schön.

Hey und ich habe festgestellt das die Aldi Radhosen sogar wasserabweisend sind.....aber erst wenn sie keines mehr aufnehmen können 

Von euch hat nicht zufällig einer die neue Shimano All Mountain Winterhose angetestet?
Jedesmal wenn ich bei hibike M und L bestellen oder im vorbeifahren testen will ist der Lagerbestand einer der beiden Größen auf Null.


----------



## ZJGuy (15. November 2009)

Hmmm,

so schlimm finde ich die Aldi Winterhosen garnicht. Ob nass oder nicht - Hauptsache diese halten warm ...

Wobei die Hosen von vor 2 Jahren waren deutlich besser, dicker und stabiler. Genauso wie die Trikots - die von vor 2-3 Jahren sind super, die dünnen von diesem Jahr sind wirklich nur soviel wert wie sie gekostet haben ...

Aber egal, solange die eine Saison halten ... dann haben diese für mich ihr Geld eingespielt!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (17. November 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> so schlimm finde ich die Aldi Winterhosen garnicht. Ob nass oder nicht - Hauptsache diese halten warm ...



Hi Leute,

Also ich habe mir vor 1 Woche die Aldi-Laufhose mit Windschutzfront fÃ¼r 12,99â¬ (glaube ich) geholt und schon mehrfach getestet !

Hammergeil das Teil ! 
Perfekt fÃ¼r die augenblickliche Wetterlage und Ãbergangszeit !
Sogar bei leichtem Regen Super !!!
OK, die Beine sind bei mir etwas kurz aber das gleichen die Ãberschuhe aus !

Ich habe mir dann gleich noch eine als Reserve geholt ! 

GrÃ¼Ãe Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. November 2009)

Laufhose auf dem Rad?
Doppelst du jetzt per Laufen auf dem Rad beim Radfahren" die Winterpokalpunkte? 

Spass beiseite ich habe noch die von vorletztem Jahr, so langsam gehen die Reißverschlüsse am Knöchelbund kaputt, aber für das Geld dürfen sie das,immerhin 2 Jahre Nutzung, prima P/L.

Und wie gesagt wasserabweisend sie auch irgendwann wenn sie feucht genug sind.

Nur die Lust mal die AM Winterhosen von Shimpanso zu testen ist trotzdem groß, die ist nicht Lycramäßig,sondern eher wie eine Snowboarderhose a bissl gemütlich.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (17. November 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Laufhose auf dem Rad?
> Doppelst du jetzt per Laufen auf dem Rad beim Radfahren" die Winterpokalpunkte?



Ist doch Geil mit den doppelten Punkten..... ! 

Ich habe im Sommer im Urlaub eine geniale Radunterhose von Scott zu einem Schnäppchenpreis (30 statt 99) geschossen und die ziehe ich drunter !
Perfekt weil mir die langen Hosen ohne Einsatz eh lieber sind !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. November 2009)

Da sagste was, ich habe riesen Probleme mit den Einsätzen der kurzen sommerhosen vom Aldi, mit den langen Winterhosen Null Probleme, obwohl beides coolmax ist und die fast gleich sind, aber irgendwas ist da anders, das es meinem Allerwertesten mißfällt.

Mal sehen was ich da nächsten Sommer tue, jetzt ist erstmal stressfrei mit den langen Hosen angesagt,aber erstmal nicht vor nächster Woche donnerstag wie sich das abzeichnet.
Nächste woche Mittwoch Prüfung und Donnerstag der letzte Termin beim Anwalt und dann erstmal etwas Luft.


----------



## ZJGuy (25. Dezember 2009)

Hey, der Thread schläft ja bald ein - also aufgewacht!!! 

Wie siehst dann aus - macht einer von Euch mal bald die Wege im VB wieder eisfrei, damit es langsam mal wieder losgehen kann?

Als Alternative könnten ja die Langlaufpisten auf dem HH dienen - wenns mal nicht so warm wäre, und die Loipen nun teils gut vereist sind.

Für den nächsten Winter kaufe ich mir 2 Spikes Decken- momentan sind die guten Spikes Reifen aber alle ausverkauft ... (und falls doch noch erhältlich, dann masslos überteuert ...).

Frohes Fest noch,

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi Uwe,
war wohl Gedankenübertragung, das mit dem verweißen dachte ich mir gestern auch beim Ansehen des Threats.

Hab keinen Dunst wie es am HH/Grebenhain ausschaut, auch die Webcam in der Klause gerade noch nicht bemüht, aber ich hoffe nächste Woche geht wieder was,glaubt man dem Wetterbericht.
Ich nehme an Schotten richtung Wetterau geht sogar ab morgen schon, wenn das Tauwasser nicht mehr so weit am Obergrund ist.
Wenn sich dann diese 2leichte" Brise noch verzieht,wärs immerhin etwas.

Die Loipen finde ich im Sommer immer toll,speziell um Herchenhain. 
aber nicht mit Langläufern,bin doch im Winter eher der Abfahrer.

Ebenso guten Rutsch an den Rest.


----------



## ZJGuy (26. Dezember 2009)

Langlauf macht schon Spass.

Ist zum Einen die Ersatzbeschäftigung zum Biken (wenns zu eisig und zu "weiss" zum Radeln ist ...) und auch eine gute Eingewöhnung auf die Abfahrten in Österreich und SüdTirol .. 

Vor Allem aber sind die Langlaufloipen am HH wunderschön gelegen (zumindest die Klassischen), macht wirklich Spass da zu Laufen!

Gruss,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojogte (26. Dezember 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Langlauf macht schon Spass.
> 
> Ist zum Einen die Ersatzbeschäftigung zum Biken (wenns zu eisig und zu "weiss" zum Radeln ist ...) und auch eine gute Eingewöhnung auf die Abfahrten in Österreich und SüdTirol ..
> 
> ...


Liegt da überhaupt noch Schnee da oben? Genug zum LL?

mfg jojo


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. Dezember 2009)

Schneebericht für 
Samstag, 2. Weihnachtstag, den 26. Dezember 2009 
um 11.00 Uhr
Schneehöhen: 	
Taufstein (773 m)                                 10 bis 15 cm 
Hoherodskopf (764 m)                          10 bis 12 cm
Herchenhainer Höhe (733 m)                8 bis 10 cm 

Schneebeschaffenheit: 	 Nassschnee! 
Durch den stark einsetzenden Regen sind nur noch folgende Loipen nutzbar. Am Taufstein die 3km, 5km, und 7km Loipen  sowie die 5,5km Wettkampfstrecke zum skaten. 

Hier der Link:
http://www.hoherodskopf.de/webcam.php

Da brauch man momentan echt nicht fahren,zumindest in der Ecke, will morgen irgendwas fahren,muß dann aber wohl richtung Gedern oder Hirzenhain und darüber hinaus,da hats dann weniger Sulze.


----------



## jojogte (26. Dezember 2009)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Schneebericht für
> Samstag, 2. Weihnachtstag, den 26. Dezember 2009
> um 11.00 Uhr
> Schneehöhen:
> ...



Waren mal kurz mit dem Hund oben. Haben sogar nen Radfahrer gesehen. Alles getaut und vereist. Ohne spikes geht da nichts. Meine fahrt da hoch im neuen Jahr begrabe ich wohl besser mal aus mangel an spikes...

mfg jojo


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. Dezember 2009)

Jupp,da hast recht,ab Montag gibts da oben weißen Nachschlag wenn der Wetterbericht Recht behält.


----------



## ZJGuy (26. Dezember 2009)

So,

ich war dann heute Nachmittag mal zu einer kleinen Runde draussen.

Ich weiss nicht von was ich mehr geschwitzt habe - vor Anstregung oder wegen dem Angstschweiss ...

Mann ist das noch glatt. Im Wald, kein Problem, Wege fast alle frei. Aber wehe dem du kommst aus dem Wald raus ... Puh!

Wie schon erwähnt - diesen Sommer lege ich mir 2 Spikes Decken zu ...


Ist mit dem LL aber ähnlich, kannst du momentan vergessen. Da die LL Bretter keine Stahlkanten haben hast du in den Loipen genauso Probleme wie beim Biken. Macht nicht richtig Spass ...

Also, warten bis es wieder schneit. Und wenns schneit, spurt der Skiclub die Loipen recht schnell. Und ein frisch eingepuderter Wald und Loipe - wunderschön!!!

Schönen Abend noch,

Gruss


----------



## erbchen (10. Februar 2010)

Moin,

wer von Euch hätte denn Lust am 6. März mit mir nach Sonderhausen (bei Eisenach) zu fahren und dort am MTB-Rennen "unter Tage" teilzunehmen?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (10. Februar 2010)

Hiho,von dir habe ich ja lange nichtsmehr gehört, ihr müßtet doch Betriebsferien haben wenns Wasser im Schlauch gefriert.

Aber euch hatm an sicher mit sonderaufgaben alla Eiszapfen abklopfen beschäftigt.


Unter Tage klingt ja mal interessant,stell ich mir das richtig vor,so im stillgelgten Stollen (Nein kein Christstollen! Aber das wäre auch Lecker beim Aufprall ) und so?


----------



## erbchen (10. Februar 2010)

Moin,

derzeit kämpfen wir häufig gegen geplatze Wasserleitungen wenns taut.
Ab und an brennts auchmal... . 

hier ist ein Video:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2451699/MTB_Rennen_in_1000_m_Tiefe_Deutschland

4 Runden a 5,2km

Es wird im Dunklen gefahren. 5 Kurven sind aus geleuchtet.
Für Beleuchtung muss jeder selber sorgen.
Es soll da teilweiße gatt sein, wie glatt genau muss ich erfragen.
Startgebühr 25 Euro und für den Ab- und Aufstieg muss man nochmal 18
berappen.

Wäre schön wenn sich jemand findet! 
Ich rufe morgen da an und erfragen noch ein paar Details.

Ich war schon in Merkers und hab das Bergwerk besichtigt. Wir wurden dort mit Pritschenwagen durch die Stollen gefahren, ca 30km/h. Kam einem vor wie 80.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

so nun ist es amtlich. Der Tobi und ich haben einen der heiß begehrten Startplätze im Zweierteam bei den 24h von Duisburg ergattert.

http://www.24h-duisburg.de/content.php?folder=124

Hier ein paar Videos:

*Eine Runde mit der Helmkamera*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HUfyWXoDDw"]YouTube- HvdH "24h Rennen Duisburg 09" Eine Runde mit Helmkamera - Teil 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwM_bqXWCE4"]YouTube- HvdH "24h Rennen Duisburg 09" Eine Runde mit Helmkamera -Teil 2[/ame]

*Impression der drei Tage*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtYRuWC5wiY"]YouTube- Duisburg 24h T1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kQlrnAfvG8"]YouTube- Duisburg 24h T2.1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWqZN6YhyHk"]YouTube- Duisburg 24h T3[/ame]

*weitere Impressionen*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liwG0vWSTec"]YouTube- MBC Bochum - 24h von Duisburg 2009[/ame]

*WDR Bericht*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alGtyrVaJZ4"]YouTube- DIN-Team 24h Duisburg 2009 WDR Bericht[/ame]

Bis dahin müssen noch viele, viele Kilometer abgespuhlt werden. 

Das wird auf jedenfall eine geile Veranstaltung! 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. Februar 2010)

Mensch Marco, hast du dich verirrt ? 

Ich dachte schon du hast den Fred vergessen vor lauter Joggen und keine Ahnung was.

Was macht den nun das verunfallte Genuis und magentafarbene Ableger und so?
Kannst ja mal ne PN schreibseln.
mit genius hab ich ja nix am Hut und mein Magenta Thema ist noch bei der entsprechenden Instanz in Klärung.

Glückwunsch zum Startplatz wird bestimtm gaudi für dich.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (15. Februar 2010)

Servus Alex,

meine defektes Bike habe ich einwenig vernachlässigt.  Ein Termin beim Bikehändler ist noch in diesem Monat geplant, da bei den Jungs ja bald wieder das Frühjahrsgeschäft anfängt. 

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich meinem Hardtail wieder ein wenig Auslauf gegönnt. 

Jobtechnisch geht es aller Voraussicht nach wieder im März los.

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. Februar 2010)

Erzähl mal mehr wo es im März weitergeht,bin auch noch am grübeln, es laufen zwar paar Dinge aber so fix ist noch nix.
Muß auch im März nochmal ne Prüfung nachschreibseln,nachdem 85% vom Kurs durchgefallen sind.
Fahre also momentan Zweigleisig zwischen pauken und so.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (15. Februar 2010)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Erzähl mal mehr wo es im März weitergeht,bin auch noch am grübeln, es laufen zwar paar Dinge aber so fix ist noch nix.
> Muß auch im März nochmal ne Prüfung nachschreibseln,nachdem 85% vom Kurs durchgefallen sind.
> Fahre also momentan Zweigleisig zwischen pauken und so.



Genaueres gibt es wenn alles in trockenen Tüchern ist!


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. Februar 2010)

verrat mir wenigstens ob du weit fahren mußt, Weit = > 50km..wenn das für mich als 90km gewohnten als noch wenig ist.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. Februar 2010)

Hi Marco,

Na das wäre ja mal schön wenn du endlich 
mal wieder was schaffen müsstest !?

=;O)

Grüße Klaus

PS: Ich versteh nur nicht warum du dich 
nicht um dein defektes Scotty beam me Up kümmerst !?


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. Februar 2010)

Sagt das der Lehrer mit dem Halbtagsjob?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (15. Februar 2010)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> verrat mir wenigstens ob du weit fahren mußt, Weit = > 50km..wenn das für mich als 90km gewohnten als noch wenig ist.



ca. 40 Minuten Fahrt.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (15. Februar 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Na das wäre ja mal schön wenn du endlich
> mal wieder was schaffen müsstest !?
> ...



Ja, du hast Recht! Es wird wieder Zeit.  

Zum Thema Bike muss ich dir auch zustimmen. In den beiden kommenden Wochen werde ich mich auf jeden Fall darum kümmern. Lange Geschichte.


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. Februar 2010)

Zeit wirds immer so langsam wirds langweilich...

Ich hab auch mein Zweitrad fertig, könnte man fahren gings ja.

Aber dieses Bewerben und dann nur Warten können ist schon arg zermürbend auf Dauer.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (1. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

was haltet ihr von der Veranstaltung? Vielleicht hat jemand Lust daran teilzunehmen? 

http://www.bmc-soltau.de/tn-infos.php

Falls ihr noch andere Termine oder Vorschläge habt, dann her damit. Ich bin für alles zu haben. Bis Duisburh muss ich noch einige Kilometer machen.



Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## ironmann5 (1. März 2010)

Dem kann abgeholfen werden hier mal so paar Lekerchen 


CTF Sulzbach   25.4.
http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/mtb-forum/index.php

Frankfurt-Eschborn-City-Loop  1.5.  http://www.eschborn-frankfurt.de/

Sturm auf den Vulkan 2.5.  http://www.tgv-schotten.de/wms/tgv/index.php

Röhnmarathon Bimbach 23.5.  http://www.rhoen-radmarathon.de/

7. Vulkan Marathon Schotten  30.5.  http://www.tgv-schotten.de/wms/tgv/index.php

14. Spessart Bike Marathon Framersbach  
http://www.spessart-bike.de/index.html

Am 11.07.2010 startet der Erbeskopfmarathon 2010.
http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/index1.html

 1.8. Frankenwald Rad Marathon 
http://www.frankenwald-radmarathon.de/index.html

1.8. Keiler Marathon
http://www.keiler-bike.de/news.html

16.8. Vattenfall-Cyclassics Hamburg
http://www.vattenfall-cyclassics.de/jedermann.18.html?random=b2b9b5

29.8. Biebergrund Marathon Rosbach
http://www.rfc-rossbach.de/


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (1. März 2010)

Servus Michel,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Das ist doch einmal etwas. Weißt du schon, wo du teilnehmen wirst? 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## ironmann5 (1. März 2010)

Sulzbach und Frankfurt zu 100% schotten Marathon und andere weis ich noch nicht geht mir im Moment nicht so gut. Bekomme nicht richtig Luft und das Knie zwickt etwas und die HÃ¼fte macht auch schon wider zicken. Ansonsten schÃ¶ne Touren mit den Jungs. Habe da noch zwei Events in Biedenkopf 

Datum  	Ort  	Beschreibung  	Dauer  	Eintrag von
28.03.2010 09:30
2 Mitfahrer 	35216 Biedenkopf
Hessen 	FrÃ¼hjahrstour 2010 â¦ 	1 Tag 	matthen
17.04.2010 09:31
9 Mitfahrer 	35216 Biedenkopf
Hessen 	Aartalsee 3.Auflage â¦ 	den ganzen Tag 	Gr.Kettenblatt
19.06.2010 09:30
7 Mitfahrer 	35216 Breidenstein
Hessen 	BIKE BEER & BARBECUEâ¦ 	der ganze tag 	weltraumpapst


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (1. März 2010)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Sulzbach und Frankfurt zu 100% schotten Marathon und andere weis ich noch nicht geht mir im Moment nicht so gut. Bekomme nicht richtig Luft und das Knie zwickt etwas und die Hüfte macht auch schon wider zicken. Ansonsten schöne Touren mit den Jungs. Habe da noch zwei Events in Biedenkopf
> 
> Datum  	Ort  	Beschreibung  	Dauer  	Eintrag von
> 28.03.2010 09:30
> ...



Ich muss mich auch kurzfristig entscheiden, da ich ab Mitte diesen Monats wieder arbeiten werden. Außerdem muss ich doch wieder einiges an Kondition nachholen. War am letzten Samstag zweieinhalb Stunden unterwegs und ich muss sagen, das ich danach ein wenig deprimiert war! 
Leider war das Wetter am gestrigen Tag nicht für den Outdoor Sport geeignet. Aber am kommenden Wochenende werde ich wieder an den Start gehen und was für meine Bikermuskulatur tun. 
Das ist doch etwas anderes als Laufen. Mit der Luft habe ich keine Probleme, aber die Beine melden sich. Das bekomme ich aber wieder schnell in den Griff.


----------



## ironmann5 (1. März 2010)

Jo mann die Termine für unseren Bike Treff weiste ja.

Mittwochs 18°° bei Volkers Bike laden
Samstags 14 ³° bei Volkers Bike laden
oder nach absprache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (1. März 2010)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Jo mann die Termine für unseren Bike Treff weiste ja.
> 
> Mittwochs 18°° bei Volkers Bike laden
> Samstags 14 ³° bei Volkers Bike laden
> oder nach absprache



jab!  Samstags wird sich einrichten lassen. Mittwochs schaffe ich arbeitstechnisch nicht.

Wir können uns gerne einmal absprechen. Die Dünsberg Tour steht ja auch immer noch aus!  

Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch einmal Lust bei uns in der Ecke eine Runde zu fahren. Es war auch einmal geplant von Marburg zum HH zu fahren. 

Außerdem will ich die MarathonTour bei uns in diesem Jahr noch fahren. Das wäre für den Frühjahr ein gutes Training, denn die 126 Km führen fast ausschließlich über Forstautobahnen. Bisher habe ich die komplette Strecke noch nicht befahren. Nur eine halbe Schleife.


----------



## ZJGuy (17. März 2010)

Juchhuuuu!

Es geht wieder los, Temperaturen steigen und Eis und Schnee sind auch weg.

Sind zwar noch ein paar Waldwege durch kreuz und quer liegendes Holz zu, aber da kann man doch dran vorbei ...

Nun erstmal ein wenig Kondition sammeln und dann kann ich bei Euch wieder mit bzw hinterher fahren ...

Wie siehst aus mit einer "Saisoneröffnung" mit Abendessen auf dem HH?

Gestreng dem Motto "So wie wir aufgehört haben, fangen wir auch wieder an ..." 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (17. März 2010)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Juchhuuuu!
> 
> Es geht wieder los, Temperaturen steigen und Eis und Schnee sind auch weg.
> 
> ...



Hi Uwe,

Schön von dir zu hören !

Wie der Zufall es so will hat der Jan vorhin gerade ne Mail wegen einem HH-Nightride 
mit Essen auf der Taufsteinhütte rumgeschickt !

Mal einen Termin ins Auge fassen und ab geht's !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (18. März 2010)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Juchhuuuu!
> 
> Es geht wieder los, Temperaturen steigen und Eis und Schnee sind auch weg.
> 
> ...



Hallo Uwe,

wie der Klaus bereits sagte, ist es schön wieder einmal etwas von dir zu hören. 

Da mir das hinsichtlich der Kondition genauso geht, bietet es sich an, dass wir vielleicht einmal gemeinsam eine kleine Runde angehene. Was meinst du? Bei uns sind die Wege soweit alle frei. 
Vielleicht hast du ja am Wochenende Zeit und Lust. Meine Schwester ist bestimmt auch mit dabei. Sie hat jetzt Semsterferien und will ihr Bike auch wieder einmal bewegen.

Was meinst du? 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. März 2010)

Hi Marco,

Schön von dir zu hören bzw. zu lesen !

Wie geht es meinem Trailreiterkolleschen aus dem Vogelsberg ????

Wie sieht es Morgen (Sonntag) bei dir/euch aus !!!

Wollt ihr mal rüber kommen und bei uns ein paar lockere Trails reiten !

Morgen soll es nach dem Mittag nicht mehr Regnen (25%) !!??

Evtl. so gegen 14:00 !?

Meld dich mal !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## erbchen (20. März 2010)

Hallo Herr Klaus,

ich hätte echt bock zumal ich am WE noch nicht dazu gekommen bin....

Allerdings hab ich ein Fussballspiel und kann nicht. Vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. März 2010)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Klaus,
> 
> ich hätte echt bock zumal ich am WE noch nicht dazu gekommen bin....
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel,

Natürlich freue ich mich auch mal wieder was von dir zu hören !!

Schade das du nicht mitbiken kannst !

Mal sehen was das Wetter macht !

Vlt. ein anderes Mal !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ironmann5 (21. März 2010)

Hallo Leute für alle die nicht wiesen wohin mit ihrer Freizeit, und genauso drauf versessen sind wie Ich mal was anderes und andere Leute kennen zu lernen hier einige geile Terminchen.


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9512

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/subscriptions.php?m=119297


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (23. März 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Schön von dir zu hören bzw. zu lesen !
> 
> ...



Servus Klaus,

sorry, habe deinen Beitrag erst heute Abend gelesen. Irgendwie funktiniert die Benachrichtigung bei mir nur sporadisch. 

Bei mir ist soweit alles im Lot. Wie sag ich doch immer? Die Schuhe passen nocht! 

Bin wieder am Arbeiten und hatte dadruch in den letzten Wochen einiges zu tun. Detailliertes gerne ausführlich und persönlich bei einer gemeinsamen Tour.
Wo wir auch gleich beim Thema sind. Wie sieht es denn am kommenden Wochenende aus? Freitag könnte ich mir eventuell auch einrichten. Das muss ich Donnerstag noch klären. 
Allerdings darfst du keine Höchsleistungen an meine derzeitige konditionelle Verfassung richten. Diese ist noch im Aufbau, jedoch auch nicht so schlecht, als ich dachte.

Die Lust ist auf jeden Fall da! 

Also, was schlägst du vor? Vielleicht hat ja noch der eine oder andere Lust uns zu begleiten. 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco

PS: An alle Team-Kollegen aus Team zwei. Wie sieht es denn mit unsere Abschlusstour aus? An diesem Wochenende wollte ich schon einige Kilometer sammeln. Samstag und Sonntag möchte ich auf jeden Fall Biken. Macht einen Spruch. Ich bin dabei!


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (25. März 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

heute habe ich die Nachricht erhalten, was mich eine Austauschrahmen von Scott kostet. Was schätzt ihr? 

Sonnig sportliche Grüße
Marco

PS: Was ist nun mit Biken am Samstag und Sonntag? Ich warte auf Vorschläge.


----------



## ironmann5 (25. März 2010)

Gude wie, also Samstag wie immer Biketreff bei Volker 14 Uhr.

Sonntag ab 14³° bei Big-L und sich auf eine schöne Runde Freuen.

Ach so und hier

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/9/2/9/7/_/large/IMG_1701.jpg


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. März 2010)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> heute habe ich die Nachricht erhalten, was mich eine Austauschrahmen von Scott kostet. Was schätzt ihr?
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

Ich denke und hoffe mal das der nix kostet !!!!!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (25. März 2010)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Gude wie, also Samstag wie immer Biketreff bei Volker 14 Uhr.
> 
> Sonntag ab 14³° bei Big-L und sich auf eine schöne Runde Freuen.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch! Nun bin ich der einzige Hardtailer! 

Wie war denn der erste Ritt?


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (25. März 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Ich denke und hoffe mal das der nix kostet !!!!!!
> 
> Grüße Klaus



Das wäre zu schön gewesen. Einer neuer kostet normalerweise an die 2000 Euro.

Für 550,-  bin ich dabei. Also noch einigermaßen erträglich. 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. März 2010)

550?

Will der Händler die defekten sehen?

Sonst könntest ja noch einen verbal "Schrotten", den zahl ich dann


----------



## ironmann5 (25. März 2010)

Etwas ungewohnt, hab dann das Set-ub etwas straffer abgestimmt und jetzt fühl ich mich wohl und bin den Schmitztrail im Schnee gefahren und am Samstag die Bärensteine auf Anhieb geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (25. März 2010)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> 550?
> 
> Will der Händler die defekten sehen?
> 
> Sonst könntest ja noch einen verbal "Schrotten", den zahl ich dann



davon gehe ich aus? Habe die Nachricht heute erst bekommen als ich in einem Termin war. Daher konnte ich nicht intensiver nachfragen. 

Zudem habe ich das 2008er Modell und dabei ist der Hinterbau noch aus Alu. Sogesehen bekomme ich nur den Carbon teil ausgetaucht. Ansonsten hätte ich den defekten Rahmen auf jeden Fall behalten und in die Schweiz zum reparieren gegeben. Danach hätte ich ihn dann verkauft und meinen Einsatz etwas geschmählert. 

Wie sieht es nun aus mit unserer Abschlusstour von Team 2? Der Carsten würde am Sonntag eventuell auch mitkommen. Sein Simplon steht noch verstaubt bei mir und schreit nach Auslauf!  

Also! Mach mal einen Spruch. Vielleicht kommen der Uwe und der Jens auch mit.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (25. März 2010)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Etwas ungewohnt, hab dann das Set-ub etwas straffer abgestimmt und jetzt fühl ich mich wohl und bin den Schmitztrail im Schnee gefahren und am Samstag die Bärensteine auf Anhieb geschafft.



Das Gefühl kenne ich. Nur das es bei mir anders herum ist. Allerdings habe ich mich hinsichtlich des Fahrwerks mittlerweile einigermaßen gewöhnt, doch die Bremese bereitet mir Kopfschmerten. 
Dort kommt Kürze eine Avid Elexir R oder ähnliches dran. Vorne habe ich derzeit nur eine 165er Scheibe drauf und die XT Bremse hat keinen angenehmen Druckpunkt. Ich mag es nicht, wenn die Bremse so weich ist.

Auf jeden Fall gönne ich dir den Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike. 

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja noch ein paar technische Tipps geben, damit mich mein Bike bei verwurzelten oder holprigen Pisten nicht immer aus dem Sattel wirft!


----------



## jojogte (25. März 2010)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Nun bin ich der einzige Hardtailer!



Nix da, ich fahre auch ein hardtail mit fetten 80mm federweg



> Wie sieht es nun aus mit unserer Abschlusstour von Team 2? Der Carsten  würde am Sonntag eventuell auch mitkommen. Sein Simplon steht noch  verstaubt bei mir und schreit nach Auslauf!


edit. Zum Sonntag siehe "2nd place is 1st loser" thread: So. so um 14.30 beim Klausi würde ich sagen wenn alle damit einverstanden sind. ich bin halt am morgen noch in einem folter hotel im taunus irgendwo und muss erst nach hause fahren, von dort zum klaus. könnte also knapp werden früher zu kommen.

mfg jojo


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (25. März 2010)

jojogte schrieb:


> Nix da, ich fahre auch ein hardtail mit fetten 80mm federweg
> 
> edit. Zum Sonntag siehe "2nd place is 1st loser" thread: So. so um 14.30 beim Klausi würde ich sagen wenn alle damit einverstanden sind. ich bin halt am morgen noch in einem folter hotel im taunus irgendwo und muss erst nach hause fahren, von dort zum klaus. könnte also knapp werden früher zu kommen.
> 
> mfg jojo



Na dann. Da müssen wir wohl zusammenhalten! 

Okay. Dann 14.30 Uhr beim Klaus im Paradies. Hoffentlich machen meine Beine das dann auch mit!


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. März 2010)

Wenns Wetter mitspielt bin ich evtl auch dabei.

Morgen erblickt ein neues 301 das Licht der Welt,bis ich dem Kollegen das ding eingestellt habe dauerts und dann kommt eine Einreittour.

Hardere noch ob HH abwärts mit Taufsteinhüttentrail, weiß nicht ob der frei ist.

Bist du den dies Jahr schon gefahren,bzw die letzten Tage Marco?

Oder Uwe?

Ach und Marco:
Elixir R mußte nicht, wenn du auf das Rad zur Hebelweitenverstellung verzichten kannst und damit leben kannst einen Imbus nehmen zu müssen, tut es die Elixir 5 genauso, bis auf die Hebelweitenverstellmöglichkeit sind die technisch gleich. Aber die 5 ist eben billiger,irgendwie je nach Händler um 80-100 Euro,Bike Components woltle für das beliebige Set um 150 Euro


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (25. März 2010)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter mitspielt bin ich evtl auch dabei.
> 
> Morgen erblickt ein neues 301 das Licht der Welt,bis ich dem Kollegen das ding eingestellt habe dauerts und dann kommt eine Einreittour.
> 
> ...



Jab! Ich bin dieses Jahr bereits gehfahren. Das letzte Mal am vergangenen Sonntag. 51 km aber mit nur 650 Höhenmeter in drei Stunden bei ca 16 km im Durchschnitt und einem durchschnittlichen Puls von 156. 

Da wir für unser Team noch die letzen Punkte sammeln wollen, zählen wir auf dich! 

Zum Thema Bike Parts unterhalten wir uns am besten einmal persönlich oder am Telefon. Da kennst du dich auf jeden Fall viel besser aus als ich.


----------



## jojogte (25. März 2010)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Na dann. Da müssen wir wohl zusammenhalten!
> 
> Okay. Dann 14.30 Uhr beim Klaus im Paradies. Hoffentlich machen meine Beine das dann auch mit!



Mach dir um deine Beine keine sorgen, ich markiere das Schlusslicht. Darin bin ich gut^^. 

mfg jojo


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (25. März 2010)

jojogte schrieb:


> Mach dir um deine Beine keine sorgen, ich markiere das Schlusslicht. Darin bin ich gut^^.
> 
> mfg jojo



Wir werden dem Schwein schon töten und wen dem noch so quiekt! 

Den Carsten werde ich auch mitbringen. Dann sind wir zu dritt!


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. März 2010)

Marco,
ich meinte nicht ob du überhaupt sondern DEN Taufsteinhüttentrail die letzten Tage gefahren bist und mir sagen kannst ob der eisfrei ist.

Du hast das "Den" überlessen...ist aber auch schon spät

Ach und keine Sorge um Punkte,ich war heute,Boiko war heute (evtl ist er mir sogar begegnet, ich kann ihn mangels persönlichem kennen aber nicht identifizieren)

So wie ich das sehe hat Klaus nur noch um 50 Points Vorsprung.... wobei er dann nciht nur Leader Team 1 wird, nein er wird sich noch damit brüsten können das es 7 Leute brauchte um ihn zu schlagen...der Kerl macht aber auch immer Wetten wo er noch gut bei dasteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (25. März 2010)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Marco,
> ich meinte nicht ob du überhaupt sondern DEN Taufsteinhüttentrail die letzten Tage gefahren bist und mir sagen kannst ob der eisfrei ist.
> 
> Du hast das "Den" überlessen...ist aber auch schon spät
> ...



Wohl war! Da habe ich einmal nicht aufgepasst! 

Das ist genau der Punkt, warum du mitfahren musst, damit wir noch die letzten Punkte sammeln können.

Ich werde in den kommenden Tagen noch alles geben! 

Am nächsten Montag bin ich dann reif für eine Tai Oase!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. März 2010)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Das wäre zu schön gewesen. Einer neuer kostet normalerweise an die 2000 Euro.
> 
> Für 550,-  bin ich dabei. Also noch einigermaßen erträglich.
> 
> ...



Finde ich aber ganz schön frech von den Pappnasen von Neon !

Ich denke die sind dran schuld das das Cockpit so tief eingestellt war und deshalb das Oberrohr zerstört wurde !!???

Oder wie war das genau ????

Grüße Klaus

PS: Klar sind 550 OK aber........


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (26. März 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Finde ich aber ganz schön frech von den Pappnasen von Neon !
> 
> Ich denke die sind dran schuld das das Cockpit so tief eingestellt war und deshalb das Oberrohr zerstört wurde !!???
> 
> ...



Das ist richtig. Daher werde mich auch noch einmal einem der Chefs kurzschließen.


----------



## ZJGuy (28. März 2010)

Guten Morgen .. 

Blöde Zeitverschiebung, kommt man wieder mal ganz aus dem Rhytmus. Naja, aber Gott sei Dank nichts gegen die Zeitverschiebung wenn man mal wieder an der amerikanischen Ostküste ist ... (bald mal wieder ...  )
Die gute Sache daran ist - es ist Abends länger hell! 

Anyway, back to Topic:

Marco, sorry für meine späte Antwort (auf deine Email). Habe leider (oder Gott sei Dank?) beruflich noch viel zu tun (noch knapp 850 ungelesene Emails in meinem dienstlichen Postfach ... ), daher bin ich momentan noch zu sehr dort eingespannt.

Eigentlich habe ich ja (Rest-) Urlaub, aber bei der Arbeit (und dem Wetter!) werde ich nächste Woche meinen Urlaub wohl mehrmals unterbrechen müssen ...


Für heute Nachmittag kann ich nichts versprechen - daher wünsche ich Euch eine schöne und hoffentlich trockene Tour ...

Ob die Trails auf dem HH komplett eisfrei sind wage ich zu bezweifeln - die 1 - 2 warmen und schönen Tage konnten dem Eis auf den  schattigen Trails bestimmt noch nicht komplett den Garaus machen ...

Bezüglich dem "Saisonstart - Nightright" oder wie immer wir das auch nennen wollen: Wie siehts dann an dem Wochenende nach Ostern bei Euch aus (in 14 Tagen)? Freitag / Samstag Nachmittag Abend los und gemeinsames Abendessen auf dem HH, wie vor Weihnachten?

Wäre schön ...

@Marco

550 für einen Rahmen, der sonst im Geschäft 2000 kostet finde ich in Ordnung. Der Händler verdient hier wahrscheinlich ja gar nichts dran, ist doch wohl eher ein Entgegenkommen von Scott, oder?


In Bezug auf Parts:
Ich habe hier Zuhause noch ein fast funkelnagelneue K18 liegen. Ist vom letzen Jahr, vom Cube Ltd Team meines Sohnes.

Habe ich gleich gegen eine SLX ausgetauscht, da an meinen Bikes nur Shimano verwendet wird .... (Hat nichts mit der Quali anderer Hersteller zu tun, ich habe nur ungern verschiedene Komponenten und Werkzeuge in meiner Werkstatt liegen).

Die K18 wollte ich die nächsten Wochen für ~ 120 bei Ebay vertickern. Keine 5 km gefahren, inklusive 180 / 160 Scheiben. Kostet neu glaube ich das doppelte ...

Falls jemand Interesse hat ...

Meine Pläne in Bezug auf ein neues HT habe ich erst einmal auf Eis gelegt (müssen ..).
Aufgrund einer internen Dienstanweisung meiner privaten Chefin musste ich hier klein bei geben ... 
Dies wurde in einer ordnungsgemäss einberufen Mitgliederversammlung mit anschliessender rein sachlich und objektiv geführter Diskussion beschlossen 
Irgendwie nur merkwürdig das meine Frau immer gleich drei Stimmen hat, und ich nur eine .... (erst muss der Hauseingang gemacht werden etc etc ...)

Tztztz, furchtbar wenn Frauen so gar kein Gefühl für die wirklich wichtigen Sachen im Leben haben .. 



Also ich würde mich freuen, wenn es von meiner Seite aus wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour kommen würde. Hat Spass gemacht mit Euch letztes Jahr zu fahren!

CU,

Uwe


----------



## Vogelsberger (28. März 2010)

Hallo Uwe, du lebst ja auch noch.

Sag mal du hast nicht zufällig beruflich was mit einer bekannten Internetgrösse, die unweit der A5 einen Standort betreibt, zu tun oder? Wenn ja, schreib mir doch mal eine PN.

Ich werde mich heute auch erstmal mehr richtung Wetterau orientieren was die Tour angeht. der HH,bzw die Seitentrails,das ist mir noch nciht so geheuer, dem gebe ich noch 1-2 Wochen.

Dem rest nachher viel Spass mit Klaus und Co, ich werde da wohl schon unterwegs sein, 15 Uhr ist mir zu heikel was Feuchtigkeit von oben angeht.


----------



## ironmann5 (31. März 2010)

Hallo Leute der Groben stollen der Winterpokal ist nun zu ende, Leider und die Saison hat begonnen. Wer kann mir schöne Winter Bilder von seinem ausvlug mit dem Bike zu senden.
Ich werde diese dan ihn die Urkunde mit einbinden die ich am Machen bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (31. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

was geht bei euch an Ostern? 

Uwe, wie sieht es bei dir aus? Der Daniel und ich werden am Freitag bei mir die Gegend unsicher machen und am Samstag wollen wir in Angersbach fahren. 

Für Sonntag und Montag habe ich bisher noch nichts geplant. 

Was schlagt ihr vor? 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## ZJGuy (1. April 2010)

Hi Marco,

eventuell Samstag.

Über Ostern sind halt die traditionellen Patenbesuche bzw bei die grosse Schaf - Impf - Aktion auf dem Bauernhof fällig ...

Mal sehen wie ich mit den Aktionen durchkomme, eventuell Montag?

Gruss Uwe


----------



## ironmann5 (1. April 2010)

Super Leute Trotz Schnee gute Leistung

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/9/2/9/7/_/large/WintwerpokalRanking.jpg


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (30. April 2010)

Hallöchen zusammen,

was steht den für den kommenden Sonntag an? Habt ihr etwas geplant? 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. April 2010)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen,
> was steht den für den kommenden Sonntag an? Habt ihr etwas geplant?
> Sportliche Grüße
> Marco



Wir haben immer was geplant...... !!!

Ich wäre ja für eine schöne Tour im Taunus !!??
Ich habe da einiges an Strecken im Angebot !

Wer hat dazu noch Bock ??????

Treffpunkt Hohemark oder Saalburg und los geht's !!!

Oder auch das immer wieder beliebte Bad Nauheimer Trail-Festival ab Bad Nauheim :

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5816.html

oder auch die XXL-Variante : 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.13498.html

Also wo soll's hingehen ???

Treffen so gegen 14:00 !!??

Einfach mal melden !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (30. April 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Wir haben immer was geplant...... !!!
> 
> Ich wäre ja für eine schöne Tour im Taunus !!??
> Ich habe da einiges an Strecken im Angebot !
> ...



Also ich bin dabei! Sag mir einfach Bescheid wo es losgehen soll!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. April 2010)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Also ich bin dabei! Sag mir einfach Bescheid wo es losgehen soll!



Na also geht doch........sind wir schon zu zweit......!


----------



## jojogte (8. Mai 2010)

Hi, mal wieder ne frage. wann ist der biketreff heute. 15.00 oder ne andere zeit? komme da immer durcheinander...
vor volkers radladen?!

mfg jojo


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Mai 2010)

jojogte schrieb:


> Hi, mal wieder ne frage. wann ist der biketreff heute. 15.00 oder ne andere zeit? komme da immer durcheinander...
> vor volkers radladen?!
> 
> mfg jojo



Hi Johannes,

Biketreff ist seit der Uhrumstellung ab 15:30 !!!!

Ich kann heute leider nicht !!!

Bleibt evtl. nur der Michel übrig ?????

Grüße Klaus


----------



## jojogte (8. Mai 2010)

ok, danke für die info. ich fahr da mal hin und schau nach wer alles da ist, ansonsten fahr ich irgend ne runde dem gps nach

mfg jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Mai 2010)

jojogte schrieb:


> ok, danke für die info. ich fahr da mal hin und schau nach wer alles da ist, ansonsten fahr ich irgend ne runde dem gps nach
> 
> mfg jojo



Hi nochmal,

Es fängt gerade an zu nieseln !

Ab 16:00 könnten wir bei mir ne Runde drehen !!??

Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter sich bessert !

Wie sieht es aus ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## jojogte (8. Mai 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> 
> Es fängt gerade an zu nieseln !
> 
> ...


wie bei die nieselt es. hier scheint die sonne mein sonnenschein.

ist mir wurst. bei wem ich mitfahr. meld dich wie das wetter ist....

mfg jojo


----------



## jojogte (25. Mai 2010)

Damit hier mal wieder Leben reinkommt, opfere ich mich...



mfg jojo


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (25. Mai 2010)

wo war das denn?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Mai 2010)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> wo war das denn?



Ich war Live dabei und habe das "Grauen" gefilmt !!! 

Das war am Grillplatz "Eierberg" oberhalb von Rainrod !
Da warst du mit deinem Kollegen und Peter und mir auch schon !!!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (25. Mai 2010)

an der Falltechnik muss aber noch ein wenig geübt werden!  

Der Absprung war etwas zu steil, dafür hat der Telemark perfekt gepasst.


----------



## jojogte (25. Mai 2010)

Sodele, dann nochmal ein paar Fotos vom Biketreff letzten Sa. Nur ein paar Pics aber besser als keine.

Mein Laufrad ist übrigens wieder fit

Wenn wer nicht öffentlich auf den FOtos gesehen werden will, kurze PN an mich und ich lösche das entsprechende Foto.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/30065

Hier ne kleine Vorschau...

Volker




Bewegungstudie vom Thomas^^



















Die einen warten...




...die anderen reparieren die "neue" Kette




mfg jojo


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (26. Oktober 2010)

Servus zusammen,

dieses Jahr hat sich für den Winterpokal bereits das Team 1 wieder zusammen gefunden.

Wie sieht es denn für Team zwei aus? Wer hat Bock?

Spotliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. Oktober 2010)

Bock schon, aber irgendwie ist ja keiner mehr da....Jojo ist fort und sonst ist ruhig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (26. Oktober 2010)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Bock schon, aber irgendwie ist ja keiner mehr da....Jojo ist fort und sonst ist ruhig



Servus Alex,

dass es ruhig ist kann ich incht sagen. Bis jetzt war fast jede Woche etwas los!  

Wo hast du dich denn versteckt? Man hat schon lange nichts mehr von dir gehört. 



Wir wären dann also schon zu zweit. Der Marcel, Michels Sohn macht besitmmt mit, sofern er sich noch keinem anderen Team angeschlossen hat. Der Daniel ist bestimmt auch mit am Start. Also fehlt nur noch ein Team Mitglied. 
Das sollte dich zu schaffen sein! 

In diesem Sinne!

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## jojogte (26. Oktober 2010)

Und solltet Ihr kein fünftes Mitglied finden, werde ich aus dem Exil ein paar Punkte dazusteuern. Diesesmal hoffentlich kontinuierlicher. Meine Erkältungsprobleme im Winter sind hoffentlich nach ner OP behoben worden

mfg jojo


----------



## ironmann5 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Jungs da muss ich euch leider Enttäuschen Marcel hat sich schon dem Team 1 angeschlossen. Also braucht ihr noch ein Glied.
Ach so er nent sich Fasttrailreider und wäre nicht davon abgeneigt, bei euch als Freund willkommen zu sein.
Gruß Michel


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (26. Oktober 2010)

ironmann5 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs da muss ich euch leider Enttäuschen Marcel hat sich schon dem Team 1 angeschlossen. Also braucht ihr noch ein Glied.
> Ach so er nent sich Fasttrailreider und wäre nicht davon abgeneigt, bei euch als Freund willkommen zu sein.
> Gruß Michel



Servus Michel,

das habe ich mir bereits gedacht.  Naja, vielleicht bekommen wir noch ein Team zusammen! 

Bis die Tage! 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Oktober 2010)

Was für'n lahmer Haufen.....

Macht hinne und legt ein Team an mit dem gleichen Anfangsnamen aber einer anderen Endung und dann geht es los !!!

....Hopp hopp Carbon statt Kondition....

Grüße Klaus


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (26. Oktober 2010)

Übrigens! Hier ein Eindruck aus Duisburg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (26. Oktober 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Was für'n lahmer Haufen.....
> 
> Macht hinne und legt ein Team an mit dem gleichen Anfangsnamen aber einer anderen Endung und dann geht es los !!!
> 
> ...



Bleiben sie ruhig, ich hole Hilfe!  Soll der letzte Satz eine Anspielung sein?


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (27. Oktober 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Was für'n lahmer Haufen.....
> 
> Macht hinne und legt ein Team an mit dem gleichen Anfangsnamen aber einer anderen Endung und dann geht es los !!!
> 
> ...



So, dass wäre auch erledigt! 

Ciao
Marco


----------



## jojogte (28. Oktober 2010)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> So, dass wäre auch erledigt!
> 
> Ciao
> Marco


Na, da sich niemand anmeldet und es bald der 1.11 ist, werde ich wohl mal aus dem exil den 1. schritt machen

mfg jojo


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (28. Oktober 2010)

jojogte schrieb:


> Na, da sich niemand anmeldet und es bald der 1.11 ist, werde ich wohl mal aus dem exil den 1. schritt machen
> 
> mfg jojo



Servus Jojo,

das begrüße ich!  



Die Frage ist nur, wie wir unser Team gefüllt bekommen?

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. November 2010)

Hat mal einer was von dem aus ilbeshausen gehört?
Hatte sich hier mal gemeldet und ich weiß nicht ob er mit anderen VB'lern auf Tour ist?

Evtl ist er auch schon wieder aus dem VB weg...


----------



## ZJGuy (21. November 2010)

Tach die Herren,

alles im Lot?

Da der Nightride verlegt wurde, mache ich mir schon Gedanken ob wir dieses Jahr einen "Weihnachtstreff" zusammen bekommen.

Wie sieht's dann mal irgendeinen Freitag mit 'ner Pizza und einem alkoholfreien Bier (oder Äbbeler) aus?

Marco, vielleicht mal irgendwo in deiner Richtung?

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (21. November 2010)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> .....ob wir dieses Jahr einen "Weihnachtstreff" zusammen bekommen......



Hi an alle,

Na und ob wir einen Weihnachtstreff zusammen bekommen den Termin hatte ich auch schon rumgemailt !!!!!

Es handelt sich um den 11.12.2010 ab 19:00 in Bernd's Bierstube !

Alle die schon mal mit uns die Bikes gequält haben sind natürlich recht herzlich eingeladen !!!
Es wäre schön wenn ihr mir schnellstens Bescheid geben würdet ob und mit wievielen Peronen ihr an diesem Termin 
kommen könnt denn die Karin benötigt eine grobe Personenzahl für das geplante Vogelsberger-Buffet !

In diesem Sinne Happy Trails und vorab schon mal Happy X-Mas !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ZJGuy (21. November 2010)

Prima,

dann wollen wir mal hoffen das dieses Mal keine schlechten Nachrichten dazwischenkommen.

Nur leider bin ich gerade zu dieser Zeit in Indien und ärgere wieder mal meine Mitarbeiter ... 

Schade.

Viel Spass in der Räucherkammer!

Gruss Uwe


----------



## ZJGuy (19. Juni 2011)

... schubs den Thread ... 

Na Jungs, sind für dieses Jahr eigentlich noch irgendwelche Veranstaltungen geplant?

Bin diesen Sommer / Herbst zwar schon gut mit Arbeit ausgeplant, aber vielleicht schaffe ich es doch wieder mal bei 'ner Runde / Tour mit Euch das Schlusslicht zu spielen .. 

Das Wetter ist ja übers Wochenende nicht das Beste (Mann was ein Wind momentan ...) - Schade!

Ist Fronleichnam was geplant? Werde zwar mit meinem Sohnemann ne kleine Tour starten, aber auf ein Erdinger Blau zusammen mit Euch hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust .... 

Gruss auf den Vulkan!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Juni 2011)

Hi Uwe,

Schön was von dir zu hören/lesen !

Daniel (evtl. noch Peter) und ich fahren nächstes Wochenende mal in den Pfälzer Wald ein paar Trails austesten.

Wahrscheinlich Freitag bis Sonntag oder auch nur Samstag und Sonntag !?

Diesen Ausflugsvorschlag müsstest du vor 2 Wochen aber auch per Mail bekommen haben !?

Sonst hat sich leider keiner zum mitfahren gemeldet.

Solltest du mitwollen müsste ich das dringend wissen weil ich gerade nach Pensionen suche.

Übrigens hast du dein Vulkantrikot schon eingeweiht ???

Grüße Klaus

PS: Aber denke bitte dran in der Pfalz geht es nicht nur Sausteil nach oben 
sondern auch genauso steil und meist anspruchsvoll nach unten !
Touren mit 40-50km und 1500-2000hm sind hier keine seltenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZJGuy (19. Juni 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Daniel (evtl. noch Peter) und ich fahren nächstes Wochenende mal in den Pfälzer Wald ein paar Trails austesten.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich Freitag bis Sonntag oder auch nur Samstag und Sonntag !?



Sorry, über Fronleichnam nur Tagestouren möglich ... 



Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Übrigens hast du dein Vulkantrikot schon eingeweiht ???



Na klar, das fährt öfters nach Neu-Isenburg und zurück!

Bei dem schönen Motiv könnten wir uns direkt noch ein paar T-Shirts oder Polo's bestellen ...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## skabrot (4. Juli 2011)

hey!

is jmd von euch diesen neuen wildsau oder fuchs trail schon gefahren?

is das was neues? oder was altes freigeräumt?
oder einfach ein bestehender wanderweg, der nen trail-schild bekommen hat? 

viele grüße


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. Juli 2011)

skabrot schrieb:


> hey!
> 
> is jmd von euch diesen neuen wildsau oder fuchs trail schon gefahren?
> 
> ...



Hi,

Also meines Wissens nach sind das die altbekannten Wanderwege die "reaktiviert" und mit Schildern versehen wurden !
Jedenfalls kann ich das für den Wildsautrail sagen !
Wo soll denn der Fuchstrail sein ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Vogelsberger (5. Juli 2011)

http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/vogelsbergkreis/schotten/10905645.htm

Illegale Downhillstrecke? 
Ich meine zwar unterhalb Bilstein bei Metzlers Born ein paar Meter nach der Hütte was gesehen zu haben,was dann auf der langen Schneise raus kam, war mir aber nicht so sicher,könnte die DH Strecke gewesen sein...wobei da vorher eine fette Harvester Spur war und das Stück max 100 Meter lang.

Fuchstrail entlang der Sommerrodelbahn zum Denkmal Herchenhain, Lifttrasse...klingt wie Seitentrail rodelbahn links, dann den Schotterweg wieder richtung hohoerdskopf,aber am Tannengehege geradeaus,die Loipe lang,Schotterpiste richtung Herchenhain oder sowas...müßte ich mal sichten wenn ich Zeit habe.


Das ist alles relativ eben und anspruchslos.

Aber ich finde es gut das endlich mal etwas ans Laufen kommt,die MTB Arena ausgebaut wird.
Und evtl klappts ja doch noch mit einer Serpentinenstrecke am langen Hang mit ein paar Drops und einem im Sommer umgerüsteten Schlepplift.


----------



## Kloses (5. Juli 2011)

Ich war überrascht als ich vor ein paar Wochen das Schild an der Taufsteinhütte gesehen habe.
Die Idee find ich super, die Streckenführung des Wildsautrails geht fürs erste meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung.
Ich hoffe nur das dass Angebot weiter ausgebaut wird, und es auch anspruchsvollere Strecken hinzu kommen und nicht nur Wanderwege zusätzlich beschildert werden.
Potenzial ist durchaus vorhanden.
Ich würde mich ja glatt an der Planung beteiligen, bin aber 'leider' die meiste Zeit (beruflich, aber das Bike natürlich dabei) im Schwarzwald unterwegs.
Und so nen kleinen Bike-Park am Hoherodskopf wäre echt mal was 

Was ich aber leider schon länger beobachte ist, das auf bestimmten "Strecken" Bäume gefällt und liegen gelassen werden. Ein Beispiel ist die Strecke von der Taufsteinhütte runter Richtung Rudingshain oder an der alten Skisprungschanze. Schade. 

Mal sehn was sich in dem Jahr noch tut, solange werde ich weiter meine Runden ziehn und vieleicht noch meinen eigenen kleinen Northshoretrail in meinem eigenen Wald aufbauen, wenn die Zeit da sein sollte....


----------



## Vogelsberger (5. Juli 2011)

Der wildsautrail ist etwas kräftraubend,vor allem vom Parpkplatz niddaqualle bis Taufsteinhütte an der Strasse lang.
Der weiche Boden machts.

Der Trail an der Taufsteinhütte ist sicher nicht willkürlich gesperrt per Bäumen,da verläuft eine Route der MTB Arena.
Es war kürzlich Schonzeit,da haben die nach dem Fällen erstmal alles liegen lassen.


----------



## Kloses (6. Juli 2011)

liegt leider schon 6 Monate da


----------



## skabrot (6. Juli 2011)

aja, dann is der wildsautrail also der, der an der taufstein hütte vorbei dann zum gackastein hoch und dann diese lange steile gerade runtergeht,oder? das ding ist mir ja bekannt...

es gibt doch am parkplatz nidda quelle noch nen trail, der entlang der hauptstr verläuft. ich mein der is aber auch schon seit 2007 oder so zugefallen. da könnte man dann oben am taufstein starten und hätte dann einen relativ langen trail. müsste leider dann wohl ode übel die hauptstr ein paar mal queren. am anfang ist der auch mit relativ viel tretarbeit verbunden, aber ich mein gegen ende wurde der steiler.

wie ist das eigentlich mit der wegpflege? kümmert sich da der VHC um baumstämme, die im weg liegen? vllt kann man sich ja mal mit denen kurzschließen. und das iwie zusammen angehen. ich mein, das wäre ja dann auch für die wanderer interessant nicht nur auf forststr zu laufen. und auch wegen "tourismus" bla, bla.

aber echt gut das strecken explizit ausgeschildert werden


----------



## Vogelsberger (6. Juli 2011)

Der Wildsautrail geht von der Taufsteinhütte in den Wald,Forellenteiche über den Damm, rechts richtung Strasse, links den Pfad zum niddaquellenparkplatz und da direkt ohne Strassenquerung neben der Hauptsrasse lang und etwas nach dem Parkplatz unten dann links an den Forellenteichen wieder hoch,etc....

Ist aber alles langsam wegen weichem Boden,wie gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kloses (6. Juli 2011)

nene, der läuft immer parallel, von der Taufsteinhütte bis zum Parkplatz Niddaquelle und dann bis kurz vor de Poppestruht, der Straße entlang

langsam, kommt halt drauf an. ist halt net downhilllastig. muss man halt rein trette


----------



## Vogelsberger (6. Juli 2011)

Mhm, Nope,was du beschreibst ist nur ein Teilstück,eben das von der Kreuzung ,die Strasse hoch,an selbiger bis Taufsteinhütte.
Kurz vor der Kreuzung gehts aber wie gesagt links weg, gerade so vor 6 Wochen gefahren und ist auch so beschildert.

Daher macht es mehr sinn ihn als 8 zu fahren, nämlich eben Taufsteinhütte,Damm Forellenteiche,vor der Strasse links weg,den Einstieg am Parkplatz bis den Parkplatz vor der Kreuzung und dann, wie ausgeschildert, links weg richtung Forellenteiche wieder hoch, daran vorbei und dann vor der Strasse eben rechts und nicht links weg wie vorher,retour zur Taufsteinhütte.


----------



## skabrot (6. Juli 2011)

Kloses schrieb:


> nene, der läuft immer parallel, von der Taufsteinhütte bis zum Parkplatz Niddaquelle und dann bis kurz vor de Poppestruht, der Straße entlang
> 
> langsam, kommt halt drauf an. ist halt net downhilllastig. muss man halt rein trette



ja wirklich steil wirds ja fast nie. ich bin aber trotzdem mal gespannt. als ich das letzte mal auf diesem weg unterwegs war, ist ca 5-6 jahre her. und ein wenig spielen kann man da bestimmt auch

ob am langen hang was runtergehen kann? war sowas nicht schon mal angedacht?


----------



## Vogelsberger (10. Juli 2011)

@Kloses
Dann mußt du eine andere Linie fahren als ich,was den Trail an der Taufsteinhütte gen Michelbach angeht,ich bin da dieses Jahr schon paarmal lang und da liegt nix.

Da lag mal ein dicker Baum anfangs des lichten und schnellen Teils in der Mitte,ja, der war aber so ab ca. April weg.

@Skabrot
Ja am langen hang sollte mal, da wächst aber irgendein schutzwürdiges Gras von dem erst geklärt werden sollte ob man es umpflanzen kann.
Allerdings wenn ich da manchmal sehe das da Enduro Motorräder und Quads den Hang hoch fahren, manche Mountainbiker einfach so, etc...
Ist alles wohl nur wichtigmacherei gewesen.

Bei uns wollte neulich so ein Grüner den Löschwasserteich vom Schloß Zwiefalten zum Reservat für irgendwelche Kröten machen  
Dann wäre es das natürlich gewesen mit Löschwasser.
Der Antrag wurde glücklicherweise vom Ortsbeirat abgelehnt.


----------



## Kloses (10. Juli 2011)

muss ich das WE doch noch mal langfahren, denn kompletten Wildsau-Trail

Gut, nach Michelbach/Rudingshain runner kann sein, das das jetzt weg ist.

Werde am WE mal ne große Runde drehen


----------



## AllmountainSeb (24. Juli 2011)

Hey, wir haben letztens auch den Wildsau-Trail probiert. Spart es euch! Null Anspruch. Es geht auf den ersten Kilometern einfach nur den Waldboden hinunter, danach etliche Kilometer über Teer und Waldboden wieder hoch. Den Fuchstrail brauche ich dann garnicht probieren, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (2. August 2011)

Hi,
gibt es von dem Wildsautrail auch GPS-Daten. Der hört sich gut an und hab jetzt schon einiges davon gelesen. Zudem kennt man die Gegend noch vom Moped fahren und ist vom Spessart nicht soooo weit weg. Würde mir den gerne mal ansehen.
Gibts da evtl. auch Bilder?

Danke!


----------



## HI-bike (23. August 2011)

Schöne Grüße aus Alsfeld,

bin neu hier in Alsfeld und bin zufällig auf den Vogelsberg Thread gestoßen.
Würde mich gerne einer Gruppe hier in Alfeld oder um Alsfeld anschließen 

Fahre zur Zeit ein Hai-Bike edition und bin eher Hardtail unterwechs

Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören

Schöne Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Deleted163868 (26. August 2011)

hi patrick, dann mal herzlich will kommen .

also wenn mein knie fit wäre würde ich dich  mal einladen auf den hoherotskopf und mit dir den wiltsautrail fahren aber das dauert noch ein bissel bis das wieder fit ist . aber jeden mittwoch um 18.00 uhr ist da oben bike treff.

hier mal der link   http://www.koko-pelli.de/

gruß benny


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

Es gibt auch einen (von mir geführten) Biketreff jeden Mittwoch ab Schotten 
(Parkplatz an der Lohgasse 1 neben Fahrschule Pfeiffer) !!!

Hier ist jeder willkommen ! 
Meistens geht es auf den Hoherodskopf und über schöne Trails wieder runter !
Lohnt sich absolut !
Tempo Bergauf ist eher mittel und Bergab eher Flott ! 

Bei Interesse einfach bei mir melden oder um 18:00 vor Ort sein !

siehe auch : Interessengemeinschaft

Grüße Klaus


----------



## bernd e (26. August 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibt es von dem Wildsautrail auch GPS-Daten. Der hört sich gut an und hab jetzt schon einiges davon gelesen. Zudem kennt man die Gegend noch vom Moped fahren und ist vom Spessart nicht soooo weit weg. Würde mir den gerne mal ansehen.
> Gibts da evtl. auch Bilder?
> 
> Danke!



Will oder kann keiner was dazu schreiben  
Oder hätte ich es irgendwo überlesen


----------



## Deleted163868 (27. August 2011)

hi bernd , also ich kenne und weiß auch von keinen was.

gruß benny


----------



## Kloses (28. August 2011)

Mahlzeit...



> AW: Biker im Vogelsberg?
> 
> 
> > Zitat:
> ...



Wenn Du dich noch ein paar Tage gedulden kannst, stell ich mal was bereit. Komme am Freitag wieder in die Heimat 
aber nur fürs Wochenende


----------



## bernd e (30. August 2011)

Kloses schrieb:


> Mahlzeit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke , klar kann ich warten. Hatte jetzt aufgeschnappt, dass der Trail doch nicht so Reizvoll sein soll?


----------



## AllmountainSeb (30. August 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> Danke , klar kann ich warten. Hatte jetzt aufgeschnappt, dass der Trail doch nicht so Reizvoll sein soll?


Hab ich doch geschrieben.


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. September 2011)

Wildsautrail.....langweilig, anspruchslos, kräfteraubend durch den weichen Untergrund und sonst nix.

Offen und ehrlich, da fährt man lieber mal an der Niddaquelle den Wanderweg und fetzt die Forstbahn richtung Grebenhain Ilbeshausen,hackt den Trail neber der Gasse runter, kurbelt die uhuklippen lang und dann entweder Forstbahn richtung herchenhain oder durchs Tal gen Ilbeshausen am Bach lang und per Oberwald wieder hoch und nimmt den Minnitrail mit kleiner fießer Abfahrt mit um dann über Herchenhain retour zu kurbeln.

Oder eben Lehrerheim und so....

Ich hab mich der schlechten Erfahrung in Sachen Wildsautrail noch nicht an den Fuchstrail gewagt,der soll ja noch leichter sein.
Sprich das ist dann was fürs Dreirad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironmann5 (13. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Wildsautrail.....langweilig, anspruchslos, kräfteraubend durch den weichen Untergrund und sonst nix.
> 
> Offen und ehrlich, da fährt man lieber mal an der Niddaquelle den Wanderweg und fetzt die Forstbahn richtung Grebenhain Ilbeshausen,hackt den Trail neber der Gasse runter, kurbelt die uhuklippen lang und dann entweder Forstbahn richtung herchenhain oder durchs Tal gen Ilbeshausen am Bach lang und per Oberwald wieder hoch und nimmt den Minnitrail mit kleiner fießer Abfahrt mit um dann über Herchenhain retour zu kurbeln.
> 
> ...


Ooh da hat wohl einer die Letzten 1 1/2 Jahre viel geübt das er sich solche Sachen Traut, kann mich noch gut dran erinnern das ein jener unseren luchi Trail in Eichelsdorf runter geschoben hat, obwohl er mindestens 120mm Federweg vorn wie hinten besaß.


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. September 2011)

ich kann mich aber auch daran erinnern,das es ratzenass war und ich neben den Anderen die das Ding das erste mal gefahren sind,nicht allein beim Schieben war.

Aber seis drum, euren illegalen Trail hat man wohl etwas unfahrbar gemacht, wie ich neulich sah. Schade darum.


----------



## hessenjung (1. Oktober 2011)

he hallo komme aus ulrichstein würd gern mit dir mal eine tur machen kann aber nur an we,ich fahre das ganze jahr durch.
lg


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. Oktober 2011)

Kurzfristige Info für alle Trailfreaks : 

Wir starten Morgen (Sonntag) in den Taunus zu einer Hammergeilen traillastigen Tour !

Geplant sind 35km mit ca. 1000hm !

Stationen : Hohemark, weiße Mauer, Fuchstanz, gr. Feldberg, kl. Feldberg, 
Reichenbachtal, Altkönig, Victoriatrail, Hünerberg, Hohemark

Abfahrt ist um 12:30 bei mir in Kohden (Im Paradies 12a)

Abfahrt am Parkplatz Hohemark (etwas oberhalb von Oberursel) ist gegen 13:40 !

Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen !
Es lohnt sich wirklich ! 

Grüße Klaus

Handynummer gibts gegen PN !


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. Dezember 2011)

Alle im Winterschlaf?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Dezember 2011)

Sieht so aus !!!!!

Was treibst du so ???

Was wird gerade auf- oder abgebaut ???

Grüße Klaus

PS: Schon mein aktuelles Bike gesehen ???


----------



## Stewie82 (26. Dezember 2011)

Moin,
da will ich mich auch mal als VB'ler outen


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. Dezember 2011)

Klauseman,ich hatte dir doch schon dazu eine PN geschriebselt....?!?
Da kam aber auch nix zurück.

Bin ich mir zumindest sicher.

Bei mir wird momentan nichts mehr gebaut,ist fertig gebaut und wird morgen mal Gassi geführt,wenn es nicht aus Eimern schüttet, wovon nicht auszugehen ist. Allerdings könnte es auch sein das ich das Zebra nehme, wobei die Hornisse noch nicht so richtig eingedüßt ist.

Sag mal bei dir liegt nicht zufällig eine Magicshine 872 rum? 

Überhaupt scheint die aktuelle Woche perfekto für Urlaub zu sein.

@Stewie
KTM und VB.....wo gibts den im VB KTM?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Dezember 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> 1. Sag mal bei dir liegt nicht zufällig eine Magicshine 872 rum?
> 
> 2. Überhaupt scheint die aktuelle Woche perfekto für Urlaub zu sein.



Hi Alex,

Zu 1. Woher weisst du....... ???  Das Teil ist der Oberhammer !!!

Zu 2. Ich habe auch Zeit also wenn du mal Bock haben solltest meld dich !!??

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (27. Dezember 2011)

Hast du das Teil mit klarer Optik oder die erste Version mit Streulampe?
Die aktuelle soll mehr in die Ferne brennen.

Würde mir die gern mal Live ansehen,im dunkeln natürlich mal schauen wie weit und breit die wirklich funzelt.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Dezember 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Hast du das Teil mit klarer Optik oder die erste Version mit Streulampe?
> Die aktuelle soll mehr in die Ferne brennen.
> 
> Würde mir die gern mal Live ansehen,im dunkeln natürlich mal schauen wie weit und breit die wirklich funzelt.



Keine Ahnung welche Version ich habe da müsste ich mal die Bilder von den beiden sehen !!!

Hast du da was ???


----------



## Vogelsberger (28. Dezember 2011)

872 und 872 rev 2 im drop down selektieren.

http://www.light-test.info/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=39&Itemid=59&lang=en

Ist zwar nicht viel,aber sichtbar bei der Weite.

Rev 1 müßte eine sichtliche Streuoptik haben und Rev 2 eine glasklare Optik.


----------



## skabrot (2. April 2012)

an alle vogelsberger langstrecken experten:

kennt jmd nen entspannten radweg, der vom VB nach frankfurt führt? möglichst über ausgeschilderte radwege und net so viele bundesstraßen.

thX!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. April 2012)

skabrot schrieb:


> an alle vogelsberger langstrecken experten:
> 
> kennt jmd nen entspannten radweg, der vom VB nach frankfurt führt? möglichst über ausgeschilderte radwege und net so viele bundesstraßen.
> 
> thX!



Von wo aus genau willst du starten und wohin genau ????

Hast du nen GPS ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Kloses (2. April 2012)

Hallo,

mit fällt da spontan als erste Strecke bis Wächtersbach der Südbahnradweg (35km) ein. Startet in Hartmannshain und hat hier die Verbindung zum Vulkanradweg.
Ist sehr leicht zu fahren, geht fast nur bergab und ist landschaftlich ganz gut.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. April 2012)

Kloses schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit fällt da spontan als erste Strecke bis Wächtersbach der Südbahnradweg (35km) ein. Startet in Hartmannshain und hat hier die Verbindung zum Vulkanradweg.
> Ist sehr leicht zu fahren, geht fast nur bergab und ist landschaftlich ganz gut.
> ...



...soweit schon mal gut.....

...weiter ab Wächtersbach auf dem Kinzigtalradweg bis Hanau...

...weiter ab Hanau über den R3 bis FfM......

Aber das ganze hängt davon ab wo er startet und genau hin will !!!

Es ginge auch über den R7 von Bad Hersfeld über Lauterbach nach Ulrichstein 
und weiter über den R4 nach Schotten bis FfM !


----------



## skabrot (2. April 2012)

wow! das ma ne fixe antwort! vielen dank 

startpunkt wäre herbstein, also auch direkt am vulkanradweg. und ankommen will ich in ffm-höchst 

hab auch überlegt erst nach grebenhain auf dem vulkanradweg, dann nach schlüchtern, dann den R3 nach ffm

aber über den hohenrodskopf dann nach schotten und den R4 zu nehmen, hört sich eigentlich auch net so schlecht an. wie is der R4 bzgl verkehrslage so? das einzige was mich nämlich früher am rennradfahren gestresst hat, waren die autofahrer 

von der strecke nach wächtersbach hat mein herr papa auch gesprochen. und bergab ist immer gut. auch mit dem rennrad 

achso, nen gps hab ich keins.


----------



## skabrot (2. April 2012)

ach und gibts net in birstein (also richtung wächtersbach) noch nen radweg der dort nach ffm abgeht?


----------



## TEP_Biker (2. April 2012)

skabrot schrieb:


> an alle vogelsberger langstrecken experten:
> 
> kennt jmd nen entspannten radweg, der vom VB nach frankfurt führt? möglichst über ausgeschilderte radwege und net so viele bundesstraßen.
> 
> thX!



Auch der Niddaradweg bietet sich an. Entspanntes cruisen am Flüßchen entlang. Lässt sich mit dem Vulkanradweg kombinieren.

http://www.niddaradweg.de/karte.htm


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. April 2012)

TEP_Biker schrieb:


> Auch der Niddaradweg bietet sich an. Entspanntes cruisen am Flüßchen entlang. Lässt sich mit dem Vulkanradweg kombinieren.
> 
> http://www.niddaradweg.de/karte.htm



Also den Niddaradweg kann ich auch nur wärmstens empfehlen 
den bin ich auch schön öfters gefahren !
Der Niddaradweg läuft über mehrere km (ab Schotten bis kurz vor Bad Vilbel) mit dem R4 gleich !

Ist ABER ABSOLUT NICHT für ein Rennrad geeignet da einige feingeschotterte- 
und vor allem Betonplatten-Abschnitte mit brutalen Höhenunterschieden dabei sind !!!

Bis Florstadt kein Problem aber dann fängt das Drama an !

Maximal mit nem Crosser zu fahren aber besser mit dem MTB.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## TEP_Biker (2. April 2012)

Richtig. Nix fürs Rennrad. Habe ich überlesen dass er damit fahren will.

Der Vulkanradweg geht bis Altenstadt. Ab dort gibts noch die Verbindung zur hohen Straße und zum grünen Gürtel. Ob die Strecke rennradtauglich ist bin ich nicht sicher.

Probier doch mal den hessischen Radroutenplaner: http://www.radroutenplaner.hessen.de/


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. April 2012)

TEP_Biker schrieb:


> Richtig. Nix fürs Rennrad. Habe ich überlesen dass er damit fahren will.
> 
> Der Vulkanradweg geht bis Altenstadt. Ab dort gibts noch die Verbindung zur hohen Straße und zum grünen Gürtel. Ob die Strecke rennradtauglich ist bin ich nicht sicher.
> 
> Probier doch mal den hessischen Radroutenplaner: http://www.radroutenplaner.hessen.de/



Der Radroutenplaner ist genial !
Kann ich auch empfehlen !


----------



## hessenjung (3. April 2012)

hessenjung schrieb:


> he hallo komme aus ulrichstein würd gern mit dir mal eine tur machen kann aber nur an we,ich fahre das ganze jahr durch.
> lg



hi hallo was ist winterschlaf ich fahre das ganze jahr durch micht geile laune auch im schnee und auf eis mit einem guten winterreifen geht das super.


----------



## skabrot (5. April 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0OIZShZDl0&feature=related"]NORCO Range LE - Iceride      - YouTube[/nomedia]

für die, die es noch nicht kennen. teilsweise ist der wildsau trail zu sehen. diesen erkennt man daran, dass der jojo reintritt wie ein irrer. alles andere, wo es wirklich bergab geht, ist leider nicht am hoko...


----------



## keelson (6. April 2012)

Hi, 

bin ueber's Osterwochenende bei meinen Eltern im VB, haette jemand Lust am Samstag den Wildsau Trail zu fahren ? Soll ja ziemlich kalt werden, aber scheint ja nur ne kurze Runde zu sein, wo man nicht lange Pause machen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. April 2012)

keelson schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin ueber's Osterwochenende bei meinen Eltern im VB, haette jemand Lust am Samstag den Wildsau Trail zu fahren ? Soll ja ziemlich kalt werden, aber scheint ja nur ne kurze Runde zu sein, wo man nicht lange Pause machen muss.



Hi,

Vergiss den bescheuerten Wildsautrail der ist voll langweilig !

Wenn du mal ein paar coole und vor allem "anspruchsvollere" Trails fahren 
willst dann nehm ich dich mal mit auf unsere Hausrunde.

Siehe hier alle meine GPS-Touren : Alle Touren

oder hier die genannte mittlere Hausrunde : Trailrunde "L" 

oder die kurze Hausrunde : Trailrunde "M"

Wobei die GPS-Tracks schon nicht mehr stimmen da wir zwischenzeitlich 
noch drei weitere Trails gebaut und in die Runden integriert haben !

Am besten ist mir Bescheid geben und wir fahren das gemeinsam !

Wie sag ich immer es geht halt nix über einen "Local" !

Also wer Bock hat......

Grüße Klaus


----------



## keelson (7. April 2012)

Klaus, ich hab da auch keine hohen Erwartungen, dachte nur, das waer was, was man im Anbetracht der Wettervorhersage mal "abhaken" koennte 
Laut Wetterbericht sieht's jetzt Sonntagmorgen nach nem trocken Zeitfenster aus, aber da bin ich schon verplant :/
War heute mit dem Rad auf dem Kreuzberg, da war oben noch am Nachmittag der Raureif gefroren, temperaturmaessig geht das, aber dann noch (Schnee)regen dazu, da werd ich wohl erstmal passen. 

Aber hey, die Tracks von Dir schauen ganz interessant aus, auf der Seite vom VB kenn ich mich garnicht aus. Bin ja ein paar mal im Jahr hier, dann meld ich mich einfach mal.

Cheers,

Bobo


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. April 2012)

Alles klaro !

Meld dich wenn du mal in der Nähe bist !

Du wirst nicht enttäuscht werden wenn du auf Trails stehst !!!


----------



## Nukem49 (7. April 2012)

@ Big-Uphill-L:
Cool! Vielen Dank für die GPS Daten, hab hier ne Truppe die schon etwas länger mal richtung Vogelsberg was starten will. Jetzt haben wir mal einen Anhaltspunkt. Muchas Grazias!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. April 2012)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> @ Big-Uphill-L:
> Cool! Vielen Dank für die GPS Daten, hab hier ne Truppe die schon etwas länger mal richtung Vogelsberg was starten will. Jetzt haben wir mal einen Anhaltspunkt. Muchas Grazias!



Hi Leute,

Wie gesagt wir haben die Trailrunden um einige lohnenswerte neue Stücke 
erweitert die ihr ohne Hilfe nicht findet deshalb mein Angebot zum gemeinsamen Ausritt.
Wir sind die Woche über bestimmt 2-3 mal auf den Haustrails unterwegs und freuen uns immer über Mitfahrer.

Die richtig kniffligen (techn. anspruchsvolleren) Stücke sind auch *nicht* 
in der Trailrunde L + XL drin da wir hier schon größere Probleme mit dem Forst hatten !
Die möchten wir nicht veröffentlichen und fahren die nur wenn wir dabei sind !
Die Trailrunde M ist sehr flowig mit nur wenigen schwierigen Stellen.

Grüße aus Nidda

Klaus

PS: Ich erinnere auch nochmal an die beiden Biketreffs die wir jede Woche durchführen :

Mittwochs : 18:00 ab Schotten / Abfahrt Parkplatz Fahrschule Schottenring / Richtung ist meist Hoherodskopf und über die schönen Trails wieder runter

Samstags : 15:00 ab Nidda / Abfahrt am Parkplatz Bürgerhaus *(unbedingt anmelden per PM)* / Richtung Haustrails


----------



## skabrot (2. Juli 2012)

hallo!
wäre nett, wenn ihr unterschreibt. falls ihr das nicht schon getan habt 

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

ganz wichtig auch für den vogelsberg...


----------



## ZJGuy (2. Juli 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Also den Niddaradweg kann ich auch nur wärmstens empfehlen
> den bin ich auch schön öfters gefahren !
> Der Niddaradweg läuft über mehrere km (ab Schotten bis kurz vor Bad Vilbel) mit dem R4 gleich !
> 
> ...



Hi Klaus,

das ist seit diesem Jahr vorbei.

Die netten Radwegplaner haben den Betonplattenweg von Ilbenstadt bis Karben jetzt komplett asphaltiert.

Dürfte sich jetzt sogar mit dem Rennrad fahren lassen. Richtig schön zum Cruisen ... 

Allerdings ist da immer noch der Schotterweg von Florstadt Kläranlage bis kurz vor Assenheim. Aber ihr "Brutalos" habt da ja sicher keine Problem mit solchen geringen Widrigkeiten ... 

Sind ja auch nur ca. 2 KM

Gruss Uwe


----------



## NikNok (4. August 2013)

hallo zusammen,
gibts hier leute die lust auf kleine enduro-touren haben,
lebe seit einem jahr im vb und suche leute die hier ein paar gute trails kennen.

gruß


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. August 2013)

NikNok schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> gibts hier leute die lust auf kleine enduro-touren haben,
> lebe seit einem jahr im vb und suche leute die hier ein paar gute trails kennen.
> 
> gruß



Ja Logo !
Wo wohnst du genau und was fährst du so für Strecken ?

Wir haben hier bei uns ein paar schöne nicht zu schwierige meist flowige Trails 
einige Stücke sind aber durchaus nix für den normal sterblichen Biker.
Da könnte was für dich dabei sein.
Spaßig ist die Runde in jedem Fall.

Gruß Big L.

PS: Warst du schon im Taunus ?
Dort sind wir auch öfter zugange und kennen uns recht gut aus.
Kannst du auch gerne mal mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (4. August 2013)

Nord oder Süd VB?
Hier sind eher die Süd(rumhänger) und die Möchtegern VB`ler, die jetzt langsamer fahren,wie ich neulich vernehmen mußte 

Oder sagen wir Sie haben sich auf das VB`ler Niveau herabgelassen in Ihrer unermeßlichen Güte


----------



## NikNok (4. August 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Nord oder Süd VB?
> Hier sind eher die Süd(rumhänger) und die Möchtegern VB`ler, die jetzt langsamer fahren,wie ich neulich vernehmen mußte
> 
> Oder sagen wir Sie haben sich auf das VB`ler Niveau herabgelassen in Ihrer unermeßlichen Güte



ich wohne wohl tatsächlich im südlichsten teil des vb,
komme aber aus fd, hm, als möchtegern vb'ler möchte ich mich
dennoch nicht einstufen, ich will auch gar kein vogelsberger sein,
ich bin nach wie vor ein fd'ler der aus beruflichen gründen nun im vb lebt. 

und langsam fahren macht kein spaß!


----------



## NikNok (4. August 2013)

wie schon im letzten beitrag geschrieben
bin ich aus dem südlichen teil vom vb.
ich würde gerne mehr abfahrstorientierte strecken
fahren, d.h. enduro, freeride.
fahre ein cube hanzz, spare derzeit noch für ein leichteres reinrassiges enduro bike. aber das hanzz kann ich auch mal nen berg hochprügeln.  

flowige trails hört sich doch gut an!
ich bin nun auch in einem alter wo ich keine 5 m drops/gaps mehr fahren muss, ellenbogen waren beide schon gebrochen! ;D

im taunus war ich noch nicht, nein,
seid ihr mehr AM'ler XC'ler oder eher Enduro-fahrer?

grüße






Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ja Logo !
> Wo wohnst du genau und was fährst du so für Strecken ?
> 
> Wir haben hier bei uns ein paar schöne nicht zu schwierige meist flowige Trails
> ...


----------



## ml IX (4. August 2013)

Was heißt bei dir aus dem südlichen VB?


----------



## NikNok (4. August 2013)

ml IX schrieb:


> Was heißt bei dir aus dem südlichen VB?




freiensteinau


----------



## ml IX (4. August 2013)

Da sollte sich dich ne Möglichkeit finden. Steinau läßt Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NikNok (4. August 2013)

ml IX schrieb:


> Da sollte sich dich ne Möglichkeit finden. Steinau läßt Grüßen



super, wenn du/ihr mal wieder fahrt schick mir doch mal eine pm?!


----------



## ml IX (4. August 2013)

Wird gemacht :thumbup:


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (8. September 2013)

Hallo ml IX,
Hallo NikNok,

wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, würde ich mich auch mal einklinken


----------



## ml IX (8. September 2013)

Da sollte sich doch mal die Möglichkeit finden.


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (9. September 2013)

Also bis dann.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (9. September 2013)

NikNok schrieb:


> wie schon im letzten beitrag geschrieben
> bin ich aus dem südlichen teil vom vb.
> ich würde gerne mehr abfahrstorientierte strecken
> fahren, d.h. enduro, freeride.
> ...



Hi Jungs,

Wir sind eher die All-Mountain mit hang zu Enduro-Fahrer.....
Wie bereits geschrieben haben wir hier ein paar sehr schöne Trails (einfache wie auch etwas schwerere) die ich euch gerne mal zeigen kann.

Je nach Level der Gruppe reiten wir erst mal die flowigen Trails ab und können dann bei Bedarf auch noch die etwas schwereren angehen.
Dazu ist aber noch ne kleine Portion zusätzliche Kondition nötig !

Die kleine flowige Runde hat so ca. 30km/400hm und die Runde mit den kniffligen Trails dann eher 45km/600hm !

Bei Wetter sind wir Samstags und/oder Sonntags ab 14:00 zu allen Schandtaten bereit !
Bei Interesse einfach ne PM und ab geht die Post !

Grüße Big L.

PS: Wenn ihr mal ne geniale Runde im Taunus drehen wollt können wir auch das mal angehen !
Dort unten kennen wir uns auch schon recht gut aus !!!


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (9. September 2013)

Hi Big-Uphill-L,

ich hoffe das es noch einen guten "Inian summer" gibt,
dann sind wir auf jeden fall dabei

Gruß und bis dann


----------



## ml IX (26. September 2013)

Na da simmer doch dabei.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. September 2013)

Hi Leute,

Wochenende soll Wettertechnisch ganz gut werden !
Wer hat interesse an der kleinen flowigen 30km/450hm oder 45km/600hm Runde bei mir rund um Nidda ???
Entweder am Samstag und/oder am Sonntag ab 14:00 !!!
Sonntag wäre auch Taunus möglich !!!

Bitte mal melden wer Lust und Zeit hätte damit man planen kann !

Grüße Big L.


----------



## ml IX (27. September 2013)

Lust ja, werde dieser nur leider in Ligurien frönen. 
Nach dem Urlaub gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murdoch (27. September 2013)

Sonntag Taunus +1

ansonsten würde ich mich auch hier bei einer Runde anschließen.


----------



## chainsuck74 (29. September 2013)

Hallo oder besser Moinsen!Komme aus dem hohen Norden,bike seit über 25 Jahren und "darf" eine Vorsorge-Kur in Bad Soden-Salmünster machen.Da hab ich natürlich mein Enduro im Gepäck.War gestern am Feldberg,leider(!!!!) habe ich die ganzen angeblich coolen Trails nicht gefunden,auch,weil in anderen Foren keiner geantwortet hat,bzw.mir die Locals am Feldberg auch nicht sagen konnten,wo die Trails eigentlich so anfangen...glaub...Die wollten  mir das ,glaub ich,einfach nicht verraten...shit.Lange Rede,kurzer Sinn:bin noch bis 8.10. in Bad Soden-Salm. und will unbedingt nochmal zum Feldberg/Altkönig.Also,falls ihr plant am nächsten WE in den Taunus zu fahren ,gebt mir BIIIITTE bescheid,würde mich gerne anschließen!!!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (29. September 2013)

Wo bist du denn gestartet am Feldberg? 
Das du gar keinen guten Trail gefunden hast kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen! 
Es gibt doch genug. 
Kann es sein das du ohne GPS unterwegs warst? 
Ohne GPS fahre ich auf keinen Fall in die Ferne! 
;-) 

Sollten wir am nächsten WE runter fahren gebe ich hier Bescheid! 
Leider hat sich für die heute angesetzte Tour im Taunus auch nur einer gemeldet! 
Wir sind dann auch nicht runter gefahren. 
Da wissen einige (noch) ist nicht was sie verpassen..... 

Ich kann dir unsere (hier schon mehrfach angebotene) Trailrunde um 
Nidda anbieten die wir ca. 2 bis 3 mal in der Woche fahren. 
Ab wann kannst du Nachmittags weg? 
Du hättest ca. 45km zu fahren um hier rüber zu kommen. 
Mit Navi kein Problem. 
Das Wetter soll ja diese Woche ganz gut werden.

Gruß Big L


----------



## chainsuck74 (30. September 2013)

Moin!
Bin direkt erstmal zum Feldberg rauf und habe dort den Trail zum Roten Kreuz gefunden,der aber leider nicht allzu lang war,später noch durch Zufall einen Trail entdeckt ,der auch schon maöl unter sehr tief hängenden Tannenzweigen durchführte und auch mal die Forstautobahngequert hat,irgendwann war ich dann in Falkenstein,da wollte ich ja überhaupt nicht hin...
Bin leider immer ohne GPS unterwegs..
Habe leider kein eigenes Auto hier,aber vielleicht kann ich mit der Bahn nach Nidda,werd`mich gleich mal schlau googlen.
Heute z.B.kann ich gegen 15:30 Uhr weg,morgen und Mittwoch 15Uhr,Donnerstag den ganzen Tag frei.Hatte schon mal drüber nachgedacht zum Enduro-Rennen nach Beerfelden zu fahren...
Evtl.habe ich jemanden, der mich mit dem Auto nach Nidda fährt,wenn ich ihn ganz nett frage...mal sehen.
Also,vorab schon mal vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.Ich bleib am Ball.Kannst ja mal schreiben,wann Ihr die Nidda-Runde oder in den Taunus fahrt..
...gegrüßt..!!


----------



## JumpingJohn (30. September 2013)

Wenns Wetter am Samstag Vormittag passt habe ich wahrscheinlich folgende Runde über Hoherodskopf, Taufstein, Bilstein, Gackerstein usw. geplant. Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte kann man ja mal Handynummern tauschen um einen Treffpunkt am Track aus zu machen, werde nicht wie im Track vom Gederner Campingplatz aus Starten, sondern von Wingershausen. Bin noch nicht ganz sicher wie rum ich die runde drehen will, jemand hier der mir bei der Entscheidung helfen kann?

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yybnxttvtlgtunep


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. September 2013)

Hi, 

Also der "rote Kreuz" - Trail war doch schon mal leicht zu finden 
und meiner Meinung nach ein sehr leckeres Teilchen. 
Natürlich viel zu kurz....da hast du recht. 
Wenn du nach Falkenstein gekommen bist hast du evtl. den Trail ins Reichenbachtal erwischt!? 
Auch nicht schlecht wenn auch nicht anspruchsvoll aber dafür flowig! 
Ich denke aber eher das du den Wurzeltrail parallel zur Straße runter gefahren und dann in Falkenstein raus gekommen bist!? 
Auch ein schöner Weg. 
Schöner ist es aber den Trail von der Sterngucker-Station (kleiner Feldberg) abwärts zu nehmen. 
Dann hoch auf den Altkönig und über einen der etwas anspruchsvolleren Trails wieder runter. 
Anschließend über die üblichen Verdächtigen (Lippstempel, Victoriatempel und Victoriatrail) zurück zum Start. 
Am Anfang nehmen wir gerne den Wurzeltrail an der weißen Mauer mit bevor es auf den Feldberg hoch geht. 

Gruß Big L


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. September 2013)

JumpingJohn schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter am Samstag Vormittag passt habe ich wahrscheinlich folgende Runde über Hoherodskopf, Taufstein, Bilstein, Gackerstein usw. geplant. Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte kann man ja mal Handynummern tauschen um einen Treffpunkt am Track aus zu machen, werde nicht wie im Track vom Gederner Campingplatz aus Starten, sondern von Wingershausen. Bin noch nicht ganz sicher wie rum ich die runde drehen will, jemand hier der mir bei der Entscheidung helfen kann?
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yybnxttvtlgtunep



Hi, 

Hast du diesen Track selber gezeichnet? 
Da sind einige fehlerhafte Stücke und ganz viele Umwege drin....... 
..... und du lässt leider einige geniale Stücke weg und umfährst die meisten relevanten Trails. 
Egal wie rum du diese Runde fährst....entweder hast du Schiebestücke drin (Billstein) 
und/oder du fährst die Trails in falscher Richtung (Wildsautrail=Gackerstein). 
Diese Runde macht so aus Trail- und Funsicht nicht viel Sinn sondern nur als Tour. 
Sorry! 
Sollte diese Runde als reine Tour ohne großen Trailanteil gedacht sein 
bleiben immer noch die oben genannten Probleme. 
Wingershausen ist als Startort absolut OK....dort kommen wir öfters durch und nehmen einen Bike-Kollegen mit. 
Je nach Interessen (Tour oder Trail) würde ich die Runde etwas anders fahren. 

Gruß Big L

PS: Wie verschlägt es dich nach Wingershausen? Verwandtschaft?


----------



## JumpingJohn (30. September 2013)

Hi, ich habe einen vorhanden Track genommen und diesen etwas abgeändert. Ich war zwar schon das ein oder andere mal in der Gegend unterwegs, aber immer nur kurze Stücke zum wandern oder geocachen, daher kenne ich nur wenige Trails. Mit dem Bike war ich in der Gegend noch nicht unterwegs, da ich auch eigentlich aus dem Limburger Raum komme und nur dort bin wenn wir die Eltern meiner Freundin besuchen. Daher kann ich mich nur für die Kritik bedanken und nehme entsprechende Verbesserungsvorschläge gerne entgegen.

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTabA2109A mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. September 2013)

Das sollte keine Kritik sein! 
Ich habe befürchtet das mein Kommentar so rüber kommen könnte. 
Sorry! 
Was willst du lieber machen.... 
unbedingt auf den Hoherodskopf kommen... 
Tour fahren... 
möglichst viele Trails hintereinander fahren... 
alles zusammen.... 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JumpingJohn (30. September 2013)

Die Eierlegendewollmilchsau wäre natürlich super, aber ich muss nicht überall vorbei, beim Gackerstein weiß ich das nen schönen Trail gibt, daher hätte ich den schon ganz gern dabei, aufm Bilstein war ich noch nicht daher hätte ich den auch ganz gerne! Wenn die ein oder andere Tragepassage dabei ist macht das nix gehört ja auch dazu. Letztendlich sollens um die 50-55km sein, Hm sollten nicht viel höher als 1300 sein.

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTabA2109A mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. September 2013)

Hi nochmal, 

Start soll in Wingershausen sein.... 
oder kannst du auch nach Nidda oder Eichelsdorf bzw. Oberschmitten kommen? 
Wie Trail-Fit bist du? 
Eher flowige oder auch anspruchsvolle Trails? 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## JumpingJohn (1. Oktober 2013)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> 
> Start soll in Wingershausen sein....
> oder kannst du auch nach Nidda oder Eichelsdorf bzw. Oberschmitten kommen?
> ...



Also theoretisch könnte ich auch nach Nidda, usw., kommen, aber am praktischsten wäre es für mich wenn ich aus Wingershausen starte,da ich da auch aufwache und das Auto nicht nochmal zusätzlich bemühen müsste, wobei Eichelsdorf und Oberschmitten ja auch schnell mim Bike angefahren sind.

Was ich bisher an Trails im VB-Land gesehen habe (wie schon erwähnt, sind nicht so viele), wäre ich auch gefahren, bei uns am Rande des Westerwaldes gibt es viele schwirigere Trails (z.B. Westerwaldsteig). Prinzipiell sind flowige Trails klasse, aber auch technich anspruchsvollere sind normalerweise kein Problem und wenn doch wird halt kurz geschoben oder getragen, da brauchst also keine Rücksicht auf mich zu nehmen!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. Oktober 2013)

JumpingJohn schrieb:


> Also theoretisch könnte ich auch nach Nidda, usw., kommen, aber am praktischsten wäre es für mich wenn ich aus Wingershausen starte,da ich da auch aufwache und das Auto nicht nochmal zusätzlich bemühen müsste, wobei Eichelsdorf und Oberschmitten ja auch schnell mim Bike angefahren sind.
> 
> Was ich bisher an Trails im VB-Land gesehen habe (wie schon erwähnt, sind nicht so viele), wäre ich auch gefahren, bei uns am Rande des Westerwaldes gibt es viele schwirigere Trails (z.B. Westerwaldsteig). Prinzipiell sind flowige Trails klasse, aber auch technich anspruchsvollere sind normalerweise kein Problem und wenn doch wird halt kurz geschoben oder getragen, da brauchst also keine Rücksicht auf mich zu nehmen!



Natürlich hatte ich gemeint das du mit dem Bike dahin kommen könntest. 
Wir sind doch Biker und keine Luftverschmutzer !


50-60km sind kein Thema.
Am WE fahren wir von NIdda meistens auf den Hoherodskopf.
Wann willst du fahren am Samstag oder Sonntag ???
Samstag war es.......glaube ich....


----------



## JumpingJohn (1. Oktober 2013)

Also ich kann wenn dann nur Samstag. Also den Weg nach Nidda kenn ich natürlich auch, aber das wäre mir mim Bike dann doch ein Stück zu weit in die "Falsche" Richtung und vorallem würde ich dann den langweiligen Radweg nehmen um schnell voran zu kommen, alles also nicht im Sinne einer MTB-Tour! 
Also wenn ihr Samstag fahrt würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. Oktober 2013)

JumpingJohn schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr Samstag fahrt würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen.



Dann würde ich die anbieten unsere Trailrunde mal mitzufahren !?
Wie weiter oben schon mal angeboten:
Entweder 30km/450hm oder 45km/650hm......

Du kommst dann am besten (über den langweiligen Radweg) 
zu mir nach Nidda-Kohden und wir fahren ne spaßige Runde 
die dir bestimmt gefallen wird !?
Am Ende fahren wir so das du in Wingershausen raus kommst.
Warst du schon an den Mammutbäumen oberhalb des Niddastausee's ???

Gruß Big L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JumpingJohn (1. Oktober 2013)

Dann nehmen wir glaube die 45km/650Hm, ich denke ich werde ne knappe halbe Stunde bis nach Kohden brauchen wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, wann wollt ihr denn in etwa los? Bei den diversen Mammuts dieser Region war ich schon, die brauch ich also nicht auf der Route.

Vielleicht sollten wir dann vorsichtshalber nochmal Telefonnummern austauschen, das aber bitte dann per PM.

Gruß
JJ


----------



## chainsuck74 (5. Oktober 2013)

Tach zsammen!
Wollte nur noch mal danke sagen für`s guiden..war ne hammergeile Runde mit euch!Schön trailig und abwechslungsreich!Genauso hatte ich mir das vorgestellt!
Viele Grüße an alle und ,wie gesagt,danke...


----------



## ml IX (25. Oktober 2013)

http://dimb.de/ig-osthessen

Schaut mal rein, wir starten morgen um 13.00Uhr am Schwimmbad in Stainau an der Straße. Wer Lust hat bitte melden. Sind derzeit zu sechst morgen. Wären also noch  6 Plätze frei.


----------



## Deedle36 (23. November 2013)

@Big-Uphill-L 

Moinsen,

wir kennen uns von der Runde die wir vor einiger Zeit mit Dennis aus Nieder-Ohm
bei Euch gefahren sind. Waren zum ersten mal mit zusammen unterwegs.
Am Sonntag 1.12 besuchen mich zwei Kumpels (Rockenberg/Gießen) und wir wollten ne Tour starten. Abfahrt wäre in Hungen gegen 9:30 Uhr. Ich denke wir könnten gegen 10:00 Uhr am Wolfslauf oberhalb von Stornfels sein. Auch wenn es vor 14:00 Uhr ist, 
nicht eure Zeit ;-) 
hättet ihr trotzdem Lust uns zu guiden ?

Gruß Christoph aus Hungen


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. November 2013)

Deedle36 schrieb:


> @Big-Uphill-L
> 
> Moinsen,
> 
> ...



Hi Christoph,

Da hätte ich einen Gegenvorschlag zu machen da wir morgen schon was geplant hatten !

Ihr kommt um 10:00 nach Gießen-Steinbach/Fernwald (Parkplatz unterhalb des Friedhosf) 
und wir starten gemeinsam zu einer sehr schönen Runde über 
Kloster Schiffenberg, Wieseck, Hangelstein, Lollarerkopf, Dünsberg, Trail nach Krofdorf-Gleiberg, Gießen, Steinbach

Eine Runde mit vielen Trails aber auch einigen Höhenmetern !

Daten: ca. 60km mit nur 1000hm in gechillten 4h30

Gibt mal Laut !

Grüße Big L.

PS: Es besteht natürlich die Gefahr das deine Gießener Jungs das alles schon bis zum abwinken kennen !?


----------



## Deedle36 (24. November 2013)

Gudde MR. Big,
Wie war euer Ausritt??

sorry, war leider etwas kurzfristig, hatte gestern nicht mehr 
reingeschaut und heute ne entspannte Runde ums Schottener 
KKH gemacht. War auch chillig!  
Gib laut wenn Du (Ihr) am Sonntag Zeit und Lust haben solltet. Würde mich freuen.
Ansonsten melde ich mich wieder wenn ich Richtung Nidda aufbrechen 
sollte.
Hat Dennis Euch den Link zum you tube Video geschickt?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (24. November 2013)

Hi Christoph,

Sorry ich hatte das Datum total überlesen !
Ich dachte ihr meintet heute !

Nächste Woche geht klar !
Es sei denn es regnet oder hat die Tage vorher richtig fett und lang geregnet !
Wir sprechen uns hier kurzfristig ab !
Evtl. haben ja noch ein paar andere Lust auf ne trailige Runde !?

Wir könnten (wenn alle noch Bock haben) am Ende noch einen kleinen Abstecher 
zum Weihnachtsmarkt auf ein paar Glühwein oder heißen Äppler machen !?

Übrigens : Die Dünsbergrunde heute war wie immer sehr geil !

Grüße Big L.

PS: Der Link zum Video fehlt noch !


----------



## Slide9 (26. November 2013)

Oh...cool, neue Leute und neue Trails sind immer gut. Ich melde mal allgemein Interesse an. In wie weit ich auch mitfahre bleibt leider noch offen. Bin aus Fulda aber habe das Bike bei Heidelberg. Muss vorrausscheuend planen damit ich es auch mitnehmen kann.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Deedle36 (26. November 2013)

Moinsen Big-L

also halten wir am Sonntag 10:30 Uhr am Wolfslauf fest und hören uns vorher noch mal wegen der allgemeinen Wetterlage.
Ich denke Biker die Lust auf Trails haben sind immer willkommen.
Bei den Jungs die ich mitbringe brauchst Du übrigens keine Gedanken machen, die fahren ähnlich Dennis und mio 
See yea on sunday.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. November 2013)

Deedle36 schrieb:


> Moinsen Big-L
> 
> also halten wir am Sonntag 10:30 Uhr am Wolfslauf fest und hören uns vorher noch mal wegen der allgemeinen Wetterlage.
> Ich denke Biker die Lust auf Trails haben sind immer willkommen.
> ...



Jep geht klar 

Dann schauen wir uns die etwas kniffligeren Trails erst mal zu Fuß an 
und wenn es der Untergrund zulässt fahren wir die 3 S-Trails in einem Rutsch durch.
Dann geht es rüber auf die einfacheren flowigen Trails. 

Besser wäre aber eigentlich die umgekehrte Reihenfolge! 
Wollt ihr nicht lieber erst zu mir nach Nidda-Kohden kommen.......? 
Das macht die Anfahrt für euch entspannter und ihr seid am Ende 
wieder am Wolfslauf was den Rückweg stark erleichtert!? 

Gib mal Laut 

Gruß Big L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (27. November 2013)

Moinsen in die Runde. 
Ich würde mich auch gerne mal bei ner Tour in eurem Revier anschließen. Bin nur leider nächstes Wochenende ausgebucht. Hört sich jedenfalls Interessant an.

Ride On und Gruß aus dem Spessart


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. November 2013)

ml IX schrieb:


> Moinsen in die Runde.
> Ich würde mich auch gerne mal bei ner Tour in eurem Revier anschließen. Bin nur leider nächstes Wochenende ausgebucht. Hört sich jedenfalls Interessant an.
> 
> Ride On und Gruß aus dem Spessart



Jeder der auf Trails steht ist herzlich wilkommen !



Wir fahren die kleine flowige Runde (ca. 28km/450hm) 
meist 3 mal die Woche....es gibt also genug möglichkeiten mitzufahren !
Übrigens : Mein Lehrerkollege aus Schlüchtern kommt auch sehr gerne und oft zu uns rüber !
Gibt es bei euch den Bertaweg (???) noch .....?
Ich glaube der ist in Nähe von Bad Soden Salmünster !?
Der war doch angeblich auch ganz hübsch....?


----------



## ml IX (27. November 2013)

Da simmer dabei!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. November 2013)

Hi an alle Trailrutscher,

1. Wer wäre denn jetzt am Sonntag alles dabei ???
2. Wann wollen wir starten ??? zwischen 10:30 oder 11:00 wäre OK !
    (Kommen die Jungs aus der Nachbarschaft (Hungen) mit dem Auto oder mit dem Bike rüber ???)
3. Startort wäre am besten bei mir in 63667 Kohden, Im Paradies 12a (Tel. nur per PM)

Am besten ich stelle den Tourenvorschlag mal ins LMB (Last Minute Biking) !?

Hier gehts zur Eintragung...

Bitte mal melden !

Grüße Big L.


----------



## Deedle36 (30. November 2013)

Moinsen Klaus,
also wir kommen mit dem Radl, Start in Hungen 9:30 Uhr, bei gemütlichem Einradlen sollten wir spätestens gegen 10:30 Uhr im Paradies sein.
Mit von der Partie: Seven und Ralf.   
Telefonnummer kommt per Mail für watts apple 
Wir sehen uns morgen. 
Gruß Chris


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. November 2013)

Hi Chris,

Alles klaro !
Dann ab auf die Trails !
Die sind zwar ziemlich glitschig aber was soll's !
Ich komme nämlich gerade von der kleinen Runde zurück !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Slide9 (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo, geht es oben über den kommenden Sonntag (12.1.2014)? Hätte Lust und Zeit am WE 11/12.01 zu Biken. Geht ihr auf die Trails, treffen wo, wann?

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (9. Januar 2014)

Hi an alle,

Am Sonntag wollen wir mal wieder die Trails im Taunus unsicher machen.

Wer Bock hat ist um 13Uhr am noch auszumachenden Treffpunkt.
Entweder am Parkplatz Hohemark (ist jetzt glaube ich kostenpflichtig ?) 
oder am Insider-Parkplatz in der Altkönigstraße.

Bitte mal melden wer alles dabei wäre !

Gruß Big L.


----------



## NikNok (12. April 2014)

hi,
war gestern auf dem wildsautrail...
hm, ich frage mich was sich der mensch gedacht hat als er diese strecke geplant hat..???
ich denke man müsste hergehen und alle pfeile umdrehen, dann hätte man ein bissl spaß,
aber so, sorry nur bekloppt!

man fängt an -leicht bergauf, über einen wurzeligen trail 
der nach ca. 800 m auch leicht abschüssig verläuft. (da ist man noch guter dinge.)
aber dann kommt man plötzlich auf eine waldautobahn, die führt einen dann quasi richtung tal...
aus dem feldweg wird dann eine geteerte straße die einen nach,- ich glaube breunungshain führt...
dann folgt ein längeres uphill-stück,-ebenfalls auf teer und feldweg...

hat man das geschafft beginnt irgendwann eine wunderschöner singletrail! 
nur hat man an diesem keinen spaß, weil man ihn komplett bergauf fahren muss,- und zwar bis zum start und ziel punkt zurück!
ergo- andersrum fahren macht für mich da viel mehr sinn, was hat sich der trailplaner dabei gedacht? 
anscheinend nicht viel...man fährt die hälfte der gesamten strecke einen singletrail hoch der bergab wahrscheinlich sogar spaßig ist..., nur kraftraubend...bergab fährt man die größte strecke auf waldautobahn...häääää?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. April 2014)

Irgendwas stimmt an deinem Streckenverlauf nicht habe ich so das Gefühl....... 
Bist du immer den Schildern nach gefahren? 
Wo bist du gestartet? 
Bist du im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren? 

Wenn du mal ein paar richtig schöne Trails fahren willst wende dich an mich. 
Ich biete das hier öfters an aber nur wenige nehmen mein Angebot an. 
Schade eigentlich weil ihr wirklich nicht wisst was ihr verpasst! 
Den bekloppten Wildsautrail kann man wirklich vergessen wobei einige Teilabschnitte sind wirklich genial aber man muss ihn schon richtig herum fahren das stimmt. 

Vlt. bis demnächst auf Trails die sich wirklich lohnen. 

Gruß Big L


----------



## NikNok (12. April 2014)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt an deinem Streckenverlauf nicht habe ich so das Gefühl.......
> Bist du immer den Schildern nach gefahren?
> Wo bist du gestartet?
> Bist du im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren?
> ...



hi big L,
nene, stimmt schon, bin immer brav den pfeilen lang
und ja, wenn man den trail anders herum fahren würde wäre der trail gar nich soooo schlecht. 
ich habe mich bisher auch ein wenig zurück gehalten was größere touren betrifft,
da ich ein 17 kg bike habe mit muddy marrys drauf. 
in zwei wochen sieht das dann anders aus, da kann man drüber reden eine größere tour zu fahren, 
dann habe ich ein zweites bike. naja hinzukommt das ich konditionell noch ein bissl an mir arbeiten muss.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. April 2014)

Ihr braucht wirklich keine Angst haben wir fahren auch keine Rennen und richten uns immer nach dem langsamsten...Also immer her mit euch ...

Wir beisen auch nicht....;-) 
Bisher hat sich unsere Trailrunde für jeden mehr als  gelohnt. 
Wo wohnst du? 

Gruß Big L.


----------



## NikNok (13. April 2014)

im vogelsberg bei freiensteinau.


----------



## rider1970 (16. April 2014)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ihr braucht wirklich keine Angst haben wir fahren auch keine Rennen und richten uns immer nach dem langsamsten...Also immer her mit euch ...
> 
> Wir beisen auch nicht....;-)
> Bisher hat sich unsere Trailrunde für jeden mehr als  gelohnt.
> ...



Servus,

würde bei euch auch mal mitfahren wenns zeitlich passt- auch wenn mich dein Nickname etwas abschreckt

Bis demnächst dann vlt...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (16. April 2014)

Hi rider1970,

Mein Nickname stammt aus "früheren (jüngeren) Zeiten" zu denen ich bergauf tatsächlich schneller war als bergab !
Wann hast du Zeit......wie bereits geschrieben fahren wir unsere Standard-Trailrunde meist 2-3 mal die Woche.
Das sind dann ca. 25-29km mit ca. 450hm.
Bei Bedarf kann man die Runde noch auf die "etwas" kniffligeren Trailstücke erweitern !
Aber dafür ist schon etwas fortgeschrittene Fahrtechnik erforderlich.....

Gib mal Laut

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (16. April 2014)

NikNok schrieb:


> im vogelsberg bei freiensteinau.



Das liegt leider auf der anderen Seite des Vogelsbergs. Ansonsten wäre www.mtb-mittelhessen.de etwas für Dich 
Der Vogelsberg fängt ja quasi kurz hinter Grünberg an


----------



## rider1970 (16. April 2014)

@Klaus
War nur ironisch gemeint mit dem Nickname,deshalb auch der Smiley...
Passt euch morgen? Fr. solls wettermässig eher mies werden und Ostern ist bei mir Family angesagt

Gruss,Olaf


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (16. April 2014)

rider1970 schrieb:


> @Klaus
> War nur ironisch gemeint mit dem Nickname,deshalb auch der Smiley...
> Passt euch morgen? Fr. solls wettermässig eher mies werden und Ostern ist bei mir Family angesagt
> 
> Gruss,Olaf



Hi Olaf,

Ich hatte das auch nur als Spaß aufgefasst ! 
Wir fahren die Runde zwar auch heute am Biketreff-Mittwoch (18Uhr)
aber morgen (Donnerstag) ginge bei mir ab 15:15 auch !

Startadresse ist : Klaus Landsberger, Im Paradies 12a in 63667 Nidda-Kohden

Grüße Big L.


----------



## rider1970 (16. April 2014)

Alles klar Klaus,
dann lass uns morgen nachm. festhalten,heut abend schaffe ich nicht.

Gruss,Olaf


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (16. April 2014)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Alles klar Klaus,
> dann lass uns morgen nachm. festhalten,heut abend schaffe ich nicht.
> 
> Gruss,Olaf



Alles klaro......sollte mir doch was dazwischen kommen melde ich mich frühzeitig !

Handynummernaustausch am besten per PM !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## rider1970 (21. April 2014)

Hi Klaus,
war ne schöne Runde letzten Do.,besten Dank nochmal.

An alle anderen: Lohnt sich wirklich beim Klaus mitzufahren,traut euch


----------



## Sera (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin ab Montag für 4,5 Tage in Laubach. Da mich eine mittelalterliche Stadtführung eher weniger interessiert, würde ich gerne 1-2 Bike Touren unternehmen und suche nun etwas nach Anschluss.
Wäre super, wenn mich jemand mitnehmen würde 
Zu mir: 30/600 in Unterhaltungstempo sind machbar, bei wenig Trails bergauf auch mehr. Bergab gerne flowig, aber auch technisch bis S2 ist machbar für mich.
Ein kleines Problem gibt es: werde erst ab Montag wissen, ab wann ich Abends kann. Bin auf Schulung bei der BG RCI und das Programm ist eher nichtssagend, was den Feierabend angeht.

Gruß,
Sera


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. Mai 2014)

Sera schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin ab Montag für 4,5 Tage in Laubach. Da mich eine mittelalterliche Stadtführung eher weniger interessiert, würde ich gerne 1-2 Bike Touren unternehmen und suche nun etwas nach Anschluss.
> Wäre super, wenn mich jemand mitnehmen würde
> ...



Hi,

Du kannst dich gerne bei uns/mir einklinken und die Trails mit uns/mir abreiten !?
Wir fahren die Runde mehrmals die Woche !
Einfach mal Laut geben wann du Nachmittags bei mir in Nidda
sein kannst und den Rest bekommen wir hin !
Ich kann meistens ab 15:30 und nach hinten open End !
Die Trailrunde ist beliebig variabel was die km und hm angeht !
Kleinste Version hat ca. 23km mit 320hm.....vom Anspruch her locker flockige Trails mit einer kniffligen Stelle.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Sera (16. Mai 2014)

Super, dann freue ich mich schon mal auf eine Tour mit dir/euch 
Werde mich melden, sobald ich den Tagesablauf besser kenne.


----------



## NHO (8. Oktober 2014)

Servus gibt's momentan noch regelmäßige Ausfahrten? Bin jetzt gerade für drei Wochen im Vogelsberg und hatte Lust mit ner Gruppe zu fahren. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (8. Oktober 2014)

Falls sich hier keiner meldet, schreib mal den Klaus (Big-Uphill-L) direkt an, der hat ne schöne Runde im Programm.
Bin leider gesundheitlich verhindert, sonst würde ich auch mitfahren...


----------



## Ruffus (20. April 2015)

Hallo Vogelberger/in,

ich bin am 27.04 bis 29.04 in Grebenhain und wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand Zeit und Lust hat, mir ein paar Strecken zeigt?
Gruß und Dankeschön


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. April 2015)

Kannst nach Nidda kommen und wir reiten mal unsere Trails ab !
Kleine aber trailige Runde zwischen 24 und 42km je nach Wunsch...
Da ich am Mittwoch eine Leistenbruch-OP habe stelle ich dir einen 
oder mehrere meiner Bikekollegen an die Seite !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Ruffus (22. April 2015)

Okay, wie machen wir dass? Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit.
Ich kann am 28 und 29 April.

Grüsse


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. April 2015)

Also....dein Vorschlag ist ein Dienstag und/oder ein Mittwoch.
Ab welcher Uhrzeit könntest du hier unten sein?
Ich denke mal spätestens um 18Uhr sollte man starten.
Die kleine Trailrunde mit 24km/400hm dauert so 1:40 bis 2h.
Die lässt sich aber noch problemlos erweitern.
Wobei dies nicht nur vom konditionellen sondern auch vom
fahrtechnischen Level der Mitfahrer abhängig ist

Am Mittwoch startet ab 18Uhr ein regelmäßiger Biketreff bei
dem es meist von Schotten auf den Hoherodskopf geht.
Über schöne Trails wieder runter.
Die kleine Trailrunde komprimiert aber viele kleine Trails kurz hinter
einander und macht deshalb natürlich viel mehr Spaß.

Gib mal Laut was dir vorschwebt.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Ruffus (23. April 2015)

Hallo das hört sich ja gut an, aber leider bin ich ab 18/19Uhr als Besucher in der Reha-Klinik in Grebenhain.
Auf den Hoherodskopf wollte ich die drei Trails abfahren und fahre von Grebenhain hoch.
Ab 10/11 Uhr fahre ich auf den Berg.
Ich danke dir.

Grüsse


----------



## skabrot (22. Mai 2015)

moin!

nimmt einer von euch zufällig am enduro rennen vom tgv schotten teil? wir sind am überlegen...

ich frage mich ja auf welchen trails das stattfindet? konnte beim googeln keine profile der stages finden. die trails, die ich kenne, sind ja absolut mit einem cc rad zu bewältigen. weiß da jemand von euch was genaueres?

viele grüße


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Mai 2015)

Ist ja schon schlimm genug das selbst wir "Einheimischen" davon nicht wirklich was mitbekommen haben !


----------



## Keepiru (2. Juni 2015)

Wir wollen am Donnerstag zu dritt mal den Vogelsberg unsicher machen.
Geht jemand Traillastig (gern ruppiger) fahren bei dem wir uns anschliessen könnten?
Wenn nicht: ein paar Tipps von den Locals wären fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. Juni 2015)

Hi, 

Ausgerechnet am Donnerstag wollen wir ne 
trailige Auswärtsrunde in Schlüchtern drehen. 

Es sind aber noch ein paar Locals Zuhause die könnten euch führen. 
Bitte mal ne PM mit Mailadresse dann leite ich das weiter. 

Grüße Klaus


----------



## derfati (2. März 2016)

Hallo. Wir wollen im Frühjahr eine 2-Tagestour fahren. Entweder was im Odenwald oder den Vulkanring. Möglicher Startort wäre irgendwo bei Nidda, da wir mit dem Zug anreisen würden. Meine Frage wäre nun, ob man die Runde eher im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren sollte. Und gibt es sonst noch etwas, dass man wissen sollte? Im Netz finde ich nicht so viele Informationen über den Vulkanring in Zusammenhang mit Mountainbike. 

Danke und Grüße aus dem Spessart.


----------



## Dave 007 (27. April 2016)

Wieviel Federweg bzw. welches Bike ist denn für die offiziellen Trails Wildsau- und Fuchstrail am Hoherodskopf ratsam? Ist Wildsau eher mit Flowtrail vergleichbar oder tendenziell DH?


----------



## rider1970 (27. April 2016)

Wildsau geht auf jeden Fall eher Richtung Flowtrail, die erste Hälfte der Runde ist sehr spassig, die zweite eher tourenlastig. Der Fuchs ist generell eher auf der Tourenseite. Bin da immer mit meinem 160er Am/Enduro unterwegs, mehr brauchts m.M. def. nicht, sonst tut man sich auch an den Steigungen recht schwer.


----------



## Kloses (28. April 2016)

160 

Die Trails rund um den Hoherodskopf sind teilweise ein wenig trettlastig und nicht sonderlich steil in der Abfahrt.

Da ist man mit einem leichteren Bike gut bedient... auf neudeutsch 'Trailbike'... oder früher All-Mountain, aber die Normalen... nicht AM+ oder was es da mal gab ... also so 120-140mm

Ich bin meistens mit meinem HT unterwegs...   bringt am meisten Vortrieb  

Es gibt noch den Hirschtrail... der wurde aber auf dem unteren Teilstück vom Hessen-Forst platt gemacht  und ist daher derzeit auf diesem Teilstück gesperrt.
Ab 01. Mail soll er aber wieder komplett befahrbar sein... ("Äste und Baumstämme entfernt, Rückerspuren nach Möglichkeit beseitigt")
Aber auf dem oberen Teilstück kann man trotzdem Spass haben!

Gruß Alex


----------



## rider1970 (28. April 2016)

Stimmt, ich meinte eigentlich auch den Hirschtrail. Habe ihn aber mit dem kürzeren wildsautrail verwechselt 
Wo genau wurde der Hirsch plattgemacht?
Wir wolltenda demnächst mal wieder hin. 

Und ja, für einen älteren Herrn wie mich ist etwas mehr Fw nicht verkehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave 007 (28. April 2016)

Danke für die Antworten.
Wollte auch nur wissen ob sich Hoherodskopf + Trail bzw. Teile davon als Abstecher vom Vulkanradweg anbieten, da ich den 1x im Jahr als Tagestour mache.
Bei www.vogelsbergarena.de steht bezügl. Trail "technisch anspruchsvoll", mit üppig Federweg wäre dann aber halt der Vulkanradweg nicht so toll.
Anscheinend kann man aber dort mit einem MTB um die 120mm durchaus Spass haben.


----------



## rider1970 (28. April 2016)

Ja, absolut.


----------



## Kloses (28. April 2016)

Beim Hirsch ist das letzte untere Stück platt gemacht, rechts der Landstraße, wenn man vom Hoherodskopf Richtung Hochwaldhausen fährt.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/167168086700050


----------



## DeStorch (29. April 2016)

gude!
gibts denn auch ein paar schöne singletrails die man schön schnell bergab blasen kann? Ich belohne mich nach einem aufstieg gern mit einer schönen abfahrt. Mit 170mm vorn und 180 im heck darfs auch gern mal ruppig werden!


----------



## Kloses (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

naja, eine Frage des fahrerischen Könnens, ob Du dein Federweg rund um den Hoherodskopf voll ausschöpfen kannst 
Im Ernst, so etwas wie in deinem Fotoalbum zu sehen, wirst Du bei uns vorerst nicht unter die Stollen bekommen.
Ein User hat mal geschrieben "DH für Sturmtruppen gibt es im VB nicht."
Aber es gab da mal was inoffizielles bei Angersbach...

Ich persönlich kann bei uns alles relativ zügig mit meinem Hardtail fahren, wenn auch nicht ganz so schnell wie mit meinem Fully, zumindest was die Abfahrten angeht.
Wie gesagt, mit 120-140mm ist man meiner Meinung nach am besten unterwegs, da die Uphills auch nicht gerade kurz sind, was die Entfernungen betrifft.
Vom Anspruch her, kann jeder Einsteiger Spaß haben und der Fortgeschrittene durch Variation der Geschwindigkeit auch auf seine Kosten kommen.

Vielleicht erstelle ich mal ne Trailmap... und vielleicht hat jemand Lust, sich daran zu beteiligen?


MfG Alex


----------



## DeStorch (9. Mai 2016)

hallo alex!
vielen dank für deine antwort.
die fotos sind schon etwas älter, ich etwas ruhiger und so richtig drauf hatt ichs mit dem dh nicht wirklich.ich mag schöne lange abfahrten die spass machen.


----------



## rider1970 (13. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

Setze das hier auch noch mal rein :

Geht hier um eine Petition bzgl des flowtrail am hohen Rodskopf. Bitte dafür stimmen, falls nicht schon passiert  ;-)

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ke-sport-am-hoherodskopf-bau-eines-flowtrails


----------



## JumpingJohn (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich weiß nicht ob das so sinnvoll ist. Bin im August vom Hoherodskopf glaube den Fuchstrail runter, der ja auch schon ein ausgewiesener MTB-Trail ist, aber der war total zugewachsen und so quasi nicht wirklich fahrbar. Wenn man schon nicht in der Lage ist vorhandene Wege zu pflegen, dann sollte man den Bau neuer Wege besser lassen. Ansonsten prinzipiell eine nette Idee


----------



## derfati (14. Dezember 2016)

Unterschrieben und geteilt.


----------



## rider1970 (16. Dezember 2016)

JumpingJohn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das so sinnvoll ist. Bin im August vom Hoherodskopf glaube den Fuchstrail runter, der ja auch schon ein ausgewiesener MTB-Trail ist, aber der war total zugewachsen und so quasi nicht wirklich fahrbar. Wenn man schon nicht in der Lage ist vorhandene Wege zu pflegen, dann sollte man den Bau neuer Wege besser lassen. Ansonsten prinzipiell eine nette Idee



Ja, das mit dem Fuchstrail ist mir auch aufgefallen, war dort etwa zur gleichen zeit mal unterwegs. Man muss natürlich dazu sagen, das diejenigen die dort die trails unterhalten das auch nur nebenberuflich machen, so wie es sich halt mit der Arbeit vereinbaren lässt. Ich denke mal, du meinst die stellen die ziemlich mit Brennesseln zugewuchert waren?! Die sind dieses jahr aber auch gewachsen wie blöd...
Mich hats nicht so sehr gestört, da ich denn Fuchs meistens andersrum fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JumpingJohn (16. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin den Fuchs runter, konnte kaum den Trail sehen und als ich draußen war hatte ich überall streifen an Armen und Beinen, das hat vielleicht gejuckt. Waren nicht nur Brenneseln, sondern auch noch diverses anderes Gewächs. Ich habe nix gegen ein bisschen Gestrüpp, aber das war über ein längeres Stück schon ziemlich dicht.
Letztlich wäre meine Runde, andersherum auch besser gewesen, dann wäre ich nämlich den Wildsau (heißt der so, gerade nicht sicher!?) runter und nicht hoch.


----------



## rider1970 (16. Dezember 2016)

Du hast recht, ich meinte den (kürzeren) Wildsautrail, bringe das gerne mal durcheinander.
Fuchs ist der längere Trail, der mir pers. nicht sooo gut gefällt, da nehme ich lieber den Hirsch mit dem höheren Singletrail-Anteil.


----------



## JumpingJohn (16. Dezember 2016)

So genau kennen ich mich da nicht aus. Bin ausm Westerwald und nur bei Schwiegerelternbesuch im Vogelsberg, von daher kann es auch sein das ich etwas durcheinander bringe. Hatte einen Track von GPSies dem ich gefolgt war.

Gesendet von meinem LG G Flex 2 mit BB Hub und Tastatur


----------



## rider1970 (16. Dezember 2016)

Dann würde ich dir wenn du wieder mal dort bist denn Hirschtrail empfehlen, macht deutlich mehr Spaß 
Ist auch gut ausgeschildert, egtl. Kein GPS nötig


----------



## JumpingJohn (16. Dezember 2016)

Ich brauche es eher für die anfahrt. Starte nämlich von Wingershausen aus.

Gesendet von meinem LG G Flex 2 mit BB Hub und Tastatur


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (16. Dezember 2016)

Genau...der Hirschtrail (vom Loipenhaus am langen Teerparkplatz nach Ilbeshausen/Hochwaldhausen runter) ist sehr zu empfehlen und auch eigentlich immer frei ohne Dornenranken und ohne Brennesseln.
Der Wildsautrail ist (an der Straße runter) meist ab hinter dem Niddaquelleparkplatz öfter mal von Brennesseln bevölkert.
In dieser Richtung ist er aber aus meiner Sicht auch nicht zu empfehlen sondern macht mehr Sinn im Uhrzeigersinn also an der Straße hoch statt runter.
Das liegt aber daran das im Uhrzeigersinn die schönen Stücke (ab der Taufsteinhütte hinter der Jugendherberge vorbei zum Gackerstein rüber) runter gefahren werden und nicht hoch.
Dieses Infos waren nur für die nicht heimischen Biker bestimmt denn ich denke die anderen geben mir Recht.

Grüße Klaus

PS: Der Fuchstrail ist doch das lächerliche Stück von der Lauterbacher Hütte Richtung Herchenhainer Höhe welches die Bezeichnung Trail in keinster Weise verdient hat...oder?


----------



## rider1970 (16. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Klaus,

schön mal wieder von dir zu hören 
Die Fuchsrunde ist mittlerweile zu einer richtigen Runde geworden, etwa gleich lang wie der Hirsch . Allerdings eher eine Feld-Waldwegrunde, weitestgehend ohne trails. Da macht der Hirsch oder auch die Wildsau(umgekehrte Richtung) mehr spass.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (16. Dezember 2016)

Hi mal wieder, 

Ja genau das meinte ich. 
Feld- und Waldwege...nicht so spannend. 

Grüße Klaus


----------



## JumpingJohn (17. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen, habe vor letztes Oktoberwochenende mit nem Kumpel Rund um den Hoherodskopf und Schotten zu biken. Habe mir ne Mischung aus "der Schottener Runde" und dem "Hirschtrail" gebastelt. Gibt es sonst noch interesante Abschnitte die ich einbauen kann die sich lohnen, egal ob Trail oder Sehenswürdigkeit. Soll schon eine Tagestour sein, aber länger als 70km muss es dann auch nicht sein.
Im Moment sind es knappe 61km, wobei ich am überlegen bin ob man nach den Mamutbäumen nicht auch direkt über "den schönen Stein" und Wingershausen abkürzen soll, oder verpasst man da dann irgendetwas außer dem Puff in der Ziegelhütte (gibts den noch?)? Es ist also noch Platz für Umwege wenn es sich lohnen sollte.

https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=inwxvfolkttdllxr

danke schon mal für eure Vorschläge, Gruß
JJ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JumpingJohn (17. Oktober 2017)

Habe den Track bereits um die Schleife bei Eichelsachsen befreit. Frage mich gerade aber noch ob der Kringel über Michelbach überhaupt Sinn macht.
Außerdem bin ich mir etwas unsicher ob man die den Wildsau-Trail über den Gackerstein runter fahren sollte oder an der L3325 Richtung Feldkrücken. Den Gackerstein-Trail kenne ich schon, aber nur bergauf und fand das eigentlich zu schade nicht runter gefahren zu sein. Das Stück Richtung Feldkrücken kenne ich hingegen noch garnicht. Nochmal hochradeln um beides zu genießen werden wir sicher nicht, also welches ist die bessere Variante?

https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=troagybzpgzrhlvh


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (17. Oktober 2017)

Mein Vorschlag (wie immer hier in diesem Fred) ist die Trailrunde zwischen Oberschmitten und Eichelsdorf mit einer möglichen (aber durchaus anspruchsvolleren) Erweiterung oberhalb von Rainrod.
Die normale Trailrunde von mir ist unter
https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.39614.html zu finden.
Ich empfehle aber mich zu kontaktieren um die Runde (mit mir)  mit weiteren (nicht veröffentlichen) Extra-Trails zu fahren.
Auch um/auf den Hoherodskopf und wieder runter gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Deine Runde enthält zuviel "uninteressante" Stücke die nur km aber keinen Sinn und keine Trails also keinen Spaß machen.
Wildsautrail macht nur runter über den Gackerstein Sinn. Die andere Seite an der Straße Richtung Feldkrücken ist ganz gut (aber wurzelig) zum hoch fahren und macht nicht wirklich Spaß. 

Grüße Klaus


----------



## JumpingJohn (18. Oktober 2017)

Na habt ihr am 28.10. den Zeit? Wir wollen da recht zeitig starten um den Tag gut zu nutzen.

Wobei der Kringel runter nach Nidda dann aber schon ein bisschen zu viel ist und hoch auf Hoherodskopf wollten wir schon. Habe jetzt an Hand deiner anderen Tracks meine Variante 2 noch etwas angepasst.

Im übrigen darfs zwischen durch auch einfach mal Waldwege sein, bzw. wollte ich ja auch gezielt ein paar Spots anfahren, eben wie Billstein, Hoherodskopf, Gackerstein, Mamutbäume usw.! geht uns nicht nur um Trails! Im Vogelsberg ist es da auch eher wie bei uns im Westerwald, es gibt Trails aber eben nicht am Stück sondern immer mal wieder ein mehr oder weniger Kurzer.

Waren im Frühjahr im Pfälzer Wald, da hat man dann 80% Trailanteil, dafür gibts bis auf Felsen und Bäume kaum was zu sehen!


----------



## Bejak (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich melde mal vorsichtig Interesse an, am 28. mit zu kommen, darf aber nicht zu heftig werden, der Hoherodskopf würde mich aber auf jeden Fall reizen. Wenn ihr euch aber bevorzugt irgendwelche Klippen runzterstürzen wollt, das ist nicht mein Ding...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (18. Oktober 2017)

Gebt mal Laut wo ihr starten wollt und wieviel km zusammen kommen dürfen.

Ich würde dann auf der Basis des obigen Tracks alles was wichtig ist integrieren und dann schaun mer mal was raus kommt.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## JumpingJohn (19. Oktober 2017)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Gebt mal Laut wo ihr starten wollt und wieviel km zusammen kommen dürfen.
> 
> Ich würde dann auf der Basis des obigen Tracks alles was wichtig ist integrieren und dann schaun mer mal was raus kommt.
> 
> Grüße Klaus


Wir haben eine FeWo in Schotten und wollen entsprechend auch von da starten. Mehr als 70km sollten es nicht sein, bei 1500Hm geplant und wahrscheinlich 1800Hm real ist das mehr als genug!

Und nein, wir suchen uns nicht den nächst besten Berg, lassen uns am besten noch raufshutteln um ihn dann auf schnellsten Wege (am besten ohne Wege) wieder herunterzustürzen. 

Macht, mit 29er Hardtails oder CC-Fullys auch keinen Sinn! 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (19. Oktober 2017)

Ei das hört sich doch alles gut an.

1500-1800 Hm? Rauf und runter gerechnet, oder nur rauf? (Wieveile Male wollt ihr denn den Hoherotskopf rauf und runter? Der Höhenunterschied von Schotten rauf zum Hoherotskopf sind gerade mal ca. 450 Meter...)


----------



## JumpingJohn (19. Oktober 2017)

Höhenmeter sind beim biken immer nur bergauf und das ist das was GPSies aus dem Track berechnet in Wahrheit meisten etwas mehr. Link ist oben, da wird dir auch das Hohenprofil gezeigt.
Es geht fast nie einfach nur hoch oder nur runter, zumindest in unseren Mittelgebirgen. Erst recht nicht wenn ein Tal zwischen einem Ziel liegt. Außerdem gibt es auch noch andere Gipfel und vor allem der Billstein ist vom Aussehen her viel mehr ein klassischer Gipfel als der höhere Hoherodkopf.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bejak (19. Oktober 2017)

Hab mir den Track mal mit Höhenprofil in Google Earth angesehen, auch das kommt auf 1500 hm. Das ist mir ehrlich etwas zu heftig...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Oktober 2017)

Wenn ich am Wochenende von der Nordsee zurück bin kucke ich mir den Track mal genauer an wenn euch das recht ist? 

Grüße Klaus


----------



## JumpingJohn (19. Oktober 2017)

Mach das ruhig mal, wie gesagt die meisten Abschnitte habe ich aus den anderen Tracks die du hochgeladen hast rausgesucht. Ist schon mal deutlich weniger durch Orte und wahrscheinlich auch deutlich weniger Asphalt als vorher. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich kucke mal.
Ich denke von/bis Schotten sollten wir unter 1000hm landen.

Schotten -> Hoherodskopf (z.B. über die "Sturm auf den Vulkan-Strecke) -> Taufstein -> Hirschtrail runter nach Hochwaldhausen ins Schwarzbachtal -> wieder hoch über Nonnensteine auf den Hoherodskopf -> über Gackerstein also Wildsautrail runter Richtung Schotten mit kleinem Abzweig über Lehrerheimtrail und Galgenberg -> von da aus entweder direkt nach Schotten oder noch die Mammutbäume am Stausee mitnehmen.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## TimSchuster (17. April 2021)

Hallo Zusammen..

Wie aktiv ist denn die MTB-Community aktuell im Hohen Vogelsberg und Umgebung..?!

Ich würde gerne das THEMA hier in der Region mal wieder etwas aufleben lassen. 

Biken boomt, gefühlt wird das Thema überall touristisch aufgegriffen, doch im VB fühlt man nichts davon.. 

Na klar, im VB drehen sich traditionell die Uhren langsamer und der Tourismus fokussiert die "Naturnähe", doch vielleicht ist jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt, Biken im VB wieder zu pushen...


----------



## chubbachubba (22. Juli 2021)

TimSchuster schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen..
> 
> Wie aktiv ist denn die MTB-Community aktuell im Hohen Vogelsberg und Umgebung..?!
> 
> ...


Hallo,
ich pushe mal deinen Post. 
Werde im August in Vogelsbergnähe/Wetterau ziehen und bin ebenfalls brennend daran interessiert, was zZ so alles möglich ist auf dem (deutlich abfahrtsorientiertem!) MTB. Wohne im Moment noch im Hochtaunus und der Flowtrail Feldberg sowie die Winterstein Trails sind noch mein Heimrevier. Ich erwarte ganz sicher kein Stromberg 2.0 vor Ort aber es muss doch hier irgendwas geben. Und falls nicht, müssen wir es eben damit starten!


----------



## JumpingJohn (22. Juli 2021)

Mhhh..., also ich bin hin und wieder wegen der Familie im VB-Land. Also, neben dem was es so an ausgeschilderten MTB-Strecken gibt, ist da bis auf Wanderwege nicht so richtig viel zu finden, zumindest das was ich auf Schottener Seite des Hoherodskopf bisher so gefunden habe, da gibt es natürlich noch viel mehr VB-Land das ich aber nicht kenne, vielleicht geht da ja mehr!?

Also MTB technisch bin ich ganz froh im Westerwald zu wohnen, da geht gefühlt mehr. Kann aber natürlich sein das es daran liegt das ich da die Trails auch einfach schon kenne.


----------



## chubbachubba (22. Juli 2021)

Ich hoffe auch, dass ich dies bezgl. dort noch fündig werde. Ansonsten sehe ich mich schon mein fast neues Torque:ON auf ebay verkaufen, weil es nicht ordnungsgemäß ausgeritten werden kann... 😩


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (22. Juli 2021)

Das sind die Routen die oben auf dem Hoherodtskopf ausgeschildert sind. Wege gibts noch viel mehr. Die schwarz gestrichelte sich schlängelnde Linie ist übrigens der Vulkanradweg (ehemalige Bahnstrecke).


----------



## JumpingJohn (23. Juli 2021)

Bejak schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1311698
> 
> Das sind die Routen die oben auf dem Hoherodtskopf ausgeschildert sind. Wege gibts noch viel mehr. Die schwarz gestrichelte sich schlängelnde Linie ist übrigens der Vulkanradweg (ehemalige Bahnstrecke).


Bis auf Wildsau-, Fuchs- und Hirsch-Trail sind das aber in der Regel Forst-, Wald- und Feldwege. So lange man nicht am Wochenende und Feiertagen unterwegs ist, klappen aber auch die Wanderwege recht gut, an genannten Tagen hat man da aber keinen Spaß weil da wirklich dann die Hölle los ist.


----------



## chubbachubba (23. Juli 2021)

Danke euch für die Infos!
Hat man die Wildsau-, Fuchs- und Hirsch-Trails mit den typischen Features versehen, die das ganze erst interessant machen? Also Tables, Gaps, Anleger usw? Und wenn ja, wer macht das und kann man sich da eventuell mit einbringen?
Gruß


----------



## TimSchuster (24. Juli 2021)

Die Trails am Hoko sind alle naturnah, sprich ohne gebaute Elemente. Dies war damals Vorgabe von Hessen-Forst, die damals eigeninitiativ auf die Idee kamen Trails durch ihre Wälder zu führen. 

am HirschTrail wurden damals ein paar kleine Sprünge errichtet, welche nun kaum noch zu erkennen sind. Wiederaufbau ist angedacht.

Aktuell laufen Gespräche mit Hessen-Forst, die bestehenden Trails aufzuwerten und zu aktualisieren. Eventuell springen auch ein paar neue Routen raus. Begehungen im sind geplant.

Potenzial hat der hohe Vogelsberg, Hoko und die HerHö definitiv. Eine breite, engagierte MTB-community könnte sicher helfen, um das Thema etwas zu pushen.









						BIKE-Revier Hoher Vogelsberg | Facebook
					

BIKE-Revier Hoher Vogelsberg ist eine Gruppe für Sportbegeisterte, nicht nur aus dem Vogelsberg, sondern auch für Bikerinnen und Biker, die die Region auf dem Rad erkunden wollen.   Ziel der Gruppe...




					www.facebook.com
				








__





						Zum Anzeigen anmelden oder registrieren
					

Sieh dir auf Facebook Beiträge, Fotos und vieles mehr an.




					www.facebook.com
				




Viele Grüße


----------

